# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  INTERNET-2g,3g,broadband..updates on page 71,72

## sprint

_my first thread aanu if any problems forgive me

ee threadil 2g,3g,broadband tata,relance idea net setter etc ennivanew plans details eniva update cheyunathanu ellaverudeyum support undavumenu prathishikunu 
_

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Broadband To Upgrade The Bandwidth*

Good news for BSNL Broadband subscribers. After a LONG time BSNL is readying to upgrade the bandwidth for some plans.  In 2007 BSNL last upgraded their bandwidth from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps for their ADSL based broadband services.
This announcement comes as BSNL is facing stiff competition from other national and local players in market.
Airtel and  Reliance being a national ISP is giving very much competition to BSNL  broadband.In Hyderabad fibre based ISP Beam Telecom offers more than 10  Mbps download speed in some plans.
*The Hindu* reports that BSNL will upgrade the bandwidth in some selected home plans with monthly rental of Rs. 625 and Rs. 750 in Andra Pradesh circle. It  has been known that to address the net decrease of broadband  subscribers BSNL AP circle sent proposals to double the existing speeds  have already been sent, and the customers can expect the results soon.
So if the  promise is kept, 256 kbps unlimited combo plan 625 will offer 512 kbps  and 512 kbps unlimited plan 750 will offer 1 Mbps.
Samadhaan  scheme for settlement of disputes in respect of Broadband usage has been  extended up to March 31 next year, to retain customers planning to  migrate to other connections.

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches Free VAS Offer for New Broadband Subscribers*


In a bid  to promote the DSL Broadband services, state run telecom giant Bharat  Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) today announced the launch of Free Value  Added Services like Games on Demand and Music & Video on demand  services for its new broadband customers. The new DSL Broadband subscriber will get free access of Broadband VAS worth  Rs. 247  over the new broadband connection named Games on Demand (GoD) services  by India Games, Music & Video on demand (MoD) service and Free Games  on Hungama Portal. The promotional offer will be available from *1st August, 2011*.
*Free Broadband For 12 Months :*
Recently  BSNL also launched Long Duration Payment / Advance Rental options for  its Broadband customers where in subscriber can get Free Broadband  access up to 12 months effectively.To Avail  the Free Broadband for 12 Months offers, subscriber need to pay Fixed  monthly charges for 24 months in advance and he will get Broadband  Access for 36 months.

  *Free VAS On Broadband (New Connection):*
With the Games on Demand (GoD) service, BSNL Broadband subscriber can access more than 300 online games worth   Rs. 49.  While under the Video & Music on demand, subscriber can enjoy more  than 75,000 digitized music albums and more than 2000 digitized video  music albums are available which includes contents in Hindi, English and  Regional Languages contents from bollywood, Hollywood, Religious and  much more worth  Rs. 149 just at free of cost for one month.
To avail the Free GoD/MoD services, subscriber needs to visit http://bsnl.indiagames.com or call *1800 425 0500* while for Music and Video on Demand services BSNL Broadband users; download unlimited songs, videos, movies; play unlimited games online | BSNL Broadband | Hungama.com or call *1800 209 7010* after availing new BSNL Broadband connection.

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches 25% Extra 3G Data Usage Offer For New Subscribers*


On  the occasion of festive season of Diwali, Pan India 3G mobile service  provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch *3 New Offers* for its 3G and 2G Mobile subscribers across India.
*25% Extra 3G Data Usage For New 3G Data Card Subscribers :*
BSNL  offers 25% extra free data usage on any 3G data plans/packs for all new  activations of 3G bundled data plan with FRC52. All new 3G data card  subscribers can select any data RCVs, will get 25% extra 3G data usage  for a period of six months from the date of purchase. The validity of  the data voucher will not be increased only extra 25% 3G data will be  credited to the subscriber account. This offer will be open for a period of 90 days w.e.f 24.10.11.
*Full Talk Time Offer :*
 Now all BSNL subscribers will get Full talk value equal to MRP on all Top-up vouchers/C-Top-up/Flexi top-up denomination of  Rs. 100  or more for the period 24-10-11 to 10-11- 2011.If the talk value  offered with top up vouchers are more than the MRP of top up vouchers,  the higher talk value already offered will prevail. The similar offer  was announced at the time of Navratri
*20% Discount of 3G Data Card :*
All new  subscribers who purchase any new 3G Data card from BSNL CSC will be  entitled for special discount of 20% on sale Price of 3.6 Mbps Data Card  in all telecom circles across India. Earlier the offer was 7.2 and 14.4  Mbps 3G data cards, now the discount offer is applicable for 3.6 Mbps  data card

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches 3G Diwali Plan With Life Time FREE SMS*


On the  occasion of upcoming festive season of Diwali, Indias National Telecom  Backbone and Pan India 3G mobile service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam  Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of new fully loaded prepaid *3G Diwali plan* with Free SMS for life time,per second tariff and lot more for prospective 3G subscribers in *Kerala* circle. BSNL 3G Diwali plan comes with* Life Free SMS facility*  (100 SMS per month) and also enables its subscribers to make calls to 5  Local Number at reduced call rates 20p/min for BSNL numbers and 40p for  any other network number registered under F&F scheme. It has some  unique preloaded features like *Night Callings at reduced rates* without any add-on pack etc.
The *3G Diwali* plan will cost  Rs. 59 for SIM and  Rs. 24 for FRC (total cost of starter pack is  Rs. 83) comes with talk value worth  Rs. 24, Free 200 Local and National SMS,100 MB 3G data usage and 100 Free 3G Video Calls.
*BSNL Keralas A new prepaid plan  3G Diwali* Total Cost of Starter Pack  Rs. 83 (SIM Card  Rs. 59 + FRC  Rs. 24)
Free Talk Value  Rs. 24 Tariff / Account Validity Life Time Freebies for 30 days from the date of activation 200 SMS 100 MB 3G Data usage
100 Min 3G Video calls
*Lifetime FREE SMS / Month* *100 Local / National SMS (2nd Month onwards)* *Post 100 SMS usage  60ps/SMS*
*Night Calling (11PM to 6AM)* *20ps/min to BSNL Local* *40ps/min to other n/w in Kerala*
Day time Voice Call charges 1.2ps/second (On-Net & Off-Net)   STD Call charges 1.2ps/second (On-Net & Off-Net) 3G Video Call Charges On-Net(Local/STD)-70ps/min Off-Net(Local/STD)-Rs.1/-per minute
STV-Applicability All STVs are allowed as per subscribers needs and   suitability Friends & Family (24 hours) F &F to 5 numbers : 20ps/min to BSNL
40ps/min to other n/w within Kerala
F & F Activation Process Through SMS to 53733 FFE<>1st no(BSNL).<>2nd no<>3rd   no<>4th no<>5th no (If all 5 numbers   are not included initially, then for additions thereafter, Rs.5/- will be   charged for each addition)
<>means space
Change/cancellation in F&F number FFE<>old no.<>new no. 1.At a time only   one change will be  allowed 2.Rs.5/- will be charged for each change 3.Repeat   the process  for every change, if any
Plan Availability : Through all BSNL outlets in Kerala like CSCs, Franchisees,   DSAs etc. For more details dial : 1503 or 1800-180-1503

----------


## ZooZoo

Ithu Gadget planet section il idunnathalle nallathu?

----------


## vijayrules

can me moved to  gadgets thread,,,,,,,but keep updating.......
it will be very useful thread..........

----------


## Raju

Reliance Industries and Airtel gearing uo to launch LTE, better known as 4G, which can give a download speed of 30mbps (tested up to 82mbps), in wireless mode.
With multiple Sims with TV, mw oven, fridge, AC, PC etc etc and using a tablet having 4g capability one can operate all these, this will realise by 2012 end, according to plans.

----------


## Leader

Airtel boradband is perfect .  no downtime. But connection terminate cheyyanel aanmaru valippikkum.

Worst Customer care I have ever seen, (vodafone is next to it) . These folks will disconnect call if they have no proper answer.

----------


## Leader

Applied for BSNL, 2 mnths back. No response.

Using Photon + - Not good
Using MTS Mblaze : Bad

----------


## megamaestro

Best net setter etha? 3G acces undel maatrame video chat cheyan pattathullo??

----------


## Joseph Alex IAS

Who is the best 3G provider in Kerala?

----------


## John Raj

Now Using Reliance Netconnect+ 800 postpaid plan.... Speed kollam... but 5GB hsd pettannu theerunnu... :Moodoff:

----------


## John Raj

> Best net setter etha? 3G acces undel maatrame video chat cheyan pattathullo??


Net setter plan wise nallathu Mblaze aanu but coverage kuravaa... Reliance is the best option since there is a better coverage than any other network.... Airtel , Vodafone ellam para kathy aaanu

----------


## Merit

Kanimozhikku jaamyam nishedhichathu uchithamaaya vidhi thanne ayirunnu..

----------


## John Raj

> Who is the best 3G provider in Kerala?


BSNL :Partytime2:

----------


## Joseph Alex IAS

> BSNL


Thanks. BSNL Unlimited plan undo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

Good thread !!
Bsnl,reliance both broadband & 3g use cheythittund..  bsnl is the best in customer care & has affordable price range.. idea net setter (3g) valiya speed kittilla.. 

Now using bsnl broadband.. 750 unli.. 60-65kbps dl/upload speeds..

----------


## megamaestro

> Net setter plan wise nallathu Mblaze aanu but coverage kuravaa... Reliance is the best option since there is a better coverage than any other network.... Airtel , Vodafone ellam para kathy aaanu


Reliance ok.. But 3G undel maatrame video chat support cheyathullo??

----------


## John Raj

> Thanks. BSNL Unlimited plan undo?


Landline Broadband il und 3G net setter il illa.....

----------


## singam

using an unlocked idea netsetter with aircel sim..speed 237Kbps..Unlimited..download speed 25 - 30KBps kittarundu...

----------


## John Raj

> Reliance ok.. But 3G undel maatrame video chat support cheyathullo??


YEs.............

----------


## megamaestro

> YEs.............


Moonchi....
Ente areayil 3G access illaaaa.... Appo wot 2 do??? Enik video chat cheyyaname...  :Help:

----------


## sprint

Thanks all for response. :DJ:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Joseph Alex IAS

Nattil ethiyaal oru 3G connection edukkanamennundu. 1 Year ago BSNL EVDO use cheythirunnu. Superb aayirunnu. 

BSNL 3G effective speed kittunnundo accross kerala?

----------


## sprint

Idea has good coverage in 3g and only operator giving very cheap 3g data pack.only one pack new one on 20rs.with this one hour unlimited usage is possible.download speed i got max 222KB/S .problem is that if we start to download large files after 5 or 10mb download stops.thats not a good idea sirji. :Swear:  :Oops:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> Reliance ok.. But 3G undel maatrame video chat support cheyathullo??


net setter unlock cheyth Docomo use cheyu..kidu speed aanu

----------


## ParamasivaM

Coverage wise,idea & bsnl 3g aanu kooduthal sthalathu ullathu... reliance  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> using an unlocked idea netsetter with aircel sim..speed 237Kbps..Unlimited..download speed 25 - 30KBps kittarundu...


njan oru unlock cheyth idea net setter vangikan plan iduanu..oru ekadesha prize ethrayakum..idea,airtel,voda ,bsnl..ithil ethayirikum Bettes sim?for speed

----------


## sprint

> Nattil ethiyaal oru 3G connection edukkanamennundu. 1 Year ago BSNL EVDO use cheythirunnu. Superb aayirunnu. 
> 
> BSNL 3G effective speed kittunnundo accross kerala?


Bsnl or idea will be good choice.i prefer idea bec nowadays bsnl is increasing all its tariff from 3g data rate 2p to 4p, call rates of 2g and msg packs also. :thumright:

----------


## singam

> njan oru unlock cheyth idea net setter vangikan plan iduanu..oru ekadesha prize ethrayakum..idea,airtel,voda ,bsnl..ithil ethayirikum Bettes sim?for speed


i bought the netsetter(second hand) for Rs.1700 2 years back..and then unlocked it..software is available in net for unlocking it..

i have used docomo, bsnl and aircel..docomo gave good speeds but there are no unlimited plans..bsnl was ok..but aircel 97 gprs pack is unlimited so using it..aircel also has good speeds..depend upon the signal strength..

----------


## John Raj

Idea netsetter really sucks.. :puker:

----------


## Laleattan

> Best net setter etha? 3G acces undel maatrame video chat cheyan pattathullo??


tata docomo super speed.1Mbps okay download kittum till cap. avaru aa cap onnu increase cheythal mathi aairunnu

----------


## AslaN

Using docomo..nalla speed undu bt eadu vera 3g network ividae illa

----------


## sillan

i took BSNL Rs.500 per month when i was home needed for couple of months.. they didnt have wireless modem that time.. so we baught our own... knappans(staff from local bnsl)  didn know to successfully connect... where we bought the modem , they got it set it up free... but when when bill came for first month near Rs.3000 then final bill after closing account over Rs.1500... bill breakdown includes set up charges [ for not able to set up successfully]....for their luck i was here in dublin.... alllel  poyi lavante assholeil  eerkil  kettiyene.... i was so angry  after hearing  about the bill

----------


## BIGBrother

I have used Tata photon plus, Reliance net connect and Vodafone 3g.. for me

Vodefone 3g > Tata photon plus > reliance netconnect

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

njan bsnl dial up 250/month plan aanu...speed athra illenkilum unlimited aanu...

vere prethyekichu paniyillathondu speed illenkilum njan angu kshemikkum...

aduthu thanne broadband aakkanam ennundu...499/month plan (unlimited) undu...

----------


## AslaN

Photom whiz and photon plus thamil ulla vyathyasam enda

----------


## asish

njan nattil ithavana idea netsetter eduthu........... speed is good and comfortable aayi thonni..... ente kayyil bsnl 3g connection onnundu veettil 3grange illaa..........

----------


## BIGBrother

> Photom whiz and photon plus thamil ulla vyathyasam enda


Photon plus high speed network anu.. athinte network coverage citiesilokkeyo kanoo.. Suppose nammal tata photon plus datacard eduthal citiesil (Bangalore, Chennai, tvm, ern,etc) okke photon plus networkilode nalla speedil (3.1 mbps) use chayyam.. nammal mattu stalangalil poyal ithu automatically local tata network lottu (tata whiz) connect akum.. but valya slow ayirikkum connection (256 kbps)...

----------


## AslaN

Docomoku range undekil photonu range kittumo.


> Photon plus high speed network anu.. athinte network coverage citiesilokkeyo kanoo.. Suppose nammal tata photon plus datacard eduthal citiesil (Bangalore, Chennai, tvm, ern,etc) okke photon plus networkilode nalla speedil (3.1 mbps) use chayyam.. nammal mattu stalangalil poyal ithu automatically local tata network lottu (tata whiz) connect akum.. but valya slow ayirikkum connection (256 kbps)...

----------


## BIGBrother

> Docomoku range undekil photonu range kittumo.


 kittum.. 256 kbps speed kittum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Who is the best 3G provider in Kerala?





> BSNL


*Nope!!!

Idea 3G is the best-wider coverage,Cheaper rates,Higher speeds....

Idea ku ulla athrayum 3G coverage vere oru service providerinum illa.....

Pinne one month plans il ellaam double data usage kittum....*

----------


## Don Mathew

*Njan use cheyyunnathu...Idea 3G Rs 848/month prepaid plan aanu...
Nalla speed kittunundu....around 300 kbps download speed undu....Night time il okke eniku 750+ kbps vare kittittundu.....

Kidu coverage aanu..EKM district il remote areas il vare nalla coverage undu..
Pinne ettavum valya advantage enthanennu vechaal....Monthly prepaid plans il mattu 3G service providersilum double data usage idea il kittum....

Rs 199-500 MB/month
Rs 525-2 BG/month
Rs 625-2.5 GB/month
Rs 750-4 GB/month
Rs 848-6 GB/month
Rs 1100-10 GB/month....

Mattu 3G service providers ithinte half usage nalkunnullu....For eg around Rs 700-750 range il ulla plan eduthaal vodafone and docomo 2 GB ye kittu..Idea 4 GB kittum..

Idea ee double data offer 3G service keralathil thudangiyappol 1 month promotional offer aayittu thudangiyathaanu...pakshe avar ippozhum continue cheyyunundu....Ennu nirthum ennariyilla...*

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> *Njan use cheyyunnathu...Idea 3G Rs 848/month prepaid plan aanu...
> Nalla speed kittunundu....around 300 kbps download speed undu....Night time il okke eniku 750+ kbps vare kittittundu.....
> 
> Kidu coverage aanu..EKM district il remote areas il vare nalla coverage undu..
> Pinne ettavum valya advantage enthanennu vechaal....Monthly prepaid plans il mattu 3G service providersilum double data usage idea il kittum....
> 
> Rs 199-500 MB/month
> Rs 525-2 BG/month
> Rs 625-2.5 GB/month
> ...


Unlock cheytha Sadha Idea Net setteril Ng sim use cheyan Pattumo?nee net setter aano use cheyyunne?

----------


## sprint

> *Njan use cheyyunnathu...Idea 3G Rs 848/month prepaid plan aanu...
> Nalla speed kittunundu....around 300 kbps download speed undu....Night time il okke eniku 750+ kbps vare kittittundu.....
> 
> Kidu coverage aanu..EKM district il remote areas il vare nalla coverage undu..
> Pinne ettavum valya advantage enthanennu vechaal....Monthly prepaid plans il mattu 3G service providersilum double data usage idea il kittum....
> 
> Rs 199-500 MB/month
> Rs 525-2 BG/month
> Rs 625-2.5 GB/month
> ...


Offer is only till december 31st. :Wheelchair:

----------


## Phantom

> *Njan use cheyyunnathu...Idea 3G Rs 848/month prepaid plan aanu...
> Nalla speed kittunundu....around 300 kbps download speed undu....Night time il okke eniku 750+ kbps vare kittittundu.....
> 
> Kidu coverage aanu..EKM district il remote areas il vare nalla coverage undu..
> Pinne ettavum valya advantage enthanennu vechaal....Monthly prepaid plans il mattu 3G service providersilum double data usage idea il kittum....
> 
> Rs 199-500 MB/month
> Rs 525-2 BG/month
> Rs 625-2.5 GB/month
> ...



Usage limit exceed cheythaal speed ethra aayi kurayum??..

----------


## sprint

> kittum.. 256 kbps speed kittum


No kittila. tata docomo works on gsm.photon plus on cdma.tata indicomnu range undenkil edum kittum indicom also on cdma. :Oops: not sure but heard like that.

----------


## sprint

> Usage limit exceed cheythaal speed ethra aayi kurayum??..


Extra charge for usage.

----------


## MeoW

*njan use cheythathum, cheythu kondu irikkunnathumaaya usb modems*

----------


## MeoW

> Usage limit exceed cheythaal speed ethra aayi kurayum??..


 
usage limit kazhinjal use cheyyaan pattilla... njan ipol surat il idea 3g aayirunnu use cheythu kondu irunnathu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Unlock cheytha Sadha Idea Net setteril Ng sim use cheyan Pattumo?nee net setter aano use cheyyunne?


ariyilla....Njan mobile vazhi aanu connect cheyyunnathu..... :study:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Offer is only till december 31st.


Are u sure?? :Crying:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Usage limit exceed cheythaal speed ethra aayi kurayum??..


Speed nu maattamilla...Pakshe extra usage nu extra charge kodukkendi varum..it depends on your plan.... :Whistle:

----------


## Don Mathew

> No kittila. tata docomo works on gsm.photon plus on cdma.tata indicomnu range undenkil edum kittum indicom also on cdma.not sure but heard like that.


 :Thumbup: 
Yes angane thanne aanu....
Docomo GSM network aanu...
Tata indicom and Photon+ CDMA aanu...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *njan use cheythathum, cheythu kondu irikkunnathumaaya usb modems*


Ellaam onnichu kuthumbo enthu varum subinse  :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## PULSE

HOSTEL-using mts MBLAZE ...speed 50-60 KBPS.......(can use free sites--yahoo,wikipedia,mts site)
HOUSE--BSNL 750 combo --SPEED 60-70 KBPS....(unlimited)

----------


## PULSE

in my opinion
best cdma evdo---idea net connect plus...

best 3g ---- idea

best broadband--bsnl...

2g/edge/gprs---aircel...

....less users more speed...

----------


## Grand Master

Ithigottu Matti alle ? . . . Good . . .

----------


## breakingviews

> *BSNL Broadband To Upgrade The Bandwidth*
> 
> 
> *The Hindu* reports that BSNL will upgrade the bandwidth in some selected home plans with monthly rental of Rs. 625 and Rs. 750 in Andra Pradesh circle. It  has been known that to address the net decrease of broadband  subscribers BSNL AP circle sent proposals to double the existing speeds  have already been sent, and the customers can expect the results soon.
> So if the  promise is kept, 256 kbps unlimited combo plan 625 will offer 512 kbps  and 512 kbps unlimited plan 750 will offer 1 Mbps.
> Samadhaan  scheme for settlement of disputes in respect of Broadband usage has been  extended up to March 31 next year, to retain customers planning to  migrate to other connections.


Keralathil ennu varum ithu

----------


## Samachayan

Docomo rocks in 2G  :Yahoo:

----------


## Samachayan

> No kittila. tata docomo works on gsm.photon plus on cdma.tata indicomnu range undenkil edum kittum indicom also on cdma.not sure but heard like that.





> Yes angane thanne aanu....
> Docomo GSM network aanu...
> Tata indicom and Photon+ CDMA aanu...


ippol indicom docomo yil layichu...

now GSM , CDMA , 3G Available in TATA DOCOMO..
TATA INDICOM closed........

----------


## Samachayan

*Tata Tele brings all services under Tata DoCoMo brand*


The Tata Indicom brand will now become a part of Tata DoCoMo wherever Tata Teleservices operates its GSM services
Shauvik Ghosh & Gouri Shah


New Delhi: Tata Teleservices Ltd, the Indian partner of Japan’s NTT DoCoMo Inc., said it will discontinue the Indicom brand and bring all its services under the Tata DoCoMo name, as it seeks to cut spending on advertisements and promotions.

“We can’t afford to spend on so many brands,” said Deepak Gulati, executive president of mobility business at Tata Teleservices. “Having five different brands meant multiple spends and fragmented focus.”

Phasing out brands, including Tata Indicom, Tata Photon and Walky, will help the nation’s sixth largest telecom service provider to focus its advertisement spending on its most successful Tata DoCoMo brand, improving brand recall and saving costs on separate advertisement campaigns.

“DoCoMo, as a brand, has enjoyed better success perceptually compared to the other brands in the stable, namely Indicom, which struggled from the beginning and was for some reason perceived to be a lower-price brand,” said Santosh Desai, managing director of Future Brands. “In the ideal world, it would have been nicer for the company to pick one of their own brands, rather than that of a collaborator.”

A file photo Bloomberg
Tata Teleservices sold its CDMA technology-based mobile phone services under its own Indicom brand, while the GSM-based mobile phone services, which started in 2009, were sold under the Tata DoCoMo name.
“In the time since we launched Tata DoCoMo, we have been able to build it into one of the strongest brands in the country and it made sense to consolidate all the businesses into this brand,” Gulati said.

In July, the company had restructured its operations to integrate the various teams working on CDMA and GSM services into one unit, that resulted in a few job losses.

The Tata Indicom brand will now become a part of Tata DoCoMo wherever Tata Teleservices operates its GSM services, the company said. In Delhi, where the company is still waiting to start GSM services, the company will retain the Indicom name. This will also apply to the three circles where Tata Teleservices does not have a GSM licence.

In the rest of the country, Indicom subscribers will be migrated to the DoCoMo brand.

The company also announced a new strategy to focus on data and the non-voice business. “Globally, a third of the revenues for telecom operators is coming from non-voice services. This shows that the world is moving away from voice and SMS into non-voice, which includes not only plain data, but also rich content like videos and applications,” Gulati said.

Along with the Indicom subscribers, Tata will also migrate its Photon and 3G subscribers to the new brand. Other changes will include the integration of all retail outlets under the DoCoMo brand.

“Going forward, the organization’s energies will be channelled behind building a single brand. We believe dual technology is a strategic advantage in the telecom industry and we will continue to aggressively invest in CDMA, GSM and 3G networks,” Gulati said.

This strategy is perhaps a more prudent one given the current environment, said Kiran Khalap, co-founder of Chlorophyll Brand and Communications Consultancy Pvt. Ltd.

“Even age-old brands such as Unilever, which had previously put a distance between the corporate and product brands, are now beginning to sign off their product campaigns with their corporate logo, especially, if the brands are under one category as is the case of Tata Teleservices,” said Khalap. “Having said that, it would be prudent for the brand to retain the Tata endorsement for some time, as was proven in the evolution of other Tata brands such as Tanishq and Titan, which clearly showed their association to the mother group in store signages.”



Tata Tele brings all services under Tata DoCoMo brand - Corporate News - livemint.com

----------


## Don Mathew

> ippol indicom docomo yil layichu...
> 
> now GSM , CDMA , 3G Available in TATA DOCOMO..
> TATA INDICOM closed........


yes...pakshe network il maattamilla....pazhaya docomo ku range kittunna sthalathu photon kittanamennilla...depends on the cdma network...

----------


## Samachayan

> yes...pakshe network il maattamilla....pazhaya docomo ku range kittunna sthalathu photon kittanamennilla...depends on the cdma network...


 :Yendhonnadhu:   :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Grand Master

Quote: Originally Posted by AslaN Docomoku range undekil
photonu range kittumo. 





> kittum.. 256 kbps speed kittum



Ellam ariyavunna oral
Ennal onnum ariytha oral

----------


## sprint

> Are u sure??


Yaa.njan new sim eduthapol agneya paranathu. :Thumb down:

----------


## sprint

INTERNET SPEED INDIA IN 108TH POSITION 

Despite standing 4th in
internet users base
worldwide india ranked
108th in global internet
speed test conducted by
pando networks.
Internet users in india
growing rapidly as 3G
technology now available
across country and
broadband connectivity is
also available in rural area
with various service
providers, Internet on mobile
is also common for all indians
despite all these facts
average internet speed in
india is not up to the mark.
With new telecom policy
2011 broadband speed is
now modified to 512 Kbps.
Average Internet speed in
india is only 184 kbps and
we stand 108 in world.
When it comes to internet
speed, average worldwide
download speed is 580 KBps.
South korea tops the list with
blazing fast download speed
of 2,202 KBps, Romania ranks
second with 1,909 KBps
download speed and
Bulgaria 3rd with 1,611 KBps
download speed.
 :Wheelchair:  :Wheelchair:  :Wheelchair:

----------


## Leader

> Photom whiz and photon plus thamil ulla vyathyasam enda


Photon + broadband, up to 3 Mbps... Whiz is 150 kbps . Docomo CDMA coverage ulla ellayidathum Whiz available ayirikkum (?)

----------


## MeoW

> Ellaam onnichu kuthumbo enthu varum subinse


 
aake 2 hole ullalo.. pinne engane ellaam koodi orumichu kuthaan pattum ??  :Vandivittu:

----------


## Grand Master

> using an unlocked idea netsetter with aircel sim..speed 237Kbps..Unlimited..download speed 25 - 30KBps kittarundu...


Enganeya unlock cheythathu !

----------


## sprint

BSNL 3G DATA CARD AT RS 1280

 Indias National Telecom Backbone Bharat Sanchar
Nigam Ltd(BSNL) slashed the price of its
plug-n-play 3G USB Datacard
from Rs. 1600 to Rs. 1280 for
its prospective customer in
all telecom circles.
With the price reduction
now BSNLs 3.6 Mbps 3G Data
Card (all models) will cost
just Rs. 1280 (Excl. of VAT)
instead of Rs. 1600. The 3G
Data Card price reduction
offer will be valid up to 30th
November 2011.
BSNL 3G Data Card will
enable anytime, anywhere
instant High Speed wireless
Internet connectivity across
more than 1000 cities in
India with speed up to 3.6
Mbps and 7.2 Mbps (depends
on device) for laptops and
other computing devices,
thereby significantly
benefiting business users,
roamers and travelers :Homygod:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Yaa.njan new sim eduthapol agneya paranathu.


Njan eduthappol ennu vare ennu parayan pattilla enna paranjathu.. :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## S U J I

> Enganeya unlock cheythathu !


Download visiontech software.... it will work for all sims....


any doubts , msg me....


 :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## sprint

BSNL Launches 14.4 Mbps 3G
Data Card For Rs. 2500


Pan
India
3G
mobile
service
operator
Bharat
Sanchar
Nigam
Ltd
(BSNL)
launched new 14.4 Mbps
plug-n-play 3G USB Devices
(3G HSDPA/HSUPA/HSPA+
Data Card) in association with
VMC System Ltd.
BSNLs new 14.4 Mbps 3G
Data Card comes Rs. 2500,
perfectly integrates the
functionality of a modem & a
mobile phone. Designed to
deliver the heaviest of data
at different speeds, and
operator also claims that its
USB Modem is equipped to
meet all business
commitments of its users!
New Data Cards enabling
users to make & receive calls
& SMS/text messages when
plugged into your laptop or
desktop.
BSNL 3G Data Card will
enable anytime, anywhere
instant High Speed wireless
Internet connectivity 3.6
Mbps to 14.4 Mbps for laptops
and other computing devices
across more than 1000 cities
in India, thereby significantly
benefiting business users,
roamers and travelers.
BSNL 14.4 Mbps 3G Data Card
 Features Speed Price
This BSNL VMC 3G USB Data
Card perfectly integrates the
functionality of a modem & a
mobile phone. Powered with
blazing speeds; it enables
huge data exchange in
seconds.
Some other features are
Enhanced Signal Strength
with Receive Diversity
(Rx).Works on HSPA +
HSUPA / HSDPA / WCDMA /
EDGE / GPRS / GSM. Supports
upto 32GB microSD card.
USB 2.0 High Speed : Rated
40 times faster than its
predecessor interface

----------


## plk

koothara sprint avatar mattu  :Taz:

----------


## sprint

> koothara sprint avatar mattu


matti epo athinekal nallatha ulathu :Celebrate005:

----------


## Bibin

> Enganeya unlock cheythathu !


ethu model anu?
Huawei anenkil use Huawei Modem unlocker tool.
ZTE anekil DC-Unlocker!

----------


## breakingviews

__________________

----------


## The Extremist

mts mblaze sucks,kashtakaalathinu kondupoyi thalavachu koduthu,paisa kallayi,ippo daily oro vpn try cheyyum,onnum success akunnilla,n70 3g modilaki computeril connect cheythal kittum 45 kbps,athinte pakuthi polum ivanmar tharunnilla

----------


## sprint

> mts mblaze sucks,kashtakaalathinu kondupoyi thalavachu koduthu,paisa kallayi,ippo daily oro vpn try cheyyum,onnum success akunnilla,n70 3g modilaki computeril connect cheythal kittum 45 kbps,athinte pakuthi polum ivanmar tharunnilla


Aarengilum edu medikumo bsnl  allenkil idea net setter was best choice. :Hypo:

----------


## Grand Master

> Aarengilum edu medikumo bsnl  allenkil idea net setter was best choice.


Tata PhotonuM Bestanu ?

----------


## The Extremist

vodafone-inte dongle near rs.1500,first month unlimited aanennu kettu

----------


## shihabklm

Good , thanks 4 the posting.

----------


## Grand Master

*I Used tato Photon Whiz
Good Speed
Speed Up To 160 kb/s*

----------


## The Extremist

160 kb download speed constant aano?

----------


## sprint

Finally BSNL Revises Broadband Plans, But No Cheers



For last 2 months, we were really excited to see bandwidth upgrade on BSNLs wired ADSL broadband plans.

But it is pity that BSNL fails (as usual) to feel the pulse of the subscribers.They increased the bandwidth on selected plans ( Combo625 & 750UL ) but upto a certain usage, leaving the subscribers in a mourning state.

In Andra Pradesh BSNL has lost many broadband customers due to ultra high speed fibre based broadband offering by Beam Telecom.

Beam packages are made very affordable to both home and office users.

Details of revised broadband plans

 	Rental per month	Broadband usage	Free Calls
Plan 1	 Rs. 625	4GB upto 512kbps, then 256kbps UL	100
Plan 2	 Rs. 750	6 GB upto 1Mbps, then 512kbps UL	nil
The revision has been confirmed from Hyderabad Telecom district, Andra Pradesh Circle, BSNL.

We simply do not understand BSNLs marketing policy, it would be great if BSNL gives the double bandwidth during night hours as MTNL is also offering such plans. We expect with 4G roll out many users will move out from BSNL broadband.

----------


## sprint

Now Enjoy Double Data with Aircel 3G

Aircel, the fifth largest telecom operator in India has revised its 3G data plans and is now offering double data on some of its plans.

Aircel is currently providing 3G services in 13 out of 22 telecom circles in India where it holds 3G license. Few of the Existing 3G plans will now offer double data benefits to customers across all 3G circles.

With double data offer, Rs. 92 plan which use to provide 100 MB of 3G data usage for a month will now offer 200 MB. Similarly Rs. 203, 602, 752, 852 will offer 500 MB, 2 GB, 4 GB, 6 GB of 3G data respectively instead of 250 MB, 1 GB, 2 GB, 3 GB before.

Idea was the first to introduce the double data during the launch which was extended till 31st Dec 2011, after which Reliance offered Triple data offer on the 3G packs in the selected 3G cities. Few months back even Vodafone also started giving the double data followed by Airtel.

Double data offer is a huge hit among the operator and customer as it gives more freedom for the customer to choose the 3G pack with more data on super great speed.

Since all operators has been offering Double data, now Tata Docomo has not initiated such program for its 3G circle. Hope Tata Docomo in future introduces such plans for its 3G customers.

Revised data plans are as follows:

----------


## sprint

Exclusive: Now Enjoy BSNL 3G Data Plans at Discounted Price For 3 Months


Indias National Telecom Backbone and Pan India 3G mobile service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the extension of its promotional offer of 3G Data Plans at discounted rates for 3 months.

Now BSNL 3G subscriber (Prepaid and Postpaid) using 5000 MB, 10,000 MB and 15000 MB plans can enjoy discounted price up to 40% for another period of 3 months i.e.up to 31st March 2012. Earlier the 3G Data benefit offer was valid till 31st December 2011.

on 6th September this year, BSNL has revised its 3G Data offerings and announced the new increased price of certain Prepaid STVs and Postpaid Fixed Monthly Charge (FMC) as we earlier shared on TelecomTalk.

Interestingly, leading private operators like IDEA Cellular, Vodafone India, Aircel and Reliance Mobile (Rcom) launched such a discount scheme called as Double Dhamaka or Double Data Benefits offer valid till December 2011 and BSNLs  Discounted 3G Data Plans was also valid till 31st Dec 2011.

Well, now BSNL extended its offer to the 31st March 2012. Lets see private operators follow this move to provide affordable 3G or not !

Prepaid 3G Data Plans /STVs
MRP of  3G Data STVs	Discounted Price of 3G Data STVs. (Valid till 31st March 2012	Free Data Usage(Home and Roam)	Validity
 Rs. 1250	 Rs. 750	5000 MB	30 Days
 Rs. 1800	 Rs. 1260	10000 MB	30 Days
 Rs. 2250	 Rs. 1575	15000 MB	30 Days
Note: Price may vary from Circle to Circle by Rs. 3 (+/-) considering local market conditions etc. Beyond Free usage data charges will be Rs.0.04 /10KB
Postpaid 3G Data Plans
FMCs 3G Data Plan	Discounted Price of 3G Data FMC (Valid till 31st March 2012	Free Data Usage(Home and Roam)	Data Charges Beyond Free Usage
 Rs. 1133	 Rs. 680	5000 MB	4p/10 KB
 Rs. 1633	 Rs. 1143	10000 MB	4p/10 KB
 Rs. 2039	 Rs. 1427	15000 MB	4p/10 KB

 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Samachayan

> *I Used tato Photon Whiz
> Good Speed
> Speed Up To 160 kb/s*


charge enganeyaa?

----------


## sprint

Mtnl new plans


Mumbais
 largest
 Broadband
 service
 provider
 Mahanagar
Telephone
 Nigam
 Ltd
 (MTNL)
today announced the launch
of 4 new Unlimited
Broadband Combo Plans
dubbed as 2 Mbps Xpress
Unlimited Broadband Plans
with fair usage cap in
Mumbai circle.
MTNL Mumbais 2 Mbps
Xpress Unlimited Broadband
Combo Plans (with FUP on
Speed) comes at Rs. 600, Rs.
750, Rs. 1000 and Rs. 1500
per month. Plan-600
provides 8 GB data usage at 2
Mbps speed and 256 Kbps
beyond the 8 GB usage.
While Plan-750 and Plan-
Rs.1000 plans offer 15 GB
and 22 GB Data usage at 2
Mbps speed and beyond fair
usage cap, speed will be 512
Kbps for further Unlimited
downloads. With Plan-1500,
subscriber get 22 GB Data
usage at 2 Mbps speed
thereafter, speed will be 1
Mbps for further Unlimited
downloads.
Apart from above new plans
with Speed Cap, MTNL
Mumbai also offers various
True Unlimited Broadband
Plans without any fair usage
policy on speed and data
usage starting from Rs. 395
per month.

----------


## sprint

Ee thali poli bsnl edupolethe nalla plans konduverathu kondanu loss aavunathu. :Censored:

----------


## sprint

BSNL Revises Unlimited
Broadband Plans, More
Speed Same Price.


Starting from February
1st, 2012, BSNL Broadband
users will get will get approx
50% increased or Double
speed at same price in most
of the plans.
The Broadband plans in
which speed up-gradation
will happen are BBG Combo
299,BB Home UL 499 , BB
Home Combo UL 625, BBg
Combo ULD 85 and BB Home
Combo ULD 900.
For BBG Combo 299 users the
speed will be revised to 512
Kbps from its existing 256
Kbps speed where as in BB
Home UL 499 plan it will be
increased till 512 Kbps upto
4Gb and 256 Kbps beyond
4GB where as it was 256
Kbps prior.
In BB Home Combo ULD 900
plan there is no major speed
hike as they have given 512
Kbps beyond 8GB usage
which was prior 256 Kbps.
[IMG]telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/BSNL-Bandwidth-speed.png[/IMG]

----------


## breakingviews

UL 750ku mathram koppanmaru change konduvaniila .... enthoru nadithu ........ below 1mbps BB alla enna pala rajyathum niyamam, ivideyum varan thudangiyatha, bt aarokeyo chernu mukki

----------


## sprint

Indian Computer Emergency
Response Team Warns Wi-Fi
Users To Be Alert



The Indian Computer
Emergency Response Team
has issued a advisory which
cites a design error on all Wi-
Fi setup that can help
unauthorized access to
affected system.
As per the advisory
Belkin,Buffalo,D-Link System,
Cisco/ Linksys, Netgear, Tp-
Link Modems are among the
affected one which has the
design flaw which means if
you dont use proper
precaution your PC can be
compromised.
We spoke with Gokul C
Gopinath from WarDriving
Kerala team which analyze
wireless security statistics of
kerala cited For those who
are concerned the stakes are
high! Since most of the
modern routers are coming
with WPS enabled as its
relatively new kind of attack
 people are less aware of
this issues/problem.Since
there is no patch/fix from
the vendor side , the basic fix
would be disabling the WPS.
He also added as we are in a
scenario where we can still
see WEP enabled networks 
This gonna add an extra
finger for the attackers
The only way now to secure
your Wi-Fi modem now can
be to disable the WPS on the
router.

----------


## Leader

any idea abt BSNL 3G (USB Device), speed okke undo???

Bangalore-il aranu better 3G  broadband provider?

----------


## breakingviews

> any idea abt BSNL 3G (USB Device), speed okke undo???
> 
> Bangalore-il aranu better 3G  broadband provider?


3g speed illandirikumo ...........  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Leader

> 3g speed illandirikumo ...........


Tower okke aduthu undel alle speed kaanooo.... ithokke full fledged ayo?

I tried Docomo 3 G yesterday (took the device for 1 day to test)  and got download speed variying from 900 kbps (10 PM) to 3.5 mbps (morning 6 AM)..

Got around 2 mbps at 11 PM.... not bad right?

----------


## sprint

> Tower okke aduthu undel alle speed kaanooo.... ithokke full fledged ayo?
> 
> I tried Docomo 3 G yesterday (took the device for 1 day to test)  and got download speed variying from 900 kbps (10 PM) to 3.5 mbps (morning 6 AM)..
> 
> Got around 2 mbps at 11 PM.... not bad right?


ethil kooduthal veno :Taz: 
unlimited 3g kittanamenkil mtnl connection eduthal mathi

----------


## sprint

MTS, India’s leading CDMA Mobile service operator with over 15 million wireless customers today major expansion of its CDMA high speed Data Network in Kerala telecom circle.

MTS India launched its high-speed mobile broadband service, MBlaze in 10 more towns – Mahe, Peringanur, Neyyattinkara, Ambalappuzha, Aroor, Mannarkkad, Irinjalakkuda, Edappal, Taliparamba, Payyannur. This latest roll out extends the current  MTS MBlaze footprint to 50 towns across the Kerala circle.

MTS provides High Speed Mobile Broadband services in over 200 Indian cities including the top five metros. The company is rapidly expanding its high speed data (HSD) network and currently addresses over 92% of data potential across India .

MTS in Kerala circle has a retail strength of 40 branded retail outlets, 7500 mass retail outlets and 100 organized retail outlets

----------


## Leader

> ethil kooduthal veno
> unlimited 3g kittanamenkil mtnl connection eduthal mathi


ithil kooduthal vende... innale oru time-il 4 Mbps vare keri koluthi. 

but ithilum kooduthal kittiyalum njan kuttam parayila..

btw , how is mtnl service?

----------


## sprint

> ithil kooduthal vende... innale oru time-il 4 Mbps vare keri koluthi. 
> 
> but ithilum kooduthal kittiyalum njan kuttam parayila..
> 
> btw , how is mtnl service?


best one but not available in kerala only in mumbai and delhi circles only. :Mad:  :Mad: 
3g sim kittiyal evede use cheyam roaming free with tie up with bsnl no extra cost.750rs nu unlimited plan und enthu cheyam sim illalo.
broadbandilum best mtnl thanneyanu athum kittula :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Leader

> best one but not available in kerala only in mumbai and delhi circles only.
> 3g sim kittiyal evede use cheyam roaming free with tie up with bsnl no extra cost.750rs nu unlimited plan und enthu cheyam sim illalo.
> broadbandilum best mtnl thanneyanu athum kittula


hmm, njan  nokkiyirunnu....

hows BSNL 3G, I heard it is not stable. Docomo is expensive, 10 GB 1500 a month........ :(

----------


## sprint

Exclusive : MTNL Renovates All BroadBand Plans, 512Kbps is Minimum Broadband Speed From Jan 26

In an attempt to provide enhanced value proposition to the customers, Mumbai’s largest Broadband Service provider Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today increases the minimum speed of Broadband to 512 kbps from exiting 256 Kbps.

Broadband Revolution In India.

MTNL becomes the first Internet Service Provider (ISP) in India who opt minimum Broadband speed from 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps, without the mandatory regulation. The last broadband revolution in India started in 2004 when telecom regulator TRAI labeled the minimum speeds to be 256 Kbps for Broadband connections when all Private ISPs were offering just 64 Kbps as broadband in India.

Minimum 512 Kbps Broadband Speed For All :

Now all MTNL Broadband subscribers in Unlimited and Limited plans (256 Kbps/320 Kbps) will get minimum of 512 Kbps, without any additional cost effective from tomorrow i.e. 26 January 2012 The Republic Day of India.

MTNL’s Unlimited Broadband Plan, More Speed – Same Price :

MTNL’s Truly Unlimited Broadband plan (without any FUP) users under Plan-395, Plan-495 Combo will get increased speed of 512 Kbps (existing 256 Kbps/320 Kbps), while in Plan-599 new speed will be 752 Kbps (existing 608 Kbps) without any extra charges.


Apart from Truly Unlimited Broadband Plans, 2 Mbps Xpress Unlimited Broadband plan-600 users will get Download speed after 8 GB to 512 Kbps (existing 256 Kbps). While In Freedom-297 & 497 plans, download speed after bill-cap increased from 256Kbps to 512Kbps.

Closer of Non Popular Broadband plans for New Customers :

The existing non-popular Broadband volume plans – DSL_Trib49, DSL_200P, DSL_399, TriB_599, DSL_749, DSL-249-Combo, DSL_Combo_B_499 & DSL_Combo will be closed for new booking and plan change effective from 26 January 2012.

Speaking On this new initiative , Mr. Peeyush Agrawal, Executive Director, MTNL Mumbai said, “ MTNL is number one Broadband service provider in Mumbai and also second largest in India with more than 5.5 lacs customers in Mumbai circle.

This customer friendly step has been pro-actively initiated by MTNL to give the customers faster broadband experience without any extra charges and affordable rates.”

----------


## breakingviews

kaarthave enna kidilam plans MTNL intethu .... BSNL pandaram ............

----------


## breakingviews

*Firefox 10 released, Update eveyone #ff10 @firefox*

----------


## sprint

MTNL Launches 3G Prepaid Plan-84, Voice and Video Calls 2paisa Per Minute

 :Applause:  :Applause: 

Indias first 3G Mobile service operator Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL), toady announced the launch of exciting youth oriented 3G Plan 84 with affordable Group Calling and lowest local call rates for its new prepaid customers in Mumbai  circle.

This new prepaid offer, FRC84 enables an MTNL Mobile subscriber to avail inter group calling (Voice and Video) just at 2 paisa per minute and SMS between the entire group at 5p/sms, a product feature not offered in Prepaid till now.

MTNLs Trump 3G 84″ prepaid pack cost Rs.94 (Rs.84 for FRC and Rs.10 for 3G SIM) comes with core talk time worth Rs.54, Free Local Video Calls up to 25 Minutes per months up to 3 months (Own Net), 250 SMS (Local & National) every month for three months and Free 3G Data Usage up 100 MB per month up to 3 months from the date of recharge.

With this plan, subscribers can now enjoy all Local, (Voice and 3G Video) calls with in the group just at 2paisa per Minute, Calls to MTNL Network (Landline and Mobile) other than group numbers (Mumbai & Delhi) just for 30 paisa /minute.

While Local calls (Voice and Video) to any other network in Mumbai will be charged 30 paisa per minute. All STD calls will be charged 50p/minute.

Cost of Prepaid Pack	Rs.94 (3G SIM Card Rs.10 + FRC Rs.84)
Free Benefits	(1)  Talk Time : Rs.54 
(2)  Free My Group Plan with no rental charges

(3)  250 SMS (Local & National) every month for three months

(4) 100MB 3G data every month for three months

(5) 25 minutes on-net video calls every month for three months.

Tariff Validity	365 Days
Call Charges (Voice & Video)	With Group (MTNL Dolphin/Trump): 2paisa/min 
MTNL Network (Mumbai & Delhi) : 30paisa/min

Other Local Networks : 30paisa/min

STD: 50paisa/min

SMS Charges	With in Group: 5p 
Local -MTNL Network : 25p

Local -Other Network : 50p

National : Re 1.00

International :Rs 2.50

Mobile Internet Charges (2G/3G)	1p / 10KB (Local & Roaming)
Note: All call charges applicable from home network only. Roaming charges apply when roaming outside home network. 
Customer is required to recharge with validity coupon for getting continuous service before expiry of one year.
For More details call 1503 or 9869012345 (toll free from MTNL)

----------


## sprint

nammuke edu onum anubavikam yogam illa  :Suicide:  :Suicide:  :Suicide:

----------


## sprint

Idea Cellular subscribers can now avail  a customized version of  Opera Mini.

This is not the first time Opera has partnered with a Indian operator previously they had a deal with Vodafone which offered a customized version of browser.

Idea customers will now be able to download this cobranded version of Opera Mini on their devices from the end of March 2012.

With Opera’s crossplatform user interface framework, operators can deploy a consistent experience, look, and feel across their product offerings.

Opera Browser supports for every mobile platform and has a solution of data cap and is best fro Indian condition.Opera Turbo is preinstalled and preset on Opera Mini which is meant for server-side compression to help users browse the web using far less bandwidth than rival browsers.

Mobile networks will have to accommodate more types of content they have already advanced to handle, for example, streaming media and video, entertainment, navigation and gaming, among other uses.This tie up will now help all Idea cellular customers to enjoy faster browsing experience on a customized version of browser

----------


## breakingviews

BSNL HOME PLANS

----------


## breakingviews

aarkelum speed koodiyitundo? enikkonum thonunilla ....................

----------


## breakingviews

*Pirate Bay Founders Lose Supreme Court Appeal, Going to Jail | Techland | TIME.com*

----------


## breakingviews

ente BSNL broadband speed koodi [750 UL plan]

----------


## GangsteR

...........

----------


## sprint

BSNL To Launch 3G HSPA
Fixed Wireless Phone with
Video Calling Facility


(BSNL) all set to launch Next
generation 3G Fixed
Wireless-Land-line Phone
with Video Calling and 3G
HSPA Internet access facility.
BSNL’s 3G Fixed Wireless
Phone works on the GSM – 3G
network providing user with
high quality wireless 3G
Video calling, high-speed
wireless Internet access up
to 3.6 Mbps speed, Mobile TV,
3G multimedia services, SMS
and Voice Calls.
Tariff Plan / Bundled Offer :
TelecomTalk’s exclusive
sources revels that BSNL will
introduce special FRC of Rs.
249 (Incl. of S. Tax) wherein
subscriber will get Free 75
min Voice call On-net, 50 min
Free Voice call Off-net, 75
min Free Video call On-net,
50 min Free Video call Off-
net, Free 150 Local SMS Any
Network,Free 100 National
SMS Any Network and 250 MB
Free 3G Data usage valid for
30 days. Beyond free usage
3G special prepaid plan tariff
will be applicable call, sms
and data usage. Subscribers
will allow to recharge with
prepaid 3G Data STVs and
talk time recharges for
further usage.
Price and Device Features :
According to our exclusive
sources, Initially BSNL’s 3G
FWP will be launched in
Metro cities and it will cost
around Rs. 5500. The device
can be used as a 3G Internet
modem whereas subscriber
can connect to the PC
through A-A USB Cable to
access high speed wireless
3G broadband with speed up
to 3.6 Mbps. It is a converged
communication terminal that
supports various wireless
value added services for its
Home and Business User.
It can also be used for
browsing Internet, also
known as “Wireless
Internet”, “Wireless Web”, or
“Mobile Web”. means that
the phone contains mini-
browser software that will
let you navigate various
services through the
Internet, shown on the
phone’s display.
The device has an in-built 0.3
Megapixel – CMOS Camera
which can be tilted vertically
in 45 degrees with the 3.2”
big LCD enabling user to
adjust the LCD to get
comfortable video calls.
The operator claims that
users of this exciting next
generation landline phone
can enjoy the instant
connectivity with quick &
easy installation of FWP
without laying any copper
lines or Cables and is most
suitable alternative to
conventional PSTN
Telephone Line. It is
designed to self-charge the
battery for backup power
and with external high gain
antenna for better signal.

----------


## breakingviews

unlimited illathe 3g enthina ?

----------


## Deewana

> ente BSNL broadband speed koodi [750 UL plan]


maximum ethra kittunundu?

----------


## breakingviews

> maximum ethra kittunundu?


1 mbps till 6 gb [athayathu about 130 KBPS], after that pazhayapadi 512 kbps/65 KBPS

----------


## sprint

3g thudangiyodu koodi 2g packs activate cheyunaverude kasthakalum thudangi.
Docomo best in download speed reduced speed after the launch of 3g.oru month munbu speed pineyum half aafi.same case with bsnl avar 5KB/S ena cap konduvannu.idea also reduced speed.in idea and docomo now onwards 3g modeil edan pattila range kaanikgla. Ideayude 3g packs change aayi.pandu 2o rs nu one hour usage for one day undayerunu epo adu 46rs with 30 min.

----------


## sprint

Aarenkilum uninor use cheyundo ? download speed eganayundu in KB/S please reply urgent

----------


## sprint

Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL), today extended its popular Trump Silver Jubilee Celebration 3G Prepaid offer for MNP customers in Mumbai circle.




Now all Port-In customers who Switch to MTNL from any other mobile service in Mumbai telcom circle via MNP can avail new Life Time valid prepaid 3G connection without changing the number at just Rs.25 with loads of freebies.

Under this offer customer will receive free talk-time worth Rs. 91 as a core balance, free 25 local minutes every month for 3 months, free 250 SMS (local and national) every month for 3 months, free 250 MB 3G data usage every month for 3 months and free 25 minutes video calling on MTNL – Mumbai network.

MNP Customers can also avail the newly launched Rent Free Group Calling Plan FRC-84 at Rs.94 which offers 2p/minute Voice & Video Calls with in the group of 9 Dolphin/Trump numbers, Local calls to all network 30p and STD at 50p/minute. This offer includes free talk time of Rs.54 along with lot of other freebies.

Note : Earlier both offers was available only for new customers/General customers and now MNP Port-In customers can avail these offers with all benefits till 31st March, 2012.

MTNL Silver Jubilee Offer	Trump 3G  FRC84
Total cost of Prepaid Pack for MNP customers	Rs.25 at MTNL CSC	Rs.94 
(Rs.10 For 3G SIM

And Rs.84 for FRC)

Free Talk Time	Rs.91	Rs.54
Free Benefits	25 local minutes every month for 3 months.  
250 SMS (local and national) every month for 3 months.

250 MB 3G data usage every month for 3 months.

25 minutes video calling on MTNL – Mumbai & Delhi network every month for 3 months.

Free My Group Plan with no rental charges. 

250 SMS (Local & National) every month for three months.

100MB 3G data every month for three months.

25 minutes on-net video calls every month for three months.

Validity	Life Time	365 Days (tariff validity)
Call Charges (Voice & Video)	1p/2 Second (half paisa/second) for MTNL network (Mumbai and Delhi) 


1p/Second for all other local and STD calls.

With Group ( up to 9 MTNL Dolphin/Trump numbers): 2paisa/min  
MTNL Network (Mumbai & Delhi) : 30paisa/min

All other Local Networks : 30paisa/min

STD: 50paisa/min

SMS Charges	Local -MTNL Network : 25p 
Local -Other Network : 50p

National : Re 1.00

International :Rs 2.50

With in Group: 5p 
Local -MTNL Network : 25p

Local -Other Network : 50p

National : Re 1.00

International :Rs 2.50

Mobile Internet Charges (2G/3G)	1p / 10KB (Local & Roaming)
Note: All call charges applicable from home network only. Roaming charges apply when roaming outside home network. 
With FRC84 Plan, Customer is required to recharge with validity coupon for getting continuous service before expiry of one year.

For More details call 1503 / 1800221503  or 9869012345 (toll free from MTNL)

----------


## sprint

BSNL Launches 50% Extra 3G
Data Offer


(BSNL)
launched new 50% Extra
Data 3G Data offers for all
Postpaid subscribers under
any data plan with free
usage of 1GB and above
including its apple iPAD /
Tablet data plans.
Now BSNL postpaid 3G data
service users under plan Best
Value Plan-750, Plan-369,
Plan-649, Plan-549,
Plan-1133, Plan-1633,
Plan-2039 and apple iPad /
Tablet Data Plan-1000 will
get increased 50% usage by
default at same price.

----------


## indi commandos

> Aarenkilum uninor use cheyundo ? download speed eganayundu in KB/S please reply urgent


10 - 15 kbps :Boat:

----------


## The Extremist

> 10 - 15 kbps


uninorinte homepage brosing free ano???  :Thinking: 

eg:like live,airtelworld.com for airtel  :Innocent:

----------


## sprint

MTNL Redefines Entry Cost for Broadband, Launches 2 Mbps Plan at Rs.25 Per Month


Mumbai’s largest Broadband Service provider Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today officially announced the launch of 2 Mbps Broadband plan – “Broadband For Every Home” with effective cost of Rs.25 per month to make high speed broadband connection affordable to all sections of the masses.

The move is aimed at making MTNL’s ADSL based wire-line Broadband services more popular to the public as entry cost has now come down to a new affordable level.

 MTNL’s Broadband For Every Home plan will cost Rs. 300 for 12 months (one year) Broadband access with speed up to 2 Mbps (effective cost Rs. 25/month) with free usage of 50 MB per month (total 600 MB data usage). Beyond free usage data charges will be applicable as low as 20 paisa per MB

All new customer opting “Broadband For Every Home” plan will also pay one time charges Rs.200 for installation and testing; Rs.300 / Rs.600 for MTNL wired or wireless modem respectively and Rs.50 per month ADSL Modem rental extra. If customers use their own modem than modem charges will not applicable.


Plan Name	Broadband For Every Home
Annual Service Charges (12 months)	Rs.300 (to be taken in 1st bill)
Download Speed	2 Mbps
Upload Speed	512 Kbps
Free Data Usage	50 MB per month (total 600 MB in 12 month)
Addition Data Usage Charges	51 MB to 500 MB – 50p/MB 
500 MB to 1 GB – 30p/MB

1 GB Onwards – 20p/MB

Monthly Modem Charges	Customers Modem – NIL 
MTNL Modem – Rs.50

One time Installation charges for new customers	Rs.200
MTNL Modem Upfront charges (Optional)	Rs.300 For Normal Modem 
Rs.600 For WiFi (Wireless Modem)


Note : This plan is suitable only for casual Broadband users, high data usage customer can opt other plans starting from Rs.395 per with Unlimited Data usage at 512 Kbps speed. MTNL also offering 2 Mbps Xpress Unlimited Broadband plans starting from Rs.600 per month.

‘Broadband For Every Home’ plan will be offered as an promotional plan from today i.e. 20th February to 18th May 2012 in Mumbai circle. For more details call 1500 (toll free) / 022-22221500.

----------


## sprint

MTS, India’s leading CDMA Mobile service operator with over 15 million wireless customers today major expansion of its CDMA high speed Data Network (MBlaze) in Gujarat, Andhra Pradesh and Kerala telecom circle.

MTS India launched its cdma evdo based high-speed mobile broadband service MBlaze with speed up to 3.1 Mbps,  in Six towns of Andhra Pradesh circle – Mehboobnagar, Nalgonda, Bhimavaram, Chittor, Medak and Sangareddy, Five towns in Gujarat circle – Mehasana, Ankleshwar, Halol, Kadi, Kalol and Nine towns in Kerala – Kunnathangadi, Angadippuram, Thenhippalam, Vadanappally, Chalakkudy, Thodupuzha Kayamkulam, Attingal and Thrikkannapuram.

MTS’ HSD footprint covers more than 200 towns across Andhra Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, Karnataka and Kerala. The company is also credited to be the first telecom operator to provide HSD services on a national highway in Southern India; Chennai – Bengaluru National Highway

----------


## sprint

TATA DOCOMO LAUNCHES NEW 3G PLANS(small screen)


Good news for the Tata Docomo 3G users.Tata Docomo today launched new 3G small screen plans in 3G circles which offers talktime and more data.

Tata Docomo has revised its Rs 90 (for Kerala Rs 91) which will now offer 200 MB data free with 30 days validity previously the same recharge use to offer 100 MB with 30 days validity.

Its has also launched 3 new Small screen plans which comes to effective as low as Rs 96/99.These 3G SS packs are applicable to Tata Docomo subscribers in the below listed 3G circles

·Gujarat

·Haryana

·Karnataka

·Kerala

·Madhya Pradesh

·Maharashtra

·Punjab

·Rajasthan

·UP W

MRP

Main Talktime

3G Data

3G Data Validity

Effective Price for data

(Rs)

(Rs)

(MB)

(Days)

(Rs)

90/91

-

200

30

Rs 90

146

50

300

30

Rs 96

199

100

400

30

Rs 99

246

150

600

30

Rs 96

* Rs 91 is applicable for KL circle only.

----------


## sprint

Huawei Unveils the World’s Smallest Data Card

Huawei unveiled the world’s smallest data card – the E369 at Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2012.

Measuring a mere 8mm thin, the E369 data card is part of Huawei’s thinnest product portfolio, which includes the world’s thinnest PC/CE module MU733 and MU739, the world’s thinnest mobile hotspot E5331 and the world’s thinnest smartphone Ascend P1 S.

The E369, created for UMTS 5 module global roaming, boasts a super slim chic design and is available in eight different colors. The MU733 and MU739, the world’s slimmest PC/CE modules, are less than 2mm slim. The MU739 in particular measures only 600mm2, making it the world’s smallest PA+ module.

Not only are the MU733 and MU739 smaller and thinner than existing modules in the market, they consume less power and dissipate less heat. They can be widely employed in PC/CE electronic equipment, such as laptops, smart phones, tablet PCs, e-books, navigating devices and PDAs.

Huawei Device will launch E5331, the world’s slimmest mobile hotspot in May.

----------


## sprint

MTNL Launches New 10 Mbps FTTH Broadband Plan-1990


India’s 2nd largest Broadband Service provider Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today announced the launch new promotional 10 Mbps Broadband Plan over its Fibre-to-the-home (FTTH) triple play High Speed Broadband service with core network speed up to 10 Gbps in Delhi Telecom circle.

MTNL introduces New FTTH Unlimited Broadband (with FUP on Speed) 1990 Plan which comes at monthly rental of Rs. 1990 offers 10 Mbps speed up to 80 GB data usage. Beyond 80 GB the speed will be 1 Mbps for further true unlimited data usage.

Apart from the above new plan MTNL also offering five FTTH Unlimited Broadband (with FUP on Speed) and one Limited Plans starting from Rs. 590 per month. The 2 Mbps plan comes at Rs. 590, 4 Mbps and 10 Mbps speed unlimited plans with FUP on speed will cost Rs. 690 to Rs. 1290.



MTNL FTTH 1990 Plan (Effective from 1st March 2012)
Monthly Rental	 Rs. 1990
Download Speed	1 0Mbps up-to 80 GB Download 
1Mbps Afterwards

Upload  Speed	1Mbps up-to 80 GB 
512 Kbps Afterward

Annul Charges (Optional)	19900



Other FTTH Broadband Plan (MTNL Delhi)

MTNL (Delhi) FTTH Unlimited Broadband Plans :
Particulars	FTTH-590	FTTH-690	FTTH-790	FTTH-990	FTTH-1290
Monthly Rental	 Rs. 590	 Rs. 690	 Rs. 790	 Rs. 990	 Rs. 1290
Download Speed	2 Mbps upto 5GB download,  512 Kbps afterward	4 Mbps upto 7GB download, 512 Kbps afterward	10 Mbps upto 12GB download, 512 Kbps afterward	10 Mbps upto 20GB download, 512 Kbps afterward	10 Mbps upto 40GB download,512 Kbps afterward
Upload Speed	512 Kbps	1 Mbps upto 7GB download512 Kbps afterward	1Mbps upto 12GB download512 Kbps afterward	1Mbps upto 20GB download512 Kbps afterward	1Mbps upto 40GB download512 Kbps afterward
Annual Payment (optional)	 Rs. 5900	 Rs. 6900	 Rs. 7900	 Rs. 9900	 Rs. 12990
Free VAS	NA	NA	NA	‘F- Secure’ antivirus will be provided free of charge for one year



MTNL (Delhi) FTTH Limited Broadband Plans
Plan Name	Download Speed	Upload Speed	Free Data Usage	Beyond free data download per MB (Rs.)
Delight 740	Up to 10Mbps	1 Mbps	10 GB	Above 10   GB up to 20 G-      @ 15 Paisa / MB 
Above 20 GB up to 40 GB @ 10 Paisa / MB

Above 40 GB up to 80 GB @ 4 Paisa / MB

Above 80GB  @ 2 Paisa / MB



Registration and Installation charges :

Registration and installation charges for FTTH Broadband New Connection	 Rs. 500 
(waived off during promotional Offer  up to  07 April 2012 )

Refundable security deposit for ONT Modem	 Rs. 1000 
(If customer opts for annual plan, ONT security charges of Rs. 1000/- will be waived off)

Additional non refundable security charges of WiFi device (Optional)	 Rs. 800

----------


## korattikattil

Idea netsetter usage koodiyal speed kurayum.netsetter unlock chethal vere sim use cheyyam

----------


## indi commandos

> Idea netsetter usage koodiyal speed kurayum.netsetter unlock chethal vere sim use cheyyam


new idea 3g netsetter unlock cheyyaan pattumo??
firmware change aayondu new netsetter unlock cheyyaan pattilla ennu kettu..

----------


## sprint

Using Malicious DNS Server? Your Internet Will Stop Working Starting Today

Internet would come to halt for millions of users around the world starting coming March 8th if proper DNS server is not maintained. This is because virus and DNS changer corrupt billions of computers around the world.

So, what is DNS?

DNS is Domain Name System it’s an internet service that converts user friendly domain names, such Google, into numerical address that allows computers to speak to each other. Without DNS and DNS servers operated by internet service providers, computes users would not be able to browse, sent email and connect to internet.

According to US Federal Bureau of Investigation, six Estonian nationals have been arrested and charged with running a convoluted Internet fraud ring that infected millions of computers worldwide with a virus and enabled the thieves to fake the multi-billion-dollar Internet advertising industry. Users of infected machines were not aware that their computers had been compromised—or that the fraud software rendered their machines vulnerable to a host of other viruses.

Okay, now what is DNS changer?

DNS changer is a Trojan that changes the infected system’s DNS settings. The Trojan identified by some antivirus as Trojan.Zlob these Trojan, like so-called DNS changer (The Zlob Trojan, identified by some antivirus as Trojan.Zlob, is a Trojan horse which masks as a needed video codec in the form of ActiveX).

This DNS changer add rogue DNS name servers to the registry of Windows-based computer and attempt to hack into any detected router to change the DNS settings and therefore could potentially re-route traffic from legitimate web sites to other suspicious web sites. The Trojan has also been linked to downloading atnvrsinstall.exe which uses the Windows Security shield icon to look as if it is an Anti Virus installation file from Microsoft, having this file initiated can cause mayhem on computers and networks.

As part of a US federal court order, the rogue DNS servers have been replaced with legitimate servers in the hopes that users who were infected will not have their Internet access disrupted. It is important to note that the replacement servers will not remove the DNS changer malware or other viruses it may have facilitated from infected computers. Also the US federal court was told to educate the public and Internet Service Providers about the DNS changer malware.

If your ISP (Internet Service Provider) DNS server is infected, same will be applicable to you. How do you know if your computer is infected? If you are Windows user you can check by going to the
Start menu,
Typing Run and then cmd
At the command prompt,
Type: ipconfig /all
Look for the entry that reads “DNS Servers……….”
The DNS numbers are in the format of xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, where xxx is a number from 0 to 255 (Eg. 192.168.1.1). Make note of the IP addresses for the DNS servers and compare them to the table of known rogue DNS servers.
There is a special website to check if you’re ISP (Internet Service Provider) DNS requests are made to the right places DNS-OK.de Test bereitgestellt durch die Deutsche Telekom AG.

----------


## sprint

Micromax Brings MMX 353G Data Card Preloaded with Google Chrome



Though 3G in India is yet to be popular there is high demand for 3G enabled data cards as people are using these with 2G data services which comes cheap.

Apart from Huawei and ZTE, many Indian companies have already launched own-branded unlocked 3G data cards. Micromax, one of the leading indigenous Indian handset companies has launched a new model under its 3G-HSPA data card portfolio.

The new HSPA data card from Micromax is named as 353G, and supports upto 7.2 Mbps HSDPA & upto 5.76 Mbps HSUPA as per 3GPP Release 6 and backwardly compatible with UMTS, EDGE and GPRS i.e. the data card will work on slower 2G networks as well. The data supports network frequency bands of 850/900/1800/1900/2100 MHz.

The new 353G is powered with Qualcomm MSM6290 chipset, and supports setup mode of plug and auto installation with zero CD installation. 353G also includes pre-loaded Google’s fast Chrome browser to offer best browsing experience to its users. It supports USB 2.0 high speed mode and AT Interface of 3GPP TS 27.005/3GPP TS27.007.

Apart from the data functionality with auto APN management 353G offers complete support of SMS, Contacts/Phonebook, Voice calls and USSD; simultaneous data and sms will work on it.

It also has a microSD slot to be double as maximum 16GB USB drive. This 3G data card supports all versions of Windows while Mac OS support limited to Intet CPU only.Currently it is available at Rs 2000 as retail price.

Micromax diversifies its operations to South East Asia, Middle East and Latin America.  The new 3G dongle is factory unlocked and supports more frequencies to provide seamless roaming in most of the countries.

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

ennu FB kittunilla eniku,enthanu problem ennu ariyamoo???

----------


## The Extremist

> ennu FB kittunilla eniku,enthanu problem ennu ariyamoo???


try any vpn services  or clear cache and cookies

----------


## SyroMalabarNasrani

പുതിയ ചിപ്പ് എത്തുന്നു; വനവും വഴിവിളക്കും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റില്* ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കാം 
Posted on: 13 Mar 2012

-സ്വന്തം ലേഖകന്* 



ബ്രിട്ടീഷ് ടെക്*നോളജി കമ്പനി ആം ഹോള്*ഡിങ്*സ് രൂപകല്*പ്പന ചെയ്ത ഊര്*ജക്ഷമതയേറിയ ഫ്ലൈക്യാച്ചര്* ചിപ്പ്, ട്രാഫിക് വിളക്കുകളെയും ഫ്രിഡ്ജുകളെയും എന്തിന് വനങ്ങളെപ്പോലും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കാന്* സഹായിക്കും. ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് സര്*വവ്യാപിയാകാന്* ഇത് വഴിയൊരുക്കുമെന്ന് സാരം.





തൂണിലും തുരുമ്പിലും ദൈവമിരിക്കുന്നു എന്ന് പറയാറുണ്ടല്ലോ.....ഹൈടെക് യുഗത്തില്* ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിന്റെ കാര്യവും ഇങ്ങനെ പറയേണ്ടിവരും. അതിന് വഴിയൊരുക്കുന്നതാണ് ബ്രിട്ടീഷ് ടെക് കമ്പനിയായ ആം ഹോള്*ഡിങ്*സ് രൂപകല്*പ്പന ചെയ്ത പുതിയ ഫ്ലൈക്യാച്ചര്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടര്* ചിപ്പ്. 

കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്*ക്കൊപ്പം മറ്റ് 'വസ്തുക്കളെയും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കാന്*' 'ലോകത്തെ ഏറ്റവും ഊര്*ജക്ഷമതയേറിയ ഈ കമ്പ്യൂട്ടര്* ചിപ്പ്' അവസരമൊരുക്കുമെന്ന് ആം കമ്പനി അവകാശപ്പെടുന്നു. ട്രാഫിക് വിളക്കുകളെയും പാര്*ക്കിങ് മീറ്ററുകളെയും ആവശ്യമെങ്കില്* വനങ്ങളെ പോലും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കാന്* ഈ ചിപ്പിന്റെ സഹായത്തോടെ സാധിക്കും. 

മൊബൈല്* ഉപകരണങ്ങള്*ക്കായി (സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണ്*, ടാബ്*ലറ്റ് കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകള്*) ചിപ്പ് രൂപകല്*പ്പന ചെയ്യുന്നതില്* പെരുമനേടിയ കമ്പനിയാണ് ആം ഹോള്*ഡിങ്*സ്. മൊബൈല്* വിപണിയില്* ഏതാണ്ട് പൂര്*ണ ആധിപത്യമുള്ള ആ കമ്പനി, മൊബൈല്* ഉപകരണങ്ങള്*ക്ക് പുറത്തേക്കും അതിന്റെ സാന്നിധ്യം വ്യാപിപ്പിക്കുന്നു എന്നാണ് പുതിയ നീക്കം സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്.

ഈ പതിറ്റാണ്ട് അവസാനിക്കുമ്പോഴേക്കും നിത്യജീവിതവുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ട 50 ബില്യണ്* വസ്തുക്കളും ഉപകരണങ്ങളും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ബന്ധം സ്ഥാപിച്ചിരിക്കുമെന്ന് കമ്പനി പറയുന്നു. 

പാര്*ക്കിങ് മീറ്ററുകളെ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിച്ച് ഒരു പരീക്ഷണം സാന്* ഫ്രാന്*സിസ്*കോയില്* നടന്നു. പാര്*ക്കിങിന് ഒഴിവുള്ള സ്ഥാനങ്ങള്* ഏതെന്ന് സ്മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണുകള്* വഴി അറിയാനും മുന്*കൂട്ടി അവ ബുക്ക് ചെയ്യാനും ആളുകള്*ക്കായി. പണവും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിലൂടെ അടയ്ക്കാമെന്നതിനാല്* ചില്ലറയ്ക്കായി ബുദ്ധിമുട്ടേണ്ടിയും വന്നില്ല.

ഒരു ചതുരശ്ര മില്ലിമീറ്ററില്* താഴെ മാത്രം വലിപ്പമുള്ള ഫ്ലൈക്യാച്ചര്* ചിപ്പ്, ഏത് തരം ഉപകരണത്തിലും സെന്*സറുകളിലും ഘടിപ്പിക്കാനാകും. വീടുകളിലും ഓഫീസുകളിലും വിളക്കുകള്* തെളിക്കാനും ശീതീകരണസംവിധാനം നിയന്ത്രിക്കാനും അലാറാമുകള്* പ്രവര്*ത്തിപ്പിക്കാനും ഇത്തരം ചിപ്പുകളുപയോഗിക്കുന്ന വയര്*ലെസ്സ് സെന്*സറുകള്* സഹായിക്കും. 

സ്*തെതസ്*കോപ്പുകള്*, രക്തസമ്മര്*ദ്ദമാപിനികള്*, ഗ്ലൂക്കോസ് മോണിറ്ററുകള്* തുടങ്ങിയ മെഡിക്കല്* ഉപകരണങ്ങളില്* ഇത്തരം സെന്*സറുകള്* സ്ഥാനം പിടിക്കുമ്പോള്*, ആ വിവരങ്ങളൊക്കെ സര്*ജറിയുടെ സമയത്ത് ട്രാന്*സ്മിറ്റ് ചെയ്യാനാകും. 

ഫ്ലൈക്യാച്ചറിന്റെ ഔദ്യോഗികനാമം *Cortex-M0+* എന്നാണ്. വൈദ്യുതിബന്ധം നല്*കാന്* നിവൃത്തിയില്ലാത്ത ഉപകരണങ്ങള്*ക്കായാണ് ഇത് രൂപകല്*പ്പന ചെയ്തിട്ടുള്ളത്. 

ഈ ചിപ്പുകളുള്ള സെന്*സറുകള്* ആമസോണ്* വനത്തിലെ മരങ്ങളില്* ഘടിപ്പിച്ചാല്*, അവിടെ ലഭിക്കുന്ന മഴയും അവിടുത്തെ മഞ്ഞുമൊക്കെ കൃത്യമായി മനസിലാക്കാന്* സാധിക്കും. ജലവിതരണ പൈപ്പുകളുമായി ഇവയെ ഘടിപ്പിച്ച് നിരീക്ഷിച്ചാല്* ജലം പാഴാക്കുന്നത് കുറയ്ക്കാം. 

ദൈനംദിന ജീവിതത്തിലെ സാധാരണ വസ്തുക്കളുമായി ബന്ധമുണ്ടാക്കുക വഴി ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിനെ പുതിയ ചക്രവാളങ്ങളിലേക്ക് എത്തിക്കുകയാണ് തങ്ങളെന്ന് ആം ഡയറക്ടര്* ഗാരി അറ്റ്കിന്*സന്* അറിയിച്ചു. മുറികളെയും യന്ത്രങ്ങളെയും ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കുക വഴി, ആഗോളതലത്തില്* ഊര്*ജോപയോഗം കാര്യമായി കുറയ്ക്കാനാകും-അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞു. 

പുതുതലമുറയില്* പെട്ട 32 ബിറ്റ് മൈക്രോപ്രൊസസറുകളിലൊന്നാണിതെന്ന് അറ്റ്കിന്*സന്* അറിയിച്ചു. നിലവില്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന എട്ട് അല്ലെങ്കില്* 16 ബിറ്റ് പ്രൊസസറുകളെ അപേക്ഷിച്ച് മൂന്നിലൊന്ന് ഊര്*ജമേ പുതിയ ചിപ്പ് പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കാന്* ആവശ്യമുള്ളൂ. ബാറ്ററി മാറ്റാതെ വര്*ഷങ്ങളോളം പ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കാന്* പുതിയ ചിപ്പിനാകും. 

ജപ്പാനിലെ റിനിസാസ് ഇലക്ട്രോണിക്*സ് കോര്*പ്പറേഷനും അമേരിക്കയിലെ മൈക്രോചിപ്പ് ടെക്*നോളജി കമ്പനിയുമാണ് ഫ്ലൈക്യാച്ചര്* ചിപ്പ് നിര്*മിക്കുക. 

നിലവില്* ലോകത്താകെ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധമുള്ള 12.5 ബില്യണ്* ഉപകരണങ്ങള്* ഉണ്ടെന്നാണ് കണക്ക്. ഫോണുകളും കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറുകളുമാണ് അതില്* ബഹുഭൂരിപക്ഷവും. ഐടി സ്ഥാപനമായ സിസ്*കോയുടെ കണക്കു പ്രകാരം, 2025 ല്* ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റുമായി ബന്ധിപ്പിക്കപ്പെട്ട ഒരു ട്രില്യണ്* (ഒരു ലക്ഷംകോടി) ഉപകരണങ്ങള്* ലോകത്തുണ്ടാകും.

----------


## Lazy King

> ennu FB kittunilla eniku,enthanu problem ennu ariyamoo???


FB yude Indian server il load koodi. US ip il connect cheytha (VPN) work aakum

ippo FB veendum pazhapole aayi

----------


## sprint

BSNL Extends 3G Data Plans at Discounted Price Offer For 1 Month

India’s National Telecom Backbone and Pan India 3G mobile service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the extension of its promotional offer of 3G Data Plans at discounted rates for 1 months.

Now BSNL 3G subscriber (Prepaid and Postpaid) using 5000 MB, 10,000 MB and 15000 MB plans can enjoy discounted price up to 40% for another period of 30 days i.e.up to 30 April 2012. Earlier the 3G Data benefit offer was valid till 31st March 2012.

on 6th September last year, BSNL has revised its 3G Data offerings and announced the new increased price of certain Prepaid STVs and Postpaid Fixed Monthly Charge (FMC).

After the launch of ’3G Duble Dhamaka’ offers by some of leading private 3G operators, BSNL also starts to offer some plans with discounted price valid up to 31st March, 2012. Now theses plans (lised below) at discounted price will be available up to 30th April,2012.

Prepaid 3G Data Plans /STVs
MRP of  3G Data STVs	Discounted Price of 3G Data STVs. (Valid till 30 April 2012	Free Data Usage(Home and Roam)	Validity
Rs.1250	Rs.750	5000 MB	30 Days
Rs.1800	Rs.1260	10000 MB	30 Days
Rs.2250	Rs.1575	15000 MB	30 Days
Note: Price may vary from Circle to Circle by Rs.3 (+/-) considering local market conditions etc. Beyond Free usage data charges will be Rs.0.04 /10KB
Postpaid 3G Data Plans
FMCs 3G Data Plan	Discounted Price of 3G Data FMC (Valid till 30 April 2012	Free Data Usage(Home and Roam)	Data Charges Beyond Free Usage
Rs.1133	Rs.680	5000 MB	4p/10 KB
Rs.1633	Rs.1143	10000 MB	4p/10 KB
Rs.2039	Rs.1427	15000 MB	4p/10 KB

----------


## sprint

Reliance Mobile Renovates its 2G GPRS Pack Across India

Reliance Communications, Indias fully integrated telecommunications service provider, today revised its GPRS packs across all circles and the revised packs will now offer lesser data at same cost.

The Rs. 99 plan which was offering upto 6GB of data which was a promotional offer as we shared earlier on oct 7th 2011 will now offer 2GB all over India which is going to badly hit Reliance subscribers.

Where as in Orrisa Reliance was offering unlimited data at Rs. 99 which is now cut down to 5GB.Previously if a customer opted E-Recharge were getting 6GB of data where as if a customer opted paper coupon Reliance was offering 2.5GB.

----------


## sprint

MTS comes up with official details of the pocket router, now available in all circles where 



MTS operates. MTS also announced prepaid and postpaid high speed data tariff plans for MiFi or MBlaze Mobile Wi-Fi Router.

As we told the MTS MiFi Pocket router is actually ZTE AC30 without GSM support. ZTE AC30 is powered by  Qualcomm chipset MSM7625, the maximum speed it can offer is upto 3.1Mbps downlink and upto 1.8Mbps  uplink.

The router is RUIM based, and supported with WiFi Standard 802.11b/g. The pocket router can offer internet connectivity  upto 5 devices. The network connection provided by the router is very secure as it supports RX Diversity and Wi-Fi Security: WEP/WPA/WPA2.

The device comes with USB 2.0 high speed connectivity when connected to a PC or laptop. Supported  Operating systems are Windows 7, Windows Vista(32bit or 64bit), Windows XP (SP3 or later), Mac OS(10.4 or later). There is not microSD card slot. There are 4 LED indicators – Battery; signal strength; WiFi indication; network indication.

The pocket router comes in a very handy dimension of 98.5mm × 54mm × 13.9mm and weight is just 80gm.  The pocket router comes with a inside battery to offer wireless internet on the go. The battery capacity is 1500 mAh and power adapter ( 5V/700mA). Working time: About 4 hours and Standby time: About 100 hours.


MTS MiFi postpaid offerings starts with just Rs 350, and you can enjoy internet as ‘Pay as you go’ at as low as 15paisa per MB for a month. With monthly rental of Rs 1950 you can enjoy 24 GB for a month.

MTS does not offer postpaid plans in Bihar and Haryana.

Prepaid plans are also attractive; FRC 1150 is to allow you 6 GB data usage, base validity of lifetime. There are 3 recharge vouchers, though you can top up and access internet at Rs 2 per MB.

Details of the MTS Mi-Fi Prepaid and Postpaid Plans:

Postpaid Plans		Prepaid Plans	
Montly Rental	Plan Details	Recharge voucher	Plan Details
Rs 350	Pay as you go at 15p/MB	FRC 1150	6GB usage for 30 days, extra usage Re1/MB
Base tariff Rs 2/MB*
Validity lifetime
Rs 950	6GB/month
Extra usage 40p/MB	Rs 1150	6 GB for 30days
Rs 1150	12GB/month
Extra usage 40p/MB	Rs 1350	12 GB for 30days
Rs 1950	24GB/month
Extra usage 40p/MB	Rs 2250	24 GB for 30days
* ST as applicable
* Postpaid plans not available in Bihar and Haryana		* You can topup and use at Rs 2/MB without any MiFi recharges.	-
For any assistance please visit nearest MTS Store or contact on 955 toll free from any MTS

----------


## sprint

Exclusive : Now Check BSNL CDMA – EVDO Data Usage via SMS

India’s National Telecom backbone Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) and is now working in full swing to make its CDMA / EVDO data operation customer friendly.

BSNL today introduces SMS based CDMA / EVDO Data usage checking facility for its postpaid customers in South Zone – Chennai, Tamil Nadu, Kerala, Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh and Orissa Circle.

Now BSNL CDMA (Mobile/ FWP) and EVDO Data card’s postpaid customers can get the data usage by sending SMS either from Data Card, from BSNL Mobile or any other networks mobile phone. If customers data card UI not supports SMS or Balance Checking facility then they can check it from their BSNL mobile or any other operator mobile numbers by sending SMS, as detailed below.

How to Check BSNL CDMA / EVDO Data Usage Balance Via SMS  – Procedure
Instrument from where SMS is to be given.	SMS keyword and SMS to be sent to
From BSNL Mobile Phone	AMT space MDN number  to 53733 (MDN number is Either FWT or RUIM MDN)
From Any other Mobile Phone	AMT space MDN number  to 9442253733 (MDN number is Either FWT or RUIM MDN)
Examples

For CDMA FWT Post paid DATA Customers	Type AMT space 422293789—–> to SMS to either 53733 or 9442253733
For RUIM Post paid DATA /EVDO Customers	Type AMT space 9183000199—->to SMS to either 53733 or 9442253733
Note :
The current month Data usage only can be obtained From BSNL Mobile SMS will be toll free while from other operators mobile it will be chargeable as normal SMS cost.
The usage details are not updated on real time basis. That is, the displaying usage value will be usage of the Data customer up-to the previous day.
For RUIM customers it is necessary to input only MDN not MIN.
The Data usage of the Pre paid customers cannot make use of this service.

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

4g available an o........

----------


## sprint

Blue Android Enters India As Rcom Partners Google – Offers 1 GB Free 3G Data Usage on Android Smartphones



This Offer is not applicable on non-Android devices and its valid only in Reliance 3G circles for 30 days. One can apply for this offer only during the period of 15th April, 2012 to 15th June, 2012. Offer is valid on both Prepaid & Postpaid connections.

Blue Bot_Disco_25 seconds - YouTube

Once requested for activation the Offer will be activated within 72 hours of customer making a voice call using the device. Offer applicable only once on each device. Post consumption of 1GB free data, customer needs to activate a 3G data plan or will be charged at 10p / 10 kb (pay as you go plan).

----------


## sprint

> 4g available an o........


yes airtel started...

----------


## jeseus

ennu airtel 3g allaaa tricksum block aakki...  :Sad:  njan u tube kanan airtel 3g aanu use cheyyunnathu.... ennu athinu thirumanamayii

----------


## Sameer

IDEA 3g use cheyyunna aarelum undo?

----------


## MeoW

> IDEA 3g use cheyyunna aarelum undo?


Njan undennu evidokke vannu parayanam... Njan IDEA 3g aanu use cheyyunnathu :Cheetha:

----------


## Sameer

> Njan undennu evidokke vannu parayanam... Njan IDEA 3g aanu use cheyyunnathu


prepaid plans enthokke aanu?
also ente kayyil ulla net setter work aakathathu kerela sim aayathu kondaakum alle... enikku 1mbps speed ulla connection urgent aayi avashyam undu

----------


## MeoW

Special Tariff Voucher (STV)  
MRP (In Rs.)	Benefit	Validity (days)	Overage
110	2 GB	30	2p/10 KB
499	5 GB	30	2p/10 KB
947	Unlimited. Fup 6 GB. Post it unlimited browsing at 128 Kbps	30	Nil
1100	3 GB	90	2p/10 KB
Top 
Recharges Vouchers 
MRP (In Rs.)	Bundled Usage	Additional benefit*	Charges after Free Usage
104	100 MB	100 MB	5p/10 KB
108	100 MB	100 MB	5p/10 KB
197	250 MB	250 MB	5p/10 KB
349	512 MB	512 MB	2p/10 KB
449	600 MB	600 MB	2p/10 KB
598	1 GB	1 GB	2p/10 KB
749	2GB	2 GB	2p/10 KB
845	3 GB	3 GB	2p/10 KB
948	Unlimited. FUP 6 GB. Post 6GB Usage browse Unlimited with 128 Kbps speed	Nil	Nil
1245	5 GB	5 GB	2p/10 KB

----------


## MeoW

> prepaid plans enthokke aanu?
> also ente kayyil ulla net setter work aakathathu kerela sim aayathu kondaakum alle... enikku 1mbps speed ulla connection urgent aayi avashyam undu


Idea Cellular Enterprise 3G Applications

----------


## abcdmachan

> Idea Cellular Enterprise 3G Applications


*Reliance Net Connect Plus ithilum laabham alle??
Data Usage	Validity (days)	Recharge vouchers (Rs.)
5 GB Unltd	30	800
10 GB Unltd	30	1002
15 GB Unltd	30	1300
But Speed is upto 3.1 Mbps

Tata Photon Plus is also offering almost the same....

Subinte Idea Average speed ethra kittum??? Naatil ninnum vangiyathaano??? 21 vare parayunnathu kandittundu...
Roming problem enthelum???*

----------


## MeoW

> *Reliance Net Connect Plus ithilum laabham alle??
> Data Usage	Validity (days)	Recharge vouchers (Rs.)
> 5 GB Unltd	30	800
> 10 GB Unltd	30	1002
> 15 GB Unltd	30	1300
> But Speed is upto 3.1 Mbps
> 
> Tata Photon Plus is also offering almost the same....
> 
> ...


entethu 7.2 mbps aanu.. gujarat il ninnum vaangiyatha.. njan naatil vaanapozhum , mumbai il poyapazhum same speed il thanne use cheythu...Roaming probz onnum illa .. no xtra charge..

----------


## abcdmachan

> entethu 7.2 mbps aanu.. gujarat il ninnum vaangiyatha.. njan naatil vaanapozhum , mumbai il poyapazhum same speed il thanne use cheythu...Roaming probz onnum illa .. no xtra charge..


*Avar offer cheyyunnathu aano 7.2 atho kittunnathaano 7.2????
Postpaid or prepaid???
Ethra rupeeesinte pack aanu cheythekkunnathu???*

----------


## MeoW

> *Avar offer cheyyunnathu aano 7.2 atho kittunnathaano 7.2????
> Postpaid or prepaid???
> Ethra rupeeesinte pack aanu cheythekkunnathu???*


avar parayunnathu 7.2

----------


## Sameer

> avar parayunnathu 7.2


min speed 3.2 kittum enna parayunne... njan oru outlet l poyi thirakki....
photon plus num ithra charge illa pakshe....  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Leader

> min speed 3.2 kittum enna parayunne... njan oru outlet l poyi thirakki....
> photon plus num ithra charge illa pakshe....


photon plus is not 3g, it is cdma. I bought it and later dumped it. Wasted the money for the device.

Then bought Docomo 3g estick. speed is good but not relaible. it disconnects some times. Customer care is worse.

Why don't you try wired broadband, which is cheaper and reliable.

if 3g, better buy device on your own and buy sim from provider like Idea, BSNL.

----------


## KHILADI

bsnl wimax engane?

----------


## sprint

> bsnl wimax engane?


start cheythapol nalla publicity oke undayerunu now no new offers or updates taking place...........

----------


## sprint

> photon plus is not 3g, it is cdma. I bought it and later dumped it. Wasted the money for the device.
> 
> Then bought Docomo 3g estick. speed is good but not relaible. it disconnects some times. Customer care is worse.
> 
> Why don't you try wired broadband, which is cheaper and reliable.
> 
> if 3g, better buy device on your own and buy sim from provider like Idea, BSNL.


yaa athu thaneyanu best huawei yude oru device medikuka oru bsnl sim medikuka.....avarude device aayaum huawei thaneyayirikum athu kondu problem onum illa

----------


## Leader

> yaa athu thaneyanu best huawei yude oru device medikuka oru bsnl sim medikuka.....avarude device aayaum huawei thaneyayirikum athu kondu problem onum illa


micromax has a device for 2000... 

How can I unlock Docomo 3g device it is huawei. Their service is pathetic.

----------


## kannappanunni

> bsnl wimax engane?


njan ee week house shifting anu, athinte bagamayi new broadband connection edukkan chennappol avar wimax connection offer cheythu, mikkavarum ee week new connection kittum.

review udane idam.  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## kannappanunni

shifted to new home, bsnl wimax range illa. idea 3g pareekshanartham eduthu. range half only, speed valiya kuzhappamilla ithuvare.

----------


## The Extremist

> micromax has a device for 2000... 
> 
> How can I unlock Docomo 3g device it is huawei. Their service is pathetic.


netil thappiyaal firmware kittumallo??? modem unlock code adichu unlock cheythittu puthiya firmware use cheythaal pore??? 


njan cheythittilla,oru modem kittiyaal unlock cheyyanulla setup okke ready aaki vachittundu  :Secret:

----------


## kannappanunni

idea 3g unlimited 945 nte pack kollamo ?.

----------


## LOLan

Bsnl 3g data card rate enganeya..?

Lowest recharge ethraya.?

----------


## kannappanunni

> Bsnl 3g data card rate enganeya..?
> 
> Lowest recharge ethraya.?


bsnl 3g athra economy alla rates.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Leader

> netil thappiyaal firmware kittumallo??? modem unlock code adichu unlock cheythittu puthiya firmware use cheythaal pore??? 
> 
> 
> njan cheythittilla,oru modem kittiyaal unlock cheyyanulla setup okke ready aaki vachittundu


ithinte steps and deatils onne detail ayi paranju tharoo extremiste.......

----------


## LOLan

> bsnl 3g athra economy alla rates.


3g data card vangi 2g recharge cheythal 3g speed kittumÖ

----------


## MeoW

> idea 3g unlimited 945 nte pack kollamo ?.


1st 6gb ullu 3g speed.. pinne 256 kbps aanu max

----------


## Midhunam

> shifted to new home, bsnl wimax range illa. idea 3g pareekshanartham eduthu. range half only, speed valiya kuzhappamilla ithuvare.


3G kku MB orupadu aavunundu... brwsngl polum...

im using Idea 3G net setter

----------


## Midhunam

> 1st 6gb ullu 3g speed.. pinne 256 kbps aanu max


6gb vare speed expct chytha mathee... ee upto ennoke pryunnathu kalipeeru aanu... 256kbps vallpozhum onnu minnimaryum...202,214...okke varum mikkapozhum max.

----------


## John Raj

> shifted to new home, bsnl wimax range illa. idea 3g pareekshanartham eduthu. range half only, speed valiya kuzhappamilla ithuvare.


eee wimax entha sambhavam? land phone veno?

----------


## Midhunam

pinne range prblm vannalum 3g, 2g aakum... pinne onnum paryandaa... nammal oru 10,12 yrs pirakilekku povum....

----------


## John Raj

bsnl 2g thanne adippan speed aaanu... 50-60kbps dload speed edakk kittarund... :Clap:

----------


## Midhunam

idea aythukondu rangnte karythil oruvidham pidichu nikkunnuu....
train yathryil kittum(80%)... rly route okke full covrge aanenu thonunu...

----------


## AslaN

Docoma annu 2g yil speed kududal


> bsnl 2g thanne adippan speed aaanu... 50-60kbps dload speed edakk kittarund...

----------


## kannappanunni

> eee wimax entha sambhavam? land phone veno?


wirless anu, land connection venda. signal from tower. max signal kittanam. adyam avar signal check cheyyum, ennitte application polum edukku.  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## kannappanunni

> pinne range prblm vannalum 3g, 2g aakum... pinne onnum paryandaa... nammal oru 10,12 yrs pirakilekku povum....


njan mobilil anu use cheyyunne. mobile network selection manual mode l ittu. idea 3g anu set cheythekkkune. eniku valiya speedithuvare kittiyittilla. but ippolathe speed thanne mathi.  :Jokker:  :Jokker:  :Jokker:

----------


## kannappanunni

> bsnl 2g thanne adippan speed aaanu... 50-60kbps dload speed edakk kittarund...


its depends. area wise change akum. orupadu sharing undel speed kanakka. enikku rannyiyil vachu bsnl 2g kinnnan speed kittiyirunnu, but now speed kanakka.

docomo valya kuzhappamillatha speed tharum. pinne range, alkkarude usage ithokke vachu speed mari mariyum.  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## kannappanunni

> idea aythukondu rangnte karythil oruvidham pidichu nikkunnuu....
> train yathryil kittum(80%)... rly route okke full covrge aanenu thonunu...


remote areayil bsnl anu puli. njan poya gavi, ilaveezha poonchira okke bsnl range undayirunnu.

idea better range undu.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Midhunam

> wirless anu, land connection venda. signal from tower. max signal kittanam. adyam avar signal check cheyyum, ennitte application polum edukku.


athinte package details enthnglm ariyaammoo....???

----------


## Midhunam

> Docoma annu 2g yil speed kududal


docomo.....?? :Closedeyes: 

tata photon aano udheshchthu....??

athnu speed undu, cdma n/w via aanu signlg

----------


## Midhunam

> njan mobilil anu use cheyyunne. mobile network selection manual mode l ittu. idea 3g anu set cheythekkkune. eniku valiya speedithuvare kittiyittilla. but ippolathe speed thanne mathi.


k, appo ee brwsng, from mobile aano....??

----------


## kannappanunni

> athinte package details enthnglm ariyaammoo....???


limited and unlimited

unlimited 850 matto anu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> k, appo ee brwsng, from mobile aano....??


no through pc. phone using as modem.

now posting with docomo 2g. ivide innu discuss nadannappol onnude try cheyyunnu. ente kayyil ella service providersintem sim undu.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Midhunam

> no through pc. phone using as modem.
> 
> now posting with docomo 2g. ivide innu discuss nadannappol onnude try cheyyunnu. ente kayyil ella service providersintem sim undu.



*kannappan rockzzzzzzzzzz*  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Midhunam

> limited and unlimited
> 
> unlimited 850 matto anu.


unltd only good... ithri chrge koodiyaalum....

----------


## kannappanunni

> *kannappan rockzzzzzzzzzz*


Aircel, Uninor, Videocon okke undayirunnu. athellam invalid ayi ippol.

BSNL, Idea, Docomo, Airtel, Vodafone ivarde valid sims undu at present.

----------


## Midhunam

> Aircel, Uninor, Videocon okke undayirunnu. athellam invalid ayi ippol.
> 
> BSNL, Idea, *Docomo, Airtel*, Vodafone ivarde valid sims undu at present.


 
ithu kzchry inside areas il clr signl aanoo...?? 
townil ok...

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithu kzchry inside areas il clr signl aanoo...?? 
> townil ok...


check

----------


## LOLan

> its depends. area wise change akum. orupadu sharing undel speed kanakka. enikku rannyiyil vachu bsnl 2g kinnnan speed kittiyirunnu, but now speed kanakka.
> 
> *docomo valya kuzhappamillatha speed tharum. pinne range, alkkarude usage ithokke vachu speed mari mariyum.*


yes...ente nadaya thalipparambil moshamillatha speed und...

Bt kannur,clct,ekm oke speed theere kurava...aalkarude usage ayirikum karanam

----------


## LOLan

> no through pc. phone using as modem.
> 
> now posting with docomo 2g. ivide innu discuss nadannappol onnude try cheyyunnu. ente kayyil ella service providersintem sim undu.


etha phone.?

Njan nokia 2730,doc 2g use cheyth pc inn kerarund...speed nanne kuravale..?

----------


## kannappanunni

> etha phone.?
> 
> Njan nokia 2730,doc 2g use cheyth pc inn kerarund...speed nanne kuravale..?


sony cedar. nalla speed undu (for 3g)

----------


## kannappanunni

Njan innale Micromax MMX 353G Data Card online ayi shop cheythu - letsbuy.com vazhi. 1740 rs anu vila (less at onlline shops). hope it will reach monday or tuesday.

----------


## LOLan

> sony cedar. nalla speed undu (for 3g)


3g rates enganeya....?

Youtube vids oke kanan pattumo frm Pc..?

----------


## kannappanunni

> Njan innale Micromax MMX 353G Data Card online ayi shop cheythu - letsbuy.com vazhi. 1740 rs anu vila (less at onlline shops). hope it will reach monday or tuesday.


njan ee order cancell cheythu. asianet broadband edukkan interest undu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> 3g rates enganeya....?
> 
> Youtube vids oke kanan pattumo frm Pc..?


947 - 30 days

upto 6gb high speed and then 2g speed.

----------


## John Raj

> its depends. area wise change akum. orupadu sharing undel speed kanakka. enikku rannyiyil vachu bsnl 2g kinnnan speed kittiyirunnu, but now speed kanakka.
> 
> docomo valya kuzhappamillatha speed tharum. pinne range, alkkarude usage ithokke vachu speed mari mariyum.


enik bsnl 3g phone il 2g plans vach nalla speed kittanund.... but usage pettannu theerunnu... :Mad: 

btw wimax plans gunam undo? ivide bsnl 3g full range aanu nearby town

----------


## kannappanunni

> enik bsnl 3g phone il 2g plans vach nalla speed kittanund.... but usage pettannu theerunnu...
> 
> btw wimax plans gunam undo? ivide bsnl 3g full range aanu nearby town


wimax unlimted plans undu. land connectionekkal speed ittum enna avar parayunne.

----------


## Spunky

> limited and unlimited
> 
> unlimited 850 matto anu.



around 800 varullu unlimited... 750+ tax of modem..speed almost constant  :3rd:

----------


## Spunky

> wimax unlimted plans undu. land connectionekkal speed ittum enna avar parayunne.



Land connectionekal speed undu :)

----------


## sprint

Airtel Introduces New Tariffs for 3G customers



Airtel has also introduced Smartbytes additional data usage packs for its postpaid Airtel mobile customers on 3G – thus becoming the first in the market to offer customers with the choice of subscribing to incremental 3G data usage packs.

With Airtel 3G Smartbytes, postpaid mobile customers will now be able to continue enjoying uninterrupted access to high speed browsing on their mobile devices even after exhausting their monthly data limits.

The Airtel Smartbytes additional data usage packs are available in a range of predetermined price options that allow Airtel 3G customers to choose a plan that suits their needs, while avoiding any bill shocks with all new price plans and the launch of ‘Smartbytes’ for 3G, Airtel continues to focus on offering customers a gamut of options (across 2G, 3G, DSL and now 4G) towards accelerating and driving the adoption of data services in India.

----------


## sprint

Exclusive : MTNL Launches 5 New 3G Data Plans in Delhi, 1 GB For Rs. 41


MTNL will introduces new Daily 1 GB 3G Data Plan for Rs.41, Weekly 1 GB 3G Data Plan for Rs.76, and Fortnightly 1 GB 3G Data Plan just for Rs.125. Apart from these 1 GB plans, MTNL also introduces new Half Yearly 3G Data plan for Rs.4500, offers 200 GB 3G Data Usage valid for 180 Days and Yearly 3G Data Plan for Rs.5000 offers 100 GB 3G Data Usage valid for 365 days from the date of recharge or activation.

All new plans can be use while Home network as well as National Roaming on BSNL across India. The new plans will be available from 15th May, 2012 via On-line Recharge or E-topup at MTNL Sanchar Haat and retailers.


MTNL Delhi 3G Data Plan (Effective from 15th May 2012) 	Benefits	Validity
Daily 3G Data Plan Rs.41	1 GB	1 Day
Weekly 3G Data Plan Rs.76	1 GB	7 Days
Fortnightly 3G Data Rs.125	1 GB	15 Days
Half Yearly 3G Data Rs.4500	200 GB	180 Days
Yearly 3G Data Rs.5000	100 GB	365 Days

----------


## sprint

MTNL :Homygod:  :Homygod:  BSNL :Swear:  :Swear:  bsnlnu pakaram mtnl aayerunenkil..... :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Airtel Introduces New Tariffs for 3G customers


airtel 3g udayip anu. no high speed. idea 3g share cheyyukayanu. njan airtel 3g try cheythu nokki. horrible.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> airtel 3g udayip anu. no high speed. idea 3g share cheyyukayanu. njan airtel 3g try cheythu nokki. horrible.


 Yes. They Are Sharing.
Idea 3G speed upto 150 kbps
Airtel 3G  Upto 70 kbps Only.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Still Docomo is Delivering Highest Speed.!
Upto 260 KBPS..!!

----------


## Midhunam

> Yes. They Are Sharing.
> Idea *3G speed* upto *150 kbps*
> Airtel 3G  Upto 70 kbps Only.


*Idea 3G Speed is upto 7.2 Mbps....

I'm using that . . . .*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> *Idea 3G Speed is upto 7.2 Mbps....
> 
> I'm using that . . . .*


  Njan GPRS'inte Karyama Paranjath.!

----------


## Midhunam

> Njan GPRS'inte Karyama Paranjath.!


ohh.. ok... :Flowers:

----------


## LaL Addictz

pls help....

tatadocomo 2g internet settings 
Dial No & APN ?????

----------


## sprint

> pls help....
> 
> tatadocomo 2g internet settings 
> Dial No & APN ?????


99

apn  TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET

itu pc connection setup aanu..

----------


## LaL Addictz

> 99
> 
> apn  TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET
> 
> itu pc connection setup aanu..


connected.  :thumleft: 

 :Thnku:

----------


## sprint

*Idea Cellular Slashes 3G Tariffs Up to 70% Introduces New 3G Plans*

Idea Cellular today announced upto 70% price reduction on its 3G services.

Idea prepaid and postpaid customers will now pay 3p/10 KB of data, a reduction of 70% from the earlier levels of 10p/10KB.

Idea has also launched its new pricing in sachet packs, regular packs and unlimited packs. The New tariff plan aims to make internet usage within the reach of rural, mid town customers at home and will help first time users to experience the benefits of 3G. Idea’s objective is to drive mobile internet usage for the mass market.

Till now Idea’s 3G services are present in 3207 towns with 2.7 Million active 3G users with average usage of 330 MB/month.

Idea’s new sachet pack of Rs 10/- will now offer 30 minutes of high speed internet surfing. Surfing the net on your 3G handsets is a now even more convenient than visiting a cyber café with this innovative price pack. Idea has also unveiled “HERO-25” a new sachet pack which will give 100 MB data with 3 days validity at just Rs 25/-. Consumers, especially youngsters, will find these very lucrative to try and experience 3G services.

Idea Cellular New 3G Prepaid Plans 2012

----------


## sprint

Vodafone Slashes 3G Tariffs Introduces Affordable 3G Data Plans

According to some retailers from Mumbai and Haryana, Vodafone is going to launch new plans of Rs.25/Rs.26 – 25 MB- 1 Day, Rs.44/ Rs.42 – 150MB Data – 7 Days, Rs. 102 – 300MB Data – 30 Days, Rs.200/ Rs.202- 500MB-30 Days, Rs.251/Rs. 253 – 1 GB Data – 30 Days, Rs.451/Rs. 452 – 2 GB Data – 30 Days and Rs. 1052/Rs.1501 – 10 GB Data – 30 Days.

The price of all new 3G data plans of Vodafone are for Haryana/Mumbai circle while in other circles MRP of avove new 3G Data Pack will be + – of Rs.5 difference so prior activating we request you to check with your local retailer .

Haryana	Mumbai	
MRP	MRP	Free 3G Data Usage	Validity
Rs.26	Rs.25	25 MB	1 Day
Rs.42	Rs.44	150 MB	7 Days
Rs.102	Rs.102	300 MB	30 Days
Rs.200	Rs.202	500 MB	30 Days
Rs.253	Rs.251	1 GB	30 Days
Rs.453	Rs.451	2 GB	30 Days
Rs.1052	Rs.1501	10 GB	30 Days
These plans are Officially not confirmed by Vodafone India but we believe these plans will be launched in other circles in few days.

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Introduces 3G Data Recharge through SMS Facility in Kerala*

Now BSNL 3G customers in Kerala circle, can recharge or activate any 3G Data Plan from Rs.10 to Rs.3000 including Short Validity/ Longer Validity plans and 3G Data Top-Up just by an SMS. To activate 3G Data plan voucher, customer has to send SMS DATA (Price of Voucher) to 53733 (toll free). For example to activate data voucher of denomination Rs.300, customer has to send SMS DATA300 to 53733.

With the SMS based 3G Data recharge, customer who has enough balance in their prepaid account can recharge with desired 3G Data Plans without going retailer or BSNL outlets to get data recharged.

BSNL 3G Data Plans/ Recharge Vouchers For Prepaid Customers Available over SMS Based Activation Service in Kerala circle :

----------


## sprint

*COMPARISM OF ALL 3G OPERATOR PACKS*


*AIRTEL*





*IDEA*





*VODAFONE*

Haryana	Mumbai	
MRP	MRP	Free 3G Data Usage	Validity
Rs.26	Rs.25	25 MB	1 Day
Rs.42	Rs.44	150 MB	7 Days
Rs.102	Rs.102	300 MB	30 Days
Rs.200	Rs.202	500 MB	30 Days
Rs.253	Rs.251	1 GB	30 Days
Rs.453	Rs.451	2 GB	30 Days
Rs.1052	Rs.1501	10 GB	30 Days

These plans are Officially not confirmed by Vodafone India but we believe these plans will be launched in other circles in few days

*BSNL*

----------


## sprint

compairing all idea is best with good coverage even more than bsnl.... and with 10 rs 30 min for one day & 45 rs 120 min for 3 days  is very good compaired to others........

----------


## sprint

idea :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## singam

ente vodafone number portablility vazhi ideayilottu mattiyal kollamendundu..idea 3g and network coverage kollamo/..usage in trivandrum and palakkad..3g plan okke nokumbo ideayanu nalalhtennu thonunnu..

vodafone to idea number portability enganeya cheyandadhu...

----------


## sprint

> ente vodafone number portablility vazhi ideayilottu mattiyal kollamendundu..idea 3g and network coverage kollamo/..usage in trivandrum and palakkad..3g plan okke nokumbo ideayanu nalalhtennu thonunnu..
> 
> vodafone to idea number portability enganeya cheyandadhu...


now in kerala coverage ideakaanu kooduthal compaired to any operator even more than bsnl 


common things


Procedure for Porting Mobile Number in India:
Send an SMS: PORT<space>Mobile Number (that is to be ported) to 1900
For ex. PORT 9812345678
Your existing operator will immediately provide you with a 8 digit alpha-numeric porting code that you need to submit to the operator you wish to opt to along with relevant documents. (The unique porting code will be valid only for 24 hours)
After consulting with your existing operator, new operator will move your number in a maximum of 4 days.

----------


## singam

> now in kerala coverage ideakaanu kooduthal compaired to any operator even more than bsnl 
> 
> 
> common things
> 
> 
> Procedure for Porting Mobile Number in India:
> Send an SMS: PORT<space>Mobile Number (that is to be ported) to 1900
> For ex. PORT 9812345678
> ...


Thanks macha..ee relevant documents enothekkaya..idea connection edukumbo athokke kittuvo

----------


## kannappanunni

> Thanks macha..ee relevant documents enothekkaya..idea connection edukumbo athokke kittuvo


voters id.  :Tongue Smilie:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Mr.Cool

Reliance Slashes 3G Tariffs, Launches 1 GB 3G Plan for Rs.98

----------


## kannappanunni

Ente 6gb High Speed usage limit in Idea3G kazhinju, after 6 gb usage pinne 2g speed anu avar offer cheyyunnathu for 30 days.

but idaykku speed chnage akum, 500 kbps vare akum athu. aa session theerunnavare. innale 2 thavana angane high speed kitti.

----------


## kannappanunni

hehe i got the 1.2 mbps speed now, its a very simple hack. interested people can pm me for that trick. public reveal cheythal avanmar athu block cheyyum.

----------


## sprint

idea yude  new 3g packs active aayo evede...how to activate it by mobile by msging...10rs and 45rs pack aanu udeshichathu....

----------


## Robinhood

Idea 3g net setter nu ethrayanu price ?....ethu net setter aanu best ?...

----------


## Midhunam

> Idea 3g net setter nu ethrayanu price ?....ethu net setter aanu best ?...


Rs.1550 Only...+ F R C

Idea thanne better....good coverage

others ellam sharing idea 3g Tower...

----------


## Robinhood

> Rs.1550 Only...+ F R C
> 
> Idea thanne better....good coverage
> 
> others ellam sharing idea 3g Tower...


Idea de mobile internet 3g plans thanneyano idea net setter num ?......is there available wifi net setter ?

----------


## The Extremist

> hehe i got the 1.2 mbps speed now, its a very simple hack. interested people can pm me for that trick. public reveal cheythal avanmar athu block cheyyum.


pm reply cheyyamo???   :Neutral:   :Neutral:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Idea de mobile internet 3g plans thanneyano idea net setter num ?......is there available wifi net setter ?


amost same anu

netsetter vangathe vere oru device vanguka, you can use it as for all.

----------


## kannappanunni

matte hack is simple. mobile pc suite vazhi connect cheyyuka, pinne ethelum matte (thundu) site open cheyyuka. ethelum oru video stream cheyyan nokkuka, then close it. speed koodum. allel mediafire.com eduthu oru file downoad cheyyuka. speed koodum. its working for me fine.

----------


## sprint

> Idea 3g net setter nu ethrayanu price ?....ethu net setter aanu best ?...


my opinion is to buy huawai modem seperate and buy the sim card you needed from operator...ella operatorsum huawei aanu use cheythu...in almost all countries  huawei modem is best one... :Clapping:

----------


## kannappanunni

> my opinion is to buy huawai modem seperate and buy the sim card you needed from operator...ella operatorsum huawei aanu use cheythu...in almost all countries  huawei modem is best one...


netsetter okke easy ayi unlock cheyyam, chumma onnu google cheyyu  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn:

----------


## sprint

> netsetter okke easy ayi unlock cheyyam, chumma onnu google cheyyu


netsetter  :Ho:  athinu ula cash onnum illa  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  nom gprs kondanu  :Vandivittu:  odikunathu

----------


## sprint

> netsetter okke easy ayi unlock cheyyam, chumma onnu google cheyyu


that i know....netsetter  :Ho:  athinu ula cash onnum illa  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:  nom gprs kondanu  :Vandivittu:  odikunathu...njan kalathu parana karyam nadakumo??? :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannappanunni

> that i know....netsetter  athinu ula cash onnum illa  nom gprs kondanu  odikunathu...njan kalathu parana karyam nadakumo???



macha ente mobile ippol 24*7 connected anu, session break akathe nokkunnu. phone edukkathe vilikkan pattilla. njan chodichu nokkam.

----------


## John Raj

AIRCEL 3G Plans Kollallo.... :Engane:

----------


## Robinhood

Aircel rokzz......

----------


## Robinhood

Innu thanne oru aircel sim edukkanamallo.....

----------


## John Raj

> Innu thanne oru aircel sim edukkanamallo.....


njan portaan pova... range aaanu pani.. :Thinking:

----------


## Midhunam

aircel pln kollaam....

idea um ithupole oru plan irkyrungil....

----------


## kannappanunni

> aircel pln kollaam....
> 
> idea um ithupole oru plan irkyrungil....



plan okke kollam, pakshe range  :rambo:  :rambo:  :rambo:

----------


## MeoW

E wifi crack cheyyunnathengana ??

----------


## jeseus

> AIRCEL 3G Plans Kollallo....




50mb varey 3.6 athu kazhinjal 128kbps....

----------


## ZooZoo

Vodafone is going to decrease 3g Tarrif....

----------


## jeseus

> Vodafone is going to decrease 3g Tarrif....


yahooo....appol eni sim mattiyittu bhudhimuttendaaa

----------


## sprint

> Vodafone is going to decrease 3g Tarrif....


already decreased look back page... :Fishing:  :Fishing:

----------


## sprint

> E wifi crack cheyyunnathengana ??


paniyaanu phoneilum pcyilum oke wifi undenu paranittu oru karyamilla ella alavalathikalum password vechu secure cheythitundavum...nammal wifi on cheythal veruthe networks mathram kaanam.... :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## sprint

idea new plan active aayi but nammuku mathram oru change veruthi  :Puke:  :Puke: 10 rs pack 30 min nu pakaram pandu undayeruna 20 rs pack 20 min enulathu 60 min aaki..enaalum nalathanu,,, :W00t:  :W00t: also with 46 pack now onwards get 2 hours use for 3 days :flower:

----------


## jeseus

idea kalakki...

----------


## jeseus

vodafone 3g packs ethokkeyaaa?

----------


## MeoW

> paniyaanu phoneilum pcyilum oke wifi undenu paranittu oru karyamilla ella alavalathikalum password vechu secure cheythitundavum...nammal wifi on cheythal veruthe networks mathram kaanam....


Athu enikariyaam bhai.. Ente veetil wifi aanu njan use cheyyunnathu... E protected wifi enganeya crack cheythu use cheyyunathu ennanu enikku ariyendathu..

----------


## ZooZoo

> already decreased look back page...


vodafone nu swanthamyi 3g lisence ulla states il iniyum kurayum bhai... 3G roaming ulla sthalangalil kurayum kurachu kazhinju... Kerala thil 3G use cheyyanamenkil Idea , Aircel & Docomo aanu best...Athil high speed docomo aanu provide cheyyunnathu 21 mbps..

----------


## jiru2010

me take BSNL EVDO...
Unlimited 750rs plan... 3.1 mbps speed aanu parayunnathu... enikku 100 - 150 kbps download kittunundu... average 50kbps undu... but speed depends on cdma tower...

----------


## sprint

> me take BSNL EVDO...
> Unlimited 750rs plan... 3.1 mbps speed aanu parayunnathu... enikku 100 - 150 kbps download kittunundu... average 50kbps undu... but speed depends on cdma tower...


apo 1 mbps olu speed....

----------


## sprint

> Athu enikariyaam bhai.. Ente veetil wifi aanu njan use cheyyunnathu... E protected wifi enganeya crack cheythu use cheyyunathu ennanu enikku ariyendathu..


areyilla bhai.. athinu nalla thalayulaver venam ...onamathu e wifi yil attack koodithal aanu secure aayitula wifi use cheyunathayerekum etevum safer allenkil chilapol 8te pani kittum...nammude pc yil ulathu full machanmar kondu povum hackers :Devil2:  :Devil2:

----------


## sprint

> vodafone nu swanthamyi 3g lisence ulla states il iniyum kurayum bhai... 3G roaming ulla sthalangalil kurayum kurachu kazhinju... Kerala thil 3G use cheyyanamenkil Idea , Aircel & Docomo aanu best...Athil high speed docomo aanu provide cheyyunnathu 21 mbps..


ellaverum 21 mbps thaneyanu parayunathu but aarkum kittunila enu mathram  :Beee:  :Beee: maximum 7.2 vare nokkiyal mathi athum nalla signal undenkil ... :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:

----------


## kannappanunni

*BSNL Positive Attitude.*

enikku ithu share cheyyathe pattilla, njan last month house shift ayi, net connectionu vendi bsnl officil poyi. avrau nannayi treat cheythu. but aa area land conenction pair wire illa, so land connection tharan patytilla ennu paranju. then they offers Wimax. signal nokkan bsnl le oru office pitte divasam vettil ethi. 4-5 hours he tried and not succeed , oduvil signal available alla ennu paranju addeham poyi.

but idea 3g okke practical allathathu kondu njan veendum bsnl office l poyi, i explained my situation. avarkku vere vazhi illa ennu paranju. they promised to again check signal strength. innale varam ennu pulli paranju. but vaikittu 5 mani vare vannilla, njan karuthi avar varilla ennu. rathri 10.00 clock ayappol he arrived and tried upto 12.00 clock and got signal.

rathri 12 mani vare oru government employe work cheyyunnu, iniyum 2 customersne kananundu ennu pulli paranjappol ngettippoyi. may be avarkku ippol target kanum. enthayalum bsnl alkkarude swabhavam nannae mariyirikkunnu. enikku 2-3 days akam connection ok akum.

Hat's Off BSNL

----------


## MeoW

> *BSNL Positive Attitude.*
> 
> enikku ithu share cheyyathe pattilla, njan last month house shift ayi, net connectionu vendi bsnl officil poyi. avrau nannayi treat cheythu. but aa area land conenction pair wire illa, so land connection tharan patytilla ennu paranju. then they offers Wimax. signal nokkan bsnl le oru office pitte divasam vettil ethi. 4-5 hours he tried and not succeed , oduvil signal available alla ennu paranju addeham poyi.
> 
> but idea 3g okke practical allathathu kondu njan veendum bsnl office l poyi, i explained my situation. avarkku vere vazhi illa ennu paranju. they promised to again check signal strength. innale varam ennu pulli paranju. but vaikittu 5 mani vare vannilla, njan karuthi avar varilla ennu. rathri 10.00 clock ayappol he arrived and tried upto 12.00 clock and got signal.
> 
> rathri 12 mani vare oru government employe work cheyyunnu, iniyum 2 customersne kananundu ennu pulli paranjappol ngettippoyi. may be avarkku ippol target kanum. enthayalum bsnl alkkarude swabhavam nannae mariyirikkunnu. enikku 2-3 days akam connection ok akum.
> 
> Hat's Off BSNL


Congress Government Bharikkunnathu Kondu Govt Employes ellarum nannayi

----------


## kannappanunni

> Congress Government Bharikkunnathu Kondu Govt Employes ellarum nannayi


koppanu, bsnl ellarum citu anu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeoW

> koppanu, bsnl ellarum citu anu


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## MeoW

> koppanu, bsnl ellarum citu anu


 :Ennekollu:  CITU kaaran aayirunenkil raatri 10 manikonnum angeru varilla... 8-5 maathrame joli cheyyu...

----------


## sprint

> *BSNL Positive Attitude.*
> 
> enikku ithu share cheyyathe pattilla, njan last month house shift ayi, net connectionu vendi bsnl officil poyi. avrau nannayi treat cheythu. but aa area land conenction pair wire illa, so land connection tharan patytilla ennu paranju. then they offers Wimax. signal nokkan bsnl le oru office pitte divasam vettil ethi. 4-5 hours he tried and not succeed , oduvil signal available alla ennu paranju addeham poyi.
> 
> but idea 3g okke practical allathathu kondu njan veendum bsnl office l poyi, i explained my situation. avarkku vere vazhi illa ennu paranju. they promised to again check signal strength. innale varam ennu pulli paranju. but vaikittu 5 mani vare vannilla, njan karuthi avar varilla ennu. rathri 10.00 clock ayappol he arrived and tried upto 12.00 clock and got signal.
> 
> rathri 12 mani vare oru government employe work cheyyunnu, iniyum 2 customersne kananundu ennu pulli paranjappol ngettippoyi. may be avarkku ippol target kanum. enthayalum bsnl alkkarude swabhavam nannae mariyirikkunnu. enikku 2-3 days akam connection ok akum.
> 
> Hat's Off BSNL




 :Suicide:  :Suicide: enthokeyanu bhai ee parayunathu  :Raman:

----------


## indi commandos

Vodafone netsetter enganeyund?
plans ethokke?

----------


## Robinhood

Gulf lu upayogikkunna netsetter ivide work cheyyumo ? Huwai netsetter....

----------


## jeseus

At night (10.30) idea 3g speed is poor..but day time i got 400-500 kbps..

----------


## abcdmachan

*Phonil 2G Net Offer cheythu 3G speed Kittaan valla vazhiyum undo In Aircel???*

----------


## MeoW

> Gulf lu upayogikkunna netsetter ivide work cheyyumo ? Huwai netsetter....


pattumm.. Google il poyi "How to crack Huwai Netsetter" ennu search cheythal mathi..

----------


## MeoW

> *Phonil 2G Net Offer cheythu 3G speed Kittaan valla vazhiyum undo In Aircel???*


call me to my 007 num after 1pm... Njan paranju tharaam.

----------


## sprint

> *Phonil 2G Net Offer cheythu 3G speed Kittaan valla vazhiyum undo In Aircel???*


in bsnl it is possible 3g modil ittal mathi...aircel dont know...

----------


## sprint

happy news for broadband users speed update going to take place


Highlights : New National Telecom Policy 2012  :

One Nation-One License to mean removal of Roaming charges on Mobile phone service.
Full Mobile Number Portability and work towards One Nation – Free Roaming.
Efforts Towards ‘Right to Broadband’
Affordable and reliable Broadband on demand by 2015 and to achieve 175 million broadband connections by the year 2017 and 600 million by the year 2020 at minimum 2 Mbps download speed and making available higher speeds of atleast 100 Mbps on demand.

To revise the existing broadband download speed of 256 Kbps to 512 Kbps by end of 2012 and subsequently to 2 Mbps by 2015 and higher speeds of atleast 100 Mbps thereafter.

----------


## sprint

*New 3G Plans by Operators in India:*

1 day pack	7 day pack	30 day pack	Longer Validity Packs

BSNL	 Rs. 25- 100MB, 3days	 Rs. 151-1GB	 Rs. 250 – 1GB*	 Rs. 3000 – 30GB – 90 days
 Rs. 600- 3GB	
 Rs. 450- 2GB*	
 Rs. 750- 5GB	
 Rs. 1099 – 10GB	
 Rs. 1500 – 15GB	


Aircel	 Rs. 7 – 50MB UL	 Rs. 39 – 200MB UL	 Rs. 128- 500MB UL	
 Rs. 198- 1GB UL	
Rs399 – 2GB UL	
 Rs. 697– 5GB UL	
 Rs. 997– 10GB UL	


MTNL	 Rs. 41 – 1GB	 Rs. 76 – 1 GB	 Rs. 99 – 300 MB
 Rs. 250 – 1.1GB

 Rs. 1190 – 9GB – 90 days
 Rs. 350 – 1.5 GB	 Rs. 4500 – 200GB-180d
 Rs. 450 – 2.2 GB	 Rs. 5000 – 100GB-365d
 Rs. 650 – 3.3 GB	
 Rs. 850- 6GB	
Rs1099 -11 GB	
 Rs. 1200 – 15GB	
 Rs. 1650 –unlimited	

Airtel	 Rs. 10 – 30min	 Rs. 45 – 150 MB	 Rs. 100 – 300 MB	
 Rs. 250 – 1GB	
 Rs. 450 – 2GB	
 Rs. 1500 – 10GB	


Idea	 Rs. 10 – 30min		Rs 45 -120 min  Rs. 100 – 300 MB	 Rs. 599 – 2GB – 60 days
 Rs. 250 – 1GB	 Rs. 850 – 6GB –60 days
 Rs. 450 – 2GB	 Rs. 1250 – 4GB – 90 days
 Rs. 950 – 6GB UL	

Vodafone	 Rs. 25 – 25 MB	 Rs. 44 – 150 MB	 Rs. 102 – 300 MB	
 Rs. 200 – 500 MB	
 Rs. 251 – 1GB	
 Rs. 452 – 2GB	
 Rs. 1501 – 10GB	


Reliance	 Rs. 98 – 1GB, 2days	 Rs. 153 -1GB	 Rs. 255 – 1GB	 Rs. 1500 – 6GB – 90 days
 Rs. 449 – 2GB	 Rs. 3000 – 18GB – 90 days
 Rs. 650 – 3GB	
 Rs. 800 -5GB UL	
 Rs. 1099 -10GB UL	
 Rs. 1300 -15GB UL
* On these plans BSNL offers 25% extra usage for 90 days.

----------


## jeseus

idea is the best......

----------


## abcdmachan

> idea is the best......


the offers also says so...

----------


## sprint

change in idea 20rs pack (one hour unlimited pack) now get 3 days validity instead of one day... :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## KHILADI

> in bsnl it is possible 3g modil ittal mathi...aircel dont know...


explain pls...

----------


## sprint

> explain pls...


network modeil 2g allenkil gsm enna optionil aayerekum kidakukka athu matti 3g or umts enna option use cheyuka ellam ok aayi :thumleft:

----------


## KHILADI

Dual mode aayirunnu athu matti net disconnect cheyyano?

----------


## singam

> change in idea 20rs pack (one hour unlimited pack) now get 3 days validity instead of one day...


ee one hour unlimited fully ulimited aano atho valal cut off limit undo..? speed ethra kittum?

----------


## jeseus

> ee one hour unlimited fully ulimited aano atho valal cut off limit undo..? speed ethra kittum?


enikku raviley 500-600kbps kittunundu.. rathri oru 10.30 300-500kbps

----------


## sprint

> ee one hour unlimited fully ulimited aano atho valal cut off limit undo..? speed ethra kittum?


yaa unlimited....speed 350KBPS vare enik kittiyitundu

----------


## sprint

ideayude 2o rs pack (3 days validity)  aanu best among all 3g operators.... one hour kondu  300 mb download aavum (some times 300 -500 )  agane nokumbol one month 20 rs te 10 pack cheyuka 200rs aavolu apo 
300 * 10 = 3000 mb(3gb)  ethu pole cheyuka aanengil 200 rs nu 3gb kittum..

ella operators 200 rs nu tharunathu 1gb... idea :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## jeseus

*my idea 3g speed*

----------


## sprint

> *my idea 3g speed*


which pack aanu use cheyunathu.....

----------


## sprint

idea yude 10 rs te 30 min pack nammuku 8 rsnu  kittum ella shopilum new planste papers ethi...2o rs pack paper recharge vazhi mathrame activate cheyan pattolu baki plans ellam easy recharge or mobileil msg vazhi cheyam....

----------


## jeseus

> which pack aanu use cheyunathu.....


njna 20roopayudey.. but rathreee enthintey pakuthi kittunillaaaa..  :Sad:

----------


## jeseus

> idea yude 10 rs te 30 min pack nammuku 8 rsnu  kittum ella shopilum new planste papers ethi...2o rs pack paper recharge vazhi mathrame activate cheyan pattolu baki plans ellam easy recharge or mobileil msg vazhi cheyam....


20 roopayudey paper recharge aanu nallathu appol namukku 2 hrsnu 40 koduthal mathi but ...easy anenkil 46 kodukkanamz....

----------


## sprint

> njna 20roopayudey.. but rathreee enthintey pakuthi kittunillaaaa..


same thaneyanallo njanum  :Wallbash: enetu eneku 150-160 vare kittunollu all time..some time cross 200 mark .idm use cheyunathu kondanu ninaku kooduthal speed kittunathu

----------


## jeseus

> same thaneyanallo njanum enetu eneku 150-160 vare kittunollu all time..some time cross 200 mark .idm use cheyunathu kondanu ninaku kooduthal speed kittunathu


torrent use cheythappol 300-500kbps kitti ....

----------


## sprint

> 20 roopayudey paper recharge aanu nallathu appol namukku 2 hrsnu 40 koduthal mathi but ...easy anenkil 46 kodukkanamz....


8 rs and 20 rs plans both are good....240 and 200 rs nu 4.5gb and 3gb kittum approx... :DJ:  :DJ:

----------


## sprint

> torrent use cheythappol 300-500kbps kitti ....


mobilil aanu use cheyunathu atho net setteril aano??

----------


## jeseus

> mobilil aanu use cheyunathu atho net setteril aano??


mobile vazhi pcyi connect cheyyum..
mobile:samsung galaxy ace 7.2mbps....


sprintintey atha set?

----------


## Robinhood

Samsung nte mobile engane aanu PC lu connect cheyyuka like nokia pc sute ??.....

----------


## kannappanunni

> Samsung nte mobile engane aanu PC lu connect cheyyuka like nokia pc sute ??.....


hmm pc suite undu

----------


## sprint

> mobile vazhi pcyi connect cheyyum..
> mobile:samsung galaxy ace 7.2mbps....
> 
> 
> sprintintey atha set?


veruthe ala ninaku ethrayum speed  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: ente phone nokia aanu maximum speed 3.6mbps olu...urs 7.2 so get double speed...

----------


## sprint

> Samsung nte mobile engane aanu PC lu connect cheyyuka like nokia pc sute ??.....


phonete oppam oru software cd kittiyile allenkil avarude siteil ninu downloadiyal mathii... nokiayude pc suite pole oru vedam ella mobilesnum averude pc suite undavum.....

----------


## sprint

> mobile vazhi pcyi connect cheyyum..
> mobile:samsung galaxy ace 7.2mbps....
> 
> 
> sprintintey atha set?


ninaku apo one hour kondu 600 mb download cheyam ale apo one month 6gb...200rs nu  6gb  :Suicide:  :Suicide:

----------


## jeseus

> Samsung nte mobile engane aanu PC lu connect cheyyuka like nokia pc sute ??.....



pc suite vechu enikku sariyayillaaaa.. mannuvally config chey thu...

----------


## jeseus

> ninaku apo one hour kondu 600 mb download cheyam ale apo one month 6gb...200rs nu  6gb


one hour kondu 1gb cheyyamz....

----------


## sprint

> one hour kondu 1gb cheyyamz....


1gb  :No:  :Taz:

----------


## abcdmachan

> njna 20roopayudey.. but rathreee enthintey pakuthi kittunillaaaa..


*
IDEA 3G speed ethrayaanu parayunnathu???
3.1Mbps alle... 500 KBPS kittunnullu???*

----------


## sprint

> *
> IDEA 3G speed ethrayaanu parayunnathu???
> 3.1Mbps alle... 500 KBPS kittunnullu???*


21 mbps ale ella operators parayunathu enthayalum 600kBPS vare kittunundu athoke dharalam  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## John Raj

> phonete oppam oru software cd kittiyile allenkil avarude siteil ninu downloadiyal mathii... nokiayude pc suite pole oru vedam ella mobilesnum averude pc suite undavum.....


kooothara kite software

----------


## John Raj

> Dual mode aayirunnu athu matti net disconnect cheyyano?


Dual mode maattil UMTS itta 3g speed onnum illa... b/w 2g n 3g moshamalaatha oru speed kittum

----------


## John Raj

naaale thanne idea lek port cheythalo.. :Thinking:

----------


## jeseus

netsetteril ninnu 3g edukkunnathum phoneil ninnu edukkunnathilum.. athinayirikkum speed kooduthal...?????

----------


## abcdmachan

> netsetteril ninnu 3g edukkunnathum phoneil ninnu edukkunnathilum.. athinayirikkum speed kooduthal...?????


*netsetteril nalla speed undu... Above 1.5 MBPS almost all the time...
Kazhinja divasam Above 4MBPS okke kitti...
But fluctuating aanu...*

----------


## abcdmachan

> 21 mbps ale ella operators parayunathu enthayalum 600kBPS vare kittunundu athoke dharalam


*Enikku ithinte 2-3 iratti speed sthiram kittunundu...*

----------


## Midhunam

> *netsetteril nalla speed undu... Above 1.5 MBPS almost all the time...
> Kazhinja divasam Above 4MBPS okke kitti...
> But fluctuating aanu...*


kittum...3g+n/w areail aanengil 4mbps abv will get....
but fluctng oru pblm aanu....
suddnly 2g(green color) avukyum chyum...pinne kurchu neram ezhachil aavm...

----------


## abcdmachan

> kittum...3g+n/w areail aanengil 4mbps abv will get....
> but fluctng oru pblm aanu....
> suddnly 2g(green color) avukyum chyum...pinne kurchu neram ezhachil aavm...


*Yaa.... U said it....
*

----------


## Robinhood

> phonete oppam oru software cd kittiyile allenkil avarude siteil ninu downloadiyal mathii... nokiayude pc suite pole oru vedam ella mobilesnum averude pc suite undavum.....


Samsung kies ennu parayunna oru saadhanam undallo ?? Athu enthinu ullatha ?? Pc lu connect cheyyan ullathano ??

----------


## Robinhood

> pc suite vechu enikku sariyayillaaaa.. mannuvally config chey thu...


Mannually config engane aanu cheyyuka ? Explain ?
Father nte kayyil Galuxy s2 undu.....athu pc lu connect cheyyana...

----------


## sprint

> Dual mode maattil UMTS itta 3g speed onnum illa... b/w 2g n 3g moshamalaatha oru speed kittum


aaru paranu gsm modeil kidakunna sim umts modeil ittal 3g speed kittum...

3g activate phone allengil gsm mode thane use cheyunatha better dual modeil ittal battery pettenu pokum network search cheyunathu kondu(internet usage te karyam ala paranathu common tip for phone only)

----------


## John Raj

> aaru paranu gsm modeil kidakunna sim umts modeil ittal 3g speed kittum...
> 
> 3g activate phone allengil gsm mode thane use cheyunatha better dual modeil ittal battery pettenu pokum network search cheyunathu kondu(internet usage te karyam ala paranathu common tip for phone only)


im using BSNL 3g sim... 2G pack 200 MB ku GPRS13 enn 53733 lek sms ayachitt...

Network UMTS ittal 2g yekkal speed und thats alright.. but 3g speed illa.. max download speed i got 60kbps

----------


## jeseus

> Mannually config engane aanu cheyyuka ? Explain ?
> Father nte kayyil Galuxy s2 undu.....athu pc lu connect cheyyana...


go to setting in moblie 

athil wireless and networks
athil tethering usb
athil usb tethering tick cheyuka... appol automatic ayi net connect aakum

----------


## sprint

> im using BSNL 3g sim... 2G pack 200 MB ku GPRS13 enn 53733 lek sms ayachitt...
> 
> Network UMTS ittal 2g yekkal speed und thats alright.. but 3g speed illa.. max download speed i got 60kbps


athu mathiyile free aayitu kittunathale alandu cash koduthu 3g eduthathu onum allalo...danam kittuna pashuvinte teeth eni nokkale  :Whistling:  :Whistling:

----------


## Robinhood

3g net setter aano BSNL broad band connection aano speed kooduthal.......

----------


## sprint

> 3g net setter aano BSNL broad band connection aano speed kooduthal.......


3g net setter....speed depends on coverage...

----------


## jeseus

> 3g net setter aano BSNL broad band connection aano speed kooduthal.......


3g....thanney... njan bsnl broad 750 ul plan use cheyyunnathu.. first 6gb 1mbps..after that  512kbps....

but in 3g i got 5mbps

----------


## Robinhood

Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??

----------


## jeseus

> Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??


aganey kittilaa... netsetter varey , wifirouter verey.. anganey medikkendi varumz

----------


## sprint

> Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??


docomoyude undenu thonunu not sure oru doubt aanu....

----------


## abcdmachan

> Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??


*Ideakku undu... 5100 ethaandaanu rate...*

----------


## Robinhood

> aganey kittilaa... netsetter varey , wifirouter verey.. anganey medikkendi varumz


wifi router enthanu saadhanam ? Ethra roopa aakum ?

----------


## Robinhood

Keralathilu ellavarkkum 3g license undo ?

----------


## abcdmachan

> Keralathilu ellavarkkum 3g license undo ?


*
Illa.... Ideakku undu.... BSNL,Aircel,Tata also has...

Airtel okke Idea Tower Share cheythaanu 3G provide cheyyunnathu...*

----------


## jeseus

> wifi router enthanu saadhanam ? Ethra roopa aakum ?



wifi router is device... oru computeril olla net (system or lap) verey oru wifi olla desktop lo lapilo or wifi olla mobile connect cheyyan upyogikkunna sadhanam

Routers Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com

----------


## jeseus

> Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??



pinney eganeyum kittum
Routers Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com

----------


## Robinhood

Relative nte kayyil ninnu reliance 3g netsetter kitti.....it was prepaid connection....converted to postpaid....and get a offer....1800 INR for 3 month....5 GB 3g usage and after that 2g usage unlimited per month....600 INR per month.....if it was prepaid for this pack i want to give 800 per month.....offer only for 3 month....after that i will change to prepaid...

----------


## kannappanunni

> wifi router is device... oru computeril olla net (system or lap) verey oru wifi olla desktop lo lapilo or wifi olla mobile connect cheyyan upyogikkunna sadhanam
> 
> Routers Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com


ente kayyil ee item undu  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## LOLan

Docomo 3g rs39 nu 500mb for 3 days enn paranj msg vannu....

Ee offer arenkilum cheythitundo...?

----------


## MeoW

> ente kayyil ee item undu


ningalde kaiyil illathoru saadanam para..

----------


## ZooZoo

NetSetter il ettavum Mosham.Tariff plan ullathu Vodafone aanu..

----------


## hitman87

> Docomo 3g rs39 nu 500mb for 3 days enn paranj msg vannu....
> 
> Ee offer arenkilum cheythitundo...?


500MB illa.. 50MB aanu..
website illu undu..

----------


## hitman87

> Is there available wifi 3g net setter ??


undu.. TATA Docomo's 3G Wifi hub..
Photon Wi-Fi Hub

----------


## hitman87

> Mannually config engane aanu cheyyuka ? Explain ?
> Father nte kayyil Galuxy s2 undu.....athu pc lu connect cheyyana...


or you can connect Samsung Galaxy S2 via Wifi hotspot..

----------


## daredevil

> ningalde kaiyil illathoru saadanam para..


Brain  :Ennekollu:

----------


## LOLan

> 500MB illa.. 50MB aanu..
> website illu undu..


last call charge kanikumbo ula msg ila kande...

91rs nu 1gb for 1 month enn offerum undayrnu athil...

----------


## hitman87

> last call charge kanikumbo ula msg ila kande...
> 
> 91rs nu 1gb for 1 month enn offerum undayrnu athil...


may be mistake aavum..
91 Rs il 200MB data mathrume kittunundu..
check here: 3G Prepay Packs

----------


## Midhunam

> 500MB illa.. 50MB aanu..
> website illu undu..


3g il 3days-50mb..... :Moodoff: 

ithinthina 3days offr ennu pryunnathu... 3min offer... athu mathi... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hitman87

> 3g il 3days-50mb.....
> 
> ithinthina 3days offr ennu pryunnathu... 3min offer... athu mathi...


TATA Docomo have, most probably, not updated their website..
This was the same offer when they launched 3G services..
Now since other operators have reduced 3G prices, I think Docomo will come up with new offers..

----------


## kannappanunni

> ningalde kaiyil illathoru saadanam para..


ninbakku viswasam ille, photo pidichu idam pore.  :Kalikkuva:  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Midhunam

> TATA Docomo have, most probably, not updated their website..
> This was the same offer when they launched 3G services..
> Now since other operators have reduced 3G prices, I think Docomo will come up with new offers..


s, hitman...their site is not updated .. ithellam old info only...

lolanu kitythu daily offeril onnakum...

----------


## hitman87

> s, hitman...their site is not updated .. ithellam old info only...
> 
> *lolanu kitythu daily offeril onnakum*...


angane aagan sadhyadhe undu..

----------


## asish

> Relative nte kayyil ninnu reliance 3g netsetter kitti.....it was prepaid connection....converted to postpaid....and get a offer....1800 INR for 3 month....5 GB 3g usage and after that 2g usage unlimited per month....*600 INR per month*.....if it was prepaid for this pack i want to give 800 per month.....offer only for 3 month....after that i will change to prepaid...


idea pre paid 60days unlimited package 695.00 alle ullu asper their web....

----------


## Midhunam

> idea pre paid 60days unlimited package 695.00 alle ullu asper their web....


athu 2g U/L...

30days -399Rs. optionum undu...

----------


## kannappanunni

dai maweo check my modem  :Yendhada:  :Yendhada:  :Yendhada:

----------


## sprint

> s, hitman...their site is not updated .. ithellam old info only...
> 
> lolanu kitythu daily offeril onnakum...


tata docomo yude site aanu best website among all operators dont know why doing like this.... :Think:  :Think:  mobileyil new plans aanu ulathu... *141# adichal plans kaanam...athil 39 nu 500 ala..... :Boredom:  :Boredom:

----------


## Robinhood

> wifi router is device... oru computeril olla net (system or lap) verey oru wifi olla desktop lo lapilo or wifi olla mobile connect cheyyan upyogikkunna sadhanam
> 
> Routers Price List India: Network Components: Flipkart.com


Ee web site enikku ishtapettu.......plz post links of superb websites that gives information about gadgets....

----------


## Robinhood

Samsung galuxy lu ulla kies air enna application enthinu ullatha ??......

----------


## kannappanunni

> Ee web site enikku ishtapettu.......plz post links of superb websites that gives information about gadgets....


flipkart top site anu, ettavum vilakkuravu ullathu ivide anu. oru sada shopile memory card prisum ividuthe pricrum thammil anem adum pola difference.

----------


## hitman87

> Samsung galuxy lu ulla kies air enna application enthinu ullatha ??......


hope this helps you: Samsung Kies Air

Samsung Kies Air comes with many features for sharing or managing files without USB.. Your PC and mobile device should be connected through same WiFi network.. Well, if you dont have Wifi connection then you can use Wifi Hotspot feature on your Android Mobile phone and then connect another device or computer to your Android Hotspot.. Once your Samsung device and your PC or Other phone are connected to same wi-fi network, you can manage following things on your phone..
1. View and sync contacts with Outlook, Google or Yahoo
2. Transfer any file between PC and the device
3. Browse through your gallery (music, videos and pictures)
4. Read your messages, View your call log etc

----------


## hitman87

nowadays, Tata photon+ is becoming too slow..

----------


## John Raj

> flipkart top site anu, ettavum vilakkuravu ullathu ivide anu. oru sada shopile memory card prisum ividuthe pricrum thammil anem adum pola difference.


site okke top aanu.. deliver with in 2 days athokke ok but price high thanne aanu... memory card nte case vidu baakki enth item aanenkilum market price nekkal kooduthal maatramanu

oru ex: 

njan altec home theatre vaangikkan kure try cheythu naattil available alla ee model..
Altec Lansing VS2621 Speaker | Speaker | Flipkart.com

cbe ninnu vaangiyath 1950

ithile Flipkart le vila 2150

ith maatram alla many more examples... site is superb but price simply suckzz

----------


## jeseus

ithink tradeus.in is good one...

----------


## John Raj

> ithink tradeus.in is good one...


online shopping il ippo best Online Shopping India | Buy Books, Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Electronics, Accessories, Lifestyle Products | Flipkart.com thanne
pinne ippo Online Shopping India - Buy Shoes, Clothing, Bags, Jewellery in India | Jabong.com okke keri varunnund...

----------


## sprint

> Ee web site enikku ishtapettu.......plz post links of superb websites that gives information about gadgets....


gsmarena . . top web site for all mobiles.all mobiles which are released and going to release. software hardware updates all are available .

----------


## Midhunam

> gsmarena . . top web site for all mobiles.all mobiles which are released and going to release. software hardware updates all are available .


 
good site.....

ella mobilesntem specifctions undu...

----------


## kannappanunni

> site okke top aanu.. deliver with in 2 days athokke ok but price high thanne aanu... memory card nte case vidu baakki enth item aanenkilum market price nekkal kooduthal maatramanu
> 
> oru ex: 
> 
> njan altec home theatre vaangikkan kure try cheythu naattil available alla ee model..
> Altec Lansing VS2621 Speaker | Speaker | Flipkart.com
> 
> cbe ninnu vaangiyath 1950
> 
> ...


njan ippol online purchase anu full, kure sites cheyyum athil vila kuravulladuthinnum vangum.

infibeam, shopclues angane kureyundu. but online thanneyanu ettavum vila kuravu.

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithink tradeus.in is good one...


tradus.in anu ettavum high price, its not good.

----------


## kannappanunni

> site okke top aanu.. deliver with in 2 days athokke ok but price high thanne aanu... memory card nte case vidu baakki enth item aanenkilum market price nekkal kooduthal maatramanu
> 
> oru ex: 
> 
> njan altec home theatre vaangikkan kure try cheythu naattil available alla ee model..
> Altec Lansing VS2621 Speaker | Speaker | Flipkart.com
> 
> cbe ninnu vaangiyath 1950
> 
> ...


ebayil 1900 nu kittum

----------


## jeseus

> tradus.in anu ettavum high price, its not good.


appol ettavum price kurav avidaya......

----------


## kannappanunni

> appol ettavum price kurav avidaya......


macha oru sadhanam vangumbol athinte reviews okke vayikkanam ,pinne 4,5 sites eduthu price check cheyyanam. shipping (blue dart anu best) ethanennu nokkanam. oduvile order cheyyavu.

njan flipkart, letsbuy.com (ithu flipkart medichu) and shopclues anu use cheyyunne.

----------


## Robinhood

> macha oru sadhanam vangumbol athinte reviews okke vayikkanam ,pinne 4,5 sites eduthu price check cheyyanam. shipping (blue dart anu best) ethanennu nokkanam. oduvile order cheyyavu.
> 
> njan flipkart, letsbuy.com (ithu flipkart medichu) and shopclues anu use cheyyunne.


Saadhanam ethra dhivasam kondu kittum ??.......

----------


## abcdmachan

> Saadhanam ethra dhivasam kondu kittum ??.......


*2-4 days...*

----------


## AslaN

> site okke top aanu.. deliver with in 2 days athokke ok but price high thanne aanu... memory card nte case vidu baakki enth item aanenkilum market price nekkal kooduthal maatramanu
> 
> oru ex: 
> 
> njan altec home theatre vaangikkan kure try cheythu naattil available alla ee model..
> Altec Lansing VS2621 Speaker | Speaker | Flipkart.com
> 
> cbe ninnu vaangiyath 1950
> 
> ...


pricentae karyathil ebay thane annu best......but delivery annu presnnam

----------


## kannappanunni

> Saadhanam ethra dhivasam kondu kittum ??.......


depends on your area. pincode avar heck cheyyum, blu dart coverage undele ship cheyyu.

chila items pettannu kittum. like mobile, pen drive, memory cards etc. enikku 2 days kondu keyboard kittiyittundu. TV okke 6-7 days edukkum.  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sprint

> macha oru sadhanam vangumbol athinte reviews okke vayikkanam ,pinne 4,5 sites eduthu price check cheyyanam. shipping (blue dart anu best) ethanennu nokkanam. oduvile order cheyyavu.
> 
> njan flipkart, letsbuy.com (ithu flipkart medichu) and shopclues anu use cheyyunne.


ethu randum aanu top site um to buy things pine e bay... :Coolthumb:

----------


## kannappanunni

> ethu randum aanu top site um to buy things pine e bay...


ebay mathram nokki vangalle. avide mikkathum old price anu.

----------


## AslaN

> ebay mathram nokki vangalle. avide mikkathum old price anu.


flipkartinae kallum price kuravu ebayanenu thonunu............. pinae amazonte indian site junglee.com

----------


## kannappanunni

> flipkartinae kallum price kuravu ebayanenu thonunu............. pinae amazonte indian site junglee.com


junglee design oru sugam illa, enikku angottu pidichilla  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:

----------


## sprint

CDMA Players Not Responding to Data Tariff War : Even Airtel 4G Cheaper than EVDO Rev B Services In India


Frankly CDMA operators have certain technical advantages, so that they can offer high speed data services on their existing 2G CDMA2000 1x networks using EVDO rev A and rev B. But as they don’t have to shell out huge money like 3G operators did to get 3G spectrum, CDMA operators should offer EVDO based data services at much cheaper prices, that is logically speaking.

But see what I find, MTS MBlaze Ultra and Tata Photon Max, EVDO revision B services are way costlier than even Airtel 4G. Even if you consider about Rs. 8K device for Airtel 4G, on long run Airtel 4G seems profitable compared to EVDO rev B services from MTS and Tata Docomo.

Check on this graph representing Rs. per GB data priced by Airtel 4G, MTS Mblaze ultra and Tata Docomo Photon Max.




In coming days 4G tariff is destined to fall as Reliance Infotel will come up with their best pricing strategy, so rev B services is going to be irrelevant considering the pricing they offer to consumers.What do you think ?

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches 4 New True Unlimited EVDO Data STVs
*

BSNL introduces new Unlimited EVDO Data STVs for Rs. 55, Rs. 251, Rs. 440 and Rs. 825 offering True Unlimited Home and Roam data usage (No FUP) with speed up to 3.1 Mbps for 1 day, 7 Days, 15 Days and 30 Days respectively. The new STVs are applicable for BSNL’s  EVDO General Plan users.

----------


## John Raj

> *BSNL Launches 4 New True Unlimited EVDO Data STVs
> *
> 
> BSNL introduces new Unlimited EVDO Data STVs for Rs. 55, Rs. 251, Rs. 440 and Rs. 825 offering True Unlimited Home and Roam data usage (No FUP) with speed up to 3.1 Mbps for 1 day, 7 Days, 15 Days and 30 Days respectively. The new STVs are applicable for BSNL’s  EVDO General Plan users.


manassilaavanilla..

onnu lalithamayi paranju tha machane

----------


## Midhunam

thnxxx sprint........

----------


## sprint

> manassilaavanilla..
> 
> onnu lalithamayi paranju tha machane


Rs. 55, Rs. 251, Rs. 440 and Rs. 825 offering True Unlimited Home and Roam data usage (No FUP) with speed up to 3.1 Mbps for 1 day, 7 Days, 15 Days and 30 Days respectively. The new STVs are applicable for BSNLs EVDO General Plan users.

55=1day
251=7days
440=15days
825=30days

----------


## John Raj

> Rs. 55, Rs. 251, Rs. 440 and Rs. 825 offering True Unlimited Home and Roam data usage (No FUP) with speed up to 3.1 Mbps for 1 day, 7 Days, 15 Days and 30 Days respectively. The new STVs are applicable for BSNLs EVDO General Plan users.
> 
> 55=1day
> 251=7days
> 440=15days
> 825=30days


evdo connection engane edukkum... pakka unlimited??

----------


## kannappanunni

> evdo connection engane edukkum... pakka unlimited??


bsnl officil poyal mathi.

evdo - cdma anu. speed okke kanakka. 2g speed pratheekshichal mathi.  :hockey:  :hockey:  :hockey:

----------


## abcdmachan

> evdo connection engane edukkum... pakka unlimited??


*
Speed venamenkil athonnum edukkalle....
Price mathrame low ullu..
Connection speed is poor...*

----------


## John Raj

> ebayil 1900 nu kittum


buy now kodutha vivaram thiriyum shipping nu around 300 charge (shipping free ennu perum)

----------


## kannappanunni

> buy now kodutha vivaram thiriyum shipping nu around 300 charge (shipping free ennu perum)


order cancel cheyyam bhai.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## sprint

> bsnl officil poyal mathi.
> 
> evdo - cdma anu. speed okke kanakka. 2g speed pratheekshichal mathi.


broadband speed undavum........

----------


## kannappanunni

> broadband speed undavum........


illa. anyaya slow anu mashe. tower nte keezhel poyirunnalum broadband speed kittilla.

broadband Unlimited 100 Kbps anu kittunne.

----------


## sprint

> illa. anyaya slow anu mashe. tower nte keezhel poyirunnalum broadband speed kittilla.
> 
> broadband Unlimited 100 Kbps anu kittunne.


 :Eh?:  agane veran vazhiyilalo avar 3 mbps ale parayunathu.......

----------


## kannappanunni

> agane veran vazhiyilalo avar 3 mbps ale parayunathu.......


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## hitman87

> agane veran vazhiyilalo avar 3 mbps ale parayunathu.......


avar ellam parayum..  :Not talking:  pakshe sherikyum speed theere moshum aanu..

----------


## Harry

> avar ellam parayum..  pakshe sherikyum speed theere moshum aanu..


airtel 3G enganundu. one month prepaid/postpaid 255 Rs- 1 GB FUP.

----------


## hitman87

> airtel 3G enganundu. one month prepaid/postpaid 255 Rs- 1 GB FUP.


Airtel 3G is good.. Most of the 3G data services are better than EVDO..
But I think Idea 3G is better in Kerala.. 245 aanu planinte price..

----------


## Harry

> Airtel 3G is good.. Most of the 3G data services are better than EVDO..
> But I think Idea 3G is better in Kerala.. 245 aanu planinte price..


bangalore 255 anu  :Blink:

----------


## hitman87

> bangalore 255 anu


Oh.. Idea is not there in Bangalore.. it is in roaming partnership with airtel/docomo.. in Bangalore, i think Airtel's 4G service is already present there in Bangalore but the modem is a bit costly.. their 3G service in Bangalore will be good..

----------


## Midhunam

> Oh.. Idea is not there in Bangalore.. it is in roaming partnership with airtel/docomo.. in Bangalore, i think Airtel's* 4G* service is already present there in Bangalore but the modem is a bit costly.. their 3G service in Bangalore will be good..


4G popular ayaal 3G tarrif plan kuryumayrkkum.. :Thinking: 

ippozhthethu anyaym anna anyayam.... :Ho:

----------


## kannappanunni

> 4G popular ayaal 3G tarrif plan kuryumayrkkum..
> 
> ippozhthethu anyaym anna anyayam....


kurachu wait cheyyu, ellam kurayum. oru 500 rs nu unlimited (full use) kittiyal njan happy  :thumleft:  :thumleft:  :thumleft: .

----------


## kannappanunni

anybody facing issues with Operna Mini new version ?. 

enikku site open akan bhayankara slow anu, mikkappozhum time out. chilappol mobile off akum.

----------


## indi commandos

> anybody facing issues with Operna Mini new version ?. 
> 
> enikku site open akan bhayankara slow anu, mikkappozhum time out. chilappol mobile off akum.


new version heavy aanu.. Power settingsil kore options Confusion aakum.. Last page save aakilla.. Veendum loadanam..

----------


## sprint

> Airtel 3G is good.. Most of the 3G data services are better than EVDO..
> But I think Idea 3G is better in Kerala.. 245 aanu planinte price..


245 plannekal nallathu 20 rs(3 days one hour unlimited) plan cheyunathu agane cheythal 4gb kittum (1 hour -400mb)calculate cheyumbol....245 one gb ale olu... chilarku 1gb vare one hour kondu download aavanundu agane enkil 200 rs =10 GB  :Whistling:  :Whistling:

----------


## sprint

> anybody facing issues with Operna Mini new version ?. 
> 
> enikku site open akan bhayankara slow anu, mikkappozhum time out. chilappol mobile off akum.


njan innu new version 7 download cheyan nokkiyathanu but download aayila...

----------


## MeoW

> Airtel 3G is good.. Most of the 3G data services are better than EVDO..
> But I think Idea 3G is better in Kerala.. 245 aanu planinte price..


Koppaanu Airtel 3G best..Njan ipol Airtel 3G aanu use cheyyunne at coimbatore.. 10-15 sec continous browse cheythal thudangum net cut aayittu veendum connect (in my galaxy ace)... E foneil njan docomo & vodafone 3g use cheythitundu.. apol onnum e probz vannittilla..

----------


## hitman87

> Koppaanu Airtel 3G best..Njan ipol Airtel 3G aanu use cheyyunne at coimbatore.. 10-15 sec continous browse cheythal thudangum net cut aayittu veendum connect (in my galaxy ace)... E foneil njan docomo & vodafone 3g use cheythitundu.. apol onnum e probz vannittilla..


it all depends on the coverage.. Coimbatore is not that high-tech as is Bangalore..

----------


## MeoW

> it all depends on the coverage.. Coimbatore is not that high-tech as is Bangalore..


Ennal Hitech City il maathram 3G mathiyallo... Ivide Enikku Idea netsetter nallathu pole 3g use cheyyaan pattunnundallo.. Vodafone aanu Support cheyyunne...Njan Proper City il aanu thaamasikkunathu polum...


Njan ithu vare use cheytha 3G il Idea,docomo & vodafone maathram aanu satisfy aayi thonniyittullathu .

----------


## The Extremist

> anybody facing issues with Operna Mini new version ?. 
> 
> enikku site open akan bhayankara slow anu, mikkappozhum time out. chilappol mobile off akum.


its real crap in my samsung champ,open aakum,fb open cheyyum maximum 2 pages,hang akum,exit cheyyum,veendum ithuthanne avastha ,

njan ippo operamini  4.21 revised candidate edition aanu use cheyyunne,better than uc browser in browsing

----------


## hitman87

> Ennal Hitech City il maathram 3G mathiyallo... Ivide Enikku Idea netsetter nallathu pole 3g use cheyyaan pattunnundallo.. Vodafone aanu Support cheyyunne...Njan Proper City il aanu thaamasikkunathu polum...
> 
> 
> Njan ithu vare use cheytha 3G il Idea,docomo & vodafone maathram aanu satisfy aayi thonniyittullathu .


what I meant to say was Airtel may be having poor 3G coverage.. In other areas except Bangalore, Airtel 3G is not that good.. Idea is very good and steady..

----------


## Midhunam

> Koppaanu Airtel 3G best..Njan ipol Airtel 3G aanu use cheyyunne at coimbatore.. 10-15 sec continous browse cheythal thudangum net cut aayittu veendum connect (in my galaxy ace)... E foneil njan docomo & vodafone 3g use cheythitundu.. apol onnum e probz vannittilla..


avdeyum 3g twr sharng undo avrkku, like, with idea in kerala...??

----------


## Midhunam

> its real crap in my samsung champ,open aakum,fb open cheyyum maximum 2 pages,hang akum,exit cheyyum,veendum ithuthanne avastha ,
> 
> njan ippo *operamini  4.21 revised candidate editio*n aanu use cheyyunne,better than uc browser in browsing


thnxx for d info.

----------


## Midhunam

> 245 plannekal nallathu 20 rs(3 days one hour unlimited) plan cheyunathu agane cheythal 4gb kittum (1 hour -400mb)calculate cheyumbol....245 one gb ale olu... chilarku 1gb vare one hour kondu download aavanundu agane enkil 200 rs =10 GB


*calculations....* :Thumbup:

----------


## MeoW

> avdeyum 3g twr sharng undo avrkku, like, with idea in kerala...??


illa.. TN il airtel, voda, aircel aanu lisence ullavar

----------


## kannappanunni

> its real crap in my samsung champ,open aakum,fb open cheyyum maximum 2 pages,hang akum,exit cheyyum,veendum ithuthanne avastha ,
> 
> njan ippo operamini  4.21 revised candidate edition aanu use cheyyunne,better than uc browser in browsing


njan kazhinja 1 week ayi inthinte mel paniyanu. adyam karuthi mobilil virus kayari ennu, mobile software repair cheythu nokki. opera mini oru 10-15 time install uninstall cheythu veruthe time kalanju.

but opera mini anu best mobile browser, so avarude oru old version nokkatte. vere onnum install cheyyilla.  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Ennal Hitech City il maathram 3G mathiyallo... Ivide Enikku Idea netsetter nallathu pole 3g use cheyyaan pattunnundallo.. Vodafone aanu Support cheyyunne...Njan Proper City il aanu thaamasikkunathu polum...
> 
> 
> Njan ithu vare use cheytha 3G il Idea,docomo & vodafone maathram aanu satisfy aayi thonniyittullathu .


aa karyathil idea anu decent. idea 3g villages vare undu range  :Bball:  :Bball:  :Bball:

----------


## singam

Njan ideag 3g onnu try cheythu..kidilan speed..download speed above 300KBPS kitti..ee 20 rs nte 1 hr unlimited pack nu valla usage limit undo?

----------


## The Extremist

> njan kazhinja 1 week ayi inthinte mel paniyanu. adyam karuthi mobilil virus kayari ennu, mobile software repair cheythu nokki. opera mini oru 10-15 time install uninstall cheythu veruthe time kalanju.
> 
> but opera mini anu best mobile browser, so avarude oru old version nokkatte. vere onnum install cheyyilla.


uc browser kollalo???
try cheythille?

----------


## sprint

> Njan ideag 3g onnu try cheythu..kidilan speed..download speed above 300KBPS kitti..ee 20 rs nte 1 hr unlimited pack nu valla usage limit undo?


no  :Yahoo:  after one hour minute nu 3rs vachu pokum.... 8 rs pack also available with half hour usage unlimited........

----------


## sprint

> uc browser kollalo???
> try cheythille?


for browsing opera mini is best for downloading uc browser is best but overall considering opera is best  :Yoyu:  :Yoyu:  :Yoyu:

----------


## sprint

> njan kazhinja 1 week ayi inthinte mel paniyanu. adyam karuthi mobilil virus kayari ennu, mobile software repair cheythu nokki. opera mini oru 10-15 time install uninstall cheythu veruthe time kalanju.
> 
> but opera mini anu best mobile browser, so avarude oru old version nokkatte. vere onnum install cheyyilla.


opera mini 5,6 good aanu......install cheyumbol card il cheyunathanu nallathu agane cheyumbol kurachum koodi effective aayi eneku thoniyitundu...cookies off cheythu eduka...

----------


## Robinhood

malayalam chanals free aayi pc lu streem cheythu kaanan best site ethanu ?????

----------


## michael

aircel bnglril 198rs unlimited 3g undu..200gb 3.1mbps athinu shehsma unlimited aayi 128kbps upayogikaam.....

----------


## kannappanunni

> opera mini 5,6 good aanu......install cheyumbol card il cheyunathanu nallathu agane cheyumbol kurachum koodi effective aayi eneku thoniyitundu...cookies off cheythu eduka...


memory cardil anu ippol ittekkunne. athile space full free akki vare nokki.  :Badpc:  :Badpc:

----------


## sprint

> aircel bnglril 198rs unlimited 3g undu..200gb 3.1mbps athinu shehsma unlimited aayi 128kbps upayogikaam.....


here also same plans available.. :Hi:

----------


## sprint

> memory cardil anu ippol ittekkunne. athile space full free akki vare nokki.


pandu eneku ee same problem undaverundu sthiram format cheythu nokala ayerunu parupadi pine seriyavila enu manasilayapol nirthi...pakshe epo kurachu naal ayitu problem onnum illa... :Safe:  :Safe:

----------


## michael

> here also same plans available..



evideya keralathil aano....

----------


## kannappanunni

> pandu eneku ee same problem undaverundu sthiram format cheythu nokala ayerunu parupadi pine seriyavila enu manasilayapol nirthi...pakshe epo kurachu naal ayitu problem onnum illa...


njan ente old w200i daily software update cheyyumarunnu, ippol aa pani nirthi.  :Maxim:  :Maxim:

----------


## The Extremist

> evideya keralathil aano....


yaa,ente oru frnd paranju aircel 120-128 entho anu,unlimited 

250mb 3g data,athukazhinju 2g unlimited,but umts networkil 128kbps okke download speed kittum ee unlimited 2g datakku  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Midhunam

> malayalam chanals free aayi pc lu streem cheythu kaanan best site ethanu ?????


Check bhoomtv.com/malayalam

----------


## The Extremist

> Check bhoomtv.com/malayalam


not working,account suspend ayennu thonnunu .....  :Oops:

----------


## Midhunam

> not working,account suspend ayennu thonnunu .....


athu working aanu....

re-charge n try........

----------


## Robinhood

> athu working aanu....
> 
> re-charge n try........


not working for me.....

----------


## Harry

> aircel bnglril 198rs unlimited 3g undu..200gb 3.1mbps athinu shehsma unlimited aayi 128kbps upayogikaam.....


 :Blink:  ......

----------


## Midhunam

> ......


*mb* ennavum... aa potte, athnu eni infra kodukkanda.... :Wink:

----------


## Harry

> *mb* ennavum... aa potte, athnu eni infra kodukkanda....


ban cheythekkaam  :Bball:

----------


## jeseus

Idea 3g 1gb for 249

----------


## sprint

IDEA f....g  customer care bad among all operators..... :Yuk:  :Yuk:

----------


## jeseus

athrakku bad onnum allaaaa..

----------


## sprint

> athrakku bad onnum allaaaa..


njan 8 rs te pack for half hour cheythu pakshe old pack aanu activate aayathu 20 mb for 8 rs one day validity...
annu thane complaint cheythu apo avar paranu 24 hril seriyavum enu but onnum undayila randu divasum kazhiyumbol ok aayi tharam enu paranu pineyum oru complaint avar register cheythu athum ok aayila :Thumbdown1:  :Thumbdown1: ..randu divasam munbu vilichapol avar paranu refund allenkil pack activate cheythu tharam complaint process cheyanundu 2 days koodi wait cheyan .. :Thumbdown1: .innu  uchak msg vannu complaint invalid aanu enu chodichapol paranu njan half hour use cheythu enenu kaanunathu enu :Angry:  :Angry: ...
oru complaint koduthu 7 days aayitu solve cheythum illa avasanum ene  :Censored:  :Censored: cheythu....

eni orikkalum mobile vazhi onum activate cheyilla... :Yuk:  :Yuk:  :Yuk:

----------


## jeseus

> njan 8 rs te pack for half hour cheythu pakshe old pack aanu activate aayathu 20 mb for 8 rs one day validity...
> annu thane complaint cheythu apo avar paranu 24 hril seriyavum enu but onnum undayila randu divasum kazhiyumbol ok aayi tharam enu paranu pineyum oru complaint avar register cheythu athum ok aayila..randu divasam munbu vilichapol avar paranu refund allenkil pack activate cheythu tharam complaint process cheyanundu 2 days koodi wait cheyan ...innu  uchak msg vannu complaint invalid aanu enu chodichapol paranu njan half hour use cheythu enenu kaanunathu enu...
> oru complaint koduthu 7 days aayitu solve cheythum illa avasanum ene cheythu....
> 
> eni orikkalum mobile vazhi onum activate cheyilla...


sprint upayogichillenkil ...pinney enganeyya....upayogichu ennu kanikkunney...??? aytha set?

----------


## jeseus

entey sim cut ayii due to upayogashoonyam.. njan avarudey customer care officeil poyi parathipettu.. within 2hrs ellam sariyayi

----------


## jiru2010

> bsnl officil poyal mathi.
> 
> evdo - cdma anu. speed okke kanakka. 2g speed pratheekshichal mathi.


now im using this for 1 month.  :Coolthumb:  down speed avg 50kbps kittunundu.. chila time upto 100kbps kittunundu... should check the availability of cdma tower. illel pani kittum... trivandrum city l speed undu...

----------


## kannappanunni

Finally I got BSNL Wimax Connection

Speed is good.

----------


## jeseus

> Finally I got BSNL Wimax Connection
> 
> Speed is good.


speed eppadi ? unlimited aanoo?
wifi ayittu connect cheyyan pattumoo?

----------


## kannappanunni

> speed eppadi ? unlimited aanoo?
> wifi ayittu connect cheyyan pattumoo?


innale vaikittu bsnl al vannu connection thannu, alignment clear alla. njan thanne clear cheytholam ennu paranju. signal variying anu. ee sunday athu set cheyyanam.

300-500 kbps maximum varunnundu, my connection unlimited anu. ippolathe prashnam, downloading idaykku freez akum, nammal athu start/resume cheythale veendum download nadakku. signal vcariation kondakam ithu.

----------


## jeseus

> innale vaikittu bsnl al vannu connection thannu, alignment clear alla. njan thanne clear cheytholam ennu paranju. signal variying anu. ee sunday athu set cheyyanam.
> 
> 300-500 kbps maximum varunnundu, my connection unlimited anu. ippolathe prashnam, downloading idaykku freez akum, nammal athu start/resume cheythale veendum download nadakku. signal vcariation kondakam ithu.


Price ethraya unlimitednu.... Tower aayittu ethra dhooram ondu?

----------


## kannappanunni

> Price enamukku use thraya unlimitednu.... Tower aayittu ethra dhooram ondu?


2500 - adyam - ithu refund cheyyum.

unlimited - per month 750 + tax

Pinne ithinte out our ethernet cable anu. wireless router under wi-fi akkam. njan ente existing d link wi-fi router anu use cheyyunne. easy anu. ithinte out routerinte ethelum oru lan portil kodukkanam. mattu out namukku use cheyyam. easy and simple.

----------


## jeseus

> 2500 - adyam - ithu refund cheyyum.
> 
> unlimited - per month 750 + tax
> 
> Pinne ithinte out our ethernet cable anu. wireless router under wi-fi akkam. njan ente existing d link wi-fi router anu use cheyyunne. 
> easy anu. ithinte out routerinte ethelum oru lan portil kodukkanam. mattu out namukku use cheyyam. easy and simple.


entey veedinu mumbilanu exchange&tower....appol speed nannayi kittumayirikkum alley...speed varrying oru prashanam aanu..broadbandineykkal speed ondu..

----------


## kannappanunni

> entey veedinu mumbilanu exchange&tower....appol speed nannayi kittumayirikkum alley...speed varrying oru prashanam aanu..broadbandineykkal speed ondu..


tower aduthanel no issue mashe.

ee device installing is like dish fitting. enikku dish setting valya craze anu, so mazha illatha oru divasam keri paniyanam.  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## jeseus

appol entey broadband cut cheyyaley...

----------


## sprint

reliance to offer full movies for 30 rs without any data charges for mobile. 

telecomtalk.info/reliance-to-offer-full-length-movie-on-3g-platform/95756/#more-95756

----------


## sprint

idea reduced data on 15t rs 2i pack valid for three days now instead of 500 mb now 250 only.

----------


## MeoW

Enikku innale wnte gujart idea netsetter il oru offer vannu.. unlimited 3g browsing onRs 405. 30 days validity... Njan athu cheythu.. 6gb vare ullu 3g speed.. ennalum e offer kidilam thanne..

----------


## Midhunam

> Enikku innale wnte gujart idea netsetter il oru offer vannu.. unlimited 3g browsing onRs 405. 30 days validity... Njan athu cheythu.. *6gb vare ullu 3g speed*.. ennalum e offer kidilam thanne..


ennalum ths a good offer.....

ivide same pack, monthly 949rs aa povunnathu

ennano kerathil ithupole oru offer....???

----------


## MeoW

> ennalum ths a good offer.....
> 
> ivide same pack, monthly 949rs aa povunnathu
> 
> ennano kerathil ithupole oru offer....???


ithu special ofer aanu....

----------


## John Raj

njan ente airtel port cheyth idea aakan application koduthu..

8rs nte 30min 3g kandittaanu njan port cheythath

----------


## Midhunam

> njan ente airtel port cheyth idea aakan application koduthu..
> 
> 8rs nte 30min 3g kandittaanu njan port cheythath


to idea alleaa.....
good decision...  :flower:

----------


## John Raj

> to idea alleaa.....
> good decision...


avaru vilichirunnu call rate slash cheythu offer um ittu njan paranju 20 rs 1 hr unlimited offer thannal njan airtel il ninnolam enn.. 2 days wait cheyyan paranju... poyi pani nokkan paranju

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

bsnlinte monthily 500rs nte plan enthanu?????

----------


## sprint

> bsnlinte monthily 500rs nte plan enthanu?????


3g or broadband enthanu udeshichathu........... :Kudiyanz:

----------


## sprint

*Vodafone Introduces New 3G Plans, Will Now Offer 12GB for Rs 1599*


Vodafone today announced the launch of new 3G tariffs for 3G data plans for its customers.

These data plans start from Rs 25 for 25 MB data usage and go up to Rs 1599 for 12 GB of data usage. For any usage beyond the stipulated data usage on each plan, the customers will be charged at the rate of 2p/10kb.

The Pay As You Go (PAYG) rate for prepaid customers is now the most competitive and lowest in the market, making it much more affordable. At 2p/10kb, it is an 80% reduction from the existing rate, making it a plan tailor-made for everyone.

----------


## Midhunam

*thanx sprint*

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches 5 New Value for Money Broadband Flexi Combo Plans*

India’s largest Broadband Service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of five new High Speed Unlimited Value for Money Broadband Flexi Combo Plans with same rent as usage plans for its customers.

BSNL will be offering its plan from Rs 500 – Rs 1500 per month, the Rs 500 General Combo plan will offer download speed of 2Mbps upto 3GB and 256Kbps beyond the usage limit this plan will also offer free broadband and free calling of Rs 500 per month this is calucated depending on the rent what user is paying.

If a customer has opted Rs BSNL general combo plan Rs 1500 the customer will get free calling and broadband usage upto Rs 1500.The plan will be implemented from 1-7-2012 on pan India basis.


BSNL New Broadband Flexi Combo Plan Details

----------


## KEERIKKADAN JOSE

> 3g or broadband enthanu udeshichathu...........


broadband......

----------


## AslaN

> *BSNL Launches 5 New Value for Money Broadband Flexi Combo Plans*
> 
> India’s largest Broadband Service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of five new High Speed Unlimited Value for Money Broadband Flexi Combo Plans with same rent as usage plans for its customers.
> 
> BSNL will be offering its plan from Rs 500 – Rs 1500 per month, the Rs 500 General Combo plan will offer download speed of 2Mbps upto 3GB and 256Kbps beyond the usage limit this plan will also offer free broadband and free calling of Rs 500 per month this is calucated depending on the rent what user is paying.
> 
> If a customer has opted Rs BSNL general combo plan Rs 1500 the customer will get free calling and broadband usage upto Rs 1500.The plan will be implemented from 1-7-2012 on pan India basis.
> 
> 
> BSNL New Broadband Flexi Combo Plan Details


 anapol 500 planilottu mattam...........

----------


## abcdmachan

*Double Usage For COMBO Offer... Means if ur monthly limit is 3GB, it will 6GB if ur in COMBO Offer....
The Best ever offer i hav seen for Broadband...*

----------


## John Raj

> *Double Usage For COMBO Offer... Means if ur monthly limit is 3GB, it will 6GB if ur in COMBO Offer....
> The Best ever offer i hav seen for Broadband...*


ente calicut le veettil asianet digital tv aanu.... but avide BB eduthitt.... :Thinking:

----------


## kannappanunni

njan innu bsnl wimax align cheythu, signal consistant akki. review okke nale idam. adaar peruppu anu ippol. images okke vachu oru review expect cheyyam.

----------


## kannappanunni

*My BSNL Wimax Images*

----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## kannappanunni



----------


## jeseus

kannapppaa... transfer rate screenshot onnu postammo?

----------


## John Raj

idea lek port cheythu... Hello tune idan best option entha? Airtel il daily 1rs nte activate cheyth pinne unsubscribe cheyyan thudangumbo 15rs nte offer tarum ath pole song selection free um... Idea il any tips??

----------


## Midhunam

Thnxx kannapn 4 posters,,,,
set up aanallo wimx....appo idea 3g okke kalanjo...??

----------


## AslaN

endava ee wimax

----------


## singam

ideayude 20 rs 1 hr unlimited 3g pack mobile vazhi activate cheyyan pattuvo? atho paper coupon vangano? ee 8rs packum engneya activate cheyya mobile vazhi?

----------


## Midhunam

> Applied for BSNL, 2 mnths back. No response.
> 
> Using Photon + - Not good
> Using MTS Mblaze : Bad


go to* idea* sabji.... :1st:

----------


## singam

> go to* idea* sabji....


Njanum ideayil ottu port cheyyan pova from vodafone..

----------


## kannappanunni

> endava ee wimax


wireless broadband from BSNL.  :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## kannappanunni

> Thnxx kannapn 4 posters,,,,
> set up aanallo wimx....appo idea 3g okke kalanjo...??


ideade 6 gb adyathe 5-6 divasam kaumbole theerum. idea sim active akki thanne vekkum  :1st:  :1st:

----------


## AslaN

Bsnl broadband usage check cheyan vela vayum undo...service id mathremae ariyathe ulu

----------


## kannappanunni

> Bsnl broadband usage check cheyan vela vayum undo...service id mathremae ariyathe ulu


exchange l vilichu number paranjal id avar paranju tharum. password - password  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Leader

> go to* idea* sabji....


you mean Idea 3G? I use Docomo 3G now. Speed is good but it fluctuate a lot.

Idea tariff is high ( I am in bangalore)

----------


## Thakkudu

@ Kannappan chettan..wimax tarriff enigine anu...initial cost ethra.

Officil ippo airtel broadband anu use cheyyunnathu . 1300+tax
2 mbps upto 20 GB pinne 256kbps

Reliance ninnum puthiya offer 
12mbps upto 25 GB pinne 1 mbps ..rent 999+tax only..mariyalo ennu alochikkuvanu

----------


## abcdmachan

> @ Kannappan chettan..wimax tarriff enigine anu...initial cost ethra.
> 
> Officil ippo airtel broadband anu use cheyyunnathu . 1300+tax
> 2 mbps upto 20 GB pinne 256kbps
> 
> Reliance ninnum puthiya offer 
> 12mbps upto 25 GB pinne 1 mbps ..rent 999+tax only..mariyalo ennu alochikkuvanu


*Swanthamayi office ulla aalanalle....Puli...* :Ph34r:  :Ph34r:

----------


## Naradhan

> Bsnl broadband usage check cheyan vela vayum undo...service id mathremae ariyathe ulu





> exchange l vilichu number paranjal id avar paranju tharum. password - password


Kannappa chekon paranja vazhiye ullu ..... Thaan ivide postunna time kodu avare vilichu nokku ....

----------


## Thakkudu

> *Swanthamayi office ulla aalanalle....Puli...*


 :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:  :Sleep:

----------


## kannappanunni

> @ Kannappan chettan..wimax tarriff enigine anu...initial cost ethra.
> 
> Officil ippo airtel broadband anu use cheyyunnathu . 1300+tax
> 2 mbps upto 20 GB pinne 256kbps
> 
> Reliance ninnum puthiya offer 
> 12mbps upto 25 GB pinne 1 mbps ..rent 999+tax only..mariyalo ennu alochikkuvanu


2500 - Adyam Kodukkanam - Ithu Thirike Kittunnathanu

750 Rs For Unlimited - 1 Month - 512 Kbps. nalla speed undu. 

but adyam avru vannu range/signal check cheyyum.

----------


## Thakkudu

> 2500 - Adyam Kodukkanam - Ithu Thirike Kittunnathanu
> 
> 750 Rs For Unlimited - 1 Month - 512 Kbps. nalla speed undu. 
> 
> but adyam avru vannu range/signal check cheyyum.


ithu home plan ano..office plan koodumo...

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithu home plan ano..office plan koodumo...


ariyilla  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## sprint

> ideayude 20 rs 1 hr unlimited 3g pack mobile vazhi activate cheyyan pattuvo? atho paper coupon vangano? ee 8rs packum engneya activate cheyya mobile vazhi?


no 20 rs pack paper coupon vazhi mathrame activate cheyan kazhiyu . 8 rs pack mobileil cheyam *800*amount# ithanu format easy recharge aayum cheyam .

----------


## sprint

> you mean Idea 3G? I use Docomo 3G now. Speed is good but it fluctuate a lot.
> 
> Idea tariff is high ( I am in bangalore)


idea tariff high aaneno no man. its most cheap 3g now available .20 rs plan daily cheyuka aanengil one month 15 gb kittum for 600 rs.

----------


## cinemabhranthan

> Bsnl broadband usage check cheyan vela vayum undo...service id mathremae ariyathe ulu




selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in/ 

ee sitil ningalude landline register cheyu..then u can check usage..

In case of doubts, call 12678 from landline..

----------


## kcsugeesh

> 2500 - Adyam Kodukkanam - Ithu Thirike Kittunnathanu
> 
> 750 Rs For Unlimited - 1 Month - 512 Kbps. nalla speed undu. 
> 
> but adyam avru vannu range/signal check cheyyum.


ethu reliance broadband aano

----------


## Thakkudu

> ethu reliance broadband aano


bsnl wimax anu

----------


## Midhunam

> you mean Idea 3G? I use Docomo 3G now. Speed is good but it fluctuate a lot.
> 
> Idea tariff is high ( I am in bangalore)


s, idea 3G... Im using....

950 unlimited(6gb)
but kannapn parnjthupole muthalavukayillaa... withn fewdays 6gb kondu theernukittum....

----------


## jeseus

> s, idea 3G... Im using....
> 
> 950 unlimited(6gb)
> but kannapn parnjthupole muthalavukayillaa... withn fewdays 6gb kondu theernukittum....


speed koodumbol usageum koodum....

3gil 6gb ennu parayunnathu onnum ella...

----------


## hitman87

*Tata Photon cuts tariffs by 60 per cent*

Under the new tariff plan,  postpaid customers can choose from unlimited 6GB usage for only Rs 950  rental or unlimited 11 GB for only Rs 1,200. These two unlimited plans  also offer cash back of Rs 100 per month for 12 months from date of  purchase, the company said in a statement here. 

 Entry-level  packs now cost Rs 250 that offers 1GB of data download compared to Rs  650 earlier. Likewise, Rs 450 pack which earlier cost 750 will offer 2GB  now. 

 For the first time, the company also introduced reload  packs for postpaid customers with 1GB data download at Rs 200 and 2GB at  Rs 350.

----------


## singam

*My Idea 3G Speed Results
*

*Download Speed*



Download speed maximum 1.06 MBps vare poyi oru pravasheyam..constanty 500 - 800 KBps kittunundu..

*Connection Speed*

----------


## PULSE

I recently updated  android ics ota using idea 3g....i got speed in the 200 600 KBps range...so i could update it in mere 35 mts....i used rs 46 pack...2hr unlimited usage.....

----------


## jeseus

> *My Idea 3G Speed Results
> *
> 
> *Download Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> Download speed maximum 1.06 MBps vare poyi oru pravasheyam..constanty 500 - 800 KBps kittunundu..
> 
> *Connection Speed*


phone aanoo? athoo data card aano? use cheyyunnathu

----------


## singam

> phone aanoo? athoo data card aano? use cheyyunnathu


data card..unlockd data card..aircel and idea sim use cheyyunnu..

----------


## jeseus

> data card..unlockd data card..aircel and idea sim use cheyyunnu..


data cardunlock cheyyan ariyumoo?
athoo medichappol unlock aayirunnoo?

----------


## sprint

TAta Docomo Revises 3g plans 

5r 50 mb for 1 day 
22 rs 150 for 3 days
39 rs 150 for 7 days
90 rs 300 for 30 days 
265 _one gb;350-1.5gb ;450-2 gb for 30 days. 

tata Docomo also introduced a different concept where in on doing Second recharge of Rs. 4 customer use to get 1GB of data free. Few 3G packs have been discontinued like Rs. 9 or 11, Rs. 201 or Rs. 203.

----------


## abcdmachan

> data card..unlockd data card..aircel and idea sim use cheyyunnu..


*
Data card ennudheshikunnathu Net Setter aano...
Netsetter Enikku upload Above 2mbps kittiyittundu for Youtube..
Dwnload Above 5 kittiyitundu.......
*

----------


## singam

> data cardunlock cheyyan ariyumoo?
> athoo medichappol unlock aayirunnoo?


ente kaayil ideayue 2g netsetter undayirinnu..athu njan thanneya unlock cheythathu...athinu oru cheriya software undu..nammude netsetternte IMEI koduthal oru code genrate cheyyum..netsetteril vere sim edumbol athu oru code chodikkum..appo ee code type cheythal mathi..unlock avum..pinne ethu simum use cheyyam..

idea 3g netsetter unlock cheyyan sramichu..pakshe kittiyilla..athu kondu ebay nu oru unlocked data card vangichu..ella operatore netyum settings preloaded aanu..nammal venda sim itta settings select cheytha mathi..

----------


## singam

> *
> Data card ennudheshikunnathu Net Setter aano...
> Netsetter Enikku upload Above 2mbps kittiyittundu for Youtube..
> Dwnload Above 5 kittiyitundu.......
> *


njan use cheyyumathu airtel nte unlocked data card aanu..

----------


## AslaN

Evidae eadu verae 3g ayitilaa..idea mathremae expand cheyunae ulanu thonunu...docomo :Wallbash:

----------


## sprint

> Evidae eadu verae 3g ayitilaa..idea mathremae expand cheyunae ulanu thonunu...docomo


bsnl 3g available aano? if bsnl  available 2g simil gprs activate cheythu 3g modeil ittal mathi...vodafone is tie up with idea...vodafone 3g k range undo enu nokkuka...

----------


## abcdmachan

> njan use cheyyumathu airtel nte unlocked data card aanu..


*Data cardum netsetterum thammil difference entha??*

----------


## AslaN

Randum same thaneya...net setter idea mathremae patethae ulu..data cardil eadu sim venamikllum upyogikam..


> *Data cardum netsetterum thammil difference entha??*

----------


## Thakkudu

> bsnl 3g available aano? if bsnl  available 2g simil gprs activate cheythu 3g modeil ittal mathi...vodafone is tie up with idea...vodafone 3g k range undo enu nokkuka...


bsnl 2g tariff ariyamo...

----------


## kannappanunni

> bsnl 2g tariff ariyamo...


83 rs nu 3 gb matto undu.

----------


## Thakkudu

> 83 rs nu 3 gb matto undu.


1 month validity alle..  speed engine anu. cheriya packs undo .for testing like 15 in idea.

also recharge voucher minimum ethra anu...pala shopilum ithu available alla.. :Huh:

----------


## egregious

BSNL 3g tariffs and plans ethokkeya? 

I have activated 3G and is currently using the SIM in my Android phone, but without any plans. So, I am loosing a lot of money.

----------


## sprint

> bsnl 2g tariff ariyamo...


http://www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/b...e_gprswap.html

----------


## sprint

> 83 rs nu 3 gb matto undu.


no athu change cheythu now 2gb for 89 rs....

----------


## sprint

> 1 month validity alle..  speed engine anu. cheriya packs undo .for testing like 15 in idea.
> 
> also recharge voucher minimum ethra anu...pala shopilum ithu available alla..


starting from 7 rs undu....for 7 rs 100 mb for one day...packs shopil onum pokenda karyamilla...GPRS7 enu type cheythu 53733 ena no il msg cheythal mathi....if 89 then GPRS89.....

----------


## sprint

> BSNL 3g tariffs and plans ethokkeya? 
> 
> I have activated 3G and is currently using the SIM in my Android phone, but without any plans. So, I am loosing a lot of money.


here is the plans 

http://www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/b...data_plan.html

----------


## pathfinder



----------


## Midhunam

> 


 ingane poyaal IDEA netsetter kalayendi varum....
good offers from docomo....

*pathfinder,thanks for d info.*

----------


## abcdmachan

> ingane poyaal IDEA netsetter kalayendi varum....
> good offers from docomo....
> 
> *pathfinder,thanks for d info.*


*This is photon Whiz nd not Plus...
It has 2G Speed....*

----------


## sprint

ithu whiz ale no use plus aayerunenkil  :Yahoo:

----------


## John Raj

idea 3G  :puker: 

njan ente airtel veruthe port cheythu... :Doh:

----------


## kannappanunni

> idea 3G 
> 
> njan ente airtel veruthe port cheythu...


enthu patti ramana  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Midhunam

> *This is photon Whiz nd not Plus...
> It has 2G Speed....*


2g aanengilum better aanu ths offer...

idea 2g unltd.399rs...

this 199 only...

----------


## John Raj

> enthu patti ramana


speedum illa oru koppum illa

----------


## egregious

BSNL EVDO nirthiyo?

----------


## kannappanunni

> speedum illa oru koppum illa


etha phone use cheyyunne ???

u mean speed in mobile browsing or in pc.

----------


## abcdmachan

> 2g aanengilum better aanu ths offer...
> 
> idea 2g unltd.399rs...
> 
> this 199 only...


*Speed sux...
Athikam sthalathu rangum illa....*

----------


## AslaN

bsnl broadmand pudiya plan veladum  :Confused:

----------


## egregious

Reliance Netconnect aano BSNL DAtacard 3g aano nallathu?

----------


## sprint

*Exclusive : BSNL Launches Unlimited 3G Data Plan For Rs. 700*

Pan India 3G mobile and Data service provider Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) finally introduced new Unlimited 3G Data Plan at Rs.700 (with FUP) for its postpaid customers in all telecom circles of South Zone.

New Unlimited Plan will comes for Rs.700 offers 6 GB 3G Data usage with 3.6 Mbps speed and thereafter Unlimited free data usage with speed of 256 Kbps. Free data usage will be valid for Home and Roam across India.

The new  plan will be implemented in all South Zone Circles feasibility as a promotional measure for 90 days with effect from 16 July 2012.


“Best Value Plan” Revised :

Apart from the above new Unlimited 3G Plan, BSNL has also revised its “Best Value Plan” for postpaid segment.In this plan BSNL has increased the free 3G data usage from 2 GB to 6 GB . The monthly rental of this plan is Rs.700 and 3G data charges after free usage limit is Rs 100/GB. The revised plan will be available from 16 July 2012 across all circles on pan India basis.

----------


## sprint

* Bharti Airtel Cuts Down 4G/LTE Device Prices to Rs. 4999*

Airtel cuts down the 4G-LTE devices pricing to Rs. 4,999 from earlier Rs. 7999 (dongle) and Rs. 7750 (WiFi router).

With the price cut Airtel also revised the discounts on Breakfree Ultra and Ultimate plans for postpaid users. The new pricing of the devices and revised plans are available in both Kolkata and Bangaluru.

Airtel 4G New Plan Details

Plan Name	Breakfree Ultra	Breakfree Ultimate
Rental	1999	2999
Data benefits	18GB at high speed, then speed capped at 128kbps	30GB at high speed, then speed capped at 128kbps
Cashback offer	total Rs. 3749 discount over 12 months	total Rs. 4999 discount over 12 months
Effective discount per month	 Rs. 312	 Rs. 416

Update: It has been learnt that the price cut is for limited period and valid till 31st August, 2012.

----------


## egregious

No unlimited plans whatosoever for BSNL 3G prepaid plans. :o

----------


## singam

> *Data cardum netsetterum thammil difference entha??*


randum onnum thanne..ideayude datacardnte peranu netsetter ennu..like tata photon, reliance netconnect etc..

----------


## egregious

> randum onnum thanne..ideayude datacardnte peranu netsetter ennu..like tata photon, reliance netconnect etc..


So in netconnect and netsetter, there are SIM cards justlike in BSNL Datacard?

----------


## singam

> So in netconnect and netsetter, there are SIM cards justlike in BSNL Datacard?


netsetteril SIM aanu..netconnect ariyilla..

----------


## egregious

> netsetteril SIM aanu..netconnect ariyilla..


okay.

bought a bsnl datacard from ernakulam. they don't sell datacards of 3.6 or 7.2 at present. only 14.4 Mbps datacard (made by HUAWEI) for Rs. 2625 are being sold by BSNL at present. 

So, I bought a Huawei Datacard (7.2 Mbps) from a private shop. Model E303C. Rs. 1900.  

I hope this information will be useful for those who aren't aware of BSNL 3G datacard informations.

Also, BSNL do NOT have ANY unlimited 3G plans. Neither in prepaid nor in postpaid.  :Ho: 

The prepaid plans are a bit costly. 

By the way, someone please clarify about the theoritcal speed of BSNL 3G? Isn't it 3.6 Mbps , meaning a theoritical download speed of about 450 KBPS?

Or will we get higher speeds?

What about the 3G speeds of other networks like Idea, Tata Photon, Reliance NetConnect, etc.? Higher? Lower? Same? 

And what's the theoritical speed of EDGE and 2G? 

These are very significant informations that everyone will be needing and can avoid a lot of unnecessary confusions/

----------


## sprint

> okay.
> 
> bought a bsnl datacard from ernakulam. they don't sell datacards of 3.6 or 7.2 at present. only 14.4 Mbps datacard (made by HUAWEI) for Rs. 2625 are being sold by BSNL at present. 
> 
> So, I bought a Huawei Datacard (7.2 Mbps) from a private shop. Model E303C. Rs. 1900.  
> 
> I hope this information will be useful for those who aren't aware of BSNL 3G datacard informations.
> 
> Also, BSNL do NOT have ANY unlimited 3G plans. Neither in prepaid nor in postpaid. 
> ...



what you told is wrong they have 3.6 and 7.2 mbps data card available two days before they reducd 3.6mbps data card price fromm 1600 to 1344 ....

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Slashes Price of 3.6 Mbps 3G Data Card*

Pan India’s 3G Mobile service operator Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) once again slashed the price of its plug-n-play 3G USB Dongle (3G Data Card) from Rs. 1600 to Rs.1280 (Excluding 5% VAT) by 20% approx as a promotional offer for its prospective customer.



BSNL 3G Data card (Terracom LW272 and HFCL 3.6 Mbps) is now available at all BSNL Customer Service Centers Rs.1280 (Excluding 5% VAT) only. Please not that the total cost of 3G Data card will be Rs.1344 (including 5% VAT). The offer will be valid up to 2nd October, 2012.

BSNL also offering Start-up Kit (SUK) price of Rs.100 (Incl. of S. Tax) with 3G prepaid SIM card and free data transfers (Download and Upload) up to 1 GB for 1 month on the purchase of 3G Data Card.

BSNL also offers 3G data tariff plans for postpaid and prepaid starts from Rs.25 to Rs.3000 in all circles.

BSNL 3G Data Card (Terracom LW272 and HFCL 3.6 Mbps) will enable anytime, anywhere instant High Speed wireless Internet connectivity up to 3.6 Mbps for laptops and other computing devices, thereby significantly benefiting business users, roamers and travelers.

----------


## sprint

*Exclusive : BSNL Launches Unlimited 3G Data Plan For Rs. 700*

New Unlimited Plan will comes for Rs. 700 offers 6 GB 3G Data usage with 3.6 Mbps speed and thereafter Unlimited free data usage with speed of 256 Kbps. Free data usage will be valid for Home and Roam across India.

The new  plan will be implemented in all South Zone Circles feasibility as a promotional measure for 90 days with effect from 16 July 2012.


“Best Value Plan” Revised :

Apart from the above new Unlimited 3G Plan, BSNL has also revised its “Best Value Plan” for postpaid segment.In this plan BSNL has increased the free 3G data usage from 2 GB to 6 GB . The monthly rental of this plan is Rs. 700 and 3G data charges after free usage limit is Rs. 100/GB. The revised plan will be available from 16 July 2012 across all circles on pan India basis.

----------


## sprint

> okay.
> 
> bought a bsnl datacard from ernakulam. they don't sell datacards of 3.6 or 7.2 at present. only 14.4 Mbps datacard (made by HUAWEI) for Rs. 2625 are being sold by BSNL at present. 
> 
> So, I bought a Huawei Datacard (7.2 Mbps) from a private shop. Model E303C. Rs. 1900.  
> 
> I hope this information will be useful for those who aren't aware of BSNL 3G datacard informations.
> 
> Also, BSNL do NOT have ANY unlimited 3G plans. Neither in prepaid nor in postpaid. 
> ...



3g speed of networks will be diff ..it depends on signal strength,modems etc etc..among 3 other networks u mentioned only idea is gsm..other two tata photon and reliance netconnect is cdma...

in 2g  we will get only 256kbps max ...but most of operators are not giving full speed they are capping it....

----------


## egregious

@ Sprint.

Granted, BSNL have their own Data Cards. 

But it is unavailable in Ernakulam, the biggest city in Kerala. 

Regarding the unlimited 3G plan, I was told by BSNL staff itself that there is NO unlimited plans for BSNL 3G in the prepaid section. For post-paid, they may have.

----------


## sprint

> @ Sprint.
> 
> Granted, BSNL have their own Data Cards. 
> 
> But it is unavailable in Ernakulam, the biggest city in Kerala. 
> 
> Regarding the unlimited 3G plan, I was told by BSNL staff itself that there is NO unlimited plans for BSNL 3G in the prepaid section. For post-paid, they may have.


with effect from 16 July 2012. news came only 3 days before... heading kandile exclusive ennu.... bsnl cc nu official notice vanitundavilla....allengilum bsnl te karyam ellaverkalum last aanu in cc,advertising,marketing etc etc now only a little bit changes are seeing,,,

----------


## egregious

Okay, that's good news.

----------


## John Raj



----------


## John Raj

> etha phone use cheyyunne ???
> 
> u mean speed in mobile browsing or in pc.


E63... 3G full range und... 
pc aayi connect cheyyumbo verum koora... bsnl 2G is far better than IDEA 3G my experience

----------


## pathfinder



----------


## Thakkudu

> E63... 3G full range und... 
> pc aayi connect cheyyumbo verum koora... bsnl 2G is far better than IDEA 3G my experience


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  idea 3g nalla speed undallo. pc ayittu connect cheyyumpol 4 mbps okke kittarundu...

----------


## Thakkudu

> 


njan idea prepaid aircel lellu port cheythu..innu port akum

also idea postpaid to bsnl post paid port cheythu///bsnl post paid nalla offers anu

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

=EXCLUSiVE=  
 New BSNL 3G DATACARD OFFER (July 10 Onwards)

*Prepaid: 1210 Only
*PostPaid:1710 Only

This is For 3.2MBPS Device.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

BSNL 3G DATACARD  Offer: UnLimited At Just 750..!!

*PostPaid Aanenkil 750 Rent   60 Rs Tax. Total 810 Bill Varum..

*Prepaid Aanenkil Unlimited Plan At Just 825 Rs.!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

New Offer From BSNL.!!

Swanthamayi Data Card'o NetSetter'o Ullavar Puthiyath Vaangendathilla.
Ningalude Pazhaya NetSetter Thanne BSNL'ilek Maattam..
Installation Charge 350 Rs Only.!!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

NEW BSNL 3G DATA CARD PLAN (PREPAID) 
 Ente Mobile Camera Photo Aanu. Doubts Ullavark Chodhikkaam..!

----------


## sprint

idea 3g data plan format for activation from mobile changed now can be activated by *165*amount#

----------


## egregious

> NEW BSNL 3G DATA CARD PLAN (PREPAID) 
>  Ente Mobile Camera Photo Aanu. Doubts Ullavark Chodhikkaam..!



Are these unlimited plans 'totally UNLIMITED'?

Or is there anything like, 3G speeds till 5GB and later on, 256Kbps?

----------


## Midhunam

new unltd. offers --aircel, bsnl....
idea port chyaan time aayi....

----------


## Midhunam

> New Offer From BSNL.!!
> 
> Swanthamayi Data Card'o NetSetter'o Ullavar Puthiyath Vaangendathilla.
> Ningalude Pazhaya NetSetter Thanne BSNL'ilek Maattam..
> Installation Charge 350 Rs Only.!!


thanks 4 d info.

ithu bsnl offcl  chnge aaki tharumo, or out kondupoyi chyanno...??

idea 950 plan muthalavukayillaaa

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 





> BSNL 3G DATACARD  Offer: UnLimited At Just 750..!!
> 
> *PostPaid Aanenkil 750 Rent   60 Rs Tax. Total 810 Bill Varum..
> 
> *Prepaid Aanenkil Unlimited Plan At Just 825 Rs.!


unlimited plans ok 5GB kazhinjaal speedkurayunnathaanooo....
any idea about tat...........

----------


## sprint

> unlimited plans ok 5GB kazhinjaal speedkurayunnathaanooo....
> any idea about tat...........


yaa after limit the speed will be reduced to 128 kbps

----------


## sprint

> Are these unlimited plans 'totally UNLIMITED'?
> 
> Or is there anything like, 3G speeds till 5GB and later on, 256Kbps?


after 5 gb only 256 kbps only

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Are these unlimited plans 'totally UNLIMITED'?
> 
> Or is there anything like, 3G speeds till 5GB and later on, 256Kbps?





> unlimited plans ok 5GB kazhinjaal speedkurayunnathaanooo....
> any idea about tat...........





> yaa after limit the speed will be reduced to 128 kbps





> after 5 gb only 256 kbps only


  NO. TOTALY UNLIMITED AANU..
SPEED LIMITATION ILLA..!!
U WiLL GET 3G SPEED.!!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> new unltd. offers --aircel, bsnl....
> idea port chyaan time aayi....


 ippozhum ideayum Kondirikkuva..?
Eduthu kalayeda..!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> thanks 4 d info.
> 
> ithu bsnl offcl  chnge aaki tharumo, or out kondupoyi chyanno...??
> 
> idea 950 plan muthalavukayillaaa


 Ninte Kayyil Eppo Etha irikkunne ?

----------


## Midhunam

> Ninte Kayyil Eppo Etha irikkunne ?


idea netsetter

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> idea netsetter


 3G Or 2G...?

----------


## Midhunam

> 3G Or 2G...?


3G...949 unltd(FUP-6GB) plan

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 3G...949 unltd(FUP-6GB) plan


  Aadyam Aa Netsetter Unlock Cheyyuka..
Ennitt Bsnl Office'il Kondu Povuka.
Installation Charge 350 Rs Maathram.!
Avar Puthiya Sim Tharum.!
Thats All..!

----------


## egregious

> NO. TOTALY UNLIMITED AANU..
> SPEED LIMITATION ILLA..!!
> U WiLL GET 3G SPEED.!!


I heard it's the opposite way.

Any reference or links ?

----------


## Leader

njan Docomo 3g estick (dongle ) use cheyyunnu.... horrible anithu... ettavum mandanmaraya kore ennam customcer care-lum..  enikkini ithu venda...

ee pandaram engane unlock cheyyan pattum? ennittu vere ethedukkanam?

Bangalore-il nau njan!

----------


## Leader

and for my smart phone oru 3g use cheyyan aagrahikkunnu... enganeyokke anu tariif, I mean who ic better. Now I use 2 G vodafone, can I use the same number for 3g and MNP to any other better 3g provider other than TATA.

----------


## kannappanunni

> and for my smart phone oru 3g use cheyyan aagrahikkunnu... enganeyokke anu tariif, I mean who ic better. Now I use 2 G vodafone, can I use the same number for 3g and MNP to any other better 3g provider other than TATA.


idea eduthal 949 nu one month unlimited. 6 gb vare high speed then sow speed.

pinne phone hspda ano ?. verum 3g kondu nalla speed kittilla.

----------


## egregious

> NO. TOTALY UNLIMITED AANU..
> SPEED LIMITATION ILLA..!!
> U WiLL GET 3G SPEED.!!


I heard it's the opposite way.

Any reference or links ?

----------


## kannappanunni

> NO. TOTALY UNLIMITED AANU..
> SPEED LIMITATION ILLA..!!
> U WiLL GET 3G SPEED.!!


SWAPNATHIL AKUM  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:

----------


## egregious

KoLLaM ShA  evide poyi?

----------


## Leader

> idea eduthal 949 nu one month unlimited. 6 gb vare high speed then sow speed.
> 
> pinne phone hspda ano ?. verum 3g kondu nalla speed kittilla.


mobile samsung omina w . HSPA 14.4/5.76 mbps... pore?

949 -il 2g enthelum free undo, I mean talk time? actually 6 GB onnum mobile-il venda unless I can use it as a modem/dongle. 1 or 2 GB with good speed is sufficient.

ippozhathe vodafone angottu port cheyyan pattumo (ippo 2 g) (idea coverage onnu check cheyyanam)

----------


## kannappanunni

> mobile samsung omina w . HSPA 14.4/5.76 mbps... pore?
> 
> 949 -il 2g enthelum free undo, I mean talk time? actually 6 GB onnum mobile-il venda unless I can use it as a modem/dongle. 1 or 2 GB with good speed is sufficient.
> 
> ippozhathe vodafone angottu port cheyyan pattumo (ippo 2 g) (idea coverage onnu check cheyyanam)


mathi mathi

talk tme onnum kittila  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> I heard it's the opposite way.
> 
> Any reference or links ?


  Referencum Linkum Onnumilla..
Ente Friend 2 Varshamayi Use Cheyyunnund..
He is Downloading About 75 GB Per Month...
And i Confirmed it From Bsnl Customer Centre, Kollam...!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> SWAPNATHIL AKUM


  Podey.. Karyamayitta Paranjath...!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> KoLLaM ShA  evide poyi?


 ividundallo...
Entha Prashnam ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> njan Docomo 3g estick (dongle ) use cheyyunnu.... horrible anithu... ettavum mandanmaraya kore ennam customcer care-lum..  enikkini ithu venda...
> 
> ee pandaram engane unlock cheyyan pattum? ennittu vere ethedukkanam?
> 
> Bangalore-il nau njan!


 Keralathilayirunnel Njan Helpamayirunnu.... 
 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> and for my smart phone oru 3g use cheyyan aagrahikkunnu... enganeyokke anu tariif, I mean who ic better. Now I use 2 G vodafone, can I use the same number for 3g and MNP to any other better 3g provider other than TATA.


  3G Provide Cheyyunna Networkilek MNP Cheythal Ee Numberil Thanne 3G Use Cheyyam..
Ethanu Better Ennu Avide Use Cheyyunnavarodu Chodhikkukaye Vazhiyullu.
If U Were in Kerala, i Will Suggest BSNL Or Docomo.

----------


## Johny

> Podey.. Karyamayitta Paranjath...!


idea 6gb kazhinjaal speed kuthane kurayum.
bsnlnum athupole upper limit vallathum undo?

3G speed ennu parayathe kriyamayi downloading speed parayamo?
(in kb/mb pes sec)

----------


## sprint

> idea 6gb kazhinjaal speed kuthane kurayum.
> bsnlnum athupole upper limit vallathum undo?
> 
> 3G speed ennu parayathe kriyamayi downloading speed parayamo?
> (in kb/mb pes sec)


yaa bsnl num speed limit undu after 5 gb 256 kbsc only. all operators are having speed limit after certain gb. speed yil be reduced to 128 or 256 kb /sec .

----------


## sprint

@leader

if selecting 3g idea;bsnl ;aircel &airtel can be considered.vodafone is using idea network so nothing new in it

----------


## sprint

pandu idea 2g simil 3g activate cheythu 2g internet pack recharge cheythal 3g speed kittiyerunu athu epoyum available aano?

----------


## Leader

> 3G Provide Cheyyunna Networkilek MNP Cheythal Ee Numberil Thanne 3G Use Cheyyam..
> Ethanu Better Ennu Avide Use Cheyyunnavarodu Chodhikkukaye Vazhiyullu.
> If U Were in Kerala, i Will Suggest BSNL Or Docomo.


OK, it is portable. Good.

Now BSNL/Airtel/Idea orennam choose cheyyanam, I am not happy with Docomo, I use a 3g dongle internet and service is very bad. it disconects or dowloand drops to 0 kbps every 10 minutes.

BSNL-ne viswasikkamo?  ee phone modem ayi use cheyyan pattumo? I want to connect to laptop sometimes

----------


## sprint

> OK, it is portable. Good.
> 
> Now BSNL/Airtel/Idea orennam choose cheyyanam, I am not happy with Docomo, I use a 3g dongle internet and service is very bad. it disconects or dowloand drops to 0 kbps every 10 minutes.
> 
> BSNL-ne viswasikkamo?  ee phone modem ayi use cheyyan pattumo? I want to connect to laptop sometimes



yaa connect cheyam. njan oke agneyanu connect cheyunathu.bsnl problem onum ila plans nalathu ideail aanu my opinion only you can select ur choice.

----------


## Leader

> yaa connect cheyam. njan oke agneyanu connect cheyunathu.bsnl problem onum ila plans nalathu ideail aanu my opinion only you can select ur choice.


cost effective ayirikkanam, roaming kittanam... customer care-il vilichu theri parayan avasaram undakkaruthu.. ithreyullooo demands

----------


## Brother

> pandu idea 2g simil 3g activate cheythu 2g internet pack recharge cheythal 3g speed kittiyerunu athu epoyum available aano?


nge..ingane kittumo?? enkil pinne 2g use cheythal pore??

btw evdo bsnl speed limit onnumilla

----------


## Don Mathew

> @leader
> 
> if selecting 3g idea;bsnl ;aircel &airtel can be considered.vodafone is using idea network so nothing new in it


Vodafone mathramalla....Airtel um Kerala circle il Idea network aanu use cheyyunnathu.... :Whistling: 

Kerala circle il 3G licence ullathu-Idea,Aircel,Docomo,BSNL ...maathramanu..!

Karnataka circle aanel nere thirichaanu...Idea Airtel nte 3G network aanu use cheyyunnathu....!

Karnataka circle il 3G license ullathu-Airtel,Aircel,Docomo,BSNL...!

----------


## egregious

> Referencum Linkum Onnumilla..
> Ente Friend 2 Varshamayi Use Cheyyunnund..
> He is Downloading About 75 GB Per Month...
> And i Confirmed it From Bsnl Customer Centre, Kollam...!


I just bought a 3G Datacard for my friend from Ernakulam BSNL Office in July 2nd week. I saw the plans and talked to the officials. There is NO UNLIMETED PLANS in prepaid segment at all at present. For post-paid , there is a plan for Rs. 700, in which upto 5 or 6 GB will be covered by Rs. 700 and after that, it's Rs. 100/ extra 1 GB used. 

They may have released a new plan (unlimited) on 16th July as you have told. Prepaid Rs. 700. But I honestly think that you will get 3G speeds upto 6 GB and after that, it's 256 Kbps.

Thaangalude friend 75 GB per month download cheyyunnundel (whithout paying extra), athu enthelum mistake kaaranam aavam; BSNL nte bhaagathu ninnum.  Parayaan pattilla, iniyippo veedu jepthi cheyyaanaarikkum avar orikkal varunnathu.

----------


## sprint

> cost effective ayirikkanam, roaming kittanam... customer care-il vilichu theri parayan avasaram undakkaruthu.. ithreyullooo demands


roaming cost effective oke ok aanu.. but customer careil theri vilikaM pattila customer executive aayi connect aavan half hour edukum

----------


## John Raj

> pandu idea 2g simil 3g activate cheythu 2g internet pack recharge cheythal 3g speed kittiyerunu athu epoyum available aano?


3g recharge cheythal kittunnathinekkal nalla speed 2g cheyth 3g mode il ittal kittunnund... :cheers:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> idea 6gb kazhinjaal speed kuthane kurayum.
> bsnlnum athupole upper limit vallathum undo?
> 
> 3G speed ennu parayathe kriyamayi downloading speed parayamo?
> (in kb/mb pes sec)


  BSNL Upper Limit illa.
3.2 MBPS Aanu Speed..
300-350 KB Per Second Kittunnund..
SomeTimes Upto 450 KB Per Second Kittum..

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> yaa bsnl num speed limit undu after 5 gb 256 kbsc only. all operators are having speed limit after certain gb. speed yil be reduced to 128 or 256 kb /sec .


  NO UPPER LiMiT FOR BSNL...!!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> pandu idea 2g simil 3g activate cheythu 2g internet pack recharge cheythal 3g speed kittiyerunu athu epoyum available aano?


 Kollam District'il ippol Ee Paripadi Workunnilla...
But Tvm'il Kittunnund Ennu Oru Friend Paranju..

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> OK, it is portable. Good.
> 
> Now BSNL/Airtel/Idea orennam choose cheyyanam, I am not happy with Docomo, I use a 3g dongle internet and service is very bad. it disconects or dowloand drops to 0 kbps every 10 minutes.
> 
> BSNL-ne viswasikkamo?


 i Cant Help U..
Bcoz Banglore'ile Situation Enik Ariyilla..  :Sad: 
Keralathil Bsnl is Best..!

----------


## kannappanunni

Ee sha alu kollamallo, BSNL l illatha unlimited plan ne patti nannayi samsarikkunnu, innum njan bsnl officel poyi ithe patti thirakkiyirunnu, but they said they have no unlimited 3g plans.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> ee phone modem ayi use cheyyan pattumo? I want to connect to laptop sometimes


 Yes. Pattum..
There Are 3 Methods To Connect...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> nge..ingane kittumo?? enkil pinne 2g use cheythal pore??


  Yes. Pattum..
3G Ulla Phone Venamennu Maathram..
Ethenkil 2G GPRS Pack Cheythitt 3G Network (UMTS Mode) Pidichittal Mathi...
Idea'yilum Mumb Pattumayirunnu.. Ippo Block Aayi..
Bsnl'ilum Docomo'yil Ingane Cheyyaam...!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> I just bought a 3G Datacard for my friend from Ernakulam BSNL Office in July 2nd week. I saw the plans and talked to the officials. There is NO UNLIMETED PLANS in prepaid segment at all at present. For post-paid , there is a plan for Rs. 700, in which upto 5 or 6 GB will be covered by Rs. 700 and after that, it's Rs. 100/ extra 1 GB used. 
> 
> They may have released a new plan (unlimited) on 16th July as you have told. Prepaid Rs. 700. But I honestly think that you will get 3G speeds upto 6 GB and after that, it's 256 Kbps.


 No Dude..
U Are Mistaken..
Bsnl 3g Unlimited Plan Und:
Prepaid: 825 Rs
PostPaid: 750 Rs. 
Ithinte Notice Njan Photo Eduth 2-3 Pages Mumbe Postiyirunnu..
Kandille ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Thaangalude friend 75 GB per month download cheyyunnundel (whithout paying extra), athu enthelum mistake kaaranam aavam; BSNL nte bhaagathu ninnum.  Parayaan pattilla, iniyippo veedu jepthi cheyyaanaarikkum avar orikkal varunnathu.


  itz Not Mistake Dude..
Ente Naattilulla Orupadu Per ith use Cheyyunnund..
Kollam Bus Stand'ilum Bsnl Office'ilumokke Ee Plan'inte Valiya Flex Board Vechittund..
Adutha Thavana Kollathek Pokumbo Athinte Photo Njan Postaam..
Ennit Neeyokke Vishwasichal Mathi..
Ketto..  :Angry:  :Sad:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Ee sha alu kollamallo, BSNL l illatha unlimited plan ne patti nannayi samsarikkunnu, innum njan bsnl officel poyi ithe patti thirakkiyirunnu, but they said they have no unlimited 3g plans.


  Njan Pande Anganeya..
Bhayankara Sambhavama...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Ee sha alu kollamallo, BSNL l illatha unlimited plan ne patti nannayi samsarikkunnu, innum njan bsnl officel poyi ithe patti thirakkiyirunnu, but they said they have no unlimited 3g plans.


 Ennitt 3G Plan'ine Kurichonnum Thirikkiyille ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Chila Maanyanmark Vendi Ente Thanne Post Njan Quotonnu..... 


> NEW BSNL 3G DATA CARD PLAN (PREPAID) 
>  Ente Mobile Camera Photo Aanu. Doubts Ullavark Chodhikkaam..!

----------


## Don Mathew

> Yes. Pattum..
> 3G Ulla Phone Venamennu Maathram..
> Ethenkil 2G GPRS Pack Cheythitt 3G Network (UMTS Mode) Pidichittal Mathi...
> Idea'yilum Mumb Pattumayirunnu.. Ippo Block Aayi..
> Bsnl'ilum Docomo'yil Ingane Cheyyaam...!


Pakshe angane 3G network il keriyaal actual 3G speed kittillallo....3G network vazhi 2G speed'e kittullu....2G networ vazhi kerunnathilum kurachum koodi better aayirikum speed ennu maathram.....

Pinne nerathe Airtel,Idea,BSNL thudangi mikka networks ilum bug undayirunnu....enthokeyo tharikida paripadi cheythaal 2G offer eduthavarku polum 3G speeds kittunnathu......Pakshe athu ellaam ippo avar sheriyaki....!

Airtel nte 98 Rs nte unlimited 2G offer eduthu veruthe 3G offer activated aayikittiyittundu ente chila friends nu.. :Greedy: .Ippo rekshayilla... :pale:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Pakshe angane 3G network il keriyaal actual 3G speed kittillallo....3G network vazhi 2G speed'e kittullu....2G networ vazhi kerunnathilum kurachum koodi better aayirikum speed ennu maathram.....
> 
> Pinne nerathe Airtel,Idea,BSNL thudangi mikka networks ilum bug undayirunnu....enthokeyo tharikida paripadi cheythaal 2G offer eduthavarku polum 3G speeds kittunnathu......Pakshe athu ellaam ippo avar sheriyaki....!
> 
> Airtel nte 98 Rs nte unlimited 2G offer eduthu veruthe 3G offer activated aayikittiyittundu ente chila friends nu...Ippo rekshayilla...


  BSNL'ilum Docomo'yilum Still Working...
Njan bsnl'il Anganeyanu Use Cheyyunnath...!

----------


## sprint

> Pakshe angane 3G network il keriyaal actual 3G speed kittillallo....3G network vazhi 2G speed'e kittullu....2G networ vazhi kerunnathilum kurachum koodi better aayirikum speed ennu maathram.....
> 
> Pinne nerathe Airtel,Idea,BSNL thudangi mikka networks ilum bug undayirunnu....enthokeyo tharikida paripadi cheythaal 2G offer eduthavarku polum 3G speeds kittunnathu......Pakshe athu ellaam ippo avar sheriyaki....!
> 
> Airtel nte 98 Rs nte unlimited 2G offer eduthu veruthe 3G offer activated aayikittiyittundu ente chila friends nu...Ippo rekshayilla...


 :Angry:  :Crying:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## sprint

> BSNL'ilum Docomo'yilum Still Working...
> Njan bsnl'il Anganeyanu Use Cheyyunnath...!


bsnl nil 3g speed ala kittunathu 2g speed thaneyanu 256 kbps  :Proof:  ...ella opearatorsum 2g speed epo cap cheythitundu to 128,64kbps... bsnlil 3g modeil edumbol cap cheytha limit mari full 256kbps aakunu..thats all taking place...so we are getting download speed high but only below max of 50KBPS...

----------


## Brother

blackberry bsnl gprs plans arkkenkilum ariyamo??

----------


## kannappanunni

BSNL Da

Nammude bsnl nte oru krayame. njan wimax connection edutha karyam nerathe postiyallo. home unlimited 750 enna plan anu njan edukkan uddeshichathu, but tick cheythathu oru limited plan. enakku first bill vannu, njan ngetti poyi, 6000 rs. bsnl offil chennu. ente application eduthappol njan tick cheytha problem anennu kandethi. 6000 adaykkanam ennu orthu vishamichu ninnu. appol bsnl officer ennodu paranju sir pedikkanda (they addressing each customer as sir now), ithu shariyakkam. enikku samadanamayi. oduvil 750 um taxum adachu ellam compliment ayi. ente plan avar matti home unlimted akki. speed kurayum ennu paranju, but ipplum nyayamay speed undu, like land connection brodband.

ithu oru private network ayirunnenkil ?. ente 2 masathe bill 12,000 njan adykkendi vannene. athanu parayunne BSNL anu best. BSNL da,. avarude technical assiatnsum kidu anu. nalla proper assiastance anu.

----------


## sprint

> BSNL Da
> 
> Nammude bsnl nte oru krayame. njan wimax connection edutha karyam nerathe postiyallo. home unlimited 750 enna plan anu njan edukkan uddeshichathu, but tick cheythathu oru limited plan. enakku first bill vannu, njan ngetti poyi, 6000 rs. bsnl offil chennu. ente application eduthappol njan tick cheytha problem anennu kandethi. 6000 adaykkanam ennu orthu vishamichu ninnu. appol bsnl officer ennodu paranju sir 
> pedikkanda (they addressing each
>  customer as sir now), ithu 
> shariyakkam. enikku samadanamayi. oduvil 750 um 
> taxum adachu ellam compliment 
> ayi. ente plan avar matti home
>  unlimted akki. speed kurayum 
> ...


 :Ho:  ithu onam bumber lottery adichathanu. ennalum avar egane ithu agree cheythu. :Thinking:  :Thinking: service karyam oke kanaku thaneyanu. customer aare aayi connect cheyanum enkil min 15 min hold cheyanam. connect cheythal pine ok. enthayalum pandathe kalum service improve cheythitundu . . .

----------


## Samachayan

> Yes. Pattum..
> There Are 3 Methods To Connect...


3 methods? Athethokkeyaa

----------


## sprint

> 3 methods? Athethokkeyaa


mobile pc yum aayi connect cheyan aano  :Thinking:  usb cable bluetooth wifi (hot spot) vazhiyum connect cheyam . .

----------


## kannappanunni

> ithu onam bumber lottery adichathanu. ennalum avar egane ithu agree cheythu.service karyam oke kanaku thaneyanu. customer aare aayi connect cheyanum enkil min 15 min hold cheyanam. connect cheythal pine ok. enthayalum pandathe kalum service improve cheythitundu . . .


bsnl mobile cc anu pathetic, but athu avrude kuyappam alla, athrem busy anu cc.

----------


## sprint

> bsnl mobile cc anu pathetic, but athu avrude kuyappam alla, athrem busy anu cc.



 :Angry: baki operatorsnu onum customers ille busy aavan.busy aayathu kondu onum ala call attend cheyan aalu venam . athinu cash mudaki aale edukanam alandu ethu neram you are in q enala parayendathtu . . . .

----------


## abcdmachan

Edited...............

----------


## kannappanunni

> baki operatorsnu onum customers ille busy aavan.busy aayathu kondu onum ala call attend cheyan aalu venam . athinu cash mudaki aale edukanam alandu ethu neram you are in q enala parayendathtu . . . .


ente mashe cc elam third party anu. bsnl jeevanakkar onnum alla namukku answer tharunnathu  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## LOLan

> Pakshe angane 3G network il keriyaal actual 3G speed kittillallo....3G network vazhi 2G speed'e kittullu....2G networ vazhi kerunnathilum kurachum koodi better aayirikum speed ennu maathram.....
> 
> Pinne nerathe Airtel,Idea,BSNL thudangi mikka networks ilum bug undayirunnu....enthokeyo tharikida paripadi cheythaal 2G offer eduthavarku polum 3G speeds kittunnathu......Pakshe athu ellaam ippo avar sheriyaki....!
> 
> Airtel nte 98 Rs nte unlimited 2G offer eduthu veruthe 3G offer activated aayikittiyittundu ente chila friends nu...Ippo rekshayilla...


airtel 3g thudangiya time ingane oru setup undayrnu....2G recharge cheyth 3G mode ilekk matiyal ugran speed ayrnu...pc connect cheythal 100kb/s vare downloading speed kitiyrnu...
Ente cousin ingane 2-3 cinema downloadiyitund frm Pc...
Bt ipo ath nadappilla  :Thumb down:

----------


## Don Mathew

> baki operatorsnu onum customers ille busy aavan.busy aayathu kondu onum ala call attend cheyan aalu venam . athinu cash mudaki aale edukanam alandu ethu neram you are in q enala parayendathtu . . . .


Ente anubhavathilum ettavum pathetic service BSNL nte aanu..ella kaaryathilum..bill issues,network problems,internet problems.. :Thumb down: 

Pandu Mobile customers BSNL nu rural areas il vare Nalla coverage ullathukondu ellarum BSNL eduthirunnu...ippo major private networksinellaam avarekaalum coverage undu....athode BSNL nte kaaryam pokaayi...!

----------


## LOLan

> Ente anubhavathilum ettavum pathetic service BSNL nte aanu..ella kaaryathilum..bill issues,network problems,internet problems..
> 
> Pandu Mobile customers BSNL nu rural areas il vare Nalla coverage ullathukondu ellarum BSNL eduthirunnu...ippo major private networksinellaam avarekaalum coverage undu....athode BSNL nte kaaryam pokaayi...!


cc servicente karyathil airtel anu better enn thonunnu....vilich 2 theri paranjal apo thanne paisa refund cheyth tharum,. :Wink:

----------


## ClubAns

*BSNLKerala broadband unlimited il ettaum best plan(Landphone rent okke cover cheyyunna plan ) ethaanu.....
*

----------


## kannappanunni

> *BSNLKerala broadband unlimited il ettaum best plan(Landphone rent okke cover cheyyunna plan ) ethaanu.....
> *


unlimited 750. land phone rent illa. no free calls also. 1 callinu 1 rs. for 1 minute.

----------


## ClubAns

> unlimited 750. land phone rent illa. no free calls also. 1 callinu 1 rs. for 1 minute.


*Thanks man...speed enganyaa....any idea...*

----------


## kannappanunni

> *Thanks man...speed enganyaa....any idea...*


nalla speed undu. njan use cheythittulathanu. but now i think they not providing modem, we need to buy the same. ethelum online site nokki vanguka athanu labham.

----------


## ClubAns

> nalla speed undu. njan use cheythittulathanu. but now i think they not providing modem, we need to buy the same. ethelum online site nokki vanguka athanu labham.


*okay bhai..thanks....*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Pakshe angane 3G network il keriyaal actual 3G speed kittillallo....3G network vazhi 2G speed'e kittullu....2G networ vazhi kerunnathilum kurachum koodi better aayirikum speed ennu maathram.....
> 
> Pinne nerathe Airtel,Idea,BSNL thudangi mikka networks ilum bug undayirunnu....enthokeyo tharikida paripadi cheythaal 2G offer eduthavarku polum 3G speeds kittunnathu......Pakshe athu ellaam ippo avar sheriyaki....!
> 
> Airtel nte 98 Rs nte unlimited 2G offer eduthu veruthe 3G offer activated aayikittiyittundu ente chila friends nu...Ippo rekshayilla...


 Dude,
1. Correct 3G Speed Thanne Kittum.
I am Using it.. AthuKondanu Parayunnath..
-
2. Tharikida Paripadi Onnumalla. Aadyamokke Companykal Ath Anuvadichirunnu..
Ippo Stop Cheythu.
-
But Still BSNL'um Docomo'yum Allow Cheyyunnundu.
-
Airtel 98'inu Unlimitedo ?
Onnu Podey...
Mandatharam Parayathe..
-
  :Biggrin:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> bsnl nil 3g speed ala kittunathu 2g speed thaneyanu 256 kbps  ...ella opearatorsum 2g speed epo cap cheythitundu to 128,64kbps... bsnlil 3g modeil edumbol cap cheytha limit mari full 256kbps aakunu..thats all taking place...so we are getting download speed high but only below max of 50KBPS...


 Speed Vary From Mobile To Mobile..
Based On PlatForm..
Java, Symbian, Android Like That..
Which One Are Urs?       :Coool:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> BSNL Da
> 
> Nammude bsnl nte oru krayame. njan wimax connection edutha karyam nerathe postiyallo. home unlimited 750 enna plan anu njan edukkan uddeshichathu, but tick cheythathu oru limited plan. enakku first bill vannu, njan ngetti poyi, 6000 rs. bsnl offil chennu. ente application eduthappol njan tick cheytha problem anennu kandethi. 6000 adaykkanam ennu orthu vishamichu ninnu. appol bsnl officer ennodu paranju sir pedikkanda (they addressing each customer as sir now), ithu shariyakkam. enikku samadanamayi. oduvil 750 um taxum adachu ellam compliment ayi. ente plan avar matti home unlimted akki. speed kurayum ennu paranju, but ipplum nyayamay speed undu, like land connection brodband.
> 
> ithu oru private network ayirunnenkil ?. ente 2 masathe bill 12,000 njan adykkendi vannene. athanu parayunne BSNL anu best. BSNL da,. avarude technical assiatnsum kidu anu. nalla proper assiastance anu.


Limited Plan 6000 Rs ?
Unlimited 750 Rsum ?  :Eek: 
Enthuvada ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> ithu onam bumber lottery adichathanu. ennalum avar egane ithu agree cheythu.service karyam oke kanaku thaneyanu. customer aare aayi connect cheyanum enkil min 15 min hold cheyanam. connect cheythal pine ok. enthayalum pandathe kalum service improve cheythitundu . . .


 Bsnl Customer care'inte Karyam Onnum Parayanda..
Very Bad...
Palappozhum Ara Manikoorokke Wait Cheythitt Njan Thanne Cut Cheyyaranu Pathivu..  :Censored:   :Censored:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 3 methods? Athethokkeyaa


  3 Methods Und.
1. WiFi
2. USB Cable
3.BlueTooth  :Ok:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> baki operatorsnu onum customers ille busy aavan.busy aayathu kondu onum ala call attend cheyan aalu venam . athinu cash mudaki aale edukanam alandu ethu neram you are in q enala parayendathtu . . . .


  Athu Point Macha.!  :Flowers:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Ente anubhavathilum ettavum pathetic service BSNL nte aanu..ella kaaryathilum..bill issues,network problems,internet problems..
> 
> Pandu Mobile customers BSNL nu rural areas il vare Nalla coverage ullathukondu ellarum BSNL eduthirunnu...ippo major private networksinellaam avarekaalum coverage undu....athode BSNL nte kaaryam pokaayi...!


Yes.
But ippozhum Bsnl is No.1 in Coverage.
2 Week Mumbe Kure Frndsumayi Aryankavu, Achankovil, Forest 'ilokke Poyirunnu. Avide Ethiyappo Aarude Mobile'ilum Range illa.
Ente BSNL'il Full Coverage.!  :Yahoo:   :albino:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> cc servicente karyathil airtel anu better enn thonunnu....vilich 2 theri paranjal apo thanne paisa refund cheyth tharum,.


  i Think Docomo is Best in Service.
Pettennu Connect Aakum.
Ethra Paisa Poyalum 24 Hrs'il Vilich Paranjal Refund Cheythu Tharum. 
Always Best.!  :albino:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> *BSNLKerala broadband unlimited il ettaum best plan(Landphone rent okke cover cheyyunna plan ) ethaanu.....
> *


 500 Rs Broadband Plan Und.
Phone Bill Not included.
Modem Nammal Vaangikanam.
Rentinum Kittum.
2MBPS Speed Kittum.
But  This Plan Only Available For Those Who Residence in Panchayats.!

----------


## kannappanunni

> Limited Plan 6000 Rs ?
> Unlimited 750 Rsum ? 
> Enthuvada ?


motham vayichu nokkade  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> motham vayichu nokkade


  Vayichu Nokki.. Pudi Kittiyilla.,  Nee Karyam Para..    :Devil:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Dude,
> 1. Correct 3G Speed Thanne Kittum.
> I am Using it.. AthuKondanu Parayunnath..
> -
> 2. Tharikida Paripadi Onnumalla. Aadyamokke Companykal Ath Anuvadichirunnu..
> Ippo Stop Cheythu.
> -
> But Still BSNL'um Docomo'yum Allow Cheyyunnundu.
> -
> ...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
airtel 2G Rs 98 nu unlimited offer/month undayirunnu.......pinne athu 2GB/month aaki.....njan nerathe sthiram use cheythondirunnatha.. :Kettoda: ...ipo enganeyannu ariyilla..njan ipo Idea 3G aanu use cheyunnathu...
athukondu saaru chellu...saarinu maathram kittunna ee 3G offers...puthiyathu vallathum varumbol ariyikane... :Laughing:

----------


## AslaN

2mbps speed koppu kittum.,512 kbps anenu thonunu


> 500 Rs Broadband Plan Und.
> Phone Bill Not included.
> Modem Nammal Vaangikanam.
> Rentinum Kittum.
> 2MBPS Speed Kittum.
> But  This Plan Only Available For Those Who Residence in Panchayats.!

----------


## sprint

500 rs plan pakshe unlimited night mathram ale olu ?

----------


## Brother

bsnl 3G 750 unlimited plan vannittundu

----------


## kannappanunni

> bsnl 3G 750 unlimited plan vannittundu


sure ano ?????

----------


## ClubAns

> bsnl 3G 750 unlimited plan vannittundu


*evide.......???*

----------


## ClubAns

> airtel 2G Rs 98 nu unlimited offer/month undayirunnu.......pinne athu 2GB/month aaki.....njan nerathe sthiram use cheythondirunnatha.....ipo enganeyannu ariyilla..njan ipo Idea 3G aanu use cheyunnathu...
> athukondu saaru chellu...saarinu maathram kittunna ee 3G offers...puthiyathu vallathum varumbol ariyikane...


*3G sim vangi 2G-ilottu convert cheythu 2G plan activate cheythaal 3G network-il 3G speed kittunundu ennu chilar avakaashapedunundu....Friends-il chilarkku ingane cheythaapol kittiyathaayi paranju....njan try chyethittilla.....

*

----------


## Leader

BSNL 3G stable ano?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> airtel 2G Rs 98 nu unlimited offer/month undayirunnu.......pinne athu 2GB/month aaki.....njan nerathe sthiram use cheythondirunnatha.....ipo enganeyannu ariyilla...


  98'inu Unlimited Okke Nirthiyitt 2 Varsham Kazhinju Mone..! 
 :Sneaky2:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> athukondu saaru chellu...saarinu maathram kittunna ee 3G offers...puthiyathu vallathum varumbol ariyikane...


 Enik Mathram Kittunna Offerso ? :Ho: 
Ellavarkum Ulla Offers Aanu Njan Paranjathokke..
Athum With Enough Proof..  :Cool2: 
Allenkil Nee Theliyikk..!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 500 rs plan pakshe unlimited night mathram ale olu ?


No. Full Time Unlimited Aanu.   :Read:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> *evide.......???*


    See My Posts On Page 55.   :Sorcerer:

----------


## kannappanunni

> BSNL 3G stable ano?

----------


## sprint

> *3G sim vangi 2G-ilottu convert cheythu 2G plan activate cheythaal 3G network-il 3G speed kittunundu ennu chilar avakaashapedunundu....Friends-il chilarkku ingane cheythaapol 
> kittiyathaayi paranju....njan try 
> chyethittilla.....
> 
> 
> 
> *


athu available aayerunu epo illa  :Sad:  :Crying:

----------


## sprint

ndia’s first 3G Mobile service operator Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today slashed the price of its plug-n-play 3G USB Dongle (3.6 Mbps 3G Data Card) from Rs. 1599 to Rs. 1199 for its postpaid and prepaid customer in Mumbai telecom circle.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 


  ippam Ninak Vishvasamayo ?  :Kannilkuthu: 
Pathrathil Vannale Neeyokke Vishwasikkatholo ?  :Chairhit:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

India Has 449 Million Mobile Internet Subscribers,
Airtel Leads, BSNL 2nd.!   

According to the latest report by telecom regulator ¨C TRAI,
India has 448.89. million active Mobile Internet Subscribers (GPRS/2G/3G/CDMA-Data) as on 31st March 2012.
India has total 929.37 million wireless/mobile (GSM   CDMA) subscribers at the end of May-2012 and 48.84% of total mobile subscribers base are capable of Accessing GPRS (2G/3G) Data Services/CDMA Internet as per latest report byTRAI.
=
India¡¯s largest mobile service provider Bharti Airtel has maintained pole position among Indian mobile operators with 178.93 million active GPRS / EDGE / 3G data subscribers.
While National Telecom Backbone and state run telecom operator Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) comes in second with 81.79 million and Vodafone has 3rd position with 73.07 million mobile Internet subscribers.
=
Here are the mobile service operator-wise details :
Mobile Operators Mobile Internet Subscribers (GPRS EDGE /3G / CDMA / EVDO) as on 31 st March, 2012 (in Millions)
=
Aircel 16.59
Bharti Airtel 178.93
LoopMobile 3.26
BSNL 81.79 (GSM)
0.02       (CDMA)
HFCL (Videocon Punjab) 1.30
Vodafone India 73.07
Idea Cellular 18.79
MTNL 4.68  (GSM) 
0.04       (CDMA)
Reliance Telecom 4.39
Reliance Communications (Rcom) 6.19 (CDMA)
4.71         (GSM)
MTS India(Sistima) 1.54
TATA Docomo 2.79      (CDMA)
2.06     (GSM)
S Tel 0.39
Uninor 42.43
Etisalat  DB (Cheer Mobile) 0.010
Videocon (Except Punjab) 5.95
Total 448.89
Note : The details of Etisalat, S-Tel and Loop (except Mumbai) have been taken of December, 2011

----------


## sprint

kollam sha aa report onum correct alla. idea only 18 and  tata docomo cdma is higher than gsm. cdma 2.7 gsm 2 only.idea gsm and docomo gsm values are very less. uninor 45.  :Ho:  difficult to digest.

----------


## Midhunam

> ippam Ninak Vishvasamayo ? 
> Pathrathil Vannale Neeyokke Vishwasikkatholo ?


sha enthinaa ee odakku tone il samsarikunthu....

pattumnkil,ithri soft aavado....

----------


## nryn

Bangalore il ulla aarelum ivide keraarundo? Spectranet internet service ne patti enthaanu abhipraayam? Aarengilum use chaiythittundo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> 98'inu Unlimited Okke Nirthiyitt 2 Varsham Kazhinju Mone..!


2011 june vare njan use cheythittundu...2GB offer aaki kazhinjum chilar ku special offer aayittu kittyirunnu....2012 January il vare eniku avarude sms vannittundu..ee offer..Ippo njan airtel use alla use cheyyunne...so ippozhathe avastha eniku ariyilla..januray thottu July vare 2 varsham undalle... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> kollam sha aa report onum correct alla. idea only 18 and  tata docomo cdma is higher than gsm. cdma 2.7 gsm 2 only.idea gsm and docomo gsm values are very less. uninor 45.  difficult to digest.


Yes...aa list orikalum correct aakilla....March 31st vare 181.28 Million subscribers ulla Airtel nu 178.93 internet users.....150.47 million users ulla Vodafone nu just 73.07 million internet users...ithengane sheriyakananu??

----------


## Deewana

Docomo 91 nte 3G plan nte karyathil theerumanam aayo?..sha paranja offer correct aanu..

----------


## ClubAns

> BSNL 3G stable ano?


*Njan BSNL 3g Data card vechaanu veettil browse cheyyunnathu....

Connection stable aanenkilum page loading nalla time edukkum.....

FK okke randum moonum thavana clickiyaale load aaku...pala links-um....


*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> sha enthinaa ee odakku tone il samsarikunthu....
> 
> pattumnkil,ithri soft aavado....


  Engane Soft Aakana ishta ??  :Sad: 
Njan Oro Offers Exclusive Aayitt ivide Post'umbol Ivide Oruthanum Vishwasamilla..  :Sad: 
Ennod Odukkathe Puchavum..
'Enik Maathram Kittunna Offers' Aanennu Paranju Nee Ulpade Palarum Enne Kaliyakki..  :Sad: 
Pakshe Athil Oruthanu Polum Njan Postiyath Thettanennu Theliyikkan Kazhinjilla..
1 Maasam Kazhinju Aa Vartha Pathrathil Vannappol Ellavarkum Vishwasam.. !
Aadyame Proof Sahitham Postiya Njan Sasi...!!!  :Sad:     :Angry:

----------


## ClubAns

> Engane Soft Aakana ishta ?? 
> Njan Oro Offers Exclusive Aayitt ivide Post'umbol Ivide Oruthanum Vishwasamilla.. 
> Ennod Odukkathe Puchavum..
> 'Enik Maathram Kittunna Offers' Aanennu Paranju Nee Ulpade Palarum Enne Kaliyakki.. 
> Pakshe Athil Oruthanu Polum Njan Postiyath Thettanennu Theliyikkan Kazhinjilla..
> 1 Maasam Kazhinju Aa Vartha Pathrathil Vannappol Ellavarkum Vishwasam.. !
> Aadyame Proof Sahitham Postiya Njan Sasi...!!!


Njan * enna bhavam, aa chintha oruvane nashippikkum...avanile nanmaye illathakkum........cool down KoLLaM ShA....*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> kollam sha aa report onum correct alla. idea only 18 and  tata docomo cdma is higher than gsm. cdma 2.7 gsm 2 only.idea gsm and docomo gsm values are very less. uninor 45.  difficult to digest.


 Trai Purathu Vitta Kanak Aanith.
I Just Copied And Pasted Thats All..
-
Pinne, Uninor'inte Karyam Enikum Vishwasikan Thonniyilla..
But  Tata Docomo'K CDMA Connection Aanu Kooduthal.. Thats Right..
Bcoz GSM Network'il Mobile Phones Maathrame Ullu..
But Docomo'yude 3 Type NetSetter'sum CDMA'yilanu Pravarthikkunnath..
Athanu Vithyasam..
-
  :Devil2:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Docomo 91 nte 3G plan nte karyathil theerumanam aayo?..sha paranja offer correct aanu..


    Angane Paranju Kodukku Macha..
Sathyathil Enik Vishamam Und..
Proof Sahitham Post ittitum Oruthanum Vishwasikkunnillallo Eeshwara ? ?  :Sad:   :Crying:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

thanksssss kollam sha....

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> thanksssss kollam sha....


 Angane Oralenkilum Thanks Paranjallo...
Santhosham..!!   :salut:

----------


## Deewana

> Angane Paranju Kodukku Macha..
> Sathyathil Enik Vishamam Und..
> Proof Sahitham Post ittitum Oruthanum Vishwasikkunnillallo Eeshwara ? ?


ithalle?


*3G PACK MONSOON OFFER! On RC 91 enjoy 1GB (300 MB Instant+724 MB in 48 hrs)at 21 Mbps Speed for 30 days. Hurry Limited period offer recharge now with RC 91*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> ithalle?
> 
> 
> *3G PACK MONSOON OFFER! On RC 91 enjoy 1GB (300 MB Instant 724 MB in 48 hrs)at 21 Mbps Speed for 30 days. Hurry Limited period offer recharge now with RC 91*


 ithum Und..
Ee Post ittappo ivide Kure Oolakal Enne Kaliyakki..
Athinu Mumbe Kazhinja Month BSNL 750 Rs Unlimited 3G Plan Details  Proof Sahitham Postiya Enne Puchichu.. Kaliyakki..
2 Divasam Mumbe Pathrathil Vannappozha Avanmark Vishwasamayath..  :Sad:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

innale Oru Kidu News Kittiyatha..
Postan Vendi Type'um Cheythu..
Pinne Vendennu Vechu..
Nammalu Proof Sahitham Postiyalum Nammale Kaliyakkan Maathrame Ivide Aalukal Ullu.. !!
Pinnenthina Postunnath.!!  :Angry:

----------


## sprint

> innale Oru Kidu News Kittiyatha..
> Postan Vendi Type'um Cheythu..
> Pinne Vendennu Vechu..
> Nammalu Proof Sahitham 
> Postiyalum Nammale Kaliyakkan
>  Maathrame Ivide Aalukal Ullu.. !!
> 
> 
> Pinnenthina Postunnath.!!


 :No:  :No:  pls post it

----------


## sprint

> Trai Purathu Vitta Kanak Aanith.
> I Just Copied And Pasted Thats All..
> -
> Pinne, Uninor'inte Karyam Enikum Vishwasikan Thonniyilla..
> But  Tata Docomo'K CDMA Connection Aanu Kooduthal.. Thats Right..
> Bcoz GSM Network'il Mobile Phones Maathrame Ullu..
> But Docomo'yude 3 Type NetSetter'sum CDMA'yilanu Pravarthikkunnath..
> Athanu Vithyasam..
> -


bhai post cheythathine kurichala paranatha trai parana detailsne kuricha paranathu . . pine tata docomo yude karyam paranathu this report is only of mobile internet which does not include evdo ;netcetter;tata photon plus;whiz etc. ee reportil  cdma mobile mathram olu ..tata docomo gsm customers are more than cdma that's true.there is no chance for docomo and idea this too low no . idea surely comes in 1st three place. I think you are clear.

----------


## Deewana

> ithum Und..
> Ee Post ittappo ivide Kure Oolakal Enne Kaliyakki..
> Athinu Mumbe Kazhinja Month BSNL 750 Rs Unlimited 3G Plan Details  Proof Sahitham Postiya Enne Puchichu.. Kaliyakki..
> 2 Divasam Mumbe Pathrathil Vannappozha Avanmark Vishwasamayath..


 :Yes2:  :Yes2:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> pls post it


   Ennitt Venam Ellavanum Koodi Ente Nenjath Ponkala idan..
Prethyekich Njan innale Postan Vanna Offer Kettal Aarum Vishwasikkilla..!  :Sad: 
Athrak Kidu Offera Ath.!

----------


## sprint

> Ennitt Venam Ellavanum Koodi Ente Nenjath Ponkala idan..
> Prethyekich Njan innale Postan Vanna Offer Kettal Aarum Vishwasikkilla..! 
> Athrak Kidu Offera Ath.!


 :Thinking:  pm  :Secret:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> pm


  Postam..
Probable, That Would Be My Last Updating Post .!  :Sad:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

= EXCLUSiVE =

   BSNL 3G DATA CARD is Now 100% FREE...!!!

    Available in PostPaid And PrePaid.
*For Pospaid, First U Have To Pay Just 1710 Rs Only.
U Will Get  Around 213.75 Rs Discount In Ur Bill Upto 8 Months.!
8 x 213.75 = 1710 Rs.
-
 *For Prepaid, First U Have To Pay Just 1210 Rs Only.
U Will Get  Around 151.25 Rs Discount In Ur Account Upto 8 Months.!
8 x 151.25 = 1210 Rs.
=
100% Free Great Offer.!
=
For Tariff Plans Check My Posts On Page 55.
=
Currently This Offer Available Only in PostPaid For Kerala Customers.!!
  Aarum Vishwasikkilla Ennariyam. Posting it Becoz Of Some Requests.

----------


## sprint

thanks kollcm sha  :Good:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> thanks kollcm sha


 :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:   :Welcome:

----------


## Frankenstein

Ee threadil varan Thamasichu poyi  :Sad:

----------


## Frankenstein

> BSNL 3G DATACARD  Offer: UnLimited At Just 750..!!
> 
> *PostPaid Aanenkil 750 Rent   60 Rs Tax. Total 810 Bill Varum..
> 
> *Prepaid Aanenkil Unlimited Plan At Just 825 Rs.!





> New Offer From BSNL.!!
> 
> Swanthamayi Data Card'o NetSetter'o Ullavar Puthiyath Vaangendathilla.
> Ningalude Pazhaya NetSetter Thanne BSNL'ilek Maattam..
> Installation Charge 350 Rs Only.!!





> BSNL Upper Limit illa.
> 3.2 MBPS Aanu Speed..
> 300-350 KB Per Second Kittunnund..
> SomeTimes Upto 450 KB Per Second Kittum..



Ente Kayyil Vodafne net setter undu....athu unlock BSNL kar thanne cheythu tharumo...Angane aanel  Rs 825 plan edukkan aayirunnu  :Silsila: 

Ee prepaid 825 rs recharge cheythal Upper lImit illathe 3G upyogikkan kazhiyumenkil athoru van sambhavam aanallo...with 300kb per sec downloading speed.. :cheers:

----------


## sprint

> Ente Kayyil Vodafne net setter undu....athu unlock BSNL kar thanne cheythu tharumo...Angane aanel  Rs 825 plan edukkan aayirunnu 
> 
> Ee prepaid 825 rs recharge cheythal Upper lImit illathe 3G upyogikkan kazhiyumenkil athoru van sambhavam aanallo...with 
> 300kb per sec downloading 
> speed..


bsnl onum unlock cheythV tharila. . netil search cheythal mathi available aanu .. .

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Ente Kayyil Vodafne net setter undu....athu unlock BSNL kar thanne cheythu tharumo...Angane aanel  Rs 825 plan edukkan aayirunnu 
> 
> Ee prepaid 825 rs recharge cheythal Upper lImit illathe 3G upyogikkan kazhiyumenkil athoru van sambhavam aanallo...with 300kb per sec downloading speed..


 Unlocking Nammal Thanne Cheyyanam.
Search On Net Or Try A Shop. Chila Shopil Unlock Cheythu Kodukkarund.
=
825 is The Best 3G Plan Available in india Now.!
My Friend is Downloading More Than 75 GB Per Month.!
-
Just Ask AnyOne in Ur Area To Know The Speed.
3G Ella Sthalathum Kittilla..
3G Undel Eduthal Mathi.

 :Yahoo:

----------


## Frankenstein

> bsnl onum unlock cheythV tharila. . netil search cheythal mathi available aanu .. .





> Unlocking Nammal Thanne Cheyyanam.
> Search On Net Or Try A Shop. Chila Shopil Unlock Cheythu Kodukkarund.
> =
> 825 is The Best 3G Plan Available in india Now.!
> My Friend is Downloading More Than 75 GB Per Month.!
> -
> Just Ask AnyOne in Ur Area To Know The Speed.
> 3G Ella Sthalathum Kittilla..
> 3G Undel Eduthal Mathi.


Njan UNLOCK cheyyan onnu Thappi nokkatee  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Brother

thanks sha for the evdo details..!! :Good:  :Good: 

prepaid recharge cheyyumbol regular ayi re charge cheyyanam ennundo?? gap vannal enthenkilum prob??

----------


## kannappanunni

> thanks sha for the evdo details..!!
> 
> prepaid recharge cheyyumbol regular ayi re charge cheyyanam ennundo?? gap vannal enthenkilum prob??


oru small amount idanam ennu thonnunnu

edvo speed onnum illa mashe.

----------


## Frankenstein

> thanks sha for the evdo details..!!
> 
> prepaid recharge cheyyumbol regular ayi re charge cheyyanam ennundo?? gap vannal enthenkilum prob??





> oru small amount idanam ennu thonnunnu
> 
> edvo speed onnum illa mashe.


Entanu ee edvo ? :shaking:

----------


## Brother

> oru small amount idanam ennu thonnunnu
> 
> edvo speed onnum illa mashe.


nalla range undenkil 200-nu mukalil download speed kittunnundu../allenkil 100-il thaze kpbs nokkiyal mathi..!

veedinu upstair undenkil room angottu mattuka..!! :Smile: 





> Entanu ee edvo ?


bsnl-data cardinte peranu evdo..!!

----------


## kannappanunni

> Entanu ee edvo ?


bsnl data card. cdma anu

----------


## Frankenstein

> nalla range undenkil 200-nu mukalil download speed kittunnundu../allenkil 100-il thaze kpbs nokkiyal mathi..!
> 
> veedinu upstair undenkil room angottu mattuka..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bsnl-data cardinte peranu evdo..!!


Machan edutho....?




> bsnl data card. cdma anu


Thanks... :Thumbup:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> thanks sha for the evdo details..!!
> 
> prepaid recharge cheyyumbol regular ayi re charge cheyyanam ennundo?? gap vannal enthenkilum prob??


 No Problem Dude.!    :Coool: 
Recharge Cheythillel Use Cheyyan Pattilla.
Athraye Ullu..   :Coool: 
Plan Starts From 55 Rs.
(1 Day Unlimited)   :Coool: 
For Plans, Check My Post On Page 55.   :Coool:

----------


## Frankenstein

> o Problem.!   
> Recharge Cheythillel Use Cheyyan Pattilla.
> Athraye Ullu..  
> Plan Starts From 55 Rs.
> (1 Day Unlimited)  
> For Plans, Check My Post On Page 55.



Net setter unlock cheythal puthiyathu vanegede karyam undo?  :Boat:

----------


## Brother

> Machan edutho....?





> No Problem Dude.!   
> Recharge Cheythillel Use Cheyyan Pattilla.
> Athraye Ullu..  
> Plan Starts From 55 Rs.
> (1 Day Unlimited)  
> For Plans, Check My Post On Page 55.


njan kurachu nal munpu oru friend-nte use cheythirunnu..pulli use cheyyathe irikkkukayayiurnnu..fine undakum ennu paranju thannathanu..!!

njan nere bsnl-officilekku poyi..kurachu nal ayi use cheythirunnilla ennu paranjappol oru madathine kanan paranju..akathu vere roomil chennu..avar computeril nokkiyitu paranju 500 recharge cheythal mathi...one month unlimited kittum ennu paranju..enikku aa month unlimited ayi use cheyyanum patti..!!enthu kondanennu chodichappol avar entho kanakku paranju..kanakkil mosham aya njan kooduthal onnum chodikkathe santhoshathode ingu ponnu.

150 kpbs vare enikku speed kittiyirunnu..!!mazayulla divasangalil slow ayirikkum.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> edvo speed onnum illa mashe.


3G Coverage Ulla Area'yil Aanu Ningalude Veed Enkil U Are Lucky.!!  :Coool: 
Illatha Sthalath Paranjitt Karyamilla.
=
In My Place, Some Times Getting Speed Upto 450 KBPS.
Ennu Vechal 4 MB Ulla Song Download Cheyyan 10 Second Polum Venda..!!   :Coool:

----------


## Frankenstein

> 3G Coverage Ulla Area'yil Aanu Ningalude Veed Enkil U Are Lucky.!! 
> Illatha Sthalath Paranjitt Karyamilla.
> =
> In My Place, Some Times Getting Speed Upto 450 KBPS.
> Ennu Vechal 4 MB Ulla Song Download Cheyyan 10 Second Polum Venda..!!


450  :Partytime2:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Net setter unlock cheythal puthiyathu vanegede karyam undo?


 Venda.
Bsnl Office'il Povuka.
Installion Charge 350 Rs Only. Puthiya Sim Kittum.  :Coool:  
=
Pinne, First U Must Check Whether U Are in 3G Area Or Not.!!
If AnyOne Using BSNL EVDO in Ur Area, Just Check The Speed With Them.!!
 :Coool:   :Coool:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> njan kurachu nal munpu oru friend-nte use cheythirunnu..pulli use cheyyathe irikkkukayayiurnnu..fine undakum ennu paranju thannathanu..!!
> 
> njan nere bsnl-officilekku poyi..kurachu nal ayi use cheythirunnilla ennu paranjappol oru madathine kanan paranju..akathu vere roomil chennu..avar computeril nokkiyitu paranju 500 recharge cheythal mathi...one month unlimited kittum ennu paranju..enikku aa month unlimited ayi use cheyyanum patti..!!enthu kondanennu chodichappol avar entho kanakku paranju..kanakkil mosham aya njan kooduthal onnum chodikkathe santhoshathode ingu ponnu.
> 
> 150 kpbs vare enikku speed kittiyirunnu..!!mazayulla divasangalil slow ayirikkum.


 500 Rs Only ??  :Eek:  :Eek: 
Then U Got it in Luck.!!
Enthayalum ippo Angane Oru Plan illa.   :Coool:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Which Country Has the World'sFastest Internet.?      
  its South Korea.
That’s according to a new study from content delivery service Pando Networks that sampled some 35 petabytes of data from 27 million downloads and 224 countries.
The service found that South Korea is top in the world (in terms of download speed) averaging 17.62 Mbps.
-
Romania has the second fastest Internet speeds on the planet, clocking in at 15.27 Mbps,
and a trio of Eastern European countries round out the top five, Bulgaria, Lithuania and Latvia.
The United States musters a very pedestrian 4.93 Mbps — good for 26th in the world —
while China, home to the world’s largest Internet population,manages a dismal 1.96 Mbps.
=
The slowest Internet, according to the study, is in the Congo, with an average of just 13 KBps, a speed that would make even a 1990s dial-up Internet user cringe.
Most of the world’s slowest countries on Pando’s list are located in Africa, where broadband access is sparse and mobile is often the most prevalent point of access for users.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> = EXCLUSiVE =
> 
>    BSNL 3G DATA CARD is Now 100% FREE...!!!
> 
>     Available in PostPaid And PrePaid.
> *For Pospaid, First U Have To Pay Just 1710 Rs Only.
> U Will Get  Around 213.75 Rs Discount In Ur Bill Upto 8 Months.!
> 8 x 213.75 = 1710 Rs.
> -
> ...


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  3g ilathidathu 2g use cheyamo? roaming free aano?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 3g ilathidathu 2g use cheyamo? roaming free aano?


   Use Cheyyam.
Roaming'inte Karyam Not Sure.
I Wil Confirm And Tell U..
-
Roaming'inte Karyam Nokkanda.. 
2013 Muthal india'yil Roaming Charges Undakilla, For All Networks.!!  :Bigboss:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

> Use Cheyyam.
> Roaming'inte Karyam Not Sure.
> I Wil Confirm And Tell U..
> -
> Roaming'inte Karyam Nokkanda.. 
> 2013 Muthal india'yil Roaming Charges Undakilla, For All Networks.!!


discount means?

----------


## sprint

> 3g ilathidathu 2g use cheyamo? roaming free aano?


bsnl gprs plan activate cheythal roamingil use cheyam...3g  :Unsure:

----------


## sprint

*Asianet Dataline Hikes Its Tariff, Offers Extra Usage*

Asianet Dataline, a division of Asianet Satellite Communications Ltd, the largest Cable TV Network in Kerala and one of the top provider of affordable and fast Broadband in kerala has hiked its tariff recently. 

Asianet has hiked almost 10% across all its plans but they have also added extra usage to all plans to substitute to the hike.

Their most famous plan Homenet 475 night unlimited (2am-8am) 4Mbps with 3GB has been revised to Xpress 520 4Mbps night unlimited + 4GB they are also offering 1GB extra for Rs 45 hike in this plan. But for plans above 520 there is no extra usage for the hike.

Asianet is offering 4Mbps speed limited broadband plans above Rs 275 in kerala for the last 3 years. Asianet always had competitive tariff with its rival BSNL while offering double speed. 

Asianet is Kerala’s first triple play provider they also offer cable and internet telephony to subscribers. Recently they started offering “Combo Offer” for subscribers using their broadband and Digital TV.

The following reason was given by Asainet Dataline to its subscribers for the hike :

“We are forced to revise the plans due to increase in cost and levies and would be migrating you to the next level. However we are pleased to offer you additional benefits in most of the plans with this revision. The details of the plans are available in Asianet DataLine. You have always played an integral part in the success story of Asianet Broadband and we are deeply obliged to you for the same. Looking forward to your esteemed support in the future too.”

----------


## sprint

MTS Intros Unlimited Internet Recharge  65 to Celebrate Independence Day

Indias only pure-play CDMA operator Sistema Shyam Teleservices (SSTL) which operates under MTS India brand name today announced the launch of Unlimited Internet offer for its MBlazer prepaid Data customers in all circle to commemorate the 65th Independence Day.



MTS has come up with Independence Day special recharge voucher, priced at Rs. 65 offers Unlimited Internet for 1 Day (24 hours with Fair usage policy (FUP) of 1GB (Upto 3.1 Mbps); 1GB to 4GB ( Upto 144kbps); 4GB onwards ( Upto 64kbps).

The denomination of MBlazer 65 stands for Indias 65th Independence Day celebration. The recharge of Rs.65 will be available as On-line Recharge and E-Recharge/ flexi recharge from MTS retailers.

----------


## sprint

*MTNL Delhi Offers 3G Data Card For Rs.1200 Bundled With 15 GB 3G Data Free*

Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) has slash the price of its plug-n-play 3G USB Dongle (3.6 Mbps 3G Data Card) from Rs.1450 to Rs.1200 for its prepaid customer in Delhi telecom circle with 15 GB Free 3G Data usage.



MTNLs 3G Data card (Terracom LW272) will be available at all MTNL  Sanchar Haat across Delhi and NCR circle for Rs.1200 only. The operator also offers Free 3G prepaid SIM card (HSPA) and free data transfers (Download and Upload) up to 15 GB (Home and Roam) for 1 month on the purchase of 3G Data Card.

MTNL also offers attractive 3G data tariff plans for postpaid and prepaid starts from Rs.20 to Rs.5000 in Delhi circle. The default 3G data access charges is 2p/10KB for Home and Roam usage across India with in MTNL/BSNL network.



MTNL 3G Data Card (Terracom LW272) will enable anytime, anywhere instant High Speed wireless Internet connectivity up to 3.6 Mbps for laptops and other computing devices, thereby significantly benefiting business users, roamers and travelers.

For more details dial 1503 / 9868112345 (toll-free from MTNL) or visit MTNL Sanchar Haat.

----------


## sprint

*MTNL Delhi Cuts 3G Tariffs; Now 1 GB 3G Data For Rs.175 with 30 Days Validity*

Finally here is a great news for MTNL 3G customers in Delhi, India’s first 3G Mobile Service provider Mahanagar Telephone Nigam Ltd (MTNL) today again slashed its 3G Tariffs by enhancing free 3G data usage in existing plans and also launched of 2 new 3G Data Plans for its subscribers in Delhi circle.

With the new price reduction for 3G rates, Now MTNL 3G data subscribers will get 500 MB free 3G data usage for Rs.99 while 1 GB 3G data will be available for Rs.175 per month/30 days, 1.5GB of 3G data for Rs. 250 per month.

Apart from the revision of Monthly 3G Data Plans, MTNL introduces New Plans for Rs.42, offering 300 MB and also enhances free 3G Data usage (more data – same price) in various 3G Data plans like Rs.250, Rs.450, Rs.650 and Rs.850.



3G Data Pack (MRP)	Existing Free Data Usage	Revised Free Data Usage	Validity
Rs.42	New	300 MB	3 Days
Rs.50	75 MB	100 MB	30 Days
Rs.99	300 MB	500 MB	30 Days
Rs.175	New	1 GB	30 Days
Rs.250	1.1 GB	1.5 GB	30 Days
Rs.450	2.2 GB	3 GB	30 Days
Rs.650	3.3 GB	5 GB	30 Days
Rs.850	6 GB	10 GB	30 Days

The revised and new plans will be available for all prepaid customers Delhi circle and can be used while National Roaming in all circles across India without any extra data charge.

The all above plans will be available only via On-line Recharge or E-topup at MTNL CSC and retailers across Delhi circle. Beyond Free usage, 3G Data charges will be 2p/10KB.

MTNL also offering True Unlimited Monthly Plan for Rs.1650. While low-cost 3G Data Pack for Rs.1190 offers 3G Data usage up to 9 GB valid for 90 Days and (3 months)
MTNL, Delhi is now offering Half yerly plan @ 4500/- offers 200 GB & yearly plan @ 5000/- offers 100 GB

----------


## singam

ideayude 46rs 2 hrs 3g pack ippo ille? njan recharge cheythapo knaikunnathu 150mb  3g data for 7 days enna..??

ideayude 3g plan okke mattiyo???

----------


## sprint

Tata Docomo Offers 1GB 3G Data Valid for 30 Days Just at Rs.90

On recharge of Tata Docomo’s STV90, 3G prepaid customers will get 1 GB Free 3G data usage valid for 30 days as extra benefit. The STV of Rs.90 which is presently offering 300 MB 3G Data as main benefits, it has been revised with the new offer of 1 GB  data for a limited period.

After recharging with the STV 90, customer will get 300 MB 3G Data usage instantly, and within next 48 hours he/she will  get the extra benefits of 1 GB 3G Data as promotional offer.

With this new 3G data Pack customers can enjoy seamless free data roaming over the country, you will get 3G data roaming in 9 circles (Punjab, Haryana, UP West, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Madhya Pradesh – Chattisgarh, Maharashtra -Goa, Kerala and Karnataka), while on other circle you will continue to enjoy Internet over Tata Docomo’s 2G network.

----------


## sprint

Reliance Launches STV 94, Offers 36000 Local & National SMS and 6 GB High Speed Data Valid for 6 Months


In an endeavor to provide affordable CDMA Mobile Services, Reliance Communications (RCom) comes up with another value for money SMS and High Speed Data (EVDO Mobile Internet) combo offer at Rs. 94 (STV 94) for its CDMA mobile customers across India.

After the launch of STV-92 for cheapest local and STD calls Reliance Mobile today introduces one more  Special Tariff Voucher (STV) 94 for its Pan-India CDMA mobile customers where in one can enjoy 36000 Local and National SMSes (200 SMS/day) and 6 GB High Speed Data (EVDO – 3.1 Mbps Speed) valid for 6 months (3 Months + 3 Months) from the date of recharge. The STV 94 will be available on E-recharge & My services in all circles across India.

The new STV-94 offers comes with SMS and Data usage validity of 180 days (6 months) from the date of recharge but all the benefits will be available without any extra cost for first 3 months and to enjoy the same benefits for next or another 3 months customers needs to use minimum voice usage of 10 minutes per month.


MRP	 Rs. 94
Validity	6 Months (3+3)
Free Local and National SMS	36000 (200 SMS Per Day
Free High Speed EVDO Data Usage (3.1 Mbps)	6 GB (1 GB Per Month)
Terms and Conditions :
TRAI capping of 200/day is applicable for SMS.
Data benefit will be credited within 24hrs of recharge.
Data Speed is dependent on device i.e EVDO enabled handset will get 3.1 Mbps speed.
Any unused data will be forfeited at the end of every month.
Validity – 3months + free 3months on voice usage of 10min per month.

----------


## sprint

*Aircel Launches PocketBuddies – Affordable 3G Data and SMS Combo Plans*


Understanding the need of the youth to communicate effectively and stay updated, Aircel has launched this unique product dubbed as* ‘PocketBuddies – Srf n Txt’, which offers unlimited surfing and texting at amazingly low prices like 1 GB 3G Data, 6000 Local and National SMS + Unlimited 2G Internet (beyond 1 GB) just for Rs.198 valid for 30 days.*

The PocketBuddies is a value for money proposition with its multi-level pricing which allows the youth to stay in touch whenever and where ever. The PocketBuddies card is available at the following denominations :

 Price (Rs.)	
22

88

128

198

2G Data*	
 Unlimited

 Unlimited

 Unlimited

 Unlimited

3G Data**	
 100 MB

 250 MB

 500 MB

 1 GB

High Speed Up to	
Up to 3.6Mbps

SMS Local/National#	
600

3000

6000

6000

Validity (Days)	
3

15

30

30

*Post 3G data, speeds may be reduced up to 128 kbps. Fair Usage policy applicable

**You will require a 3G enabled handset and Aircel 3G network to enjoy 3G services. To activate 3G services SMS “START 3G” to 121 from your Aircel mobile (toll free ).

#No free or discounted SMS will be available to existing/new customers who subscribe to or have subscribed to SMS packs, and on black-out days as notified on www.aircel.com.

Note : Aircel 3G Service is avaialble in in 13 circles (J&K, Punjab, UPE, Bihar & Jharkhand, West Bengal, Kolkata, North East, Assam, Orissa, AP, TN, Karnataka, Kerala), while on other circle you will continue to enjoy Internet over Aircel’s 2G network.

----------


## Spark

njan mumbaiyil vodafone usb use cheyyunnundu...enikkathu sim change cheythu nattil use cheyyan pattumo ?

----------


## The Extremist

reliancinte  ugran plan ugranaa  :Yeye:   njan 2 sim eduthu

----------


## sprint

*BSNL Launches New 8Mbps, 16 Mbps and 24 Mbps Unlimited Broadband Plans in Hyderabad*


Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) who has largest broadband subscriber base in the country has revised many of its ADSL and VDSL based Broadband plans in Hyderabad circle and launches three ultra-high speed Unlimited Broadband plan for Rs.949, Rs.1499 and Rs.2499 with speed 8Mbps, 16Mbps and 24Mbps





New plans are w.e.f 1.9.2012.

Now everyone is waiting to see when BSNL offers these plans to other circles. We hope BSNL will launch the same plans Pan India basis.

----------


## killady

> njan mumbaiyil vodafone usb use cheyyunnundu...enikkathu sim change cheythu nattil use cheyyan pattumo ?


unloack cheydal pattum....

----------


## sprint

BSNL Offer 3G Data Card Just For Rs.500 to Broadband Customers



In an endeavor to provide affordable and dedicated 3G Data service, Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL) today announced the launch of an exciting offer of plug- n-play 3G USB Dongle (3.6 Mbps 3G Data Card) at discounted price of just Rs.500 for its Broadband customer in Kolkata, Bangalore and Hydrabad.


Now BSNL’s existing Broadband in Kolkata, Bangalore and Hydraba d under Annual Payment Option or longer period commitment with any Broadband plan can get BSNL 3.6 Mbps 3G Data card worth Rs.1600 at payment of just Rs 500 (excluding 5% VAT). While broadband customers BSNL Broadband (ADSL / VDSL) customers with monthly rental of Rs. 600 or more can buy the same 3G Data Card for Rs 800 (excluding 5% VAT). The above offer will be launched with effect from 15 September,2012 and valid up to 90 days from the date of launch. For more details visit BSNL Customer Care Center in Kolkata, Bangalore and Hydrabad . . .

----------


## sprint

*BSNL EVDO Data Card Now at Rs.959*

Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) once again cuts down its EVDO data card price by Rs.240 as promotional offer. BSNL EVDO data card which costs Rs.1199 will be available at 20% less price i.e.  for Rs 959 during the offer period.

BSNL has decided to offer the EVDO Data Card at Rs.959 as an promotional festive from 15th September 2012 to 8th December 2012 to be more competitive in Wireless Broadband market. BSNL EVDO can offer upto 3.1 Mbps downlink and upto 1.8Mbps uplink on their EVDO Rev A network.

Currently wireless broadband market is mostly dominated by EVDO players – RCom ( Reliance Netconnect+), Tata Docomo CDMA (Photon+) and MTS India (MBlaze) while 3G-HSPA data services now slowly looking to make their way to the consumers after recent reduction in tariff by various operators.

BSNL EVDO services is the cheapest option in India for wireless broadband as only BSNL offers Unlimited usage at Rs 750 per month with No Fair Usage Policy (FUP).

----------


## Brother

any body using blackberry 2g/3g plans??

speed enganeyundu?

----------


## jeseus

my speed on idea 3g

----------


## sprint

> my speed on idea 3g


ethu file sharing siteil ninnu aanu file download cheyunathu reume capability undallo  :cyclops:  :cyclops:

----------


## jeseus

> ethu file sharing siteil ninnu aanu file download cheyunathu reume capability undallo


filefactory entey kayil 2017 varey ollaa account ondu..

----------


## singam

> filefactory entey kayil 2017 varey ollaa account ondu..


premium account vangichathono?

----------


## sprint

> filefactory entey kayil 2017 varey ollaa account ondu..


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  athu evede ninu

----------


## jeseus

> premium account vangichathono?


hacked one...

----------


## sprint

> hacked one...


enekum tharamo  :Komali:  :Komali:

----------


## Brother

bsnl 200 top up ippol recharge cheythal 240 kittum..offer 2 divasam koodiyollu ennu thonnunnu..!!

----------


## Kingmaker

BSNL 3G Netsetter Engane Und Speed? Unlimited Offer Ethra Aanu??

----------


## jeseus

> enekum tharamo


verey account tharam..

----------


## sprint

bsnl evdo new plan with 200 rs 2gb and 399rs 5gb data usage for one month .......data card now only 959 only

----------


## sprint

SNL Launches New 2Mbps WiMax Broadband Plan for rs 399



Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) today announced the launch of new WiMax Broadband plan for Rs.399 with 2Mbps Downloading speed to be more competitive in Wireless Broadband market in Kerala circle.

BSNL’s new Wimax Broadband plan comes at monthly rental of Rs.399, offers 2.5 GB Data usage with 2Mbps Speed there after additional data usage charges will be Rs.100 per GB. BSNL also offering 20% discount (approx Rs.80/month) on monthly rental to Govt Employees and 16.7% (approx Rs.50/month) to normal customers with annual rental option. According to BSNL, for new connection and other details prospective subscriber can contact on 1502. Those in Ernakulam and Idukki may send SMS “WiMAX” to 9447419447.

----------


## narain

> bsnl evdo new plan with 200 rs 2gb and 399rs 5gb data usage for one month .......data card now only 959 only


ithintey speed enganayundu....

----------


## Brother

> ithintey speed enganayundu....


njanippol use cheyyunnathanu..downloading speed upto 200kpbs okke kittunndu..!city-il ninnum akalumthorum..speedum kurayum..!! :Happy:

----------


## jeseus

vodafone 3g arenkilum use cheyyunnundo?

----------


## sprint

> vodafone 3g arenkilum use cheyyunnundo?


illa . . but vodafone sharing aanu with idea . . . plans oke kanakku thane.

----------


## sprint

jesues @ annu parana account onu pm Ital  :Read:

----------


## Mahabali

> jesues @ annu parana account onu pm Ital


Google cheyyu --> *Filefactory premium account*
select *More search tools* from left side menu and select *Past 24 hours* :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> Google cheyyu --> *Filefactory premium account*
> select *More search tools* from left side menu and select *Past 24 hours*


Ithinkathunu files dld cheyan patile?

----------


## jeseus

> illa . . but vodafone sharing aanu with idea . . . plans oke kanakku thane.


enikku plans onnum venda... enikku free ayittu kittum... 3g.. speed above 200+
 :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Brother

> enikku plans onnum venda... enikku free ayittu kittum... 3g.. speed above 200+


vodayile muthalaliyano? :shakng2:

----------


## jeseus

> vodayile muthalaliyano?


mikkavarum muthalali aakum...

----------


## Mahabali

> Ithinkathunu files dld cheyan patile?


Download link undel pattum..

----------


## Mahabali

> enikku plans onnum venda... enikku free ayittu kittum... 3g.. speed above 200+


Voda 3G hack aano bhai..

----------


## Thakkudu

filefactory download links engine kandupidikkum

----------


## jeseus

> Voda 3G hack aano bhai..


yess... vodaphone 3g hack :Kicking:

----------


## Mahabali

> filefactory download links engine kandupidikkum


Filefactory illenkil link ullathinte Premium account search cheyyu... :Engane:

----------


## Brother

> yess... vodaphone 3g hack


enganeyadai..?? :Shocked:

----------


## jeseus

> enganeyadai..??


vpn use cheyyum... allenkil ultrasurf use cheyuum.. ethilokkey kurachu mattengal varuthiyil ellam okay.. but torrent mathram support cheyilla.. 

athiny verey vazhi ondu..

----------


## singam

> vpn use cheyyum... allenkil ultrasurf use cheyuum.. ethilokkey kurachu mattengal varuthiyil ellam okay.. but torrent mathram support cheyilla.. 
> 
> athiny verey vazhi ondu..


Onnu detailed aakiyal nannayirinnu...

----------


## singam

vodafoneil ninnu BSNLil lottu port cheythu..2g pack activate cheythu 3g tower select cheythal nalla speed kittunundu..

----------


## jeseus

If any body want vodafone trick pm ur mail... Because if i openly post the trick will be blocked..

----------


## Mahabali

> If any body want vodafone trick pm ur mail... Because if i openly post the trick will be blocked..


PM facility illa..
bhaide VM visible alla...
any way send the details to catchmehere@mailnesia.com  :Victory:

----------


## kannappanunni

> If any body want vodafone trick pm ur mail... Because if i openly post the trick will be blocked..


yes, venam.  :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## jeseus

> PM facility illa..
> bhaide VM visible alla...
> any way send the details to catchmehere@mailnesia.com


mail sended..... enjoy with vodafone.

----------


## jeseus

> yes, venam.


mail pls............

----------


## Samachayan

> If any body want vodafone trick pm ur mail... Because if i openly post the trick will be blocked..


bai, mail me pls...

Salihi4u@gmail.com

----------


## jeseus

> bai, mail me pls...
> 
> Salihi4u@gmail.com


sended.. enjoy with voda

----------


## Samachayan

> sended.. enjoy with voda


thanks bai  :Thnku:

----------


## kannappanunni

.....................................

----------


## KHILADI

> sended.. enjoy with voda


 khiladioffk@yahoo.com  :DJ:

----------


## Mahabali

> mail sended..... enjoy with vodafone.


thanks bhai.. :Wink:

----------


## kannappanunni

> thanks bhai..


enikkude onnu send cheythere mashe. id melil kidappundu.

----------


## Thakkudu

> mail pls............


bhai enikkum koode mail ayakkamo

anwarck@gmail.com

----------


## Harry

> If any body want vodafone trick pm ur mail... Because if i openly post the trick will be blocked..


airtelinu ullathonnumille?  :Boat:

----------


## jeseus

> khiladioffk@yahoo.com





> bhai enikkum koode mail ayakkamo
> 
> anwarck@gmail.com


sended enjoy...

----------


## jeseus

> airtelinu ullathonnumille?


wait njan nokkatey... airtellinu speed capping ondu

----------


## Thakkudu

> sended enjoy...


thanks bhai

----------


## singam

enikku onnu send cheyyu bhai..

----------


## kannappanunni

> wait njan nokkatey... airtellinu speed capping ondu


ithu netsetterile work cheyyu ???

mobile vazhi work akumo ?. 2g yil ithu hack akumo ?.

----------


## jeseus

> ithu netsetterile work cheyyu ???
> 
> mobile vazhi work akumo ?. 2g yil ithu hack akumo ?.


mobile vazhi pc il net . edukkanam.. allenkil netsetter

----------


## jeseus

> enikku onnu  send cheyyu bhai..
> 
> aathi008@gmail.com


send cheythu bai... working anenkil.. evidey report cheyyu..

----------


## kannappanunni

> mobile vazhi pc il net . edukkanam.. allenkil netsetter


njan try cheythu, its not working. i mean through mobile. 

sony mobile connected through pc suite and then open ultra surf. its failed.

----------


## Mahabali

> mobile vazhi pc il net . edukkanam.. allenkil netsetter


bhai ethinu venda requirements okke onnu paranje.. enthokke services aanu activate cheyyendathu.. balance etre venam..

----------


## jeseus

> bhai ethinu venda requirements okke onnu paranje.. enthokke services aanu activate cheyyendathu.. balance etre venam..


ethinu zero balance venam.  pinne access point : portalnmms.
pinney ultra surf.
ultrasurfil njan paranja proxy add cheyyuka.. appol ultrasurf connect aakum

very important :accespoint "portalnmms" ethil vechu mathramey connect aakullu..

----------


## jeseus

> njan try cheythu, its not working. i mean through mobile. 
> 
> sony mobile connected through pc suite and then open ultra surf. its failed.


apn :portalnmms     koduthu athil connect aakku

----------


## AslaN

Docomo tricks veladum undo

----------


## jeseus

> Docomo tricks veladum undo


wait.. i want to check one..

----------


## Brother

> ethinu zero balance venam.  pinne access point : portalnmms.
> pinney ultra surf.
> ultrasurfil njan paranja proxy add cheyyuka.. appol ultrasurf connect aakum
> 
> very important :accespoint "portalnmms" ethil vechu mathramey connect aakullu..


thanks for the mail...

njan check cheythittu parayam..!!

0 balance venamalle..!!

----------


## jeseus

> thanks for the mail...
> 
> njan check cheythittu parayam..!!
> 
> 0 balance venamalle..!!


allandum try cheythu nokku

----------


## PULSE

idea 3g hack vallathumundo?...........

----------


## jeseus

> idea 3g hack vallathumundo?...........


but work only roaming sim and need pdproxy premium account

----------


## PULSE

vodafone 3g idea towerilano?.......

----------


## PULSE

ethenkilum 3g hack androidil work cheyyumo?...

----------


## jeseus

> vodafone 3g idea towerilano?.......


yes




> ethenkilum 3g hack androidil work cheyyumo?...


phoneil workillaa but pcyi workum

----------


## Deewana

*Full Talk Time + Unlimited Data! Recharge for Rs.250 & get UNLIMITED Data + Full Talk Time on Your Mobile! Hurry,Go to the nearest retailer Today!


Dear Customer, Pls note that Docomo GSM FTT RC 250 will be available only on Spl Mode from 23rd Oct 2012 onwards.Also get Unlimited Data for 30 Days.TATA DOCOMO*

----------


## Deewana

> *Full Talk Time + Unlimited Data! Recharge for Rs.250 & get UNLIMITED Data + Full Talk Time on Your Mobile! Hurry,Go to the nearest retailer Today!
> 
> 
> Dear Customer, Pls note that Docomo GSM FTT RC 250 will be available only on Spl Mode from 23rd Oct 2012 onwards.Also get Unlimited Data for 30 Days.TATA DOCOMO*


Docomo...Docomo...Docomo...oh... :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## AslaN

Docomo :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 


> *Full Talk Time + Unlimited Data! Recharge for Rs.250 & get UNLIMITED Data + Full Talk Time on Your Mobile! Hurry,Go to the nearest retailer Today!
> 
> 
> Dear Customer, Pls note that Docomo GSM FTT RC 250 will be available only on Spl Mode from 23rd Oct 2012 onwards.Also get Unlimited Data for 30 Days.TATA DOCOMO*

----------


## sprint

*Vodafone India Launches Unlimited 2G GPRS Pack With FUP*(same plan airtel also introduced in 148 rs)


Priced at Rs. 152 (+- Rs.5 in various circles), this new GPRS pack offers 2GB of 2G Data beyond which the Mobile Internet speed is controlled to 40 Kbps.

----------


## Midhunam

> *Vodafone India Launches Unlimited 2G GPRS Pack With FUP*(same plan airtel also introduced in 148 rs)
> 
> 
> Priced at Rs. 152 (+- Rs.5 in various circles), this new GPRS pack offers 2GB of 2G Data beyond which the Mobile Internet speed is controlled to 40 Kbps.


koora idea kku new offers onnumille....??

thudangiya kalam muthal 3G-948 U/L , 2G-399 U/L... :pukel:

----------


## Midhunam

> *Full Talk Time + Unlimited Data! Recharge for Rs.250 & get UNLIMITED Data + Full Talk Time on Your Mobile! Hurry,Go to the nearest retailer Today!*
> 
> 
> *Dear Customer, Pls note that Docomo GSM FTT RC 250 will be available only on Spl Mode from 23rd Oct 2012 onwards.Also get Unlimited Data for 30 Days.TATA DOCOMO*


 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:  good offer

Thanks 4 d info...

----------


## camel

Airtel 2g internet speed ethrayanu...?

----------


## Harry

> wait njan nokkatey... airtellinu speed capping ondu


entha ithu?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mr.Cool

> entha ithu?



Sakala thattippinum koottu ninno...ellathinem pidichu jail-il idenda time kazhinju  :Kalikkuva:

----------


## sprint

> entha ithu?


speed limit cheyum. 128 kbps annengil to 64 aakum   :Read:

----------


## Deewana

> Airtel 2g internet speed ethrayanu...?


ente friend um njanum class il irikkumpo download cheyyan idarundu UC yil...avante Airtel nu 5 kbps max kittum...ente Docomo kku 35kbps okke vare pokarundu... :1st:

----------


## Deewana

> good offer
> 
> Thanks 4 d info...


van labham alle.... :Cheers1:

----------


## Mahabali

> allandum try cheythu nokku


bhai njan try cheythu nokki..ultrasurf connecting to server ennu kanichu nilkkunne ullu kittunilla.. :Moodoff:

----------


## Mahabali

> Airtel 2g internet speed ethrayanu...?


2ys munpu enikku airtel 2G kochiyil 54kbps vare download speed kittunnundayirunnu..

----------


## jeseus

> bhai njan try cheythu nokki..ultrasurf connecting to server ennu kanichu nilkkunne ullu kittunilla..


bro ultra surfil mannual proxy add chey.. apn: portalnmms  venam use cheyyan

----------


## jeseus

vodaphone 3g hack speed- above 200kbps down and above 120 up. only through vpn

----------


## Brother

> vodaphone 3g hack speed- above 200kbps down and above 120 up. only through vpn


ivide 3g kittunnilla... :Confused1:

----------


## The Extremist

> vodaphone 3g hack speed- above 200kbps down and above 120 up. only through vpn


ethu vpn??? ultrasurf ??

----------


## jeseus

> ivide 3g kittunnilla...


aganey varan vazhiyillaa... kodungalur idea 3g aanu.. appol voda ondakum...

----------


## jeseus

> ethu vpn??? ultrasurf ??


yes................

----------


## Mahabali

> bro ultra surfil mannual proxy add chey.. apn: portalnmms  venam use cheyyan


bhai connect aayi work cheyyunundu thanks..
njan networkmode adyam WCDMA aakkiyillayirunnu athayirunnu  kitttanje.. :viking:

----------


## jeseus

> bhai connect aayi work cheyyunundu thanks..
> njan networkmode adyam WCDMA aakkiyillayirunnu athayirunnu  kitttanje..



enjoy.... 3g aalley use cheyyuney? ultra surfinekal speed ollaa verey trick ondu... tcp vpn..

----------


## Mahabali

> enjoy.... 3g aalley use cheyyuney? ultra surfinekal speed ollaa verey trick ondu... tcp vpn..


athe 3G + ultra surf aanu use cheyyune, vodayil FUP undo.
vere VPN vechu pattumo ethu, ente kayil Kepard Premium VPN undu  pakshe proxy set cheyyan ulla option illa athil..

----------


## John Raj

naaatil 12kbps avg speed il download cheythondirunna njaana....  :Gathering:

----------


## Mahabali

> naaatil 12kbps avg speed il download cheythondirunna njaana....


etra speed 868 KBps alle...

----------


## John Raj

> etra speed 868 KBps alle...


4000 to 7500 aaanallo kaanikkane... :Unsure:

----------


## jeseus

> athe 3G + ultra surf aanu use cheyyune, vodayil FUP undo.vere VPN vechu pattumo ethu, ente kayil Kepard Premium VPN undu  pakshe proxy set cheyyan ulla option illa athil..


verey vpn ondu...athu pattillaa.. athil diwnload above 200kbps ondu upload 120kbps...

----------


## Mahabali

> 4000 to 7500 aaanallo kaanikkane...


athu bits per second alle.. njan paranjathu Bytes per second.. :Wink:

----------


## Mahabali

> verey vpn ondu...athu pattillaa.. athil diwnload above 200kbps ondu upload 120kbps...


etha vere VPN.. 
FUP undennano paranje..
ultra surfil etra kittunundu Max..

----------


## John Raj

> athu bits per second alle.. njan paranjathu Bytes per second..


oh appo kb ennu paranja paathalathil kilo bits aanallle... :Phhhh:

----------


## jeseus

> etha vere VPN.. FUP undennano paranje..ultra surfil etra kittunundu Max..


nmdvpn. but config mattanam.. ultrsurf browsing okay.. but downloading 120kbps..variation ondu..

----------


## Mahabali

> oh appo kb ennu paranja paathalathil kilo bits aanallle...


athu pathalathil matrem alla ellayidathum kb:- kilobits & KB:- kilobytes aanu.. :Laughing:

----------


## Mahabali

> nmdvpn. but config mattanam.. ultrsurf browsing okay.. but downloading 120kbps..variation ondu..


thalkkalam ultrasurf use cheyyam... thanks for the trick bhai.. :thumleft:

----------


## Robinhood

Aircel nu ippol enthenkilum prashnangalundo ??....

----------


## The Extremist

> Aircel nu ippol enthenkilum prashnangalundo ??....


prashnangale ullu,mts avare eattedukkarayi,ippo airtel and voda aircelilekku sms delivery support onnumlennu kelkunnu,enthaano entho  :Toobad:

----------


## indi commandos

> sended enjoy...


 :Basketball: AJLVFX@GMAIL.COM :Basketball:

----------


## Samachayan

Mobilil ninnu wifi pre-shared key hack cheyyaan enthelum trick undo?

----------


## sprint

> Aircel nu ippol enthenkilum prashnangalundo ??....


aircel are going to stop their service in kerala .  :Read:

----------


## sprint

tata docomo gprs pack revised  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

now with 98 rs only get 1.5gb instead of 2.5gb .

----------


## The Wolverine

> Aircel nu ippol enthenkilum prashnangalundo ??....





> aircel are going to stop their service in kerala .


MTS is going to acquire Aircel.. Reasonable pricil 
 3G services provide cheithirunna ore oru network aayirunnu..  :Crying:

----------


## sprint

> MTS is going to acquire Aircel.. Reasonable pricil 
>  3G services provide cheithirunna ore oru network aayirunnu..


mts onum aircel edukan pokunila athoke fake news aanu

----------


## Free Thinker

Ente kayyil airtelinte dongle aanu ullathu...Athil vere oru simum idan pattilla...athonnu unlock cheyyan enthelum margamundo?

----------


## sirius

eniku oru net setter eduthal kollamennu undu. etha nallathu. plan oke enganeya ? bsnl cheap aano?

----------


## The Wolverine

> Ente kayyil airtelinte dongle aanu ullathu...Athil vere oru simum idan pattilla...athonnu unlock cheyyan enthelum margamundo?


etha make and model?

----------


## The Wolverine

> eniku oru net setter eduthal kollamennu undu. etha nallathu. plan oke enganeya ? bsnl cheap aano?


Plan ellam ekadesam same aanu.. TRAI policy..
ethenkilum unlocked usb modem vangunnathanu nallathu.. you can use differents sims

----------


## Free Thinker

> etha make and model?


Airtel 3g...........

----------


## The Wolverine

> Airtel 3g...........


Airtel doesnt make any net setters.. it sells the modems made by Huawei or ZTE

----------


## Free Thinker

> Airtel doesnt make any net setters.. it sells the modems made by Huawei or ZTE


Athe Huawei yude yanu...

----------


## The Wolverine

> Athe Huawei yude yanu...


Ok Try this.. put an un-authorised SIM Card (any sim other than the locked network. in your case, any sim other than Airtel) into the modem and try to connect to the internet. you will be asked for an unlock code, 
(there are alot of free applications which lets you calculate the unlock code for your Huawei modem.
to suggest an app i need to know your model number...)

Give the unlock code and you are done.. 

Rep me if it helps.....  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:

----------


## The Wolverine

sorry.. reposted the above post due to some connectivity issue...

----------


## Free Thinker

> sorry.. reposted the above post due to some connectivity issue...


Ok. macha. i will try...Thanks.

----------


## singam

> Ok Try this.. put an un-authorised SIM Card (any sim other than the locked network. in your case, any sim other than Airtel) into the modem and try to connect to the internet. you will be asked for an unlock code, 
> (there are alot of free applications which lets you calculate the unlock code for your Huawei modem.
> to suggest an app i need to know your model number...)
> 
> Give the unlock code and you are done.. 
> 
> Rep me if it helps.....


had unlocked my idea netsetter(2g modem) like this...downloaded a small app from the internet after some searching..just give the imei number of your modem and it will generate an unlock code..when u insert a different sim it will ask for the unlock code and enter this unlock code and your modem is unlocked..

have tried the same with idea 3g setter but didnt work, when i put a new sim it showed a message that other sims are not allowed...

but have seen unlocked idea 3g modems in ebay..and have even bought one for my friend..comes with settings of all operators preloaded..insert your sim and select the operator settings of the sim and your r good to go

----------


## The Wolverine

> had unlocked my idea netsetter(2g modem) like this...downloaded a small app from the internet after some searching..just give the imei number of your modem and it will generate an unlock code..when u insert a different sim it will ask for the unlock code and enter this unlock code and your modem is unlocked..
> 
> have tried the same with idea 3g setter but didnt work, when i put a new sim it showed a message that other sims are not allowed...
> 
> but have seen unlocked idea 3g modems in ebay..and have even bought one for my friend..comes with settings of all operators preloaded..insert your sim and select the operator settings of the sim and your r good to go


 
Yup, I have one idea 3g netsetter (Unlocked) bought from ebay.
it is not a hard task to unlock the usb modem. just download an app from internet but I think these apps are model specific. you need to give the manufacturer name and model number of your device while searching for the unlock code generator app....

----------


## egregious

What is micro-SIM?

Heard that Galaxy Note 2 can only accept micro-SIMs.

BSNL micro-SIM available?

----------


## singam

> What is micro-SIM?
> 
> Heard that Galaxy Note 2 can only accept micro-SIMs.
> 
> BSNL micro-SIM available?


See this to know about Micro SIM

What is Micro SIM? How is it different from a regular SIM card? Does the iPad have a SIM card? @ EveryiPad.com

BSNL has micro SIM if i am not wrong, just check with their customer care..

you can also cut your regular sim to make it micro..it is better to cut the sim in mobile shops so that you wont damage it..

----------


## sprint

vodafone airtel etc almost all are providing micro sims . if not available say to them they will cut normal sim in to small size .

----------


## Free Thinker

> Yup, I have one idea 3g netsetter (Unlocked) bought from ebay.
> it is not a hard task to unlock the usb modem. just download an app from internet but I think these apps are model specific. you need to give the manufacturer name and model number of your device while searching for the unlock code generator app....


Macha ente dongle model Huawei E1731 aanu...Ithu unlock cheyyan pattiya software parayamo...

----------


## The Wolverine

> Macha ente dongle model Huawei E1731 aanu...Ithu unlock cheyyan pattiya software parayamo...


here is a detailed tutorial for your query.. there is a download link for the unlock code generator app. try it.

http://www.modemunlock.com/huawei-e1...-3g-modem.html

----------


## Free Thinker

> here is a detailed tutorial for your query.. there is a download link for the unlock code generator app. try it.
> 
> Huawei E1731 Unlock USB 3g ModemUnlock Huawei Modem, USB Modem, Unlock 3G Modem, Wireless Modem


Ok.....Thanks

----------


## Free Thinker

> here is a detailed tutorial for your query.. there is a download link for the unlock code generator app. try it.
> 
> Huawei E1731 Unlock USB 3g ModemUnlock Huawei Modem, USB Modem, Unlock 3G Modem, Wireless Modem


Not working. Unlock code onnum chodikkunnilla....'Invalid sim detected' ennanu kanikkunnathu...

----------


## The Wolverine

> Not working. Unlock code onnum chodikkunnilla....'Invalid sim detected' ennanu kanikkunnathu...


Ok..
that was an easy method.. sadly it doesnt work for you..

then 
please try this..
It looks a little complicated.....
I didnt have to try it. so I am not sure about whether it works or not.

http://www.dhakamobilebd.com/showthread.php?t=18153

----------


## jeseus

MY VODAFONE 3G SPEED ON 21MBPS SAMSUNG GALAXY TAB 2

----------


## teegy

> What is micro-SIM?
> 
> Heard that Galaxy Note 2 can only accept micro-SIMs.
> 
> BSNL micro-SIM available?


yes, its available on bsnl csc.

----------


## AslaN

Evdo engenae speed undo


> *BSNL EVDO Data Card Now at Rs.959*
> 
> Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) once again cuts down its EVDO data card price by Rs.240 as promotional offer. BSNL EVDO data card which costs Rs.1199 will be available at 20% less price i.e.  for Rs 959 during the offer period.
> 
> BSNL has decided to offer the EVDO Data Card at Rs.959 as an promotional festive from 15th September 2012 to 8th December 2012 to be more competitive in Wireless Broadband market. BSNL EVDO can offer upto 3.1 Mbps downlink and upto 1.8Mbps uplink on their EVDO Rev A network.
> 
> Currently wireless broadband market is mostly dominated by EVDO players  RCom ( Reliance Netconnect+), Tata Docomo CDMA (Photon+) and MTS India (MBlaze) while 3G-HSPA data services now slowly looking to make their way to the consumers after recent reduction in tariff by various operators.
> 
> BSNL EVDO services is the cheapest option in India for wireless broadband as only BSNL offers Unlimited usage at Rs 750 per month with No Fair Usage Policy (FUP).

----------


## egregious

> yes, its available on bsnl csc.


thanks.

so, can i change the regular sized SIM card that I use in my current phone to a micro-SIM of the same number, eh?

----------


## Free Thinker

*Njan data card unlock cheyyan kure nokki....Nadannilla....very sad.....*

----------


## Samachayan

oru pc yude wifi pre-shared key enganeyaa ariyuka?  office il njaan use cheyyunna system aanu

----------


## AslaN

Evdo card speed engenae undu

----------


## Robinhood

Ente aircel number port cheyyanamayirunnu.......nalla net offer and call rate kuravu ulla oru network parayaamo.....

Aircel nte vila ippozanu manassilayathu......nalla oru network aayirunnu.....3G net offers and call rate ellam kidu aayirunnu.....

----------


## sprint

> Ente aircel number port cheyyanamayirunnu.......nalla net offer and call rate kuravu ulla oru network parayaamo.....
> 
> Aircel nte vila ippozanu manassilayathu......nalla oru network aayirunnu.....3G net offers and call rate ellam kidu 
> aayirunnu.....



docomo . . but range  :Vandivittu:  :Hunter:

----------


## sprint

> Evdo card speed engenae undu


range ula place aanengil 75KB to 100 kittum . range illenkilum speedum undavila. speed 2g yude athre undavolu

----------


## Robinhood

> docomo . . but range


Docomo 3G net offer enganeyanu ??

----------


## sprint

> Docomo 3G net offer enganeyanu ??


3g offer not that good . 250 rs offer is good one. for 3g idea vodafone aircel are good. jesues knows how to increase speed in vodafone ask him the details if interested in vodafone

----------


## Robinhood

> 3g offer not that good . 250 rs offer is good one. for 3g idea vodafone aircel are good. jesues knows how to increase speed in vodafone ask him the details if interested in vodafone


250 nu enth offer aanu ullathu ?? Machan ethu network aanu upayogikkunnathu ??

----------


## sprint

> 250 nu enth offer aanu ullathu ?? Machan ethu network aanu upayogikkunnathu ??



full talk time 1gb 3g and unlimited 2g. I think its like that not sure. docomo  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## Daniel John

Vodafone 1 month unlimited offer etra rate?

----------


## jeseus

'vodafone 8rs 30min unlimited 3g...for his offer type"BONUS 08 to 144" ooro pravashyamvum cheyyumbol 30min add aayi kondirikkum..." downloadingnu best plan ethaa

----------


## Daniel John

> 'vodafone 8rs 30min unlimited 3g...for his offer type"BONUS 08 to 144" ooro pravashyamvum cheyyumbol 30min add aayi kondirikkum..." downloadingnu best plan ethaa


2g 1 month unlimited ondow

----------


## jeseus

152rs ondennu thonnunnu...

----------


## singam

> 'vodafone 8rs 30min unlimited 3g...for his offer type"BONUS 08 to 144" ooro pravashyamvum cheyyumbol 30min add aayi kondirikkum..." downloadingnu best plan ethaa


ingane oru plan vodafone siteil kanunilalo..athil ullathu 8rs - 30MB - 1 day validity enannalo..

----------


## jeseus

> ingane oru plan vodafone siteil kanunilalo..athil ullathu 8rs - 30mb - 1 day validity enannalo..


njan customer care vilichu chodihu...enikku enthayalum kittunnundu.. Onnu try cheythu nokkikko

----------


## singam

airtel ilum 8 rs 30mint unlimitd 3g pack undu..athu try cheythu nalla speed kittunundu
.idmil download cheyyumbo around 500KB dl speed undu..

----------


## jeseus

> airtel ilum 8 rs 30mint unlimitd 3g pack undu..athu try cheythu nalla speed kittunundu
> .idmil download cheyyumbo around 500KB dl speed undu..


njan first atha use cheythey.. but oru dhivasam oru pravashyamey cheyyan pattiyironnullu...

----------


## singam

> njan first atha use cheythey.. but oru dhivasam oru pravashyamey cheyyan pattiyironnullu...


puthiya oru vodafone sim eduthu..pakshe activate avan 2 - 3 divasam avum ennu paranju..athu kondu airtelil try cheytha..saturday 3 times 8rs pack activate cheythu use cheythu..idaiku enthokkeyo msg vannu saying u ahve used 100% of data allocated to you mobile account etc etc..paskhe innale veendum pack activate cheyyan nokkiyapo pattunilla..sayin we are facing some issue..try after sometime ennu..

vodafone ethra pravashyam venamenkilum activate cheyyan pattumo in a single day?

----------


## jeseus

> puthiya oru vodafone sim eduthu..pakshe activate avan 2 - 3 divasam avum ennu paranju..athu kondu airtelil try cheytha..saturday 3 times 8rs pack activate cheythu use cheythu..idaiku enthokkeyo msg vannu saying u ahve used 100% of data allocated to you mobile account etc etc..paskhe innale veendum pack activate cheyyan nokkiyapo pattunilla..sayin we are facing some issue..try after sometime ennu..
> 
> vodafone ethra pravashyam venamenkilum activate cheyyan pattumo in a single day?


yes pattum oru msg ayachal mathi.... within seconds activate cheyyum..

----------


## The Wolverine

> yes pattum oru msg ayachal mathi.... within seconds activate cheyyum..


How to Activate 3 G in Vodafone?

----------


## jeseus

> How to Activate 3 G in Vodafone?


ACT 3G to 144

----------


## The Wolverine

> ACT 3G to 144


Thanks Macha... Acivate aayal message vallathum varumo?

----------


## Daniel John

Vodafone bloody fools lavanmarde packet data activate aakuney ila.....ente 100mb inale poyee....enitu inu nokiyapo inum ila......complaint parayan avanmarde no kitunumila....switched back to my airtel sim

----------


## jeseus

> Thanks Macha... Acivate aayal message vallathum varumo?


ellaa message onnum varillaa... active aayal h+ sign kanikkum........onnu restart cheythu nokkikolu

----------


## jeseus

> Vodafone bloody fools lavanmarde packet data activate aakuney ila.....ente 100mb inale poyee....enitu inu nokiyapo inum ila......complaint parayan avanmarde no kitunumila....switched back to my airtel sim


 eythu pack aaanu active cheyyan nokkiyyey..?
sms vazhi anenkil pettannu okay aakum..

----------


## Daniel John

> eythu pack aaanu active cheyyan nokkiyyey..?
> sms vazhi anenkil pettannu okay aakum..


Njan 2 days 250 mb pack anu use cheyune inale ratri vare pack active arunu wid 100 mb remaining....but inale motham packet data varunila angane verute 100 mb poyi...inum kop packet data kitanila

----------


## jeseus

> Njan 2 days 250 mb pack anu use cheyune inale ratri vare pack active arunu wid 100 mb remaining....but inale motham packet data varunila angane verute 100 mb poyi...inum kop packet data kitanila


 mobile onnu restart cheythu nokkiyo? pinney network selectionil idea anenkil 3g anenkil ideayum 2g anenkil vodafone select chey.. ennittum vannilenkil 3g vendum active chey..

----------


## Daniel John

> mobile onnu restart cheythu nokkiyo? pinney network selectionil idea anenkil 3g anenkil ideayum 2g anenkil vodafone select chey.. ennittum vannilenkil 3g vendum active chey..


Ellam cheithu restart cheitu sim oori oothi...... :Sleep: ...ipo airtelil net kitunund

----------


## SooThraN

Idea tricks vallathum okke undel post chey ;)
Nowadays it's going crap guys...2g offer 97 nu 1gb/month undayirunnu,ipo dey reduced to 650mb/21 days....and 3G ,aah...it's totally killing :(

----------


## jeseus

vodafone for 47rs- 650 mgs.. 100 perday...

----------


## Deewana

> vodafone for 47rs- 650 mgs.. 100 perday...


airtel same pack 44rs..

----------


## hitman87

Had recently changed my number from Tata Docomo to Idea.

Idea:
Connectivity no issue.
Better 3G coverage and hence the speed.

Tata Docomo
Good for talktime offers and call rates.
SMS pack
cheapest 2G data available[GPRS]

----------


## The Wolverine

> Had recently changed my number from Tata Docomo to Idea.
> 
> Idea:
> Connectivity no issue.
> Better 3G coverage and hence the speed.
> 
> Tata Docomo
> Good for talktime offers and call rates.
> SMS pack
> cheapest 2G data available[GPRS]


Tata Docomo has good offers but the worst service.
they are providing cheapest 2G offers but data disconnects after every 30 mins. 
if you are in the middle of a download, it fails and you lose your Data.. Crap..

sadly data offers for Idea is too costly even for 2g. I dnt knw abt 3G offers

----------


## hitman87

> Tata Docomo has good offers but the worst service.
> they are providing cheapest 2G offers but data disconnects after every 30 mins. 
> if you are in the middle of a download, it fails and you lose your Data.. Crap..
> 
> sadly data offers for Idea is too costly even for 2g. I dnt knw abt 3G offers


It is not only for Idea. Rest of the leading operators like Vodafone and Airtel have hiked their prices for 2G data service (GPRS).

3G rates are also on-par with other operators. But I am happy with the service.

----------


## shaheen

> airtel same pack 44rs..


nope..even airtel has revised their sms packs..now it's 600 loc/nat sms for 15days

----------


## Pop

Pune T24 network..29rs 2900 msgs for 30 days..49rs 1GB data for 30 days..for 45rs 100mnt STD mnts free

----------


## Brother

bsnl 2g plan kollam..!!

303nu 8GB 3 months..!!

----------


## Kochikaran

Enike officil ninu Reliance netconnetinte Broadand+ use cheyan thannirunu, njan athu ente pcyil connect cheyan nokkumbol one error is cmg

" Error 718: The connection was terminated because the remote computer did not respond in a timely manner"

e error anu varunathu any one pls help

OS windows Xp anu
service pack 3 v.5512

 :Thnku:

----------


## Eazy04

Best 2G offer ulla connection eathaa port cheyyan??


Other than docomo..

----------


## Daniel John

Vodafone 15 rsinu net offer valom ondo

----------


## Brother

> Best 2G offer ulla connection eathaa port cheyyan??
> 
> 
> Other than docomo..


bsnl anu cheap nd fast connection.

----------


## Don Mathew

> bsnl 2g plan kollam..!!
> 
> 303nu 8GB 3 months..!!


 :Swoon: 
Special offer vallom aano? :Help:

----------


## Robinhood

Docomo 3G ekm mathrame ullu ??....EKM district muzuvanum undo ??...

----------


## Robinhood

> bsnl anu cheap nd fast connection.


BSNL 3G net offers enganeyanu ??...and call rate ??

----------


## Deewana

> Docomo 3G ekm mathrame ullu ??....EKM district muzuvanum undo ??...


CLT,Tvm okke undallo..ente phone il maximum 600kbps okke kayariyittundu..

----------


## Brother

> Special offer vallom aano?


alla,ellavarkkum kitttum STV 303 adichal mathi.2G anu....!!




> BSNL 3G net offers enganeyanu ??...and call rate ??


250-1.25 GB
450-2.50 GB 

ayirunnu pandu,ippol ithilum cheap ayittundennu thonnunnu.

----------


## Ramdas

> bsnl anu cheap nd fast connection.


bsnl 3g cvrge illenkil pathetic aanu.. i mean 2g pack also perfoms well in 3g network

----------


## Ramdas

airtel speed increase cheyyan any tricks?

----------


## Deewana

> airtel speed increase cheyyan any tricks?


undenkil enikkum ariyanam.. :Wallbash:

----------


## Daniel John

Reliance sim engane ondu....6 months net free enoke kettu 1 month 500 mb per month enu....appo 1 monthindaku 500 mb teernal pine net kitathiley

----------


## Robinhood

Airtel
201 RS: Unlimited 2G ( earlier it was 149 )

126 RS: 1GB 2G ( Earlier it was 98 )

98 RS: 650Mb for 21 days

And basic tariff changed to 2RS/Min

Ithokke shariyano ??

----------


## Mahabali

> Airtel
> 201 RS: Unlimited 2G ( earlier it was 149 )
> 
> 126 RS: 1GB 2G ( Earlier it was 98 )
> 
> 98 RS: 650Mb for 21 days
> 
> And basic tariff changed to 2RS/Min
> 
> Ithokke shariyano ??


*Airtel WEB OFFER  2G & 3G*





*Airtel Kerala Circle recharge 2G & 3G*

----------


## Free Thinker

*Njanoru SMART TV vangi SAMSUNG....Athil pakshe ente huawei dongle detect cheyyunnilla...Athu connect cheyyan enthanu margam...*

----------


## anupkerb1

airtel 3 g undoo keralathl

----------


## Free Thinker

> airtel 3 g undoo keralathl


Chilayidathokke kittum...

----------


## sprint

BSNL to Revise Unlimited Broadband Plans, Tariff Hike Starts from Rs 25 





Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited is going to introduce revised postpaid unlimited broadband plans w.e.f. 1st March, 2013.

----------


## kannappanunni

idea unlimited 2g for 30 days at 201 rs. kinann pack anu ithu. 3g signal undel super speed kittum.

----------


## MeoW

> idea unlimited 2g for 30 days at 201 rs. kinann pack anu ithu. 3g signal undel super speed kittum.


201 2g cheyunathinekal nallathu ethenkilum 3g pack cheyyunathalle

----------


## kannappanunni

> 201 2g cheyunathinekal nallathu ethenkilum 3g pack cheyyunathalle


 :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:  3g unlimited undo ?. 249 koduthu 1 gb yekkal enikku mecham 2g unlimited anu. speed athyavashyam undu.

----------


## MeoW

> 3g unlimited undo ?. 249 koduthu 1 gb yekkal enikku mecham 2g unlimited anu. speed athyavashyam undu.


2g unlimted num speed limit ille

----------


## kannappanunni

upto 2gb normal speed anu. but better than 97 rs recharge. 650 mb anu 97 nu kittuka. ente secondary coneection anu idea internet. bsnl down ayal use cheyyum.

----------


## jeseus

> 3g unlimited undo ?. 249 koduthu 1 gb yekkal enikku mecham 2g unlimited anu. speed athyavashyam undu.


2gil 3g signalil ethra transfer rate kittum?

----------


## singam

vodafone 8rs 30 minutes unlimited 3g try cheythu..kollam..nalla speed undu..pinne ethra times venamenkilum pack activate cheyyam...around average 400-500 KBps download speed kittundunu in IDM...700 MB padam okke ethandu oru 25 minsil download aayi..

airtelil same 8rs pack undu..but oru divasam 3 -4  pravshayame activate cheyyan pattiyullu....

airtel and vodafone sharing idea's 3g tower..ideayil 3g use cheyyumbo 700 - 800 KBps vare kittarundu in IDM..pakshe airtel and vodafone use cheyyumbo athrayum downlaod speed kittunilla..

----------


## singam

BSNL 3G yum try cheythu..both BSNL and IDEA ente veetil same signal strength undu...but ideayakalum slow aaya feel cheythe...

----------


## sprint

docomo special gprs offer for 26 rs 1.3 gb for 7 days and for 148 rs  8gb for 30 days.  ee offer kazhino ennu not sure check in shop before doing.  I got the message two days before.

----------


## sprint

ONLY for karnataka  :Embarassed:  :Wallbash:

----------


## sprint

ONLY for karnataka  :Embarassed:  :Wallbash: 


Tata Docomo has released four 3g new plans

1. Rs 22 for 300 MB, 3 days validity 2. Rs 39 for 300 MB, 7 days validity 3. Rs 90 for 600 MB, 30 days 4. Rs 255 for 2GB, 30 day

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## sprint

njan parana docomo yude 148 rs nu 8 gb offer epozhum available aanu got msg today

----------


## teegy

> njan parana docomo yude 148 rs nu 8 gb offer epozhum available aanu got msg today


docomo engane und.... speed undo?

----------


## sprint

> docomo engane und.... speed undo?


speed is good  :Ok:  . only problem is automatic disconnection after 30 min.

----------


## teegy

> speed is good  . only problem is automatic disconnection after 30 min.


ok.... auto disconnection valya problem alle.....?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Robinhood

:Ho: Docomo de 250 nte special offer cheythu......1GB 3G and after that unlimited 2G....Koodathe 222.5 talk time...... Ente palli enna offera ithu.....Ithrayum nalla offer vere evideyum kittumo....

----------


## Robinhood

> ONLY for karnataka 
> 
> 
> Tata Docomo has released four 3g new plans
> 
> 1. Rs 22 for 300 MB, 3 days validity 2. Rs 39 for 300 MB, 7 days validity 3. Rs 90 for 600 MB, 30 days 4. Rs 255 for 2GB, 30 day


Ee offer keralathilum undallo....Enikku msg vannirunnu.....255 nu 1GB+1GB 3G data.....90 nu 300MB+300MB 3G data....39 nu 150MB+150MB 3G data......Njan vicharichu extra ulla aa data 2G aanennu.....

----------


## josemon17

*Aircel offers unlimited 3G data access for 3 hours every day for 30 days*

Aircel has launched *Aircel 3G Mornings,* a new3G  trial offer that would let both their new and old customers enjoy  unlimited free 3G data access between 6:00AM to 9:00AM for 30 days. This  is definitely a great deal  for Aircel customers using 3G handsets and  tablets to catch up the latest happenings early morning. It doesn’t  come with any terms and conditions relating to speed or price. 
Aircel users can dial the short code **122*456#* to  activate this offer. Aircel makes 3G affordable to masses by launching  the unique Pocket Internet Smart which offers best value 3G packs.
 This would let the customers enjoy live streaming of sports matches,  TV shows, internet gaming, video calling and more on their 3G enabled  devices. The new Aircel 3G Morning initiative would let the new  customers experience 3G data services.

----------


## teegy

> *Aircel offers unlimited 3G data access for 3 hours every day for 30 days*
> 
> Aircel has launched *Aircel 3G Mornings,* a new3G  trial offer that would let both their new and old customers enjoy  unlimited free 3G data access between 6:00AM to 9:00AM for 30 days. This  is definitely a great deal  for Aircel customers using 3G handsets and  tablets to catch up the latest happenings early morning. It doesnt  come with any terms and conditions relating to speed or price. 
> Aircel users can dial the short code **122*456#* to  activate this offer. Aircel makes 3G affordable to masses by launching  the unique Pocket Internet Smart which offers best value 3G packs.
>  This would let the customers enjoy live streaming of sports matches,  TV shows, internet gaming, video calling and more on their 3G enabled  devices. The new Aircel 3G Morning initiative would let the new  customers experience 3G data services.


aircel service nirthy ille?

----------


## sprint

> ok.... auto disconnection valya problem alle.....?



problem aanu pine njamal mobile user ale heavy download like broad band onum illalo athu kondu adjust cheyam

----------


## sprint

> Docomo de 250 nte special offer cheythu......1GB 3G and after that unlimited 2G....Koodathe 222.5 talk time...... Ente palli enna offera ithu.....Ithrayum nalla offer vere evideyum kittumo....


ee offer epozhum undo ithu nirthiyila ale  :Read:

----------


## sprint

> Ee offer keralathilum undallo....Enikku msg vannirunnu.....255 nu 1GB+1GB 3G data.....90 nu 300MB+300MB 3G data....39 nu 150MB+150MB 3G data......Njan vicharichu extra ulla aa data 2G aanennu.....


pandu njan mobileil check cheythapo extra data 2g aanalo kaanichathu  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## sprint

parana pole aircel eppozhum keralathil service undo  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## josemon17

> parana pole aircel eppozhum keralathil service undo


Ente frnd use cheyund...bt they are not giving new sim

----------


## Robinhood

> parana pole aircel eppozhum keralathil service undo


Ippo evideyenkilum range ullathayi valla arivum undo ??....1 month munpu vare aluva railway station lu range undayirunnu....Ippo avideyum illa....Ente kayyil oru aircel sim undu.....Athu 1 month munpu port msg ayachu code ellam kittiyirunnu......Athum proofum ellam idea officil kondu koduthu....2 week nu ullil port aakum ennu paranju.....2 week um 3 week um kazinju....Port aayilla....Annoshichappo aa code valid alla ennu paranju.....Ini veendum msg ayakkan range thappi nadakkukaya njan....

----------


## teegy

> Ente frnd use cheyund...bt they are not giving new sim


mika placeilum range illallo?......

----------


## Robinhood

> Ente frnd use cheyund...bt they are not giving new sim


Evideya sthalam ??

----------


## josemon17

> mika placeilum range illallo?......


njan frnd vilichit nearly one month aayi...nale confirm cheythit parayam....avan aanu paranje...sim vilpana nirthiyennu...bt official website kerala numbers okke online recharge kanikund,...

----------


## Robinhood

Oralkku ethra sim edukkam ennu valla niyanthranavum undo ??

----------


## josemon17

> Evideya sthalam ??


kattapana.....oru month munp aanu viliche...nale parayam...eppo undo enn

----------


## josemon17

Wikipedia ninnu kittiyath aanu....
Aircel: Major loss in subscribers were from UP West, Gujarat, Kerala, Madhya  Pradesh, Haryana, and Andhra Pradesh - which accounted for 75% of the  subscribers lost in December 2012

----------


## Robinhood

> ee offer epozhum undo ithu nirthiyila ale


Aadyam 250 aayirunnille talk time ??...Ippo 222.5 aanu.....

----------


## Robinhood

Aircel nte athra speed ulla internet connection njan vere upayogichittilla.....Both 2G and 3G.....And superb internet pak....full talk time pack....superb offers....really miss u...

----------


## teegy

> Aircel nte athra speed ulla internet connection njan vere upayogichittilla.....Both 2G and 3G.....And superb internet pak....full talk time pack....superb offers....really miss u...


kottayam sideil oru sthalathum range illa.... port cheyyan patunnilla.....

----------


## josemon17

> Aircel nte athra speed ulla internet connection njan vere upayogichittilla.....Both 2G and 3G.....And superb internet pak....full talk time pack....superb offers....really miss u...


Apo Bsnl 3g use cheythitille..it gives an awesome speed when i was in bangalore....dat to recharging with 2g pak,,,8gb rs 249/-....bt getting 3g speed

----------


## Robinhood

> Apo Bsnl 3g use cheythitille..it gives an awesome speed when i was in bangalore....dat to recharging with 2g pak,,,8gb rs 249/-....bt getting 3g speed


Illa....BSNL ithu vare upayogichilla.....Oru sim edukkanam ennundu....Ippo thanne 4 sim ente peril undu....Iniyum eduthal valla prashnavum undo ??

----------


## josemon17

> Illa....BSNL ithu vare upayogichilla.....Oru sim edukkanam ennundu....Ippo thanne 4 sim ente peril undu....Iniyum eduthal valla prashnavum undo ??


hey preshnam onnumilla.......Bsnl kidu aanu...Aircel ethra aayirunnu downloading speed

----------


## sprint

> Oralkku ethra sim edukkam ennu valla niyanthranavum undo ??



 :Yes:  :Yes:  you can take only 9 connections in your name

----------


## teegy

> you can take only 9 connections in your name


Athre pattullo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Apo Bsnl 3g use cheythitille..it gives an awesome speed when i was in bangalore....dat to recharging with 2g pak,,,8gb rs 249/-....bt getting 3g speed


2G pack vechu 3G speed alla kittunnathu...3G network vazhi connect cheyyuvanel 256 kbps speed 2G il kittumennu mathram... :Angel:

----------


## Don Mathew

> you can take only 9 connections in your name


I dont think so...Njan already athil kooduthal eduthu kazhinju... :Whistle:

----------


## Robinhood

> 2G pack vechu 3G speed alla kittunnathu...3G network vazhi connect cheyyuvanel 256 kbps speed 2G il kittumennu mathram...


Docomo , Vodafone ellam 2G pack cheythal 2G signal mathre kittoo.....mattu networks 2G pack cheythalum 3G signal kittum....

----------


## Robinhood

Aircel tamil nattil ninnu port msg ayachal port aako ??

----------


## josemon17

> 2G pack vechu 3G speed alla kittunnathu...3G network vazhi connect cheyyuvanel 256 kbps speed 2G il kittumennu mathram...


Njan use cheytha karyma macha....whn iwas in bang...
Ente macha..first u buy a bsnl 3g sim...ennit 2g pack acivate cheytha mathi vazhi sms....kerala-thil work cheyumo enn ariyilla...

----------


## josemon17

> you can take only 9 connections in your name


New rule anusarich 11 connection edukkam enna kette

----------


## singam

> 2G pack vechu 3G speed alla kittunnathu...3G network vazhi connect cheyyuvanel 256 kbps speed 2G il kittumennu mathram...


Yes.. 2G (EDGE) theoritical speed 256 Kbps aanu..pakshe most of time ithrayum kittilla..BSNLil 3G tower select cheyyumbo normal 2gyekal speed kooduthal kittum..thats is around 256 Kbps kittum..allathe 3G speed onnum kittilla...njan bsnl anganeya use cheyyune..

----------


## singam

> Njan use cheytha karyma macha....whn iwas in bang...
> Ente macha..first u buy a bsnl 3g sim...ennit 2g pack acivate cheytha mathi vazhi sms....kerala-thil work cheyumo enn ariyilla...


if i am not wrong seperate 3g sim onnum illa..noraml simne msg ayachu 3g aakiyal mathi...njan bsnl anganey use cheyyune..2g pack activate cheythu 3g towe select cheythu use cheyyum..normal 2gyekkal kurachu kooduthal speed kittum...3g speed onnum kittilla..3g kittan 3g pack activate cheyyuka thanne cheyyanam

----------


## singam

Vodafone koppanmar pani thannu enna thonunne..  :Ninte: 8rs 30 min unlimited 3g pack ethandu oru 15 times activate cheythitundavum kazhinju 2 divasathil for downloading..pakshe ippo activate cheyyan nokkiyal pattunilla..service will be activated in 24 hrs ennu msg varunundu paskhe activate akunilla..normally within seconds activate aakamayirinnu..

----------


## josemon17

> if i am not wrong seperate 3g sim onnum illa..noraml simne msg ayachu 3g aakiyal mathi...njan bsnl anganey use cheyyune..2g pack activate cheythu 3g towe select cheythu use cheyyum..normal 2gyekkal kurachu kooduthal speed kittum...3g speed onnum kittilla..3g kittan 3g pack activate cheyyuka thanne cheyyanam


ente ponnu macha njn use cheytha karyam aanu bangalore...athinum tharkkam aano,

----------


## Don Mathew

> Yes.. 2G (EDGE) theoritical speed 256 Kbps aanu..pakshe most of time ithrayum kittilla..BSNLil 3G tower select cheyyumbo normal 2gyekal speed kooduthal kittum..thats is around 256 Kbps kittum..allathe 3G speed onnum kittilla...njan bsnl anganeya use cheyyune..


Athe....2G networks il avar EDGE speed 128 kbps il cap cheyyum...athukondaanu....3G network vazhi EDGE use cheythaal capping illathondu max. speed(256 kbps) thanne kittum... :Iyer:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njan use cheytha karyma macha....whn iwas in bang...
> Ente macha..first u buy a bsnl 3g sim...ennit 2g pack acivate cheytha mathi vazhi sms....kerala-thil work cheyumo enn ariyilla...


Njanivide BSNL last week muthal use cheyyunundu....Njan ee parupadi thanne.... :Howdy:

----------


## Don Mathew

> ente ponnu macha njn use cheytha karyam aanu bangalore...athinum tharkkam aano,


Angane use cheyyumbol speed ethra kittarundu? :Search:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Vodafone koppanmar pani thannu enna thonunne.. 8rs 30 min unlimited 3g pack ethandu oru 15 times activate cheythitundavum kazhinju 2 divasathil for downloading..pakshe ippo activate cheyyan nokkiyal pattunilla..service will be activated in 24 hrs ennu msg varunundu paskhe activate akunilla..normally within seconds activate aakamayirinnu..


Airtel kar 30 mins ennum paranju around 20-25 mins aakumbol cut aakum....Pinne balance 0 aakumbozhe ariyu... :Dash2:

----------


## josemon17

> Angane use cheyyumbol speed ethra kittarundu?


b/w 4-6.......

----------


## Don Mathew

> b/w 4-6.......


4-6 ???...ennathu?..manassilayilla macha?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Docomo , Vodafone ellam 2G pack cheythal 2G signal mathre kittoo.....mattu networks 2G pack cheythalum 3G signal kittum....


Airtel 2G ilum pattilla....Pakshe Airtel 3G service activate cheythittu...2G packs use cheyyaam...appol kittum....Pakshe Airtel 2G,..3G network vazhi use cheythaalum Speed il valiya maattam illa...enthaano entho... :Brick wall:

----------


## josemon17

> 4-6 ???...ennathu?..manassilayilla macha?


mbps..... :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Don Mathew

> mbps.....


 :d'oh!: ............Appo 3G thanne aanello... :Detective:

----------


## josemon17

> ............Appo 3G thanne aanello...


bang separate aanu 3g sim....eppo egane aanu enn ariyilla

----------


## Don Mathew

> bang separate aanu 3g sim....eppo egane aanu enn ariyilla


Kerala ilum BSNL nu sperate aayirunnu nerathe...Ippo 2G sim eduthaalum mathi....sms vazhi nammude service (2G/3G) change cheyyaam.... :flower:

----------


## josemon17

> Kerala ilum BSNL nu sperate aayirunnu nerathe...Ippo 2G sim eduthaalum mathi....sms vazhi nammude service (2G/3G) change cheyyaam....


ok,,,epo 3g sim separate kittumo nattil

----------


## Robinhood

Enthayalum airtelnekkal thallippoli vere illa......Network coverage aanu aake +ve.....Pinne pettennu hack cheyyam...

----------


## Robinhood

7.2 mbps okke 3G lu kittunnundo......432 MB oru minute lu  :Thinking: .....

----------


## josemon17

> Enthayalum airtelnekkal thallippoli vere illa......Network coverage aanu aake +ve.....Pinne pettennu hack cheyyam...


enik ettavum ishtapetta customer service vodafone aanu,,,reliance onninum kollula....

----------


## Don Mathew

> ok,,,epo 3g sim separate kittumo nattil


Kittum.... :Glare:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Enthayalum airtelnekkal thallippoli vere illa......Network coverage aanu aake +ve.....Pinne pettennu hack cheyyam...


Airtel kurachu naal munne vare nalla service aayirunnu...ippo.. :Huh: 

Network coverage valiya sambavam ennu parayan onum illallo....Aircel okke vechu nokumbol kidu aanu...Pakshe Idea de athrem wide coverage ulla vere network keralathil illa.... :Yeye:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 7.2 mbps okke 3G lu kittunnundo......432 MB oru minute lu .....


Athu network max. speed aanu macha...Namuku use cheyyumbol athrem onnum kittilla.....

7.2 MBPS nte 3G network il 400-500 kbps avg download speed kittunundu eniku IDEA 3G il....

256 kbps nte 2G service, 3G signal ullapol use cheyyumbol 25-30 kbps download speed kittunundu eniku BSNL 2G il....

----------


## Robinhood

> Airtel kurachu naal munne vare nalla service aayirunnu...ippo..
> 
> Network coverage valiya sambavam ennu parayan onum illallo....Aircel okke vechu nokumbol kidu aanu...Pakshe Idea de athrem wide coverage ulla vere network keralathil illa....


Njan aircel,docomo,airtel mathrame widely use cheythittullu.....Machan etha network ??

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njan aircel,docomo,airtel mathrame widely use cheythittullu.....Machan etha network ??


Ente main network IDEA 3G.... :Bball: 


BSNL,Airtel,Docomo okke koode use cheyyunundu... :Blush:

----------


## josemon17

> Kittum....


ok,,,,, :Kudiyanz:

----------


## josemon17

> 7.2 mbps okke 3G lu kittunnundo......432 MB oru minute lu .....


dowloading okke bsnl 3g kollam,,,,kidu....aanu

----------


## josemon17

> Ente main network IDEA 3G....
> 
> 
> BSNL,Airtel,Docomo okke koode use cheyyunundu...


Vodafone kollam :Vedi: 
enik 25hrs kerala to any network,,,8hrs outside india any network,,1000 sms free national or local...free aanu for 500 rs plan...after that v-v 20p/min and other n/w 30p/m and std 50p/min... :Yoyu:

----------


## singam

> ente ponnu macha njn use cheytha karyam aanu bangalore...athinum tharkkam aano,


njan tharakam paranjathalla..njan use cheytha karyama paranje.. :Cool:

----------


## singam

> Airtel kar 30 mins ennum paranju around 20-25 mins aakumbol cut aakum....Pinne balance 0 aakumbozhe ariyu...


innu ente 120 rs poyi ithu karanam vodafoneil..customer careil vilichu nalu theri paranju..48 manikooril poya amount credit cheythu tharamennu paranjitundu..enthavumo entho..

----------


## singam

> Athu network max. speed aanu macha...Namuku use cheyyumbol athrem onnum kittilla.....
> 
> 7.2 MBPS nte 3G network il 400-500 kbps avg download speed kittunundu eniku IDEA 3G il....
> 
> 256 kbps nte 2G service, 3G signal ullapol use cheyyumbol 25-30 kbps download speed kittunundu eniku BSNL 2G il....


vodafone, airtel 3g use cheyyumbol avg 500nu aduthu kittunundu..smetimes 600-700 KB kittarundu download speed..pakshe idea 3g use cheyyumbol 800 vare kittiyirinnu in idm..700mb padam okke oru 25mins download cheythitundu

----------


## singam

Njan main use cheyyunathu Bsnl aanu for callin and browsing in mobile..using 245rs 10gb mnthly 2g pack...

pinne systethil downloadinginu vodafone and airtel 3g use cheyunnu..pandu aircel aanu upayogichirinne..ippo use cheyyunila..athu pole pandu ideayil 45rs 2 hr unlimited 3g undayirinnu..appo athayirinnu use cheythirinne..ippo a pack illathathu kondu idea use cheyyunilla..

----------


## sprint

> I dont think so...Njan already athil kooduthal eduthu kazhinju...



more than 9 sim is not allowed  :Proof:  old number cut aayi pokum.9 connection undayitu eni  new sim edukan pattila if wanted old sim povum  :Read:

----------


## sprint

heard a news that docomo also going to stop their service in kerala after aircel  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  recharge cheyan poyapo shop owner paranatha  :Embarassed:  :Suicide:  :Suicide: not confirmed yet

----------


## teegy

*BSNL withdraws 'free calls to other networks' offer from broadband plans*

Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd. (BSNL) has  reportedly stopped offering free calls under its different broadband  plans to other operator's network. The move has had a huge impact on its  subscribers and even led to inflated monthly bills.

                      According to BSNL sources, the free calls facility is now available within BSNL  network only with effect from January this year. Moreover, the call  charges have also been revised in broadband plans with  Re. 1 for calls  to BSNL network and Rs. 1.20 per pulse for calls to other networks.
 The  plans that include withdrawal of  free calling to other networks are  Broadband Combo, Broadband High  Speed, Broadband Plans for Home Users Unlimited and Combo Plans - rental  for broadband and telephone.

----------


## Robinhood

> heard a news that docomo also going to stop their service in kerala after aircel  recharge cheyan poyapo shop owner paranatha not confirmed yet


Angane oru news njanum kettirunnu......Entharo entho...........Nirthiyal athu nalla oru adi thanne aanu enikku..........aircel nirthiyathinte ksheenam ithu vare maariyila........aircel poyathode njan ippo docomo aanu use cheyyunnathu.......ini ithu nirthiyal veendum aravu shalayilekku thanne povendi varumo( airtel,idea,vodafone).......BSNL and Reliance enganeyanu internet pack and call charge ??? kuravaano ??

----------


## teegy

> Angane oru news njanum kettirunnu......Entharo entho...........Nirthiyal athu nalla oru adi thanne aanu enikku..........aircel nirthiyathinte ksheenam ithu vare maariyila........aircel poyathode njan ippo docomo aanu use cheyyunnathu.......ini ithu nirthiyal veendum aravu shalayilekku thanne povendi varumo( airtel,idea,vodafone).......BSNL and Reliance enganeyanu internet pack and call charge ??? kuravaano ??


3G data anel bsnl and idea is ok....

----------


## Robinhood

> 3G data anel bsnl and idea is ok....


Docomo ye pole valla offerum undo ??......250 RS nu 1GB 3G and unlimited 2G + 222.5 talktime :Smile:

----------


## teegy

> Docomo ye pole valla offerum undo ??......250 RS nu 1GB 3G and unlimited 2G + 222.5 talktime


nope.... angane onnum kittumennu karuthanda,,,,,

----------


## The Wolverine

> Ente main network IDEA 3G....
> 
> 
> BSNL,Airtel,Docomo okke koode use cheyyunundu...


*Idea yude 3G offers ethokkeya?*

----------


## teegy

> *Idea yude 3G offers ethokkeya?*



site il undallo....


*Recharge Details*

Amt(MRP)BenefitValidity

107  300 MB of 3G Internet 30 days

249  1 GB of 3G Internet 30 days

448  2 GB of 3G Internet 30 days

949  Unlimited 3G Internet. Post 6GB Speeds reduced to 40 kbps  30 days

1499  10 GB of 3G Internet 30 days

----------


## sprint

> Angane oru news njanum kettirunnu......Entharo entho...........Nirthiyal athu nalla oru adi thanne aanu enikku..........aircel nirthiyathinte ksheenam ithu vare maariyila........aircel poyathode njan ippo docomo aanu use cheyyunnathu.......ini ithu nirthiyal
>  veendum aravu shalayilekku thanne povendi varumo( 
> airtel,idea,vodafone).......BSNL and 
> Reliance enganeyanu internet pack
>  and call charge ??? kuravaano 
> ??


enthu issue aanenkilum solve aaya mathiyayerunu  :Pray:  cheap packs call rate and offers vere aarum provide cheyunila docomo alathe  :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Don Mathew

> site il undallo....
> 
> 
> *Recharge Details*
> 
> Amt(MRP)BenefitValidity
> 
> 107  300 MB of 3G Internet 30 days
> 
> ...


ORennam miss aayi...

Rs 745-4 GB.....Njan use cheyyunnathu athaanu... :Safe:

----------


## Don Mathew

> more than 9 sim is not allowed  old number cut aayi pokum.9 connection undayitu eni  new sim edukan pattila if wanted old sim povum


Ohh angane aayirunno...Ente nerathathe ethokeyo connections validity theernu allenkile cut aayi... :flower:

----------


## Don Mathew

> vodafone, airtel 3g use cheyyumbol avg 500nu aduthu kittunundu..smetimes 600-700 KB kittarundu download speed..pakshe idea 3g use cheyyumbol 800 vare kittiyirinnu in idm..700mb padam okke oru 25mins download cheythitundu


Airtel & Vodafone kerala circle il Idea 3G network aanu use cheyyunnathu...Appo kaaryamaya variations varendathallello... :Help:

----------


## Don Mathew

> heard a news that docomo also going to stop their service in kerala after aircel  recharge cheyan poyapo shop owner paranatha not confirmed yet


Lekshanam kandittu..avarum nirthumennu thonunnu... :Heat: ...Offers ellaam change cheythu.... :Sick: 

Pinne puthiya 2G allotment il vanna companies nu ellaam nashtam aanu....Pazhaya service providers nodu muttan pattunnilla.. :Boat:

----------


## singam

> Airtel & Vodafone kerala circle il Idea 3G network aanu use cheyyunnathu...Appo kaaryamaya variations varendathallello...


athu ariyam..pakshe speed kurachu kuravanu..oro samayathu oro poleyanu speed..

----------


## teegy

> ORennam miss aayi...
> 
> Rs 745-4 GB.....Njan use cheyyunnathu athaanu...


okies..... athu siteil kanidllallooo!!!! atha ivide idathirunnathu.......

----------


## sprint

> Lekshanam kandittu..avarum nirthumennu thonunnu......Offers ellaam change cheythu....
> 
> Pinne puthiya 2G allotment il vanna companies nu ellaam nashtam aanu....Pazhaya service providers nodu muttan pattunnilla..



ellathinum purakil airtel idea and vodafone aanu  :Angry:

----------


## singam

bsnl wimax nu apply cheythu..next week kittumennu thonunnunu..

----------


## teegy

> bsnl wimax nu apply cheythu..next week kittumennu thonunnunu..


wimaxil plans n speed kuravalle.....

----------


## singam

> wimaxil plans n speed kuravalle.....


ente frnds use cheyyunundu..1mbps speed kittunundu..750 + tax aanu mnthly bill..

speed depends on range, the distance to wimax tower etc.. njan thamasikunna sthalathu full range undu..bsnl kar vannu feasability nokkiyatha...pinne njan thamasikunna flatil bsnl landline, asianet onnumilla..wireless thanne sharanam...

----------


## teegy

> ente frnds use cheyyunundu..1mbps speed kittunundu..750 + tax aanu mnthly bill..
> 
> speed depends on range, the distance to wimax tower etc.. njan thamasikunna sthalathu full range undu..bsnl kar vannu feasability nokkiyatha...pinne njan thamasikunna flatil bsnl landline, asianet onnumilla..wireless thanne sharanam...


ok.... 750 planil usage limit undo?.... device price ethraya.....

----------


## singam

> ok.... 750 planil usage limit undo?.... device price ethraya.....


ippol ee 750 plan mathrame ullu vere plan onnumilla enna bsnl officel paranje.. usage unlimitd aanu..device price 1000.. indoor and outdoor device undu.. range kuravanenkil outdoor device use cheyyanam allenkil indoor mathi..

----------


## sprint

> ippol ee 750 plan mathrame ullu vere plan onnumilla enna bsnl officel paranje.. usage unlimitd aanu..device price 1000.. indoor and outdoor device undu.. range kuravanenkil outdoor device use
>  cheyyanam allenkil indoor mathi..



vere plan undallo unlimited alla 2.5gb for 399rs for one month .

----------


## teegy

> ippol ee 750 plan mathrame ullu vere plan onnumilla enna bsnl officel paranje.. usage unlimitd aanu..device price 1000.. indoor and outdoor device undu.. range kuravanenkil outdoor device use cheyyanam allenkil indoor mathi..


speed limit undo....

----------


## singam

> speed limit undo....


speed limit illa..nly 750 plan is available now enna bsnl officel paranje

----------


## teegy

> speed limit illa..nly 750 plan is available now enna bsnl officel paranje


okies.... tats gud.....

----------


## MHP369

bsnl...750 nte plan 800 aakanennu kettu....f***k :pukel:

----------


## kannappanunni

> bsnl wimax nu apply cheythu..next week kittumennu thonunnunu..


sookshichillel pani palum. me too using wimax, set cheyyumbol signal level ettavum maximum vechu pidikkanam.

----------


## paalakkaran

Please suggest me a good net setter to use in 2G/3G network....I am a heavy down loader so max spd wanted to be high....

----------


## jeseus

> Please suggest me a good net setter to use in 2G/3G network....I am a heavy down loader so max spd wanted to be high....


ella netsetterum speed capped aanu... heavy downloader aanenkil netsetter poraa...broadband or wimax aayirikkum nallathu...

----------


## paalakkaran

> ella netsetterum speed capped aanu... heavy downloader aanenkil netsetter poraa...broadband or wimax aayirikkum nallathu...


ennalum ullathil bhedham ethaanu....2g nokiyal...ivide 3g aayi varunnathe ullu....

----------


## singam

> sookshichillel pani palum. me too using wimax, set cheyyumbol signal level ettavum maximum vechu pidikkanam.


wimax eduthu..decent browisng speeds..download speed around 100 KBps kittunundu...

----------


## singam

> ennalum ullathil bhedham ethaanu....2g nokiyal...ivide 3g aayi varunnathe ullu....


buy any unlocked usb modem and put the SIM which u want or that has good coverage or gigivng good speeds in ur area..

personally i am using bsnl 2g with 3g tower selected..so u get around 256kbps browsing speed..for downloading i m using airtel or vodafone..actiavte a sache pack like 8rs 30 min unlimited and download..

----------


## abcdmachan

*Going to port from bsnl to Idea...
Any suggestions???*

----------


## teegy

> *Going to port from bsnl to Idea...
> Any suggestions???*


from bsnl? idea is fine... allel try docomo..... but docomo ivide service stop cheyyunennu rumors undu

----------


## abcdmachan

> from bsnl? idea is fine... allel try docomo..... but docomo ivide service stop cheyyunennu rumors undu


*Docomo ivide range full illa...
Also no 3G...*

----------


## teegy

> *Docomo ivide range full illa...
> Also no 3G...*


idea 3G okke anu.... have gud range too in most places...

----------


## Santi

unlimited 2g plan aarkelum undo ?? rate etraya

----------


## adarshpp

idea netsetter 2g unlimited plan rs 399 for a month.........

----------


## paalakkaran

> idea netsetter 2g unlimited plan rs 399 for a month.........


Ideakku speed undo...... :Thinking:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ideakku speed undo......


Nalla speed undu...pakshe 3G network idayku hang aavunnapole aanu... :Mad: ...Data transfer nadakkilla angane ulla nerangalil... :Angry:

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL 2G 3G signal ullapol use cheyyumbol eppozhum net automatically cut avunnu....2 divasam aayi thudangiyittu....Ee preshnam ellarkum undo? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## teegy

> BSNL 2G 3G signal ullapol use cheyyumbol eppozhum net automatically cut avunnu....2 divasam aayi thudangiyittu....Ee preshnam ellarkum undo?


yes, 2g n 3g range vary cheyyuna placeil net cut avunnund.....
network settings change chythal mikavarum seri akum... to use only one signal...

----------


## Don Mathew

> yes, 2g n 3g range vary cheyyuna placeil net cut avunnund.....
> network settings change chythal mikavarum seri akum... to use only one signal...


Angane alla....njan WCDMA only option aanu set cheythirikunnathu...3G signal maathram ullapol cut aakunnu....ithenthaanu ingane? :Mad:

----------


## teegy

> Angane alla....njan WCDMA only option aanu set cheythirikunnathu...3G signal maathram ullapol cut aakunnu....ithenthaanu ingane?


ethra time kazhinja cut avunne?

----------


## Don Mathew

> ethra time kazhinja cut avunne?


Angane inna time ennonnum illa...Chilappol 5 mins chilapol 2 mins,15 mins,30 mins,3 hrs etc.... :Ph34r:

----------


## teegy

> Angane inna time ennonnum illa...Chilappol 5 mins chilapol 2 mins,15 mins,30 mins,3 hrs etc....


ok, chilapol range problem vallathum avum... eniku ithu pole probs onnum undayittilla.... bsnl 4 or 5 hrs kazhiyumpol auto cut und.....

----------


## Don Mathew

> ok, chilapol range problem vallathum avum... eniku ithu pole probs onnum undayittilla.... bsnl 4 or 5 hrs kazhiyumpol auto cut und.....


Eniku continous aayittu 15+ hrs cut avathe kitteettundu... :Eek:

----------


## Robinhood

BEST 3G Internet Offers EVER!! 300MB FREE on Rs39, 600MB FREE on Rs91 & get 2GB FREE on Rs255! HURRY, Recharge NOW & Experience the Best 3G with TATA Docomo!!

----------


## teegy

> BEST 3G Internet Offers EVER!! 300MB FREE on Rs39, 600MB FREE on Rs91 & get 2GB FREE on Rs255! HURRY, Recharge NOW & Experience the Best 3G with TATA Docomo!!


nalla offer anallo....

----------


## teegy

*DoT asks Bharti to stop 3G services in 7 circles*

The department of telecommunications (DoT) today asked Bharti Airtel to  stop 3G services within three days in the seven circles it does not have  the required licences.

Bharti had filed a petition against the decision in the Delhi High Court. The hearing is scheduled on Monday.

Bharti was offering these services in seven circles, where it does not  have 3G spectrum, by signing intra-circle agreements with Vodafone and  Idea Cellular. Bharti has also been asked to pay a penalty of Rs 50  crore per circle.

* The seven circles are Haryana, Maharashtra, UP (East), Kolkata, Gujarat, Kerala and Madhya Pradesh*

Bharti has 6.8 million 3G customers across the country (5.2 million are  active). Industry experts said about 30 per cent of these subscribers  might be impacted.

----------


## Don Mathew

> *DoT asks Bharti to stop 3G services in 7 circles*
> 
> The department of telecommunications (DoT) today asked Bharti Airtel to  stop 3G services within three days in the seven circles it does not have  the required licences.
> 
> Bharti had filed a petition against the decision in the Delhi High Court. The hearing is scheduled on Monday.
> 
> Bharti was offering these services in seven circles, where it does not  have 3G spectrum, by signing intra-circle agreements with Vodafone and  Idea Cellular. Bharti has also been asked to pay a penalty of Rs 50  crore per circle.
> 
> * The seven circles are Haryana, Maharashtra, UP (East), Kolkata, Gujarat, Kerala and Madhya Pradesh*
> ...


 :Eek: 

Airtel maathramallallo Vodafone,Idea okke license illatha circles il itra cicle roaming agreements alle? :Ninja:

----------


## Don Mathew

> BEST 3G Internet Offers EVER!! 300MB FREE on Rs39, 600MB FREE on Rs91 & get 2GB FREE on Rs255! HURRY, Recharge NOW & Experience the Best 3G with TATA Docomo!!


Kidu....Pakshe 3G coverage ulla sthalam vende...Docomo.. :Laughing:

----------


## sprint

for 250 rs recharge get unlimited internet with 222 talktime exclusive offer by docomo

----------


## Robinhood

> for 250 rs recharge get unlimited internet with 222 talktime exclusive offer by docomo


Ithu matte offer thanne alle.....1GB 3G + 222 talk time + Unlimited 2G

----------


## Robinhood

> Kidu....Pakshe 3G coverage ulla sthalam vende...Docomo..


Njan ekm town lu aayathu kondu enikku prashnamilla.....3G full range :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha: ..........

Hostel lu ninnu veettilekku ponnal pani paalum.....malappuathu docomo 3G illa.....appo 2G kondu adjust cheyyum.....or vere sim use cheyyum......

----------


## sprint

> Ithu matte offer thanne alle.....1GB 3G + 222 talk time + Unlimited 2G



3g 2g ennu separate onum msgil illa . ithu thane aayerekum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njan ekm town lu aayathu kondu enikku prashnamilla.....3G full range..........
> 
> Hostel lu ninnu veettilekku ponnal pani paalum.....malappuathu docomo 3G illa.....appo 2G kondu adjust cheyyum.....or vere sim use cheyyum......


EKM City ku purathottu irangiyaal Docomo 3G signal kittan kurachu kashtapedum...Perumbavur polum signal illa... :NOT Cool:

----------


## Robinhood

BSNL 2G and 3G full plans aarenkilum postaamo.......

----------


## jeseus

> BSNL 2G and 3G full plans aarenkilum postaamo.......


bsnlil oru rs199 2g  8gb

----------


## teegy

> BSNL 2G and 3G full plans aarenkilum postaamo.......

----------


## Robinhood

Airtel 3G case enthayi ??......

----------


## teegy

> Airtel 3G case enthayi ??......


mikavarum service nirthum!!!!

----------


## singam

> mikavarum service nirthum!!!!


Delhi HC allows Bharti Airtel to continue with 3G roaming facility - Business Today

----------


## teegy

> Delhi HC allows Bharti Airtel to continue with 3G roaming facility - Business Today


good news allas!!!!

----------


## Midhunam

> Kidu....Pakshe 3G coverage ulla sthalam vende...Docomo..


athavarkku ariyaam,,,athelle angane irakkunathu... :Closedeyes: 

ithu Idea irakkiya rasamundayirunnu..... :Smile:

----------


## teegy

> athavarkku ariyaam,,,athelle angane irakkunathu...
> 
> ithu Idea irakkiya rasamundayirunnu.....


enkil kollamayirunnu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Delhi HC allows Bharti Airtel to continue with 3G roaming facility - Business Today


 :Yes2: ...

Eniku pakshe innale muthal Airtel il 3G signal kittunnilla... :Helohelo:

----------


## Don Mathew

> athavarkku ariyaam,,,athelle angane irakkunathu...
> 
> ithu Idea irakkiya rasamundayirunnu.....


3G coverage nte kaaryathil Idea kazhinjitte ullu.. :Drag: ..Even BSNL is way behind Idea... :Cowboy:

----------


## Robinhood

> ...
> 
> Eniku pakshe innale muthal Airtel il 3G signal kittunnilla...


Ini muthal 3G pack cheythal maathrame 3G signal kittoo like docomo vodafone etc...

----------


## Robinhood

Docomo lu customer care lu ninnulla computer generated calls ozivaakkan enthanu cheyyendathu ??....Plz help....bayankara shalyama ithu....

----------


## adarshpp

:Hoennekollu: vodafone 3g rs 8 offer nirthiiii...........

----------


## sanu

Unlimited net venam... Nalla speed venam.... 3g illatha sthalam anu.. Bsnl landline broadband venda... Vere enthelum option undo... Bsnl net setter model orennam undennu kettirunnu... Enthelum vazhi undo

----------


## sprint

> Unlimited net venam... Nalla speed venam.... 3g illatha sthalam anu.. Bsnl landline broadband venda... Vere enthelum option undo... Bsnl net setter model orennam undennu kettirunnu... Enthelum vazhi undo



bsnl data card available aanu but oru problem undu range undakile speed ollu allenkil speed equal of 2g .ithu 3g alla

----------


## teegy

> Docomo lu customer care lu ninnulla computer generated calls ozivaakkan enthanu cheyyendathu ??....Plz help....bayankara shalyama ithu....


DND register chytaal mathy

----------


## teegy

> Unlimited net venam... Nalla speed venam.... 3g illatha sthalam anu.. Bsnl landline broadband venda... Vere enthelum option undo... Bsnl net setter model orennam undennu kettirunnu... Enthelum vazhi undo


wimax range undo avide?

----------


## sprint

Reliance: Data Pack Benefits        Rs 5 30 MB 1 day Earlier 50 MB   Rs 14 100 MB 3days Earlier 500 MB
Rs 29 200 MB 7days Earlier 1GB
 Rs 51 500 MB 10days Earlier 2GB for 15 days
 Rs 63 450 MB 14days Earlier 
2.5GB for 30 days
 Rs 98 650 MB 21days Earlier 6 GB
 for 30 days
 Rs 125 1 GB 30days New plan

 Rs 178 2 GB 30days Earlier 20GB

Rs 248 4 GB 45 days Earlier 20 GB
 for 90 days

----------


## Robinhood

> DND register chytaal mathy


Athu enganeyanu cheyyuka ??

----------


## Robinhood

> Reliance: Data Pack Benefits        Rs 5 30 MB 1 day Earlier 50 MB   Rs 14 100 MB 3days Earlier 500 MB
> Rs 29 200 MB 7days Earlier 1GB
>  Rs 51 500 MB 10days Earlier 2GB for 15 days
>  Rs 63 450 MB 14days Earlier 
> 2.5GB for 30 days
>  Rs 98 650 MB 21days Earlier 6 GB
>  for 30 days
>  Rs 125 1 GB 30days New plan
> 
> ...


 :Ennekollu: Allenkile aarum edukkunnilla Reliance......Ini ippo :Laugh: .......Docomo the best :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Robinhood

Idea Data card plans onnu postaamo ??

----------


## singam

> vodafone 3g rs 8 offer nirthiiii...........


nirthiyooo...?? ente downloading ithode nikkumallo...

----------


## teegy

> Athu enganeyanu cheyyuka ??


sms chythaal mathy

send 
start 0 to 1909 
and send yes to the confirmation message

----------


## teegy

> Idea Data card plans onnu postaamo ??


https://care.ideacellular.com/wps/wc...r&CntID=kerala

----------


## adarshpp

> nirthiyooo...?? ente downloading ithode nikkumallo...


athe oru wrong info annanneee thonnunnuu................not confirmed...........pedikenda

----------


## adarshpp

Idea 3g  time based  plans kerala


MRP   -   Free minutes	                 
20 	 ----       20		                      
46	 ----       30	                                   	 
80	 ----       60	                                                                                            
148	 ---      120

----------


## jeseus

vodafone 8rs 3g pack nirthi..... njan ennu customer care vilichu confirm cheythu

----------


## adarshpp

nirthiooo...............

----------


## jeseus

> nirthiooo...............


nirthi.. but ennu avar enikku act cheythu thannu...

----------


## singam

> Idea 3g time based plans kerala
> 
> 
> MRP - Free minutes     
> 20      ---- 20         
> 46     ---- 30          
> 80     ---- 60     
> 148     --- 120


usage unlimited aano? alla valla limitum undo like 3G spee upto particular MB and all...

pandu ideayude 46rs 2 hour(1 or 2 hour ayirinnu..dnt remeber exactly) unlimited plan undayirinnu... ippo 148rs for 2 hr... :Ho:

----------


## singam

> vodafone 8rs 3g pack nirthi..... njan ennu customer care vilichu confirm cheythu


appo pani kitti....

----------


## The Wolverine

> Athu enganeyanu cheyyuka ??


"simply *call* or *SMS* at *1909* (tollfree)" - SMS *STOP* to *1909*. :Ok:  :Ok: 

Do Not Disturb | 3G Technology in India | 3G Mobiles | Tata DOCOMO

----------


## adarshpp

> usage unlimited aano? alla valla limitum undo like 3G spee upto particular MB and all...
> 
> pandu ideayude 46rs 2 hour(1 or 2 hour ayirinnu..dnt remeber exactly) unlimited plan undayirinnu... ippo 148rs for 2 hr...


148 rs unlimited thanne validity 7 days.....

----------


## sanu

Wimax nu bsnl range ano use cheyyunnath

----------


## jeseus

pani palum vellathil kitti..... eni keralathil idea mathram 3g ondakollu....

----------


## adarshpp

> pani palum vellathil kitti..... eni keralathil idea mathram 3g ondakollu....


athendaaaa...////////

----------


## jeseus

> athendaaaa...////////


athathu circleil license ollavar mathram 3g service koduthal mathinennu trai nirdhesham....

----------


## singam

> athathu circleil license ollavar mathram 3g service koduthal mathinennu trai nirdhesham....


adhyam fine ittathu airtelnu ayrinallo...avar high courtil appeal cheythu..3g continue cheyyan airtelnu anumathi kodutho...ippo vodafone and idea ku fine ittu..avarum appeal cheyyum...

----------


## Robinhood

Docomo kku 3G license undo ??

----------


## jeseus

> adhyam fine ittathu airtelnu ayrinallo...avar high courtil appeal cheythu..3g continue cheyyan airtelnu anumathi kodutho...ippo vodafone and idea ku fine ittu..avarum appeal cheyyum...


but anumathi ellannanu thonnunnathu....may 8 vare anumathi ondu........

----------


## jeseus

> Docomo kku 3G license undo ??


docomokku license ondu

----------


## sprint

bsnl gprs plans changed from 17 th april onwards 2013, in GPRS Pack 54 it has slashed validity from 30 days to 25 days while keeping data benefits unchanged. 2G Data Pack Rs.125 will now offer 1.5 GB instead of 2000 MB. Similarly GPRS Pack of Rs.270 will provide reduced data as the new data usage will be 5 GB while earlier it offered 10 GB data. GPRS Pack of Rs.300 has now bring 6 GB, reduced from existing 8 GB data usage

----------


## jeseus

vodafone 3g offerukal niruthiii

----------


## Robinhood

hehehe.......appo ellathilum 3G niruthi alle.......appo keralathilu ippo 3G ullathu idea,BSNL.Docomo maathram aano ??

----------


## jeseus

> hehehe.......appo ellathilum 3G niruthi alle.......appo keralathilu ippo 3G ullathu idea,BSNL.Docomo maathram aano ??


yes.......................

----------


## LaL Addictz

Net setteri idaan pattiya... 2G net speed ulla network eetha ?

----------


## singam

> Net setteri idaan pattiya... 2G net speed ulla network eetha ?


pandanenkil aircel was good..pakshe avar ippo nirthi..

have used bsnl, docomo and idea..and all were good.. havent tried airtel and vodafone much in 2g

----------


## sprint

docomo stop cheyan povuka ennu paranathu rumour aanu. super limited period  offers available aanu for talk time and gprs. full talk time for 75 and 60. extra talk time in 30 recharge 40 rs will be credited in account. 47 rs in 50 rs recharge . 

in gprs 39 rs 2 gb for 30 days from 11 pm to 7 am .
 26 rs 600 mb for 7 days. 126 rs 3gb for 30 days. 196 rs 5gb for 54 days. 

docomo ;silsila: :Silsila:  talk time offers  limited period aanu some till tomorrow and some till 25 .

----------


## adarshpp

> pandanenkil aircel was good..pakshe avar ippo nirthi..


aircel vere oru company eetaduthu ennu parayunnu avar ini keralathil service nadathumannuuum keettuuu........

----------


## Daniel John

etavum kathi vodafone tanney

----------


## Don Mathew

> bsnl gprs plans changed from 17 th april onwards 2013, in GPRS Pack 54 it has slashed validity from 30 days to 25 days while keeping data benefits unchanged. 2G Data Pack Rs.125 will now offer 1.5 GB instead of 2000 MB. Similarly GPRS Pack of Rs.270 will provide reduced data as the new data usage will be 5 GB while earlier it offered 10 GB data. GPRS Pack of Rs.300 has now bring 6 GB, reduced from existing 8 GB data usage


 :Wallbash: .....,,,

----------


## ParamasivaM

Idea 2g aanu ettavum ishtam.. best plan.. 97rs-2gb-1 month ... almost 3 years aayi use cheyyunnu..

----------


## adarshpp

> Idea 2g aanu ettavum ishtam.. best plan.. 97rs-2gb-1 month ... almost 3 years aayi use cheyyunnu..


speed ethrayaa..............

----------


## Don Mathew

> Idea 2g aanu ettavum ishtam.. best plan.. 97rs-2gb-1 month ... almost 3 years aayi use cheyyunnu..


Pakshe avarude capping ille.. :Mad: ...65 mb/day angane entho...2G il ippolum athundo? :Mad:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pakshe avarude capping ille.....65 mb/day angane entho...2G il ippolum athundo?


 :Yes:  Njan data usage check cheyyarundu.. thattippu onnum kandittilla..

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njan data usage check cheyyarundu.. thattippu onnum kandittilla..


Thattipu innumilla....pakshe ee caping okke enna erpadanu :Mad: Ippozhum athundalle :Puke: pinne balance ariyaan pattilla?Idea 3G thudangumbolum data balance polum ariyaan pattillarnu :Doh: .....Pinne Athu ok aaki :Heat:

----------


## MHP369

Idea 2g kidu tanne aanu....docomoyile 20 mins kazhinjaal ulla auto disconnection :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Robinhood

Docomo kku njan kanda ore oru porayma ee auto disconnection aanu.......range enikku pinne oru prashname alla......eppoyum 3G full range......

250 special offer aanu njan cheyyaru.......1GB 3G + Unlimited 2G + 222.5 talk time.........ente talk time balance ippo 400 engando aayi.......oru maasam 150 roopakku okke vilikkum......pinne venel ee balance kondu thanne vere offers activate cheyyukayum cheyyam.......Vere aaru tharum ee offer  :Yeye:  :Yeye: ......Docomo :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005: .......

----------


## sprint

> Idea 2g aanu ettavum ishtam.. best plan.. 97rs-2gb-1 month ... almost 3 years aayi use cheyyunnu..


idea 97 rs nu 2gb onum illa 1gb only. airtel vodafone idea all are same. for 148 rs will get 2gb after that unlimited with  capped  connection speed 32kbps . but in 3g idea is top one has range in almost all parts of kerala

----------


## sprint

> Idea 2g kidu tanne aanu....docomoyile 20 mins kazhinjaal ulla auto disconnection



20 min alla half hour aayerunu epo change aayi 40 min kazhine disconnect aavu . other than disconnection docomo is best download speed uc browseril 30KB/sec kittarundu other operatorsil bsnlil mathrame ee speed available ollu that too while selecting  3g or umts mode. . docomo  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## MHP369

> 20 min alla half hour aayerunu epo change aayi 40 min kazhine disconnect aavu . other than disconnection docomo is best download speed uc browseril 30KB/sec kittarundu other operatorsil bsnlil mathrame ee speed available ollu that too while selecting  3g or umts mode. . docomo


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Don Mathew

> but in 3g idea is top one has range in almost all parts of kerala


3G de kaaryathil Idea is leading by miles.....ethu kaattu mukkil chennaalum 3G range.... :salut:

----------


## Don Mathew

> other than disconnection docomo is best download speed uc browseril 30KB/sec kittarundu other operatorsil bsnlil mathrame ee speed available ollu that too while selecting  3g or umts mode. . docomo


Ithokke ullathu thanne aano? :Mad: Last year iru docono SIM eduthittu....3G activate cheythu....central Kerala il aake range kittunnathu EKM city il  :Ennekollu: 2G il aanenkil 2kbps okke aanu kittikondirunnathu :Puke:

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS M-Blaze engane und?...

----------


## Eazy04

> Idea 2g aanu ettavum ishtam.. best plan.. 97rs-2gb-1 month ... almost 3 years aayi use cheyyunnu..


ithokke nirthiyittu kaalam kure aayille?? 
201- 2 GB alle ippoyathe offer..

----------


## KHILADI

> docomo stop cheyan povuka ennu paranathu rumour aanu. super limited period  offers available aanu for talk time and gprs. full talk time for 75 and 60. extra talk time in 30 recharge 40 rs will be credited in account. 47 rs in 50 rs recharge . 
> 
> in gprs 39 rs 2 gb for 30 days from 11 pm to 7 am .
>  26 rs 600 mb for 7 days. 126 rs 3gb for 30 days. 196 rs 5gb for 54 days. 
> 
> docomo ;silsila: talk time offers  limited period aanu some till tomorrow and some till 25 .



caping enganum undo, ithil ethinenkilum...pls giv details if u have used it

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL 3G-CDMA ie EVDO use cheyyunna aarelum undo?
Avarude 750 Rs unlimited plan engane und?....FUP undo?

----------


## sprint

Airtel started 4g in india new plans

New Airtel 4G plans
MRP (in Rs)
Bundled GBs
Entertainment Library
450
2 
NA
650
3
750
4
999
10 
·         Free access to Movies-on-Demand library
·         Free access to Games-on-Demand library
1299
12
1449
15
2049
25
2999
45
4799
80

Customers subscribing to Rs.999and above plans will also be able to enjoy free access to an entertainment library of 1,000 movies and 100 games powered by BigFlix and indiagames

----------


## sprint

Tata docomo revised gprs and 3g plans. Now provide 2gb for 255rs.double data  :Silsila: 

The revised tariffs will be applicable on 2G data packs – RC (recharge coupons) of 126 (2GB for 30 days), 149 (2.5 GB for 30 days) and 249 (3 GB for 60 days) and 3G data pack – 255 (2 GB for 30 days).

----------


## Laleattan



----------


## abcdmachan

*Docomo 3G rates nallapole kurachu...
250 rupeesinu ippol 2GB 3G Browsing...
After that 10Kb only 1 paise....*

----------


## Don Mathew

> *Docomo 3G rates nallapole kurachu...
> 250 rupeesinu ippol 2GB 3G Browsing...
> After that 10Kb only 1 paise....*


Van offer aanello.. :Ho:

----------


## Don Mathew

innu BSNL EVDO eduthu....3.1 mbps network... :Ennekollu: 

Mikka samayangalilum 10-30 KB/s speed kittunundu... :Ennekollu: ..Oru friend nte EVDO Datacard use cheythu nokiyirunnu kazhinja divasam...athinum same speed....Pakshe oru gunam 12 am nu shesham  100-200 KB/s kittunundu network congestion okke onnu kurayumbol  :Good: ....825 Rs Unlimited HSD without FUP ulla kondu heavy downloadersinu (night) muthalavum... :Yes:

----------


## sprint

> Van offer aanello..


offer good speedum ok but network problems  :Angry:  very few places 3g coverage .takes so many time to connect.auto disconnect after every 40 minutes.  :Censored:

----------


## sprint

> MTS M-Blaze engane und?...


ok one thats all new 51 places are added in  this week


Newly added HSD towns include Manjeswar, Neeleswaram, Thrikaripur, Cheruvannur, Koodaranji, Mavoor, Kadavalur, Nilambur, Cherpulacherry, Shoranur, Yakkara, Nemmara, Parli, Vandithavalam, Athnai, Chelakkara, Engandiyur, Kallur, Nayarangadi, Puthenpeedika, Talikkulam, Mathilakam, Kadikkad, Perumpilavu, Angamaly, Edathala, Kadungalloor, Kothamangalam,Kurumasseri, Peppathi, Pezhakkappilly, Valakam, Kaduthuruthy, Kidangoor, Thengana, Thrikkodithanam, Eramallur, Muhamma, Nedumudi, Thuravoor, Chathannur, Chavara, Mayyanad, Thevalakkara, Valakam, Kattakkada, Perumathura, Pothencode, Varkala, Vattapara, Kunjithanny.

----------


## Don Mathew

> ok one thats all new 51 places are added in  this week
> 
> 
> Newly added HSD towns include Manjeswar, Neeleswaram, Thrikaripur, Cheruvannur, Koodaranji, Mavoor, Kadavalur, Nilambur, Cherpulacherry, Shoranur, Yakkara, Nemmara, Parli, Vandithavalam, Athnai, Chelakkara, Engandiyur, Kallur, Nayarangadi, Puthenpeedika, Talikkulam, Mathilakam, Kadikkad, Perumpilavu, Angamaly, Edathala, Kadungalloor, Kothamangalam,Kurumasseri, Peppathi, Pezhakkappilly, Valakam, Kaduthuruthy, Kidangoor, Thengana, Thrikkodithanam, Eramallur, Muhamma, Nedumudi, Thuravoor, Chathannur, Chavara, Mayyanad, Thevalakkara, Valakam, Kattakkada, Perumathura, Pothencode, Varkala, Vattapara, Kunjithanny.


Maaman Telecomtalk.info de aal aanalle...njanum aviduthe visitor aanu.. :Cheers1: 

Njan speed aanu udheshichathu?

----------


## Don Mathew

> offer good speedum ok but network problems  very few places 3g coverage .takes so many time to connect.auto disconnect after every 40 minutes.


Ente naattilum rage illa...@ Perumbavur,EKM......Kottayathum Range illa.....

Aake 5 cities ile Docomo 3G coverage ullu... :Wallbash:

----------


## sirius

> innu BSNL EVDO eduthu....3.1 mbps network...
> 
> Mikka samayangalilum 10-30 KB/s speed kittunundu.....Oru friend nte EVDO Datacard use cheythu nokiyirunnu kazhinja divasam...athinum same speed....Pakshe oru gunam 12 am nu shesham  100-200 KB/s kittunundu network congestion okke onnu kurayumbol ....825 Rs Unlimited HSD without FUP ulla kondu heavy downloadersinu (night) muthalavum...


 :Ennekollu: 

njan verum 250 ku aanu unlimited download cheyunathu.......bsnl :Clap: 

pakshe 2 days venam oru english padam d/l cheyyenam enkil(arnd 24 hrs lap on cheythu idenam 2 divasam ayittu) :Sad: 

hindi -1 week :Doh:

----------


## Deewana

> offer good speedum ok but network problems  very few places 3g coverage .takes so many time to connect.auto disconnect after every 40 minutes.


auto disconnect Airtel nu 15 min vechu undakarundu..docomo enikku angane problems onnum undayittilla...mathramalla 2G kikkidu speed aanu..

----------


## Hari

> njan verum *250 ku aanu unlimited download* cheyunathu.......bsnl
> 
> pakshe 2 days venam oru english padam d/l cheyyenam enkil(arnd 24 hrs lap on cheythu idenam 2 divasam ayittu)
> 
> hindi -1 week


ithethu plan....??

----------


## Hari

> Ente naattilum rage illa...@ Perumbavur,EKM......Kottayathum Range illa.....
> 
> Aake 5 cities ile Docomo 3G coverage ullu...


perumbavur bsnl 3G undallo

----------


## sirius

> ithethu plan....??


WLL.........

wired landline connection kittathu kondu kittiyatha ....

ippo veetil puthiya net connection edukkam ennu paranjaal njan sammathikilla.........ithinte gunam enikalle ariyu....speed ichiri kurav anenkilum.......

----------


## Kingmaker

Enteth TATA Photon Whiz Aanu CDMA 199/- Unlimited 20kb to 30kb downloading speed kittarund.Ivde Tata Indicom Toweril Ninnanu Range Ath Kond Nalla Speed Aanu..But Recharge Cheyan Otta Kadayil Polum Docomo Range Illa...Online Vazhi Aanu Recharging...

----------


## Hari Jith

Docomo Rs.96nu 1gb 3g offer undo?

*141# dial cheythu 3g offers check cheyyumbol angane kananu..

arelum try cheytharunno athu ??

----------


## Don Mathew

> njan verum 250 ku aanu unlimited download cheyunathu.......bsnl
> 
> pakshe 2 days venam oru english padam d/l cheyyenam enkil(arnd 24 hrs lap on cheythu idenam 2 divasam ayittu)
> 
> hindi -1 week


2 days oru english padam download cheyyaan.. :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 

Avarude athe technology ile(CDMA) de 3G network aanu EVDO.....athil 1 divasam mathi enna vyathyasam maathram.... :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> perumbavur bsnl 3G undallo


Docomo 3G de kaaryam aanuu paranjathu.. :Smile: 

BSNL 3G tower perumbavur il undenkilum Veettil range illa.. :Thumb down: ..Idea 3 G range und.... :Yeye:

----------


## Don Mathew

> njan verum 250 ku aanu unlimited download cheyunathu.......bsnl
> 
> pakshe 2 days venam oru english padam d/l cheyyenam enkil(arnd 24 hrs lap on cheythu idenam 2 divasam ayittu)
> 
> hindi -1 week


eniku Idea 3G thanne pattullu ennu manassilaayi..Ichiri rate kooduthalaanu,pinne .Unlimited offer onnum illa enna disadvantages maathrame ullu...

Ithupolathe speed tharaan Keralathile vere ethu network nu saadhikum.. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: ....

Innale Sunday uchayku edutha screenshot





Idea 3G  :1st:

----------


## sirius

> 2 days oru english padam download cheyyaan..
> 
> Avarude athe technology ile(CDMA) de 3G network aanu EVDO.....athil 1 divasam mathi enna vyathyasam maathram....


full day lap on cheythal enikum download cheyyam 1 day.......innu vaikuneram purathu poyappol on akkiyittu aanu poyathu..3 manikor kayinju thirichu vannapol 190 mb download cheythu.........(torrent support venam....47kb/s vare poyittu undu)...

----------


## sirius

> eniku Idea 3G thanne pattullu ennu manassilaayi..Ichiri rate kooduthalaanu,pinne .Unlimited offer onnum illa enna disadvantages maathrame ullu...
> 
> Ithupolathe speed tharaan Keralathile vere ethu network nu saadhikum......
> 
> Innale Sunday uchayku edutha screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7-8 masam mnpu vare njanum ithilum speedil download cheythirunatha  :Sad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 7-8 masam mnpu vare njanum ithilum speedil download cheythirunatha


Ethu network il??  :Huh: 

Eniku Night time il 1.4 MB/s vare speed keriyittund.... :Yeye:

----------


## sirius

> Ethu network il?? 
> 
> Eniku Night time il 1.4 MB/s vare speed keriyittund....


Hyd il aayirunnappol aanu etho local broadband ...peru marannunu poyi

----------


## Hari

> Docomo 3G de kaaryam aanuu paranjathu..
> 
> BSNL 3G tower perumbavur il undenkilum Veettil range illa....Idea 3 G range und....


Thrissur povumbol Perumbavur KSRTC busstandil 10 min stop undu...Avide 3G kittunnundayrunnu.... :Whistle1:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Thrissur povumbol Perumbavur KSRTC busstandil 10 min stop undu...Avide 3G kittunnundayrunnu....


Town il Tower und... :Yes:

----------


## sprint

Huawei 3g modem unlock cheyanam enit idea use cheyanam vazhi parana tha somebody .  :Help:  :Help:  idea net setter software evede ninu kittum  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## teegy

> Huawei 3g modem unlock cheyanam enit idea use cheyanam vazhi parana tha somebody .  idea net setter software evede ninu kittum


Modem Model no? Unlock cheyyan pattum, njan unlock chythu use cheyyunund

----------


## Android

> Huawei 3g modem unlock cheyanam enit idea use cheyanam vazhi parana tha somebody .  idea net setter software evede ninu kittum


IMEI number entha?
Unlock code calculator undey!

----------


## Laleattan

> Huawei 3g modem unlock cheyanam enit idea use cheyanam vazhi parana tha somebody .  idea net setter software evede ninu kittum




try DC Unlocker.

----------


## Midhunam

> Tata docomo revised gprs and 3g plans. Now provide 2gb for 255rs.double data 
> 
> The revised tariffs will be applicable on 2G data packs  RC (recharge coupons) of 126 (2GB for 30 days), 149 (2.5 GB for 30 days) and 249 (3 GB for 60 days) and 3G data pack  255 (2 GB for 30 days).


ithu docomo data card users rate aano...??

----------


## sprint

> ithu docomo data card users rate aano...??


no only mobile. ithu onum epo Illa enna th o nuna thu.  :Thinking:

----------


## sprint

> try DC Unlocker.


avarude siteil huawei E180 support undu but unlocker for this model kandila 183 170 series olke kandu

----------


## sprint

> IMEI number entha?Unlock code calculator undey!


got unlock and password. but athu avedayanu kodukenda thu. not asking for unlock code. downloaded firm ware and mobile partner . update fileil click cheyumbo search cheyumbo device not found aanu verunathu not asking code  :Embarassed:

----------


## sprint

> Modem Model no? Unlock cheyyan pattum, njan unlock chythu use cheyyunund


huawei E180 aanu enthanu cheyendathu pls explain  :Help: :helo helo:

----------


## sprint

modem locked aano firmware details etc oke areyan vazhi.

----------


## teegy

> huawei E180 aanu enthanu cheyendathu pls explain :helo helo:


DL unlocker from here.

http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadf...96086.rar.html

or use http://sim-unlock.net/unlock_4_free/huawei_modem/E180/

----------


## sprint

bhai ithu thane aano use  cheythathu.

----------


## sprint

ithu work cheyum ennu vicharikam  gulf  locked modem aanu atha oru doubt  :Thinking:

----------


## teegy

> bhai ithu thane aano use  cheythathu.



Yup... ithanu use chythe

----------


## sprint

:Wallbash:  :Wallbash:   :Death:  innu nokiyapo aanu manasilayathu modem locked alla ennu  :Ennekollu:  2 days aayitu unlock cheyan nokukayanu  :Angry:  enne thali kollanam .  :Laugh:

----------


## sprint

but oru problem balance my no enna option onum work aavunila. old sim aanu use cheythathu. data cardil use cheyan activate vallathu veno atho mobileil plan activate cheythu data cardil ital mathiyo.?

----------


## sprint

airtel and reliance now provides 1gb 3g for only 124 and 123rs validity 30 days . airtel recharge only allowed one time. 



Reliance Communications has slashed its 3G rates under a new plan, bringing it on par with 2G data services, under the new 3G data plan, users can access 3G services at Rs 123 for 1 GB, Rs 246 for 2 GB and Rs 492 for 4 GB. 

New customers coming to the company’s network through mobile number portability (MNP) will also be able to get the benefit of 1 GB of 3G data free per month for two months. The offer is applicable to existing, new users in both prepaid and postpaid segments, customers can avail this pack from tomorrow onwards .

----------


## sprint

airtel not yet updated will be updatee soon . this will not be available for 3g dongle in reliance .

----------


## sprint

idea and other operators will follow soon.  :Silsila:

----------


## Midhunam

> airtel and reliance now provides 1gb 3g for only 124 and 123rs validity 30 days . airtel recharge only allowed one time. 
> 
> 
> 
> Reliance Communications has slashed its 3G rates under a new plan, bringing it on par with 2G data services, under the new 3G data plan, users can access 3G services at Rs 123 for 1 GB, Rs 246 for 2 GB and Rs 492 for 4 GB. 
> 
> New customers coming to the company’s network through mobile number portability (MNP) will also be able to get the benefit of 1 GB of 3G data free per month for two months. The offer is applicable to existing, new users in both prepaid and postpaid segments, customers can avail this pack from tomorrow onwards .


Thnxx sprint 4 d new info.  plang to chnge from Idea to some other..
docmo kidu offr displyd evry wr, but here one shp ownr tld, dcmo edutha nammal povunidathu tower koodi chummi kondu povanm ennu..

appo relaince onnu check chyatte, espcly range.... gud offer so far...

----------


## Sal kk

Idea 2g net offer enthokeyanu ?

----------


## sprint

> Thnxx sprint 4 d new info.  plang to chnge from Idea to some other..
> docmo kidu offr displyd evry wr, but here one shp ownr tld, dcmo edutha nammal povunidathu tower koodi chummi kondu povanm ennu..
> 
> appo relaince onnu check chyatte, espcly range.... gud offer so far...


 :Stop:  keralathil idea bsnl and docomok alle 3g licence ollu reliancenum undo  :Thinking:  pls check that before posting.

----------


## sprint

> Idea 2g net offer enthokeyanu ?


same like others .

----------


## Midhunam

> Idea 2g net offer enthokeyanu ?


idea offer onnum kodukunnillaa

2g kuranja plan - 399(unltd.-4GB FUP)

----------


## Midhunam

> keralathil idea bsnl and docomok alle 3g licence ollu reliancenum undo  pls check that before posting.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## kunjumon

planning to port from docomo to bsnl....
2g packs, speed okke better aano?

----------


## LOLan

> planning to port from docomo to bsnl....
> 2g packs, speed okke better aano?


docomo avum ooffer vech better...
bt dwnload speed okke kuravanu...also range... 

bsnl eeth kaatu mukkilum range kabum...



njan airtelinn ideailott port cheyyum inn....idea nalla sperd anu...

----------


## Midhunam

> docomo avum ooffer vech better...
> bt dwnload speed okke kuravanu...also range... 
> 
> bsnl eeth kaatu mukkilum range kabum...
> njan airtelinn ideailott port cheyyum inn....idea nalla sperd anu...


tdy, me too, from docmo to bsnl/idea..
pblm enthannu vachaa, dcmo offr pole onnu ivar randum kodukkunillaa...range-nte oru peril mathram
range illathe dcmo kure offr thanittu, wt to do...??

----------


## Midhunam

> docomo avum ooffer vech better...
> bt dwnload speed okke kuravanu...also range... 
> 
> bsnl eeth kaatu mukkilum range kabum...
> njan airtelinn ideailott port cheyyum inn....idea nalla sperd anu...


tdy, me too, from docmo to bsnl/idea..
pblm enthannu vachaa, dcmo offr pole onnu ivar randum kodukkunillaa...range-nte oru peril mathram
range illathe dcmo kure offr thanittu, wt to do...??

----------


## KARNAN

bsnl 3g/2g plans enthokke aanu..?

----------


## sirius

bsnl 2g

njan upayogikunathu....

54 for 25 days-500 MB

----------


## sprint

If 3g is needed port to idea high speed compared to bsnl and good coverage  almost every part is covered. 

If 2g is needed port to bsnl good coverage gprs plans. 
2g plans

7rs 14rs 54 98 125 219 270 303. 
100mb   200mb  500mb 1250gb 1500gb (4gbday  4gb night)  5gb    6gb.
7rs one day pack 14 3day. 54 25days. All others 30 days.

----------


## LOLan

> idea offer onnum kodukunnillaa
> 
> 2g kuranja plan - 399(unltd.-4GB FUP)


200 rs nu unlimtd und...aftr 2gb 40kbps akum...

----------


## Midhunam

> 200 rs nu unlimtd und...aftr 2gb 40kbps akum...


athu mobile plan aavum, this is for net setter...

----------


## LOLan

> athu mobile plan aavum, this is for net setter...


yeah..its mob plan....201rs anu price...

----------


## kunjumon

> docomo avum ooffer vech better...bt dwnload speed okke kuravanu...also range... bsnl eeth kaatu mukkilum range kabum...njan airtelinn ideailott port cheyyum inn....idea nalla sperd anu...


Bsnl 2g speed enganundu?

----------


## sprint

> Bsnl 2g speed enganundu?


browsing kozhapamilatha speed undu. Downloading speed oke kanaka 3g modeil ittal speed kooduthal kittum

----------


## Sal kk

> browsing kozhapamilatha speed undu. Downloading speed oke kanaka 3g modeil ittal speed kooduthal kittum


idea 2g download speed engane?  
bsnlienakal better ano

----------


## Midhunam

> If 3g is needed port to idea high speed compared to bsnl and good coverage  almost every part is covered. 
> 
> If 2g is needed port to bsnl good coverage gprs plans. 
> 2g plans
> 
> 7rs 14rs 54 98 125 219 270 303. 
> 100mb   200mb  500mb 1250gb 1500gb (4gbday  4gb night)  5gb    6gb.
> 7rs one day pack 14 3day. 54 25days. All others 30 days.


docomo 3G eduthu...
499rs(offr price- 400rs) now 3gb-nxt 7 rechrges- 1gb 3g data free as additional along with usual rechrge...
ivde ekm-l range ok.. but naatil povumbo towerum chummi povanm.... :Moodoff:

----------


## sirius

BSNL provide cheyunna Wimax engane undu...............Wireless landline connection ullavarkum use cheyyan pattumo???

3g ku tower ullathu pole ithinumm athokke veno???

----------


## sprint

> idea 2g download speed engane?  
> bsnlienakal better ano


in 2g and 3g idea download speed is better than bsnl

----------


## sprint

> BSNL provide cheyunna Wimax engane undu...............Wireless landline connection ullavarkum use cheyyan pattumo???
> 
> 3g ku tower ullathu pole ithinumm athokke veno???


 yaa  range venam wimax device fit cheyanam for more details contact kannapanuni he installed for his home

----------


## sprint

> docomo 3G eduthu...
> 499rs(offr price- 400rs) now 3gb-nxt 7 rechrges- 1gb 3g data free as additional along with usual rechrge...
> ivde ekm-l range ok.. but naatil povumbo towerum chummi povanm....


docomo  :Wallbash:  idea eduthal mathiyayerunu. 40 min auto disconnect problem 3g kum ille  :Thinking:

----------


## Midhunam

> docomo  idea eduthal mathiyayerunu. 40 min auto disconnect problem 3g kum ille


idea, already undu... athinu auto disconnect/low range vannathukondaa extra eduthathu..

bsn koodi venam... 'evdo' plan list  onnu postaamo...??

----------


## sprint

> idea, already undu... athinu auto disconnect/low range vannathukondaa extra eduthathu..bsn koodi venam... 'evdo' plan list  onnu postaamo...??


ideak agne problem onum illalo.  :Thinking:  only docomo has this problems.

----------


## Midhunam

> ideak agne problem onum illalo.  only docomo has this problems.


ennaa, eniku nere thiricha.. from morng 10 im using dcmo 3g.. not yet dsconnctd....

btb, 3g data theerunathu 4g speedilanu....

----------


## sprint

Free 3.2mbps data card from bsnl offer from august 1st. Pay 3299rs get 2.5gb per month for 12months and free data card. With 1251 and 2299 rs plans data card will be available by paying 600 and 300 only

----------


## KHILADI

> 200 rs nu unlimtd und...aftr 2gb 40kbps akum...


ithi pcyil connect cheythu upayogikamo?pls provide details :Neutral:

----------


## KHILADI

> idea offer onnum kodukunnillaa
> 
> 2g kuranja plan - 399(unltd.-4GB FUP)



4gb vare ethra speed kitum..athu kazhinja unlimited ano?aanenkil ethra speed :Dry:

----------


## sprint

> ithi pcyil connect cheythu upayogikamo?pls provide details


 :Yes:  pcil connect cheyam

----------


## sprint

> 4gb vare ethra speed kitum..athu kazhinja unlimited ano?aanenkil ethra speed


4gb vare 128kbps after that unlimited with 40 kbps. 40kbps vachu pcil oru page open cheyamenkil one divasam edukum  :Death: . Lapil 40kbps vachu connect cheythal  :Ennekollu:  download speed for both is up to 20kbps and 5 kbps.

----------


## Midhunam

> 4gb vare ethra speed kitum..athu kazhinja unlimited ano?aanenkil ethra speed


4GB vare - upto 256kbps, after that upto 80kbps (net setter)

----------


## KHILADI

> 4GB vare - upto 256kbps, after that upto 80kbps (net setter)



sim ano?netsetter thanne veno?mobilil sim itu use cheyyan patuvoooo?

----------


## Midhunam

> sim ano?netsetter thanne veno?mobilil sim itu use cheyyan patuvoooo?


mobilil sim ittu use chyaam, but netsetter n mobile plans idea-il different aanu...
btb, docomyil ippo aa diff.illa(both i am using)

----------


## sprint

Exclusive bsnl offers new 3g plans now 1gb only 139rs.

----------


## Johny

Reliance netconnect+

oru friendnte kayyil ninnum kadam vangi use chythu nokki.
downloading speed 20-30 kb? maximum  :Hypo: 

lovan bangloril use chythondnrirunappo minimum 250 kbps kittarundarunnathre :OMG Sign:

----------


## Iker

vodafone 2G network activate aayi varan ethra neram edukkum.. ?? ente mobilil activate aayitundu ennu msg vannitundu..bt connect aakunilla

----------


## Midhunam

> vodafone 2G network activate aayi varan ethra neram edukkum.. ?? ente mobilil activate aayitundu ennu msg vannitundu..bt connect aakunilla


6 hrs  . . . :Raman:

----------


## Midhunam

> Exclusive bsnl offers new 3g plans now 1gb only 139rs.


mashe, ithu donglil avalble aano...???

----------


## Iker

> 6 hrs  . . .


thanks man  :thumleft:

----------


## sprint

> Reliance netconnect 
> 
> oru friendnte kayyil ninnum kadam vangi use chythu nokki.
> downloading speed 20-30 kb? maximum 
> 
> lovan bangloril use chythondnrirunappo minimum 250 kbps kittarundarunnathre


reliance stoped 3g in kerala. Thats y

----------


## sprint

> mashe, ithu donglil avalble aano...???


yaa for every thing mobile dongle  and roaming. Sorry forget to say imp thing in that post. Both 2g and 3g plans will be uniform.no special plans for 2g and 3g. If you are in 3g area you will get 3g speed otherwise 2g speed.  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## sprint

After the exclusive rate reduction bsnl introduced uniform small packs all will active from tomorrow. 17rs 39rs 78rs and 98rs. Gives 100mb 250mb 500mb and 700mb for 3 7 15 and 21days respectively. All old packs will be removed . Tomorrow onwards uniform packs will be available no seperate 2g or 3g packs. So activate today itself old 2g packs and enjoy 3g speed from tomorrow onwards hurry  :Silsila:  note the point only 3g range undankile 3g speed kittu.  :Read:

----------


## Midhunam

> yaa for every thing mobile dongle  and roaming. Sorry forget to say imp thing in that post. Both 2g and 3g plans will be uniform.no special plans for 2g and 3g. If you are in 3g area you will get 3g speed otherwise 2g speed.


athu kalakki....  :Giveup: 

new tarrif nte poster undel ottikku,plsss

----------


## Hari Jith

reliance gsm net offers ethokke ?

----------


## Midhunam

> reliance gsm net offers ethokke ?


reliance dongle new offer vanitundu: only 999rs.for datacard: 10gb free for 1 month: speed upto 3.1mbps

----------


## Sal kk

> After the exclusive rate reduction bsnl introduced uniform small packs all will active from tomorrow. 17rs 39rs 78rs and 98rs. Gives 100mb 250mb 500mb and 700mb for 3 7 15 and 21days respectively. All old packs will be removed . Tomorrow onwards uniform packs will be available no seperate 2g or 3g packs. So activate today itself old 2g packs and enjoy 3g speed from tomorrow onwards hurry  note the point only 3g range undankile 3g speed kittu.


bsnl 2g kondu oru gunavumila low browsing speed chila divasangalil net kittareyilla  
Reliance docomoyum ithilum speed und

----------


## adarshpp

ideayil puthiya 3g ethokeyaa................

----------


## Don Mathew

> Reliance netconnect+
> 
> oru friendnte kayyil ninnum kadam vangi use chythu nokki.
> downloading speed 20-30 kb? maximum 
> 
> lovan bangloril use chythondnrirunappo minimum 250 kbps kittarundarunnathre


BSNL EVDO athilum kashtam anu... :Hypo:

----------


## Don Mathew

> reliance stoped 3g in kerala. Thats y


Athinu Netconnect GSM 3G network alla use cheyyunnathu...CDMA 1x technology..Netconnect+ EVDO technology (CDMA ile  3G ennu parayum )

----------


## Don Mathew

> yaa for every thing mobile dongle  and roaming. Sorry forget to say imp thing in that post. Both 2g and 3g plans will be uniform.no special plans for 2g and 3g. If you are in 3g area you will get 3g speed otherwise 2g speed.





> After the exclusive rate reduction bsnl introduced uniform small packs all will active from tomorrow. 17rs 39rs 78rs and 98rs. Gives 100mb 250mb 500mb and 700mb for 3 7 15 and 21days respectively. All old packs will be removed . Tomorrow onwards uniform packs will be available no seperate 2g or 3g packs. So activate today itself old 2g packs and enjoy 3g speed from tomorrow onwards hurry  note the point only 3g range undankile 3g speed kittu.


Nghe...ingane okke sambavicho...She last week oru 10 GB (245*2) de 2G recharge cheyyan irunnatha BSNL...vendennu vechu...Ingane aanennu arinjirunnel cheyyayirunnu.. :Doh:

----------


## The Wolverine

> After the exclusive rate reduction bsnl introduced uniform small packs all will active from tomorrow. 17rs 39rs 78rs and 98rs. Gives 100mb 250mb 500mb and 700mb for 3 7 15 and 21days respectively. All old packs will be removed . Tomorrow onwards uniform packs will be available no seperate 2g or 3g packs. So activate today itself old 2g packs and enjoy 3g speed from tomorrow onwards hurry  note the point only 3g range undankile 3g speed kittu.


1 GB ku mukalil data kittunna offer ethelum BSNL nundo?

----------


## sprint

> Nghe...ingane okke sambavicho...She last week oru 10 GB (245*2) de 2G recharge cheyyan irunnatha BSNL...vendennu vechu...Ingane aanennu arinjirunnel cheyyayirunnu..


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:

----------


## sprint

> 1 GB ku mukalil data kittunna offer ethelum BSNL nundo?


for 251 and 561. 2gb and 5gb respectively. Type data in capital letters and send to 53733 you will get which all plans are available.  :Read:

----------


## sprint

Bsnl  :salut:  :salut:  today used the new pack good speed  :Silsila: . Avg download speed 120KBS.in 3.2 mbps supported phone. Waiting for new bsnl 3g towers. No range for me in house and near by areas.  :Wallbash:

----------


## Sal kk

> Bsnl  today used the new pack good speed . Avg download speed 120KBS.in 3.2 mbps supported phone. Waiting for new bsnl 3g towers. No range for me in house and near by areas.


bsnl 2g ku enthenkilum prashnam undo bhai  
Njan 98 rs offer cheythu pakshe ipol kittunnilla adyamellam kittiyirunu

----------


## Don Mathew

Enthayalum BSNL kaanichathu bhayangara mosham parupadi aayipoyi...2G customers ne ellaam vellathilaaki...3G range illatha regions ile 2G customers aanenkil pinne 3G ileku maaranum pattilla enna avasthayum.... :Yendhonnadhu:

----------


## Don Mathew

> bsnl 2g ku enthenkilum prashnam undo bhai  
> Njan 98 rs offer cheythu pakshe ipol kittunnilla adyamellam kittiyirunu


2G offers nirthi..Ippo 3G offers maathre ullu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> . Waiting for new bsnl 3g towers. No range for me in house and near by areas.


Ithaanu main problem...mikka idathum BSNL 3G illa....Idea 3G okke aanel nalla coverage und...Avar inganathe offers vallom kondu vannirunel pinneyum bhedhamayirunnu... :Cooking:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


 :Yendhada: ...........

----------


## Robinhood

Ente collage lu librariyil 2 MB / Sec vare download speed kittarundu......Ravile ellam poyal 1GB ellam 15 minute kondu download cheyyam :Yeye:  :Yeye: .....Aalu koodunnathinanusarichu speed kurayum.....Minimum enthayalum 300KB/Sec kittarundu.....

Startup village lu aarenkilum poyittundo ??....Avideyellam yamendan speed aanu.....

Ithokke ithra speed kittan kaaranam entha ??...Direct OFC aayathu kondano ??....3G lu maximum ethra speed kittarundu ??

----------


## The Wolverine

BSNL DATA14 Activate cheithu. Onnu trial nokkiyatha....

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL DATA14 Activate cheithu. Onnu trial nokkiyatha....


Compared to Idea...Ithu moshamanello.... :Hmmm:

----------


## Don Mathew

...edited.....

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL DATA14 Activate cheithu. Onnu trial nokkiyatha....


14 Rs nu ethra MB data kittunundu?..100 or 150??

----------


## KARNAN

> 14 Rs nu ethra MB data kittunundu?..100 or 150??


100 mb 3 days ..nerathe 13rs nu 5 days kittumayirunnu  :Sad:

----------


## KARNAN

ellathinteyum limited broadband details ariyumengil post cheyyu  :Help:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 100 mb 3 days ..nerathe 13rs nu 5 days kittumayirunnu


 :Hmmm: ....2G BSNL usersnte okke adappu therichu....3G users nu van nettavum aayi....

----------


## The Wolverine

> Compared to Idea...Ithu moshamanello....


ippo try cheithappol 1 Mbps download n 760 Kbps upload kittunnudu. Idea ku etra kittum? Plans enthkkeya ulle?




> 14 Rs nu ethra MB data kittunundu?..100 or 150??


100 MB 3 Days  :Crying:

----------


## Sal kk

> 2G offers nirthi..Ippo 3G offers maathre ullu...


10 days njan use cheythathanu atinu sheshamanu kittathayathu,1 week koodi bakiyundu athu kittumo?

----------


## sprint

nothing wrong by bsnl new packs same amount of data is given by other operators in same rate and bsnl is giving extra benefit to use it in 3g range so nothing bad. speed of the network is is same to idea 14mbps. no problem for 3g towers bec by onam bsnl will be covering all remaining areas of kerala .for knowing data packs send msg DATA1 to 53733

----------


## sprint

now no more separate pack all are  same for 2g and 3g. 15th augustnu munbu ethenkilum 2g pack activate cheythitundenkil and if any data is remaining that also get the 3g speed.

----------


## Don Mathew

> ippo try cheithappol 1 Mbps download n 760 Kbps upload kittunnudu. Idea ku etra kittum? Plans enthkkeya ulle?



Ennaalum pora.....1 Mbps divided 8 gives your download speed in KB/s...Idea 1 MB/s vare kittarund idayku...athayathu more than 8 mbps.....Usually 3-4 Mbps aanu download spped kittaru...

----------


## Don Mathew

> 100 MB 3 Days


 :Toobad: ............

----------


## Don Mathew

> 10 days njan use cheythathanu atinu sheshamanu kittathayathu,1 week koodi bakiyundu athu kittumo?


Nghe....use cheythondirunna data pack aanenkil kittendathaanello...appo vere entho problem aanu...Aug 15thinu shesham puthiyathayittu 2G packs activate cheyyan pattillenne ullu....

----------


## Don Mathew

> nothing wrong by bsnl new packs same amount of data is given by other operators in same rate and bsnl is giving extra benefit to use it in 3g range so nothing bad. speed of the network is is same to idea 14mbps. no problem for 3g towers bec by onam bsnl will be covering all remaining areas of kerala .for knowing data packs send msg DATA1 to 53733


Ithu kelkan thudangiyittu naalu kureye aayi.....Kazhinja 2 years il BSNL 3G network kaaryamaya expansion works onnum nadathiyittilla...Idea aanenkil Almost ellayidathum 3G coverage aayittu kure naalum aayi.....

----------


## Don Mathew

Enthayalum Reliance 3G & BSNL 3G rates kuracha sthithiku udan thanne Idea um mattu operator um kuraykumayirikum...Waiting.. :Yeye:

----------


## The Wolverine

> Enthayalum Reliance 3G & BSNL 3G rates kuracha sthithiku udan thanne Idea um mattu operator um kuraykumayirikum...Waiting..


Reliance 3g Rates onnu tharavo?  :Help:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Reliance 3g Rates onnu tharavo?


Keralathil Reliance 3G illa... :Cold:

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL 3G automatically disconnect aakunnu...oru 1 minute data transfer onnum nadannillel... :Doh: ...vere aarkelum ee problem undo?

----------


## Robinhood

2.3 MB/Sec  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2.3 MB/Sec


Etha network?.. :Ho: 

No network access symbol aanello kaanunnathu... :Engane:

----------


## The Wolverine

> Etha network?..
> 
> No network access symbol aanello kaanunnathu...


Network access undayirunna samayathu screen shot eduthittu wall paper aakiyathavum...  :Beee:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Network access undayirunna samayathu screen shot eduthittu wall paper aakiyathavum...


 :Laughing: .......

----------


## The Wolverine

> Ennaalum pora.....1 Mbps divided 8 gives your download speed in KB/s...Idea 1 MB/s vare kittarund idayku...athayathu more than 8 mbps.....Usually 3-4 Mbps aanu download spped kittaru...


ithenthonnu kanakku? Mbps & MB/s randum same alle? i thought Mbps stands for *M*ega*B*ytes *P*er *S*econd.. same as MB/s (*M*ega*B*ytes/*S*econd :Ahupinne:

----------


## Santi

> ithenthonnu kanakku? Mbps & MB/s randum same alle? i thought Mbps stands for *M*ega*B*ytes *P*er *S*econd.. same as MB/s (*M*ega*B*ytes/*S*econd


2mbps ennu paranjal 250kb per second undavullu

----------


## sprint

> BSNL 3G automatically disconnect aakunnu...oru 1 minute data transfer onnum nadannillel......vere aarkelum ee problem undo?


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  dont know njan one time mathrame use cheythitollu.

----------


## sprint

> ithenthonnu kanakku? Mbps & MB/s randum same alle? i thought Mbps stands for *M*ega*B*ytes *P*er *S*econd.. same as MB/s (*M*ega*B*ytes/*S*econd


alla both are diff. Connection speedte 8th undavolu download speed.above post cheytha screen shot which connection bsnl or idea.

----------


## The Wolverine

> 2mbps ennu paranjal 250kb per second undavullu


oh then its my mistake..  :Komali:  it was shown 1219 kbps in the speed test app. it should be approximately  1MB/s not 1Mbps right?  :Thinking:

----------


## The Wolverine

> alla both are diff. Connection speedte 8th undavolu download speed.above post cheytha screen shot which connection bsnl or idea.


it was BSNL...... confusion aayallo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## sprint

> oh then its my mistake..  it was shown 1219 kbps in the speed test app. it should be approximately  1MB/s not 1Mbps right?


 :Yes:  :Yes:  1MB/S

----------


## sprint

> it was BSNL...... confusion aayallo


bsnl  :Shocked:  apo kidu speed aanalo. 500mb movie download in 3 min  :Good:  entha a film download cheythathu dileep fan aano

----------


## The Wolverine

> bsnl  apo kidu speed aanalo. 500mb movie download in 3 min  entha a film download cheythathu dileep fan aano


film download cheithathalla ente screenshot speedtest aappinte aanu  :Crying:  film download cheithathu Robinhood aanu.. avan Dilip fanano ennariyilla...
Btw BSNL kidu speed aanu but stability theere illa.. frequenthly disconnect aavunnundu  :Badpc:

----------


## Robinhood

> Etha network?..
> 
> No network access symbol aanello kaanunnathu...


Collage library le wifi network aanu........

No network access engane vannu ennu enikkum manassilayilla............Njan padam 4 minute kondu download cheythathanu.....Net cut aayathumilla.......Library lu aalu kurayumbol aanu ithrayum speed kiittaru.......Enthayalum minimum 300KB/Sec eppoyum kittarundu........

----------


## Robinhood

> bsnl  apo kidu speed aanalo. 500mb movie download in 3 min  entha a film download cheythathu dileep fan aano


Njana download cheythathu.........Aa film ithu vare muzuvan kandittilla......Avideyum ivideyum aayi kure kandittundenkilum muzuvan kandittilla........

----------


## Robinhood

Wifi upayogikkumbol data muzuvan nammude systethilekku varaan valla software um undo......I mean for example oru 20 aalukal oru wifi network upayogikkumbol saadharana 20 aalukalkkum data equally split aayi transfer nadakkunnathinu pakaram data transfer nte oru valiya percentage um namukku thanne kittan ulla valla items :Smile: ???

----------


## The Wolverine

Latest result from speedtest app. Tested on my Micromax Canvas HD

----------


## Don Mathew

> Collage library le wifi network aanu........
> 
> No network access engane vannu ennu enikkum manassilayilla............Njan padam 4 minute kondu download cheythathanu.....Net cut aayathumilla.......Library lu aalu kurayumbol aanu ithrayum speed kiittaru.......Enthayalum minimum 300KB/Sec eppoyum kittarundu........


 :Ok: 

Wireless broadband connection aano?

----------


## Don Mathew

> ithenthonnu kanakku? Mbps & MB/s randum same alle? i thought Mbps stands for *M*ega*B*ytes *P*er *S*econd.. same as MB/s (*M*ega*B*ytes/*S*econd


Alla 2um 2aanu....

Capital B aanenkil its 'Byte'...small etter b anenkil its 'bit'

1 Byte=8 bits

ie 1MBps = 8 mbps

----------


## Don Mathew

> dont know njan one time mathrame use cheythitollu.


:chodichilla... :Kettoda:

----------


## KARNAN

> BSNL 3G automatically disconnect aakunnu...oru 1 minute data transfer onnum nadannillel......vere aarkelum ee problem undo?


enikkum undu same problm nerathe half hour use cheythillengil aayirunnu net cut aakunnathu

----------


## Don Mathew

> oh then its my mistake..  it was shown 1219 kbps in the speed test app. it should be approximately  1MB/s not 1Mbps right?


Nope...speed 1.2 mbps aanu....ie around 152 KB/s..anu mchanu kittiya download speed. :Yes3:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 1MB/S


Veruthe ororo thettukal padippicholum maaman.. :Taunt:

----------


## Don Mathew

> enikkum undu same problm nerathe half hour use cheythillengil aayirunnu net cut aakunnathu


Appo ellarkum undalle....BSNL 3G ayepinne use cheythillel appo thanne cut avunnu.....Nerathe nee paranjapole thanne.....

----------


## Robinhood

> Wireless broadband connection aano?


Direct optical fibre cable from sea aanennu thonnunnu.....Universitylelku total 100MB/Sec + engando undu.....Athu oro departement lekkum divide cheythu kurachu percentage maathrame librarikku aloat cheythittullu......Web server room , Administrative office ivideyokke 10MB/Sec ellam kittarundu......

Namukku ee 2MB/Sec thanne dhaaralam athum unlimited  :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: ......Maasavasaanam speed kurayunna erpadu onnum illa.......

----------


## KARNAN

> Appo ellarkum undalle....BSNL 3G ayepinne use cheythillel appo thanne cut avunnu.....Nerathe nee paranjapole thanne.....


ya 3g aayathu valiya adiyayi poyi.. :Sad:  btwn broadband connection edukkan etha nallathu..? thumb ?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Direct optical fibre cable from sea aanennu thonnunnu.....Universitylelku total 100MB/Sec + engando undu.....Athu oro departement lekkum divide cheythu kurachu percentage maathrame librarikku aloat cheythittullu......Web server room , Administrative office ivideyokke 10MB/Sec ellam kittarundu......
> 
> Namukku ee 2MB/Sec thanne dhaaralam athum unlimited ......Maasavasaanam speed kurayunna erpadu onnum illa.......


 :Ho: 

Ennathayalum van sambavam thanne....2 MB/s okke unlimited kittunundel pinne vere enna nokanam.. :Ho: ....

----------


## Don Mathew

> ya 3g aayathu valiya adiyayi poyi.. btwn broadband connection edukkan etha nallathu..? thumb ?


Broad band nte aaryam eniku valiya piuthm illa....

----------


## KARNAN

> Broad band nte aaryam eniku valiya piuthm illa....


 :Ok:  aarodu chodichal kittum..??

----------


## Don Mathew

> aarodu chodichal kittum..??




Josemonodu onnu choichu nokku....

----------


## KARNAN

> Josemonodu onnu choichu nokku....


 :Ok: .. btwn avatar entha sambhavam..?

----------


## Robinhood

> Ennathayalum van sambavam thanne....2 MB/s okke unlimited kittunundel pinne vere enna nokanam......


Collage le Wifi network upayogichu songs , Trailer ellam upload cheyyan pillerkku producers nte kayyil ninnu quattation kittarundu....

Torrent blocked aanu.....athaanu main problem......Songs,Traier ithellam youtube lu ninnu download cheyyalanu main paripadi....1080p vittu oru kaliyumilla :Smile: .....Pinne pazaya kaanatha padangal download cheyyum....athellam kooduthalum 460p aanu maximum available.....Pazaya malayala padangal HQ kittunna ethenkilum site ariyumo ???.....

----------


## Robinhood

> .. btwn avatar entha sambhavam..?


Chovvayil ninnu irangiya feekara jeevi aanu :Smile: ......


Machan hollywood padangal onnum kaanarilla alle....Athu Wolverin enna padamanu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Collage le Wifi network upayogichu songs , Trailer ellam upload cheyyan pillerkku producers nte kayyil ninnu quattation kittarundu....
> 
> Torrent blocked aanu.....athaanu main problem......Songs,Traier ithellam youtube lu ninnu download cheyyalanu main paripadi....1080p vittu oru kaliyumilla.....Pinne pazaya kaanatha padangal download cheyyum....athellam kooduthalum 460p aanu maximum available.....Pazaya malayala padangal HQ kittunna ethenkilum site ariyumo ???.....


 :Dntknw: 

Torrent okke blocked anel soothrpanikal und...enikriyila..ente chila riends paranju kettittund....

----------


## Don Mathew

> .. btwn avatar entha sambhavam..?


Hugh Jackman/ Wolverine  :Coool:

----------


## JJK

> Direct optical fibre cable from sea aanennu thonnunnu.....Universitylelku total 100MB/Sec + engando undu.....Athu oro departement lekkum divide cheythu kurachu percentage maathrame librarikku aloat cheythittullu......Web server room , Administrative office ivideyokke 10MB/Sec ellam kittarundu......
> 
> Namukku ee 2MB/Sec thanne dhaaralam athum unlimited ......Maasavasaanam speed kurayunna erpadu onnum illa.......


nummade clg ilum kittarunde,, 1-1.5mb vare... but adikam users paadilla..., evide pinne, torrent,utubr,fb, okke blocked aane,,

----------


## Robinhood

> nummade clg ilum kittarunde,, 1-1.5mb vare... but adikam users paadilla..., evide pinne, torrent,utubr,fb, okke blocked aane,,


Torrent,Fb ivideyum block aanu.... Backy ellam kittum.....Youtube um IDM um undenkil pinnenthu venam :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

btb machan etha clg ??

----------


## The Wolverine

> .. btwn avatar entha sambhavam..?


Wolverine kandittu manasilayilleda..  :Kettoda:

----------


## The Wolverine

> Hugh Jackman/ Wolverine


ente Fan aanalle?  :Njanaaramon:

----------


## JJK

> Torrent,Fb ivideyum block aanu.... Backy ellam kittum.....Youtube um IDM um undenkil pinnenthu venam
> 
> btb machan etha clg ??


evide utube um blocked aane,, :Badpc:  njan kanjirappallil aane,,, eppol

----------


## Don Mathew

> ente Fan aanalle?


Aara...Manassilayilla.... :Tt2:

----------


## Midhunam



----------


## teegy

> 


2g data plans double price ayille  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Midhunam

> 2g data plans double price ayille


athavarude oru vela irakkaanu....
2g,3g same rate aayi..3g illathidathu 2g aavum, rechrge 3g rate-ilum...idea pole 3g towers kooduthl undayrunkil pryojanam aayennea

----------


## teegy

> athavarude oru vela irakkaanu....
> 2g,3g same rate aayi..3g illathidathu 2g aavum, rechrge 3g rate-ilum...idea pole 3g towers kooduthl undayrunkil pryojanam aayennea


Yes 2g range illathavarku pani kittum. Pinne kurachu kazhinju rate kootamallo... Athalle bsnl style...

----------


## GaniThalapathi

Ente Land line 3/4 month ayi kedanu. Cmplint koduthu maduthu.
And brodband conection apply cheythitu no responce.

So, Help me 4 positive result.

----------


## teegy

> Ente Land line 3/4 month ayi kedanu. Cmplint koduthu maduthu.
> And brodband conection apply cheythitu no responce.
> 
> So, Help me 4 positive result.


Main csc il vilichu nokku

----------


## Frankenstein

Pani Kitti...Airtel 3G nirthalakki.... :Sad: 

No Port cheythalonnu alochikuvva....

Which is best available network with 3G facility ?

----------


## teegy

> Pani Kitti...Airtel 3G nirthalakki....
> 
> No Port cheythalonnu alochikuvva....
> 
> Which is best available network with 3G facility ?


Idea.... 
Pinne enthna avanmar offer okke ittekkunne siteil...

----------


## The Wolverine

> Pani Kitti...Airtel 3G nirthalakki....
> 
> No Port cheythalonnu alochikuvva....
> 
> Which is best available network with 3G facility ?


 :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Pani Kitti...Airtel 3G nirthalakki....
> 
> No Port cheythalonnu alochikuvva....
> 
> Which is best available network with 3G facility ?


Njaan BSNL 98 pack lekku pokuva. 700 mb 2g data. :((

----------


## KARNAN

> Njaan BSNL 98 pack lekku pokuva. 700 mb 2g data. :((


athu 21days alle kittu..???

----------


## ParamasivaM

> athu 21days alle kittu..???


Ullathil best pinne enthanu avarude  :Mad:

----------


## teegy

> Njaan BSNL 98 pack lekku pokuva. 700 mb 2g data. :((


bsnl speed kuravaaa... pinne validity um.... 
idea alle better?

----------


## KARNAN

> Ullathil best pinne enthanu avarude


njan nerathe cheyyaru 54rs nte 500mb aayirunnu fk ilum fb lum keran athu daralam ippol 3g aakiyathil pinne rate okke koodi ippol 1 month nu 1gb 139rs kodukkanam.  :Yes:  3g usersinokke koladichu..njan ippol cheyyaru 14rs nte aanu 4 days kittum 100mb

----------


## Deewana

airtel 2g improved a lot..

----------


## teegy

> njan nerathe cheyyaru 54rs nte 500mb aayirunnu fk ilum fb lum keran athu daralam ippol 3g aakiyathil pinne rate okke koodi ippol 1 month nu 1gb 139rs kodukkanam.  3g usersinokke koladichu..njan ippol cheyyaru 14rs nte aanu 4 days kittum 100mb


3g ulla sthalathu nallatha... allathavarku  :Death:   :Swear: 
koodathe daysum kuranju....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> bsnl speed kuravaaa... pinne validity um.... 
> idea alle better?


Idea connection illa :(

----------


## teegy

> Idea connection illa :(


port chythaal mathy

----------


## KARNAN

> 3g ulla sthalathu nallatha... allathavarku  
> koodathe daysum kuranju....


njanum 3g customer aakan theerumanichu  :Sad:

----------


## teegy

> njanum 3g customer aakan theerumanichu


3g range koodi venam!!!

----------


## Frankenstein

> Idea.... 
> Pinne enthna avanmar offer okke ittekkunne siteil...


Idea thanne select cheythu..



> 


Onnumilla aanna,oro kastapadukal

----------


## Frankenstein

> Njaan BSNL 98 pack lekku pokuva. 700 mb 2g data. :((


Ippo BSNL 2g okke 3G speedil aanu kittunathu ennu update kandallo

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Ippo BSNL 2g okke 3G speedil aanu kittunathu ennu update kandallo


BSNL 3G Rates Athinu Kurachillee 139nu 1GB Engandalleee 3G... 2G Nalla Speed Undoo... 
Ente Oru Airtel Connectionu 3G Kittunnillaa... Athu BSNLilottu Port Cheythaalooo Ennundu...  :Thinking:

----------


## KRRISH2255

> Pani Kitti...Airtel 3G nirthalakki....
> 
> No Port cheythalonnu alochikuvva....
> 
> Which is best available network with 3G facility ?


Ellaarum Parayunnaa Kelkkunnundu Airtel 3G Nirthalaakkii Ennu... But Enku Eppolum Airtel 3G Kittunnundu...

----------


## Free Thinker

Idea 3g set cheyyunnathu engane aanennu ariyamo....Athayathu APN, Access Number etc.......

----------


## teegy

> Ippo BSNL 2g okke 3G speedil aanu kittunathu ennu update kandallo


3g range ulla sthalathu mathrm.....3g illatha sthalathu  :Death:

----------


## teegy

> BSNL 3G Rates Athinu Kurachillee 139nu 1GB Engandalleee 3G... 2G Nalla Speed Undoo... 
> Ente Oru Airtel Connectionu 3G Kittunnillaa... Athu BSNLilottu Port Cheythaalooo Ennundu...


3g ok aanu.... but 2g  :Hang:

----------


## teegy

> Idea 3g set cheyyunnathu engane aanennu ariyamo....Athayathu APN, Access Number etc.......


http://www.ideacellular.com/wps/wcm/.../how-to-use-3g

----------


## teegy

> BSNL 3G Rates Athinu Kurachillee 139nu 1GB Engandalleee 3G... 2G Nalla Speed Undoo... 
> Ente Oru Airtel Connectionu 3G Kittunnillaa... Athu BSNLilottu Port Cheythaalooo Ennundu...


data aanu usage kooduthal enkil, port to idea

----------


## singam

> BSNL 3G Rates Athinu Kurachillee 139nu 1GB Engandalleee 3G... 2G Nalla Speed Undoo...  Ente Oru Airtel Connectionu 3G Kittunnillaa... Athu BSNLilottu Port Cheythaalooo Ennundu...


  Ippo BSNLil 2g and 3gku seperate packs illa.. all the existing packs has been removed.. ippo 2g and 3gku same packs... njan usualluy cheyyauna 98rs 1GB 2g pack activate cheyyan nokkiyapo anganahte pack illa ennu message kitti.. search cheythapola arinja ippo ellam ore pack akki ennu...

----------


## KRRISH2255

> data aanu usage kooduthal enkil, port to idea


Enku Data Usage Thanne Aanu Kooduthal... BSNL Thanne Allee Nallathu???
139nu 3G Ennu Parayumbol Athu Laabham Alleee... Ideakku 255Nu Allee 1GB 3G... ???




> Ippo BSNLil 2g and 3gku seperate packs illa.. all the existing packs has been removed.. ippo 2g and 3gku same packs... njan usualluy cheyyauna 98rs 1GB 2g pack activate cheyyan nokkiyapo anganahte pack illa ennu message kitti.. search cheythapola arinja ippo ellam ore pack akki ennu...


BSNL Packs Ethra Rupeesinu Ok Aanennu Aryumoooo????

----------


## teegy

> Enku Data Usage Thanne Aanu Kooduthal... BSNL Thanne Allee Nallathu???
> 139nu 3G Ennu Parayumbol Athu Laabham Alleee... Ideakku 255Nu Allee 1GB 3G... ???
> 
> 
> 
> BSNL Packs Ethra Rupeesinu Ok Aanennu Aryumoooo????


3g range undenkil nallatha... 2g rangeil nashtamanu... 2g ku speedum kuravaanu... Ideaku 249 anu 1gb ku for one month.

Fb pageil bsnl rates and validity details und.

----------


## teegy

> Enku Data Usage Thanne Aanu Kooduthal... BSNL Thanne Allee Nallathu???
> 139nu 3G Ennu Parayumbol Athu Laabham Alleee... Ideakku 255Nu Allee 1GB 3G... ???
> 
> 
> 
> BSNL Packs Ethra Rupeesinu Ok Aanennu Aryumoooo????


http://telecomtalk.info/bsnl-launche...-rs-98/108000/

----------


## Free Thinker

Njan idea sim USB Dongilil ittanu use cheyyunnathu........Athil kure settings chodikkunnundu...Aarkkelum ariyamo 3G settings?.

----------


## teegy

> Njan idea sim USB Dongilil ittanu use cheyyunnathu........Athil kure settings chodikkunnundu...Aarkkelum ariyamo 3G settings?.


Enthokkeya chodikkunne?

----------


## Free Thinker

> Enthokkeya chodikkunne?


Profile Name, APN, Access Number.

----------


## teegy

> Enthokkeya chodikkunne?


For Idea try this

Dial Number: *99# or *99***1#
APN: Internet 
Leave all other settings blank

That should do it.

----------


## Free Thinker

> For Idea try this
> 
> Dial Number: *99# or *99***1#
> APN: Internet 
> Leave all other settings blank
> 
> That should do it.


Thanks bhai.....Nokkatte.......

----------


## teegy

> Thanks bhai.....Nokkatte.......


Okies.......

----------


## Free Thinker

> Okies.......


Worked bhai.........Thanks a lot......idea 1GB kittan ethra roopakku recharge cheyyanam 3G?

----------


## teegy

> Worked bhai.........Thanks a lot......idea 1GB kittan ethra roopakku recharge cheyyanam 3G?


Rate maryo ennarylla... I charged with 249 for 1gb for one month validity earlier.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> 3g range undenkil nallatha... 2g rangeil nashtamanu... 2g ku speedum kuravaanu... Ideaku 249 anu 1gb ku for one month.
> 
> Fb pageil bsnl rates and validity details und.


3G Range Undu Machaaa Njan Thrissur Town Thanne Aanu Thaamsikkunnathu... Near West Fort... 
Machaaa BSNLilottu Port Cheyyanel Endokkeya Formality Ennu Aryumooo... Ente Eppol Airtel Aanu...

----------


## teegy

> 3G Range Undu Machaaa Njan Thrissur Town Thanne Aanu Thaamsikkunnathu... Near West Fort... 
> Machaaa BSNLilottu Port Cheyyanel Endokkeya Formality Ennu Aryumooo... Ente Eppol Airtel Aanu...


apol pinne kuzhappamilla....

to port, 1900 ileku oru sms ayakkanam. 

Send SMS from your existing numer: PORT <space> <mobile number> to 1900. UPC code will receive in reply SMS.

bsnl csc il poi port cheyyan ulla form vangy sign chythu kodukkanam, formil UPC code fill cheyyanam. id proof and photo submit cheyyanam. code kitty 14 days-nullil port request kodukkanam. and old sim should be 90 days old or so ennoru rule koodi und.

they will issue new sim, date of porting will be sent by sms. after that time, change the sim. pinne balance onnum carry over avilla.

----------


## teegy

> 3G Range Undu Machaaa Njan Thrissur Town Thanne Aanu Thaamsikkunnathu... Near West Fort... 
> Machaaa BSNLilottu Port Cheyyanel Endokkeya Formality Ennu Aryumooo... Ente Eppol Airtel Aanu...


for details check, http://210.212.239.99/mnp/

----------


## KRRISH2255

> apol pinne kuzhappamilla....
> 
> to port, 1900 ileku oru sms ayakkanam. 
> 
> Send SMS from your existing numer: PORT <space> <mobile number> to 1900. UPC code will receive in reply SMS.
> 
> bsnl csc il poi port cheyyan ulla form vangy sign chythu kodukkanam, formil UPC code fill cheyyanam. id proof and photo submit cheyyanam. code kitty 14 days-nullil port request kodukkanam. and old sim should be 90 days old or so ennoru rule koodi und.
> 
> they will issue new sim, date of porting will be sent by sms. after that time, change the sim. pinne balance onnum carry over avilla.


Thanks A Looot Bhaaai... Repped...  :Highfive:

----------


## teegy

> Thanks A Looot Bhaaai... Repped...


 :Welcome:   :Yes3:

----------


## Midhunam



----------


## teegy

BSNL data plans.

----------


## teegy



----------


## teegy

TRAI recommends 'One nation, one number' in six months

 The much-awaited nationwide mobile number portability (MNP) is set to be true within the next six months when mobile users would be able to retain their numbers even if they relocate from one telecom circle to another. Added to this, when travelling out of their home city, mobile users would not even have to shell out the hefty roaming charges that swell their bills.

The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI), on Wednesday, recommended that the national mobile number portability (MNP) should be fully implemented across the country within six months allowing subscribers to retain their numbers even when they shift from one service area to another. At present, MNP is available only within the service area of a mobile subscriber.

After an examination of various issues, TRAI today released the recommendations on full MNP, the regulator said in a statement, on Wednesday. Telecom service providers will be given six month for the implementation of full MNP, it added.
Implementation of full MNP would therefore mean acceptance of a porting request by the recipient operator from a mobile number belonging to any of the service areas (LSA) of the country, irrespective of the fact that the LSA from where the subscriber is porting his mobile number and the LSA to which he wants to port his number belong to the same or different MNP zones, TRAI stated in its recommendation.

The regulator has recommended that the Department of Telecom (DoT) may carry out the necessary changes in the existing MNP service licence to facilitate inter-service area porting or full MNP. The DoT may consider the request of the operators and reduce acceptance testing fee to 25% of the current fee, the regulator said.

According to TRAI, as most service providers were of the view that STD rates have plummeted to almost the same level as local call rates, the onus should lie on the calling party to bear the STD charges, if applicable, it added.
Earlier, operators have repeatedly said that they would require around USD 10 million to build the enabling structure for nationwide MNP. The service would help pan-Indian players gain subscribers at the cost of the operators whose customers relocate to states they are not present in.

According to industry data, free roaming is likely to benefit over 12% of mobile users. But operators bottom lines would be impacted, as they would pay the national long-distance cost. 

Hemant Joshi, Partner, Deloitte Haskins & Sells, said that the nation-wide MNP would not impact much other than few people who will migrate. India being mostly a prepaid market, full MNP is not going to impact a lot and hence operators are not much worried. There will be no significant impact on the revenues of the operators.

----------


## teegy

BSNL Offers Free SIM, Full Talk Value & 10% Extra Data on Occasion of BSNL Formation Day

 BSNL Offers Exclusive Promotional offers on the Occasion of BSNL Formation Day under GSM Services...
Indian Telecom Major Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited(BSNL) has announced three types of promotional offers to their valued GSM customers i.e. Free SIM to the new customers, Full Talk Value to existing /new customers and 10% Extra Free Data Usage to existing /new customers on the occasion of BSNL Formation Day.

In view of Formation Day and upcoming festivals like Mahatma Gandhi Jayanti, Dussehra, Id-ul-Zuha, Christmas etc.., BSNL has announced these promotional offers as a goodwill gesture to the customers of all Prepaid Plans and Postpaid Plans under GSM Services as follows.

        Normal SIM with MRP of Rs.20 to be offered at FREE of COST for all new activations for 7 days from 1st October 2013 to 7th October 2013.
        Full usage value equal to MRP on TOP-UP Vouchers /Flexi TOP-UP with MRP of Rs.100 to Rs.199, where this offer is applicable for a limited period of 15 days in a month for 3 months (October, November and December) with effect from 01-10-2013.
        10% extra on existing bundled free data usage for all STVs with MRP of Rs.98 and above under Prepaid DATA Services and also for all Postpaid DATA Plans, where this scheme is available for a period of 90 days from 01-10-2013 to 29-12-2013.

BSNL customers shall recharge their prepaid mobile account for availing these special promotional offers(Full Talk Value and 10% Extra Free Data Usage to existing /new customers) through BSNL Portal or through easy recharge from any BSNL CSC / Retailer / Franchisee.

----------


## teegy

Tata Docomo to expand high-speed mobile broadband service

Telecom services company Tata Docomo plans to expand its high-speed mobile broadband service in all metros and mini-metros by the end of this fiscal.


"The company has plan to roll out Photon Max in all key metros and mini-metros in a phased manner within financial year 2014," Tata Docomo's Mobility Business Unit Head for Mumbai Aditya Gupta told PTI.

The company on Thursday launched its Photon Max dongle for Rs 1,699 here, which it says can deliver wireless broadband service at speed of up to 6.2 megabit per second (mbps). The company is offering new customers of Photon max internet usage of 10 Gb for 30 days on one-time recharge of Rs 300.

"For the first time ever in the industry, Tata Docomo Photon Max will offer lifetime validity to its prepay customers," Gupta said.

Tata Docomo has launched this service on its CDMA network, which is considered to have seen less traction in the country. Gupta said Tata Docomo will gradually introduce WiFi- enabled product in Photon Max portfolio.

----------


## Laleattan

ഡോകോമോ വക 300 രൂപയ്ക്ക് 10ജിബി ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്




ഡോകൊമോ വക ഒരു കിടിലന്* ഓഫര്* നിങ്ങളെ തേടിയെത്തുന്നു. 300 രൂപയ്ക്ക് 10 ജിബി ഡാറ്റ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് ആണ് ടാറ്റാ ഡോകോമോ ഓഫര്* ചെയ്തിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഫോട്ടോണ്* മാക്സ് എന്ന ഈ സേവനം അടുത്ത് തന്നെ എല്ലാ നഗരങ്ങളിലും എത്തും.

ഇക്കഴിഞ്ഞ വ്യാഴാഴ്ചയാണ് ഫോട്ടോണ്* മാക്*സ് എന്ന ഡോംഗിളുമായി ഡോകൊമോ വരുന്നത്. 1699 രൂപ വിലയുള്ള ഈ ഡോംഗിളിന് 6.2എംബി വരെ ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് സ്പീഡ് നല്*കാനാകും. അതെ സമയം പുതിയ ഉപഭോക്താക്കള്*ക്ക് ആണ് ഈ ഓഫര്* ലഭിക്കുക

ഡോകൊമോയുടെ സിഡിഎംഎ നെറ്റ്*വര്*ക്കിലാണ് ഈ ഓഫര്* ഉള്ളത്. ഫോട്ടോണ്* മാക്*സിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി വൈഫൈ സംവിധാനം കൂടി ഉടന്* ഏര്*പ്പെടുത്തുമെന്നും ഡോകൊമോ അറിയിച്ചു.

----------


## Midhunam



----------


## The Wolverine

can somebody plz tell me the PIN number to save BSNL/Idea/Docomo 3g Settings in Android 4.2?

----------


## teegy

1111 arikkum

----------


## The Wolverine

> 1111 arikkum


athu try cheithuttu work aakunnilla.. onnu koodi nokkam

----------


## teegy

> athu try cheithuttu work aakunnilla.. onnu koodi nokkam


0000 try chytho?

----------


## The Wolverine

> 0000 try chytho?


4 digits matre ullo?  :Ho: 

i tried 11111, 00000, 12345 etc

----------


## teegy

> 4 digits matre ullo? 
> 
> i tried 11111, 00000, 12345 etc


yes 4 digits, usually its 1111 
chilapol pin number oru msg ayi kittarund

----------


## Midhunam

*Vodafone India to Hike 2G Data Tariff by 50%*

The good days of low mobile Internet tariff tariffs for 2G subscribers seems to be coming to an end, Vodafone India all set to hike its 2G data tariff by reducing free 2G Data usage up to 50% per cent in its most popular 1GB Mobile Internet – 2G Data pack of Rs.125.

----------


## teegy

> *Vodafone India to Hike 2G Data Tariff by 50%*
> 
> The good days of low mobile Internet tariff tariffs for 2G subscribers seems to be coming to an end, Vodafone India all set to hike its 2G data tariff by reducing free 2G Data usage up to 50% per cent in its most popular 1GB Mobile Internet  2G Data pack of Rs.125.


Baki ullavarum udane kootumayirikkum

----------


## teegy

> Baki ullavarum udane kootumayirikkum


Idea Cellular Raises 2G Data Tariff, Now 1GB 2G Data at Rs.155

After Vodafone and Airtel, now Idea Cellular hikes its 2G data tariff by reducing free 2G Data usage up to 40% per cent approx in its most popular data packs including 1GB Mobile Internet – 2G Data pack of Rs.125.

Starting from Gujarat telecom circle, Idea Cellular has been cutting down on data freebies up to 40% approx to its customers, and increased the price of its 1 GB 2G data plan. Customers of Idea will now have to pay Rs.155 for 1GB of data, which had been Rs.126 before the price hike.

Idea customers in Gujarat circle will get just 625 MB 2G data usage valid for 21 days, almost 40% less with 2G data pack of Rs.126  Earlier this pack was offer 1GB 2G data for 30 days.

----------


## anupkerb1

Airtel 2g data pack etra varane ?   2g cheap & speed ethu netwrka?

----------


## Midhunam

> Airtel 2g data pack etra varane ?   2g cheap & speed ethu netwrka?


povinidathellam tower koodi chummi kondu povam enkil still docomo is better...pls refer previous pages for their data tarrifs...

----------


## teegy

> Airtel 2g data pack etra varane ?   2g cheap & speed ethu netwrka?


Idea anennu thonunnu ipol better, considering both tariffs and range

----------


## Midhunam

> idea anennu thonunnu ipol better, considering both tariffs and range


bsnl .....

----------


## teegy

> bsnl .....


Bsnl 2g theere speedilla

----------


## Midhunam

> Bsnl 2g theere speedilla


data card casil....
im using idea,docomo, bsnl....(netsttr unlock chythitu)2g/3g

idea range undu, tariff kathi...njn usechytrunthu 645rs-3GB
docomo kidu offer aanu(using 1gb 3g+1gb free asper offer/255rs), but low range....last post chythitu next post idaan waitng ayrunnu, now came via bsnl 3g...
bsnl...kollaaam(using 2gb-252rs)....kidu range ivdyum naattilum.... chennu kazhinjaal nalla perumattom aanu *now* avarkku(in main offf.ekm-south) 3hrs kondu actvtion aayi...

ideakku 645rsnu 3gb kiityrunthinekkal far better this doc n bsnl,enikku....
cost 507rs(4gb-3g) instead of 645rs(3gb-3g)

----------


## The Wolverine

> yes 4 digits, usually its 1111 
> chilapol pin number oru msg ayi kittarund


tried 1111, 0000 and even 1234 not working  :No: 

msg onnum kittiyittilla..  :Wallbash:

----------


## teegy

1503 il vilichu nokku.




> tried 1111, 0000 and even 1234 not working 
> 
> msg onnum kittiyittilla..

----------


## The Wolverine

> 1503 il vilichu nokku.


1503 ethu networkinte customer care aanu?

----------


## Midhunam

> 1503 ethu networkinte customer care aanu?


b s n l . . .

----------


## Midhunam



----------


## Leader

3g is utter failure in India... it is not stable.

I used Docomo 3g with dongle and Airthel 3g on cell phone. Both are not reliable. Airtel 3g has coverage issue in a city like Bangalore. And both are not stable. 

Thanks to 3g auction. Spectrum auction was a biggest policy error of the government

----------


## Deewana

> 3g is utter failure in India... it is not stable.
> 
> I used Docomo 3g with dongle and Airtel 3g on cell phone. Both are not reliable. Airtel 3g has coverage issue in a city like Bangalore. And both are not stable. 
> 
> Thanks to 3g auction. Spectrum auction was a biggest policy error of the government



i think bsnl 3g is the best....did u try bsnl,idea or vodafone?

----------


## Robinhood

Idea ellam net charge kurachu ennu kettallo???...Puthiya plans engane aanu ???...

----------


## ITV

Can someone suggest a good SIM for a smartphone

Browsingnaanu prime importance

3G 4G ethaanelum no problem

Nalla *plan* koodi suggest cheyyaamo

----------


## SadumoN

Idea ennanu kerala full 3g aakkunne? Near futureil undavo? 2g speedil slow motion browsing vallya rasamilla..  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## teegy

> Idea ennanu kerala full 3g aakkunne? Near futureil undavo? 2g speedil slow motion browsing vallya rasamilla..


idea has 3g covergae in most of the places.

----------


## Robinhood

> Can someone suggest a good SIM for a smartphone
> 
> Browsingnaanu prime importance
> 
> 3G 4G ethaanelum no problem
> 
> Nalla *plan* koodi suggest cheyyaamo


Coverage nokkuvaanel idea is best.....Keralathil almost ella sthalathum 3g range undu....But 3g rate kurachu kooduthalanu....BSNL 3g range ulla sthalam aanenkil bsnl edukkam.....3g rate valare kuravaanu......Best 3g sim docomo aanu....but ekm maathre 3g ullu ennu thonnunnu.....docomo de athra kidilan plans vere ethilum illa....but network is a main problem.....

----------


## Sal kk

Putiya best 2g offers enthallamanu?

----------


## jeseus

aircel keralathil 3g and 2g thirichu varan orungunnu....

----------


## Robinhood

> aircel keralathil 3g and 2g thirichu varan orungunnu....


Source ?????

----------


## jeseus

> Source ?????


3g allaa 4g anennanu entey friend paranjathu chilappol name marum.. entey friend eppol athintey equipment workinu vendi nadakkuvaaaa..

----------


## Robinhood

> 3g allaa 4g anennanu entey friend paranjathu chilappol name marum.. entey friend eppol athintey equipment workinu vendi nadakkuvaaaa..


Nalloru network aayirunnu aircel.....Glad to see if they come back.....

----------


## Baazigar

Does all carriers use band 2100 for 3G in Kerala? Can someone give the full specs for all carriers (UMTS/HSPA and all those tech stuff)?
How about 4G? What is the planned frequency band for all carriers?

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Nalloru network aayirunnu aircel.....Glad to see if they come back.....


aircel internet kidu aayirunnu....verum 97 roopakku one month unlimited 2G provide cheythirunnu.

----------


## jeseus

vodafone eppolum 3g kittum keralathil....with a trick.. iam waiting for that... ee weekil enikku kittum appol speed post cheyyam...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Does all carriers use band 2100 for 3G in Kerala? Can someone give the full specs for all carriers (UMTS/HSPA and all those tech stuff)?
> How about 4G? What is the planned frequency band for all carriers?


India il Ella 3G networksum 2100 Mhz aanu use cheyyunnathu..!!

----------


## jeseus

my voda speed....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> my voda speed....


etha rajyam ?

----------


## jeseus

> etha rajyam ?


keralam ennu parayum.....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> keralam ennu parayum.....


Enganathe connection aanu...cost engane? unlimited aano? Details para

----------


## jeseus

> Enganathe connection aanu...cost engane? unlimited aano? Details para


roaming connection...aanu... unlimited aanu but allennum parayam.... njan oru trick aanu use cheyyunnathu...

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> roaming connection...aanu... unlimited aanu but allennum parayam.... njan oru trick aanu use cheyyunnathu...


entathu BSNL wimax aanu...maasam 880rs...unlimited.... download speed max 150-160 Kbps.....ningade 750kbps kandappo njetti....

----------


## jeseus

> entathu BSNL wimax aanu...maasam 880rs...unlimited.... download speed max 150-160 Kbps.....ningade 750kbps kandappo njetti....


ethu voda 3g ayathu konda ethra speed... entey kayil bsnlum ondu 950rs plan

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> ethu voda 3g ayathu konda ethra speed... entey kayil bsnlum ondu 950rs plan


ee 3g sambavam enagneya...computeril netsetter vechu use cheyyan patto?

----------


## jeseus

> ee 3g sambavam enagneya...computeril netsetter vechu use cheyyan patto?


oru unlocked dongle and a tn sim needed... njan use cheyyunna trickil http mathram open aakollu... pinney eythenkilum 3g packum venam... torrent pattillaa...  :Sad:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> oru unlocked dongle and a tn sim needed... njan use cheyyunna trickil http mathram open aakollu... pinney eythenkilum 3g packum venam... torrent pattillaa...


appo wimax thanne sharanam....kurekaalam koodi kathirikkaam..

----------


## Johny

now using MTS MBlaze @ coimbatore

downloding speed 500-750 kbps  :cheers: 

current plan 20 gb @ Rs1498/-


ithe sadhanam naatil updayogichappo, ie in kollam
speed 100 kbps :Badpc:

----------


## KHILADI

> oru unlocked dongle and a tn sim needed... njan use cheyyunna trickil http mathram open aakollu... pinney eythenkilum 3g packum venam... torrent pattillaa...


details pm podu machu :Yes3:

----------


## Jithu

Free Roaming in BSNL from Jan 26th onwards...

http://www.asianetnews.tv/technology...ns-from-Jan-26

----------


## Eazy04

Can anyone please suggest me a good 3G plan?
Eathu sim aanu ettavum kuranja chelavil ullathu...
Presently Net recharge cheythu maathram orupaadu cash pokunnu.. :No:

----------


## jeseus

> Can anyone please suggest me a good 3G plan?
> Eathu sim aanu ettavum kuranja chelavil ullathu...
> Presently Net recharge cheythu maathram orupaadu cash pokunnu..


bsnl aanu kuranja chilavil 3g kodukkunnathu.. athu kazhinjal pinney idea nokkiyal mathi...

----------


## ParamasivaM

http://www.indiavisiontv.com/2014/02/26/310809.html

----------


## jeseus

voda rocking

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS maaraka offer... :Swoon: ...athum unofficial offer... :Secret: ....Cochin office vazhi ulla edapadayirunnu...innavasanichu... :Rolling Eyes: 

MTS M-Blaze ultra postpaid connection eduthaal Rs 900/month nu 40 GB free usage - 3G speed @ 9.8 Mbps  :OMG Sign:   :Shocked:   :Surrender: ...after 40 GB..Speed ..@ 144 kbps

Wifi device aanu edukunnathenkil vereyum offers....2 routers free...lifetime roaming free... :Ho: ....device cost..Rs 2300 only../-...5 wifi devices at a time connect cheyyaam..... :Yahoo: 

Ingane oru offer avar officially anounce cheythittilla...MTS dealers nu polum ariyilla.....njan yadhrishchikam aaiyttaanu arinje...Thanks to mayavi369.. :Giveup: ....

Offer innu 5 pm nu avasanichu enna paranje...offere close cheythaq karanam.....njan EKM dept. ileku ID proof n photo scan cheythu mail ayachu activate cheyyippichu....... :Yes2: 

.santhoshamkond irikan pattunnilla...ingane oru offer swapnathil maathre kittu ennu vicharichirunne... :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Don Mathew

> my voda speed....





> voda rocking


Keralathil alle use cheyyane...ithu Vodafone network alla..they are using Idea 3G network... :Coool:

----------


## MHP369

Enakku oru router vaanganam

----------


## Don Mathew

> now using MTS MBlaze @ coimbatore
> 
> downloding speed 500-750 kbps 
> 
> current plan 20 gb @ Rs1498/-
> 
> 
> ithe sadhanam naatil updayogichappo, ie in kollam
> speed 100 kbps


Macha...in coimbatore u mayb using Mblaze ultra.....750 kb/s okke speed kittum...but M-blazeil it is impossible to have a speed of 750 kb/s....100 kb/s okkeye kittu...Maximum..140-150 kb/s...

offers 2inum same ayathukond maaripoyathayirikum... :Wink: 

Initially device cost il  maathre vyathyasamundaku...

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> MTS maaraka offer......athum unofficial offer.......Cochin office vazhi ulla edapadayirunnu...innavasanichu...
> 
> MTS M-Blaze ultra postpaid connection eduthaal Rs 900/month nu 40 GB free usage - 3G speed @ 9.8 Mbps   ...after 40 GB..Speed ..@ 144 kbps
> 
> Wifi device aanu edukunnathenkil vereyum offers....2 routers free...lifetime roaming free.......device cost..Rs 2300 only../-...5 wifi devices at a time connect cheyyaam.....
> 
> Ingane oru offer avar officially anounce cheythittilla...MTS dealers nu polum ariyilla.....njan yadhrishchikam aaiyttaanu arinje...Thanks to mayavi369......
> 
> Offer innu 5 pm nu avasanichu enna paranje...offere close cheythaq karanam.....njan EKM dept. ileku ID proof n photo scan cheythu mail ayachu activate cheyyippichu.......
> ...




MTS'nu ellayidathu ethu pole speed kittumo..?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Asianet broad band enganeyunde..?

----------


## jeseus

> Keralathil alle use cheyyane...ithu Vodafone network alla..they are using Idea 3G network...


keralathil aanu use cheyyuney....idea network shareing signals with voda....

----------


## NANBAN

> Asianet broad band enganeyunde..?

----------


## Robinhood

BSNL nte oru adipoli hacking trick kittiyittundu :Yeye:  :Yeye: .....Vendavar PM iduka....

----------


## jeseus

> BSNL nte oru adipoli hacking trick kittiyittundu.....Vendavar PM iduka....


aashaney bbm trick anno? its costly..

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL nte oru adipoli hacking trick kittiyittundu.....Vendavar PM iduka....


pm porattey... :Meeting:

----------


## Don Mathew

> keralathil aanu use cheyyuney....idea network shareing signals with voda....


Athu thanne..... :Yes:

----------


## Don Mathew

> MTS'nu ellayidathu ethu pole speed kittumo..?


HSD / 3G / EVDO signal ulla ellayidathum ee speed kittum....

M-Blaze ultra - 9.8 Mbps
M-Blaze - 3.1 Mbps

----------


## jeseus

> BSNL nte oru adipoli hacking trick kittiyittundu.....Vendavar PM iduka....


njan voda trick aanu use cheyyuney... its not costly but some limitation...

----------


## NANBAN

> Enakku oru router vaanganam


Price range?

----------


## NANBAN

* ASIANET BROADBAND 4mbps Speed*

----------


## NANBAN

> Enakku oru router vaanganam


*FOR BUYING ONLINE*



http://www.flipkart.com/tp-link-tl-w...fid=ranjitfunt

*REVIEW OF THIS PRODUCT*

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> Enakku oru router vaanganam


Ente kayil orennam und CiSCOyide anu nerathe work cheythirunna companiyil ninu pokiyathanu ivide 650SR anu nee oru 5000rs thanal tharam

----------


## MHP369

> Ente kayil orennam und CiSCOyide anu nerathe work cheythirunna companiyil ninu pokiyathanu ivide 650SR anu nee oru 5000rs thanal tharam


nammal tammilulla bandham vach free aayi tarille kutta :Kiss:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> nammal tammilulla bandham vach free aayi tarille kutta


Freeyayi ninakoke malbuve tharoo kutta  :Kiss:  1SR=16.3 means 10000 roofa vilayulla sadhanm nu ninaku njan 5000nu tharamenu paranjathu

----------


## Robinhood

> njan voda trick aanu use cheyyuney... its not costly but some limitation...


Check PM..........

----------


## MHP369

> Freeyayi ninakoke malbuve tharoo kutta  1SR=16.3 means 10000 roofa vilayulla sadhanm nu ninaku njan 5000nu tharamenu paranjathu


panathekkal valuth bandhangala nishchala :Moodoff: ......10k saudi riyal shambalam olla ninga ee echi  kanakk parayalleeeee

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> panathekkal valuth bandhangala nishchala......10k saudi riyal shambalam olla ninga ee echi  kanakk parayalleeeee


10K SR oke sampalam undel ninaku njan freeyayi ninte veetil ethichu thanene uruli  :Moodoff:

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS M-blaze ultra Mi-fi eduthu.... :thumright: 

40 GB @ Rs 900 / month -- Postpaid plan


Ippo kittiya speed--->

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3373092169


 :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## MeoW

Thanks @Robinhood .. Innale verum 525mb maathram balance ullapol Njan 1.5gb de FIFA14 tab il download cheythu.. Iniyum.. 380MB baakki... Bsnl racks..

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> MTS M-blaze ultra Mi-fi eduthu....
> 
> 40 GB @ Rs 900 / month -- Postpaid plan
> 
> 
> Ippo kittiya speed--->
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3373092169


Ente net speed http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3373763067

----------


## Don Mathew

.......................

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ente net speed http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3373763067


 :Good: 
IDEA 3g il eniku 9.5 mbps vare kittiyittund  :Drag: 
MTS nte ee offer vechu ee speed kiduvaanu....40 GB @ just Rs 900/month

----------


## Don Mathew

> Thanks  @Robinhood .. Innale verum 525mb maathram balance ullapol Njan 1.5gb de FIFA14 tab il download cheythu.. Iniyum.. 380MB baakki... Bsnl racks..


Sambavam kollaam...but mobile browsing maathre support cheyyunnullallo....PC vazhi aa APN pattunnilla....


Btw Thanks @Robinhood

----------


## Sal kk

> Sambavam kollaam...but mobile browsing maathre support cheyyunnullallo....PC vazhi aa APN pattunnilla....
> 
> 
> Btw Thanks @Robinhood


mobilebrowsing ano....enikum pm....

----------


## Don Mathew

> mobilebrowsing ano....enikum pm....


Alla..ippo PC ilum kittunund... :Yahoo: 

Hacking ennu parayan pattilla...BSNL network error... :Laughing: ...athu nammal muthaledukunnu...athre ullu... :Drag:

----------


## Don Mathew

Jai Ho BSNL... :cheers: 

Entedatabalance orukalathum theerum ennu thonunnilla...ingane aanel... :Very Happy:

----------


## anupkerb1

idea 3g free hacking undoo ?

----------


## jeseus

> Jai Ho BSNL...
> 
> Entedatabalance orukalathum theerum ennu thonunnilla...ingane aanel...


entey bsnl sim cut aayii eni enganeyaaa athu onnu reactivate ceyyo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> entey bsnl sim cut aayii eni enganeyaaa athu onnu reactivate ceyyo?


Connection cut ayenkil puthiya sim edukendi varum...alla validity theernathanenkil Rs 49 nte validity extension recharge cheythaal mathi...

----------


## jeseus

> Connection cut ayenkil puthiya sim edukendi varum...alla validity theernathanenkil Rs 49 nte validity extension recharge cheythaal mathi...


ok aayi.. njan 54 cheythu... trick is working fine.. but speed 1mbps... my voda is better....7to12mbps..

----------


## anupkerb1

How to reactivat bsnl cell

----------


## jeseus

> How to reactivat bsnl cell


entey 3g sim aayirunnu.. njan 54rsnu special cheythu appol veendum active aayiii

----------


## anupkerb1

> entey 3g sim aayirunnu.. njan 54rsnu special cheythu appol veendum active aayiii


Ente 2um 3g anu . , . orenam range kanikunila,orenam range kanikunud bt athleku vilichat kitunila

----------


## jeseus

> Ente 2um 3g anu . , . orenam range kanikunila,orenam range kanikunud bt athleku vilichat kitunila


3g range ondenkil 54 specila cheythal mathiyayirikkum...range kanikkathathu pani aanu

----------


## Don Mathew

> ok aayi.. njan 54 cheythu... trick is working fine.. but speed 1mbps... my voda is better....7to12mbps..


BSNL 3G network athrayum speed okkeye kittu...but Idea netork paranjapole kolaspeed aanu... :Cool2:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ente 2um 3g anu . , . orenam range kanikunila,orenam range kanikunud bt athleku vilichat kitunila


Range kaanikunnilel connection cut aayi..puthiya sim edutho...athe nadakku...

----------


## anupkerb1

> BSNL 3G network athrayum speed okkeye kittu...but Idea netork paranjapole kolaspeed aanu...


idea free tricks endhekilum undoo ? bsnl cut ayii...rangem kuravaaa

----------


## Don Mathew

> idea free tricks endhekilum undoo ? bsnl cut ayii...rangem kuravaaa


 :Dntknw: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL 3G auto-disconnection problem vere aarkelum undo?

ividuthe tower nte keezhil ulla ellarkum 3-5 minutes aakumbol network thaniye cut aakunnu... :Cold:

----------


## Johny

> Macha...in coimbatore u mayb using Mblaze ultra.....750 kb/s okke speed kittum...but M-blazeil it is impossible to have a speed of 750 kb/s....100 kb/s okkeye kittu...Maximum..140-150 kb/s...
> 
> offers 2inum same ayathukond maaripoyathayirikum...
> 
> Initially device cost il  maathre vyathyasamundaku...


yes bro, you are right.
njan use cheyyunath ultra aanu...

ippo plan maari
Rs.1498
30gb
30 days validity

----------


## Don Mathew

> yes bro, you are right.
> njan use cheyyunath ultra aanu...
> 
> ippo plan maari
> Rs.1498
> 30gb
> 30 days validity


 :Wink: 

Njan use cheyyunnathu Rs 900 - 40 GB..!!

But speed 300 KB/s range ile evide kittunnullu... :Mda:

----------


## Don Mathew

Robinhood paranja BSNL 3G error ivide njangade college il 6 months aayittokke use cheyyunnavar und... :Eek: 

BSNL-kar ithonnum ariyunnille entho.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Robinhood

> BSNL 3G auto-disconnection problem vere aarkelum undo?
> 
> ividuthe tower nte keezhil ulla ellarkum 3-5 minutes aakumbol network thaniye cut aakunnu...


3-5 minute lu onnum cut aakunnilla......40 minutes ellam kazinjal chilappo cut aakum.....athum valare churukkam aanennu thonnunnu.....

----------


## Robinhood

> Robinhood paranja BSNL 3G error ivide njangade college il 6 months aayittokke use cheyyunnavar und...
> 
> BSNL-kar ithonnum ariyunnille entho....


5 mani kazinjal customer care lu vilicha kittatha networka......Sarkar saadhanam alle....nammude baagyam.....

----------


## Don Mathew

> 3-5 minute lu onnum cut aakunnilla......40 minutes ellam kazinjal chilappo cut aakum.....athum valare churukkam aanennu thonnunnu.....


ivideyokke full time disconnect aakuva....eniku maathramalla ivide koode ullavarkum....oru sadhanavum download cheyyan pattunnilla.. :Badpc: ...

1 month 1 GB thanne use cheyyan bhudhimuttaa...njan BSNL upekshichu... :Toobad: ..network sheriyuakumbol edukamennu vechu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> 5 mani kazinjal customer care lu vilicha kittatha networka......Sarkar saadhanam alle....nammude baagyam.....


Sarkar sthapanangale kond inganeyenkilum kurachu gunam undakatte... :Laughing: 

Ivar ithu ennariyuo entho... :Laughing:

----------


## NANBAN

*ASIANET BROADBAND REVISED DATAPLANS*

----------


## NANBAN

@Don Mathew  MTS 999  40GB All months undo atho First Month Mathrme  ollo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> @Don Mathew  MTS 999  40GB All months undo atho First Month Mathrme  ollo?


Its a lifetime offer... :Good:

----------


## NANBAN

> Its a lifetime offer...


Don Speedtest screen shot idamo?

----------


## NANBAN

@Don Mathew ithano your plan? ethra ayyi intial cost ?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Don Speedtest screen shot idamo?


Ithaa.....Njan nerathe post cheythittund...





> MTS M-blaze ultra Mi-fi eduthu....
> 
> 40 GB @ Rs 900 / month -- Postpaid plan
> 
> 
> Ippo kittiya speed--->
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3373092169

----------


## Don Mathew

> @Don Mathew ithano your plan? ethra ayyi intial cost ?


Ithu thanne..Wifi device...initial cost Rs 2300..but 1st 12 months Rs 900 pay cheythaal mathi....

Allenkil same wifi device Rs 1500 nu edukaam....per month thudakam thotte Rs 999 adaykanam...

Njaneduthittu oru 2 weeks ayathe ullu...athinu munp Mblaze 3.1 mbps & Idea 3 G aanu use cheythondirunne...

----------


## Don Mathew

@MeoW @Robinhood

bsnstream ippo kittunundo?  :Helohelo:

----------


## Robinhood

> @MeoW @Robinhood
> 
> bsnstream ippo kittunundo?


Yes :Beach1:

----------


## MeoW

> @MeoW @Robinhood
> 
> bsnstream ippo kittunundo?


last 2, 3 days Whatsapp allathe vere Onnum pattillairunnu.. Innale muthal ready aayi..

----------


## Don Mathew

> last 2, 3 days Whatsapp allathe vere Onnum pattillairunnu.. Innale muthal ready aayi..


Veendum ready aayo.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## Sal kk

Enikku ente lapil net edukanam.....etha best?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Enikku ente lapil net edukanam.....etha best?


Data usage enganeya per month?.....More than 10 GB usage okke undavuo?

----------


## Sal kk

> Data usage enganeya per month?.....More than 10 GB usage okke undavuo?


athrayonnum avashyam varilla.....browsing speed venam....

----------


## Don Mathew

> athrayonnum avashyam varilla.....browsing speed venam....


Kidu speed venenkil Idea 3G edutho... :Thumbup1: ..Rates ichiri kooduthala...

----------


## jeseus

bsnl trick ninnu alley?

----------


## Robinhood

> bsnl trick ninnu alley?


Umm...ippo kittarilla....bt numma maximum muthalaakki :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## jeseus

> Umm...ippo kittarilla....bt numma maximum muthalaakki


but njan bsnlney veruthey vittu... vodafoneiney konnu kolavilichu.......

----------


## raj boss

> but njan bsnlney veruthey vittu... vodafoneiney konnu kolavilichu.......


Vodafonil tricks Vallathum undo???
Ethilengilum tricks available aayi undo???

----------


## jeseus

> Vodafonil tricks Vallathum undo???
> Ethilengilum tricks available aayi undo???


ondayirunnu... roaming simil.... but eppol athum pootii....

----------


## Don Mathew

> bsnl trick ninnu alley?


Yes....2 weeks aayittu kittunnilla....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Umm...ippo kittarilla....bt numma maximum muthalaakki


Ethra GB muthalakki?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Robinhood

> Ethra GB muthalakki?


50GB okke upayogichittundaakum.....IPL motham online streeming aayirunnu....saadharana per month njan 3GB kondu adjust cheyyarundayirunnu.....bsnlstream vannathode athu 6 times koodi.....ippo athu kittathaayathode enikku pazaya pole 3GB lu oru month thikakkan kayiyunnilla  :Sad:

----------


## Robinhood

@Don Mathew Nee MTS 40GB aano upayogikkunnathu ??

----------


## Don Mathew

> 50GB okke upayogichittundaakum.....IPL motham online streeming aayirunnu....saadharana per month njan 3GB kondu adjust cheyyarundayirunnu.....bsnlstream vannathode athu 6 times koodi.....ippo athu kittathaayathode enikku pazaya pole 3GB lu oru month thikakkan kayiyunnilla


Njan ivide College hostelil ella BSNL customersinum trick paranju koduthu...mothathil bsanl ne kuthupaala eduppichittund... :Mr. Green: 

Aa paranjathu nera...Njan usually 5-12 GB aayirunnu per month use cheythondirunne...40 GB de MTS offer eduthappol oru kalathum limit ethilla ennu karuthiyatha..but ippol pushpampole ethunnu...Ee masathe May il..9 days aayittullu....40 GB il 23 GB theerthu kazhinju.....pazhayapole 5-10 GB/month offers okke use cheyyunnathu aalochikane pattunnilla.. :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## Don Mathew

> @Don Mathew Nee MTS 40GB aano upayogikkunnathu ??


Yes....Offer nirthan pokuvaanennu okke parayunna kettu...

but ippo ee offer ulla customers nu lifetime offer aanu... :Celebrate005:

----------


## Robinhood

> Yes....Offer nirthan pokuvaanennu okke parayunna kettu...
> 
> but ippo ee offer ulla customers nu lifetime offer aanu...


Download speed ethra kittunnundu ??....range engane undu ??....WiFi upayogichu 5 device connect cheyyan pattunna item alle ??

----------


## Don Mathew

> Download speed ethra kittunnundu ??....range engane undu ??....WiFi upayogichu 5 device connect cheyyan pattunna item alle ??


Speed nte kaaryathil bhayangara variations varunund....peak hoursil okke 50-100 KB/s range il....allathappozhokke 200-400 KB/s range il.....

Chila samayathu 20-30 kb/s vareyokke kuranju poyittund.....Maximum speed aayittu 520 kb/s vare keriyittund...

Mothathil 24 Hr Average eduthaal  oru 150 KB/s ennu parayaam.... :Aamen:

----------


## Sal kk

Netsetter 
MTS 15 gb 1 month 1100rs...  
idea 1gb 1 month 1700rs....  
Ethu edukanam @Don Mathew

----------


## Don Mathew

> Netsetter 
> MTS 15 gb 1 month 1100rs...  
> idea 1gb 1 month 1700rs....  
> Ethu edukanam @Don Mathew


MTS M-Blaze ultra aano?..atho M-blaze'o?

Njan 2um ippo use cheyyunund.....2inum athintethaya merits & deerits und... :Yes: 

Ultra de kaaryam aanenkil MTS aanu cheaper......offers okke Idea dethilum valare cheap aanu MTS nte.....but speed nte kaaryathil.....Idea de pakuthi speed'e ullu....athra polum kittan chance kurava...

..oru cheriya comparison-MTS nu prepaid il  ippo Rs 999 nu 20 GB / month..(promotional offer..sadharana offer prakaram Rs 999 nu 10 GB)..Idea Rs 950 ku only 6 GB.... :Toobad: 

Mblaze (not mblaze ultra) aanel speed valare kuravanu...Idea aayittu compare cheyyan polum pattilla......3G coverage nte kaaryathilum Idea 3G is way ahead..!!

So machan cheap offers aanu prefer cheyyunnathenkil MTS edutho......Coverage issues undenkil,Sper speed okke venamenkil Idea edutho.. :Thumbup1:

----------


## NANBAN

> 50GB okke upayogichittundaakum.....IPL motham online streeming aayirunnu....saadharana per month njan 3GB kondu adjust cheyyarundayirunnu.....bsnlstream vannathode athu 6 times koodi.....ippo athu kittathaayathode enikku pazaya pole 3GB lu oru month thikakkan kayiyunnilla


when i put BSNLSTREAM in data card its showing connected ,but site load avilla i think entho port  numbero matto matti koduthal kittum ennu thonnu , if someone knwos solution plz share

----------


## jeseus

> when i put BSNLSTREAM in data card its showing connected ,but site load avilla i think entho port  numbero matto matti koduthal kittum ennu thonnu , if someone knwos solution plz share


bro athu pootiii...... eni kittillaaa

----------


## Don Mathew

@Baazigar

LTE/4G use cheyyunundo?
Avide ethu range il LTE download speed kittunund?

Youtube ile chila speed test videos okke kandittund... :Confused1:

----------


## Sal kk

> MTS M-Blaze ultra aano?..atho M-blaze'o?Njan 2um ippo use cheyyunund.....2inum athintethaya merits & deerits und...Ultra de kaaryam aanenkil MTS aanu cheaper......offers okke Idea dethilum valare cheap aanu MTS nte.....but speed nte kaaryathil.....Idea de pakuthi speed'e ullu....athra polum kittan chance kurava.....oru cheriya comparison-MTS nu prepaid il  ippo Rs 999 nu 20 GB / month..(promotional offer..sadharana offer prakaram Rs 999 nu 10 GB)..Idea Rs 950 ku only 6 GB....Mblaze (not mblaze ultra) aanel speed valare kuravanu...Idea aayittu compare cheyyan polum pattilla......3G coverage nte kaaryathilum Idea 3G is way ahead..!!So machan cheap offers aanu prefer cheyyunnathenkil MTS edutho......Coverage issues undenkil,Sper speed okke venamenkil Idea edutho..


netsetter unlock eduth idea sim eduthal pore......Bsnl 3g engane?Huwaeyude ano best?

----------


## NANBAN

> netsetter unlock eduth idea sim eduthal pore......Bsnl 3g engane?Huwaeyude ano best?


yes HuwaeI Annu best

----------


## Don Mathew

> netsetter unlock eduth idea sim eduthal pore...


MTS netsetter eduthu unlock cheythu Idea sim idaan pattilla...because 2um 2 technology aanu.....

Idea - GSM/HSDPA
MTS - CDMA/EVDO

----------


## Don Mathew

> ....Bsnl 3g engane?Huwaeyude ano best?


BSNL 3G aanu ettavum cheap 3G service....but valare mosham service aanu....very very low speeds,poor coverage,auto-disconnection problems  :Toobad: ....Edukathirikunnatha nallathu... :Aamen:

----------


## Baazigar

> @Baazigar
> 
> LTE/4G use cheyyunundo?
> Avide ethu range il LTE download speed kittunund?
> 
> Youtube ile chila speed test videos okke kandittund...


Ente mobile network koora aanu. I'm getting 7 to 10 Mbps.  My home  broadband service gives 50 Mbps.

I think 4G LTE category 3  supports upto 100 Mbps. LTE-A is expected to support up to 1 Gbps! 
How much did you see in the YouTube speed test?

How much usually the 3G networks give in Kerala? I think 3G support up to 21mbps. I used to get only 1.5 Mbps when I had 3G.

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ente mobile network koora aanu. I'm getting 7 to 10 Mbps.  My home  broadband service gives 50 Mbps.
> 
> I think 4G LTE category 3  supports upto 100 Mbps. LTE-A is expected to support up to 1 Gbps! 
> How much did you see in the YouTube speed test?
> 
> How much usually the 3G networks give in Kerala? I think 3G support up to 21mbps. I used to get only 1.5 Mbps when I had 3G.


Etha network use cheyyunnathu?..aa speed thanneya speedtest videosil kandathu.... :Toobad: ...Austyralian European even Indian 4G service providers nte speed okke 10 Mbps - 50 mbps range ilaanu kandathu....US il maathram entha ithra slow.. :Huh: 

Ivide chila 3G service providers aa speed kittunund... :Confused1: 

3G speed in India - between 1 mbps to 8 mbps

----------


## Midhunam

> BSNL 3G aanu ettavum cheap 3G service....but valare mosham service aanu....very very low speeds,poor coverage,auto-disconnection problems ....Edukathirikunnatha nallathu...


+1..

very bad service...
both voice/data...
cc exec.ne vilchal kitila... u r in q..8min..5min..last 0sec avumbo automtcly cut aavum.. :Moodoff:  :Moodoff:

----------


## Midhunam

> BSNL 3G auto-disconnection problem vere aarkelum undo?
> 
> ividuthe tower nte keezhil ulla ellarkum 3-5 minutes aakumbol network thaniye cut aakunnu...


EE PBLM. SOUTH MAIN OFFICIL NERITU ARIYCHITUNDU...

avarapozhanu ariyunathu thannea...aarum till complnt onnum prnjtilaa enu.. :Phhhh:

----------


## jeseus

my bsnl speed with another apn .

----------


## Don Mathew

> +1..
> 
> very bad service...
> both voice/data...
> cc exec.ne vilchal kitila... u r in q..8min..5min..last 0sec avumbo automtcly cut aavum..


Vocie calls aanel idaykidangu hang aakum... :Wallbash:

----------


## Don Mathew

> EE PBLM. SOUTH MAIN OFFICIL NERITU ARIYCHITUNDU...
> 
> avarapozhanu ariyunathu thannea...aarum till complnt onnum prnjtilaa enu..


CC il vilichaal kittiyaal alle complaint bhodhippikaan pattu... :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> my bsnl speed with another apn .


Ee Puthiya APN entha?...

----------


## jeseus

> Ee Puthiya APN entha?...


bro ethu oru trick aanu but costly...

----------


## NANBAN

> bro ethu oru trick aanu but costly...


entayalum onnu para or PM plz

----------


## Don Mathew

> bro ethu oru trick aanu but costly...


Parayu.....open aayittu pattillenkil pm idu.... :Innocent:

----------


## jeseus

> entayalum onnu para or PM plz





> Parayu.....open aayittu pattillenkil pm idu....


pm sent :Giveup:

----------


## Don Mathew

> pm sent


Thanks... :Giveup:

----------


## Baazigar

> Etha network use cheyyunnathu?..aa speed thanneya speedtest videosil kandathu.......Austyralian European even Indian 4G service providers nte speed okke 10 Mbps - 50 mbps range ilaanu kandathu....US il maathram entha ithra slow..
> 
> Ivide chila 3G service providers aa speed kittunund...
> 
> 3G speed in India - between 1 mbps to 8 mbps


Mine is Sprint.  Not bothered about speed much because I use WiFi at home and office. Just need enough speed to stream music on the way and back to office. My plan is unlimited at this speed,  which is more important for me now.

Ivide users kooduthal aayathu kondum ullavar thanne maximum use cheyyunnathu kondum (Netflix and other hd video streaming) network congested aakunnathanu speed kurayan oru karanam. Pinne early adapt  cheyyunnavarekkalum emerging marketil ullavarkku mungamkalude issues ellam nokki better technology implement cheyyan pattum.
Verizon At&T okke 12 to 15 mbps speed kittunnundu. T mobile just started with 4g, so they have good speed as well.All these companies are improving the network so they can offer double or triple speeds. Sprint has 2 ghz spectrum so they have the scope for the biggest speed in future.

----------


## Don Mathew

> Mine is Sprint.  Not bothered about speed much because I use WiFi at home and office. Just need enough speed to stream music on the way and back to office. My plan is unlimited at this speed,  which is more important for me now.
> 
> Ivide users kooduthal aayathu kondum ullavar thanne maximum use cheyyunnathu kondum (Netflix and other hd video streaming) network congested aakunnathanu speed kurayan oru karanam. Pinne early adapt  cheyyunnavarekkalum emerging marketil ullavarkku mungamkalude issues ellam nokki better technology implement cheyyan pattum.
> Verizon At&T okke 12 to 15 mbps speed kittunnundu. T mobile just started with 4g, so they have good speed as well.All these companies are improving the network so they can offer double or triple speeds. Sprint has 2 ghz spectrum so they have the scope for the biggest speed in future.


 :Hmmm: ...

Avide ippo 2G service use cheyyunnavar onnum ille?....AT&T okke 2016 aakumbolekum 2G network shut down cheyyum ennu kandu....

----------


## jeseus

bros..................................

----------


## Sal kk

Bsnl chettakal.....data validity kurachu.....rs139 ini 21 days :Doh:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Bsnl chettakal.....data validity kurachu.....rs139 ini 21 days



Vallatha chathi aayi poyi.. Pullanmarkku ennal tarriff rate onnu kurachoode..

----------


## MeoW

139 Validity kurachalum Eniku Kuzhappam illa.. 1 gb okke 10 divasame ullu Eniku

----------


## NANBAN

tata docomo 253 FULL TALKTIME AND 1 GB 3G DATA IPPOLUM UNDO?

----------


## NANBAN

> 139 Validity kurachalum Eniku Kuzhappam illa.. 1 gb okke 10 divasame ullu Eniku


validity kurachittu vallo 2.5gb okke akki enkil kollam ayirnu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Bsnl chettakal.....data validity kurachu.....rs139 ini 21 days





> Vallatha chathi aayi poyi.. Pullanmarkku ennal tarriff rate onnu kurachoode..


Ippo 30 days offer min. rate ethreya?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Ippo 30 days offer min. rate ethreya?

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Rs 155 nte undallo..1 GB / month..valiya vyathyasam illallo.... :Rolling Eyes: 

sms offers aanu ettavum mosham....Idea Rs 91 nu 1000 sms for 90 days offer und..... :Good: .....BSNL enthaithu 147 Rs nu aake 2 months.... :Doh:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 139 Validity kurachalum Eniku Kuzhappam illa.. 1 gb okke 10 divasame ullu Eniku


Enkil pinne valla Rs 251 nte plan cheythaal pore... :Phhhh:

----------


## Robinhood

> tata docomo 253 FULL TALKTIME AND 1 GB 3G DATA IPPOLUM UNDO?


Undu....253 alla....250 aanu.....222.5 rupees talk time.....1 GB 3G....njan athaanu use cheyyunnathu....pinne BSNL um upayogikkum...

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Reliance'nu valla offers undo..?

----------


## NANBAN

> Undu....253 alla....250 aanu.....222.5 rupees talk time.....1 GB 3G....njan athaanu use cheyyunnathu....pinne BSNL um upayogikkum...


Aa talktime vallo validity undo atho lifetime anno talktime validity?

----------


## Robinhood

> Aa talktime vallo validity undo atho lifetime anno talktime validity?


Life time aanu....ee talk time upayogichu venamenkil net recharge cheyyukayum cheyyam....pinne 3G service ellayidathu illa....i think ekm and tvm only

----------


## Don Mathew

> Life time aanu....ee talk time upayogichu venamenkil net recharge cheyyukayum cheyyam....pinne 3G service ellayidathu illa....i think ekm and tvm only


Docomo 3G speed ethra kittunundu?

----------


## Robinhood

> Docomo 3G speed ethra kittunundu?


300KB range lu aanu normally kittaru....Idakku 1 MB vareyum pokaarundu.....BSNL nekkalum speed undu....

----------


## Don Mathew

> 300KB range lu aanu normally kittaru....Idakku 1 MB vareyum pokaarundu.....BSNL nekkalum speed undu....


Oh...appo nallaspeed aanello...kidu offers um...ellayidathum range undayirunnel edukamayirunnu...

----------


## Don Mathew

Reliance Jio may start 4G service from smaller cities

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/t...ntenttarget=no

----------


## NANBAN

> Oh...appo nallaspeed aanello...kidu offers um...ellayidathum range undayirunnel edukamayirunnu...


Free Docomo sim availble ennu kandu , Datacard il idam vendi oru Docomo Sim eduthu 

200mb 3g data and 24 mintues talktimeum kitti , but my houseil Signal level 1 pointe(poor) ollu enittum around 70-150KBPS kittunu

----------


## NANBAN

Tatadocomo use got to this link and register your mobile number you will get extra 100 mb 3g data 

http://www.tatadocomo.com/reload.aspx

----------


## Don Mathew

*Reliance Communications extends 3G footprint to 5 more circles*

The company will now be offering 3G services in Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh, Tamil Nadu, *Kerala* and UP-East telecom circles as well from June 20 th using Tata Docomo's 3G network.

http://www.dnaindia.com/money/report...ircles-1994948

----------


## Don Mathew

> Free Docomo sim availble ennu kandu , Datacard il idam vendi oru Docomo Sim eduthu 
> 
> 200mb 3g data and 24 mintues talktimeum kitti , but my houseil Signal level 1 pointe(poor) ollu enittum around 70-150KBPS kittunu


 :Hmmm: ...

Docomo 3G kidu offers aanu..but coverage... :Toobad: ...aake 5 cities/towns il ullu...

----------


## Robinhood

> ...
> 
> Docomo 3G kidu offers aanu..but coverage......aake 5 cities/towns il ullu...


EKM allathe vere evideyokke undu docomo 3G....

----------


## NANBAN

> ekm allathe vere evideyokke undu docomo 3g....


Trivandrum

Alappuzha

----------


## Don Mathew

> EKM allathe vere evideyokke undu docomo 3G....


5 cities il undenna telemtal.in il kande...EKM,TVM,Alappuzha.....pinne TCR?? Calicut??

----------


## NANBAN

> Life time aanu....ee talk time upayogichu venamenkil net recharge cheyyukayum cheyyam....pinne 3G service ellayidathu illa....i think ekm and tvm only


how to recharge tatadocomo 250 full talktime and 1g b plan thru Sms

----------


## MALABARI

parayan marannupoyi..phone puthiyorennam chumma vangi.. s dousII ... tharakedilla...

----------


## Don Mathew

> parayan marannupoyi..phone puthiyorennam chumma vangi.. s dousII ... tharakedilla...


Kollaaam... :Razz:

----------


## MALABARI

> Kollaaam...


upayogichondayirunna or phone pani mudaki..phone pani mudakkiyal pinne ente pani mudangum.athukondu pettennorennam vangichu alochikanonnum ninnilla...pinne ithilakumbol yedheshtam vidos kaanamallo

----------


## Don Mathew

> upayogichondayirunna or phone pani mudaki..phone pani mudakkiyal pinne ente pani mudangum.athukondu pettennorennam vangichu alochikanonnum ninnilla...pinne ithilakumbol yedheshtam vidos kaanamallo


Pettennu chaadikeri S duos eduthathalochichu bhaviyil dhukhikum... :Mda:

----------


## Don Mathew

> upayogichondayirunna or phone pani mudaki..phone pani mudakkiyal pinne ente pani mudangum.athukondu pettennorennam vangichu alochikanonnum ninnilla...pinne ithilakumbol yedheshtam vidos kaanamallo


Pani mudakiya phone ethayirunnu?

----------


## Jobbin

> parayan marannupoyi..phone puthiyorennam chumma vangi.. s dousII ... tharakedilla...


S duosII ethra rupa aanu correct karalathil?? pls reply

----------


## Don Mathew

> S duosII ethra rupa aanu correct karalathil?? pls reply


Rs 8099.../-

----------


## Jobbin

> Rs 8099.../-


kerala shop price aano.?? atho website price aano.??

----------


## Robinhood

> how to recharge tatadocomo 250 full talktime and 1g b plan thru Sms


250 SMS upayogichu cheyyan pattilla....vere kure plans cheyyam...*141#

----------


## NANBAN

> 250 SMS upayogichu cheyyan pattilla....vere kure plans cheyyam...*141#


data use  cheyathe datacardil tv view cheyan hack valathum undo? for docomo , airtel , bsnl?

----------


## Robinhood

> data use  cheyathe datacardil tv view cheyan hack valathum undo? for docomo , airtel , bsnl?


Ariyilla....

----------


## Don Mathew

> kerala shop price aano.?? atho website price aano.??


Flipkart price....Keralathile shops ile price thammil valiya vyathyasam undakarilla...around 8K aayirikum...

----------


## renjuus

monthly Rs.1000 nu kittavunnaa best broadband plans suggest cheyyaamo..Speed,amount of data okke maximum kittunna plans??bsnl Night unlimited stop cheythathode puthiya plans seach cheyyukayaanu.

----------


## Don Mathew

> monthly Rs.1000 nu kittavunnaa best broadband plans suggest cheyyaamo..Speed,amount of data okke maximum kittunna plans??bsnl Night unlimited stop cheythathode puthiya plans seach cheyyukayaanu.


MTS....
Rs 999 + tax [12.3%] --> 40 GB.... :Cool2: 

MTS 3G/HSD range undenkil ithilum nalla offer vere illa.... :Yes:

----------


## Don Mathew

@renjuus

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL night unlimited ennu muthala stop cheythe?...Rural 550 combo plan ellaam nirthiyo.... :Anxious:

----------


## renjuus

> MTS....
> Rs 999 + tax [12.3%] --> 40 GB....
> 
> MTS 3G/HSD range undenkil ithilum nalla offer vere illa....


Nalla paln aanallo..Innu thanne anweshikkatte avarude 3g range undo ennu...Absolutely cool plan..

----------


## renjuus

> BSNL night unlimited ennu muthala stop cheythe?...Rural 550 combo plan ellaam nirthiyo....


W.e f july 1..eppo concessional night charge ennokke paranju charge cheyyunnudu..Njaan Bsnl combo aayirunnu..Now has to change it..

----------


## NANBAN

> monthly Rs.1000 nu kittavunnaa best broadband plans suggest cheyyaamo..Speed,amount of data okke maximum kittunna plans??bsnl Night unlimited stop cheythathode puthiya plans seach cheyyukayaanu.


Reliance wireline nokkuno?	Thunder 1099 plan which has unlimted usage with no Fair usage policy with speen 4mbps 

http://www.rcom.co.in/Rcom/personal/...paidplans.html

i dont know abt their service

----------


## Don Mathew

> Nalla paln aanallo..Innu thanne anweshikkatte avarude 3g range undo ennu...Absolutely cool plan..


Athyavashyam nalla speed um kittunundu....aake oru preshnam thonniyathu 20GB ayi kazhinjaal avar torrent speed cap cheyyum....baaki elaam 40 GB vare...

----------


## Don Mathew

> W.e f july 1..eppo concessional night charge ennokke paranju charge cheyyunnudu..Njaan Bsnl combo aayirunnu..Now has to change it..


Njan ithariyathe last week kure download cheythukoottiyittund.....bill varumbo... :Scared:

----------


## renjuus

> Njan ithariyathe last week kure download cheythukoottiyittund.....bill varumbo...


enikkum ithe avastha thanneyaaa..July 7thnu matto aanu avar vilichu paranjathu..Athu vareyulla 6 days ella divasavum night 2 to 8 full working aayirunnu.... :Sad:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

data card connection kalil  keralathil upyogikkaan pattiyathu ethellaam aannu (  signal strength ullathu)

----------


## MeoW

enthenkilum internet Cheat code undo ??

----------


## renjuus

> Athyavashyam nalla speed um kittunundu....aake oru preshnam thonniyathu 20GB ayi kazhinjaal avar torrent speed cap cheyyum....baaki elaam 40 GB vare...


Oru average speed ethra kittunnund..Above 3mbps undaavumo?/

----------


## Don Mathew

> enikkum ithe avastha thanneyaaa..July 7thnu matto aanu avar vilichu paranjathu..Athu vareyulla 6 days ella divasavum night 2 to 8 full working aayirunnu....


Ente veettile connection'u ithuvare avarariyichittilla... :Mad: 

Dhayaneeya speed maathre kittartullu..athukond Saadharana njan BSNL BB use cheyyarilla....last week chumma naattil chennapol nokumbol around 200 kb/s okke kittunnu... :Eek: ..kurachu divasatheyku 2-8 angu download cheythu marichu.... :Ahupinne: 

Unlimited downloads nirthalakiyappol speed um kootti.... :Furious:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Oru average speed ethra kittunnund..Above 3mbps undaavumo?/


Bhayangara variable aanu speed....chila samayathu 400-500 kbps....chilapol 4 mbps ....24 hr average eduthaal oru 2 mbps okke kittunund ennu parayaam.......Maximum 7.2 mbps vare kerityittund...

----------


## Don Mathew

> data card connection kalil  keralathil upyogikkaan pattiyathu ethellaam aannu (  signal strength ullathu)


3G signal coverage nallapole ulla network venamenkil Idea aanu best....major areas il ellayidathum kittum 3G....kidu speedum und...but too costly...

Around Rs 1123 monthly pay cheyyamenkil MTS nte kidu offer und....3G coverage  selected towns il  ullu......

----------


## Don Mathew

@Gafoorkadosth




> MTS....
> Rs 999 + tax [12.3%] --> 40 GB....
> 
> MTS 3G/HSD range undenkil ithilum nalla offer vere illa....





> @renjuus

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> @Gafoorkadosth


keralathil ellaa idathum MTS inte  signal strength nallathano ???

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> 3G signal coverage nallapole ulla network venamenkil Idea aanu best....major areas il ellayidathum kittum 3G....kidu speedum und...but too costly...
> 
> Around Rs 1123 monthly pay cheyyamenkil MTS nte kidu offer und....3G coverage  selected towns il  ullu......


cost preshnam illaa namukku signal strength aannnu pradhanam  :Laughing:  ..... thanks Don

----------


## Harry

portable hotspot'il use cheyyaanulla network security key entha? Xperia C
 @ALEXI @hitman87

----------


## Don Mathew

> keralathil ellaa idathum MTS inte  signal strength nallathano ???


Alla.........

----------


## Don Mathew

> cost preshnam illaa namukku signal strength aannnu pradhanam  ..... thanks Don


Signal aanu preshnamenkil Idea edutha mathi... evideya sthalam??  :Thinking:

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Signal aanu preshnamenkil Idea edutha mathi... evideya sthalam??


mavelikkara  :Laughing:  alappuzha jillaa ( thalluvan onnum aaline videllaa nyaan oru pavam aane  :Ahupinne: )

----------


## Don Mathew

> mavelikkara  alappuzha jillaa ( thalluvan onnum aaline videllaa nyaan oru pavam aane )


Mavelikara townil okke  aanel ottumikka ella 3G networksum kaanum....MTS,Idea,BSNL  :Yes3:

----------


## Don Mathew

> portable hotspot'il use cheyyaanulla network security key entha? Xperia C
>  @ALEXI @hitman87


Nammal manually set cheyyunna code aanu...Settings il Tethering and portable hotspot il chennaal code set/edit cheyyaam or open network aakam...

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

> Mavelikara townil okke  aanel ottumikka ella 3G networksum kaanum....MTS,Idea,BSNL


yes town .. :Laughing:  prathibha theatre inte back side il aayyi varum  :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> yes town .. prathibha theatre inte back side il aayyi varum


Ennittaano range kittumo ennoke chodichu nadakkunnathu... :Laugh:

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL  :Puke:   :Yuk:   :Yuk: 

http://telecomtalk.info/unethical-mo...comment-272196

----------


## Don Mathew

Idea Cellular Offers 200,000 hours of free internet access for Opera Mini users

http://telecomtalk.info/idea200000-h...comment-273290

----------


## jeseus

evidye aaarenkilum net vazhi recharge cheyyarundo?

----------


## NANBAN

> evidye aaarenkilum net vazhi recharge cheyyarundo?


if i buy bourbon biscuits , i will recharge thru freecharge.in

----------


## jeseus

> if i buy bourbon biscuits , i will recharge thru freecharge.in


bro hihhee.. athu ariyam....   entey offer pay 70 get 83

----------


## jeseus

*MY voda rock again*

----------


## Naradhan

> BSNL   
> 
> http://telecomtalk.info/unethical-mo...comment-272196


Aa pani enikkum kitti ... 37 gb ... ekadesham 5500/- varum ...  :Crying:

----------


## Naradhan

> evidye aaarenkilum net vazhi recharge cheyyarundo?


Idakku enthey ...?

----------


## NANBAN

> *my voda rock again*


hack valthum anno?

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## jeseus

> hack valthum anno?


hack aayirunnu.. eppol blocked.....  :Sad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> *MY voda rock again*


Idea de network... :cheers: 

Exact location evideyaanu?..Chalakudy?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Aa pani enikkum kitti ... 37 gb ... ekadesham 5500/- varum ...


Itharinja annu thanne NAradhane anything thread il quote cheythu parayanam ennu vicharichirunnath...marannupoyi... :Adhupinne:

----------


## jeseus

> Idea de network...
> 
> Exact location evideyaanu?..Chalakudy?


mala .....................

----------


## Don Mathew

> mala .....................


 :Hmmm: ...

Avide 21 Mbps nte 3G tower aayirikum Idea vechirikunnathu....Perumbavur/Kottayathonnum ithrem speed kittarilla...

----------


## jeseus

> ...
> 
> Avide 21 Mbps nte 3G tower aayirikum Idea vechirikunnathu....Perumbavur/Kottayathonnum ithrem speed kittarilla...


evidey enikku 21mbps modethil 1.500 kittiyattundu... appol njan 4g modem aanu use cheythathu..

----------


## jeseus

aarkenkilum vilichal kittunnaa bsnl customer care number ariyo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> evidey enikku 21mbps modethil 1.500 kittiyattundu... appol njan 4g modem aanu use cheythathu..


Network support cheyyunnathine depend cheythirikum speed....Idea main centres il okke 21 mbps...athyavashyam valiya regions il okke 14.4 mbps....cheriya towns/rural areas il okke 7.2 Mbps towers aanu install cheythirikunnathu....

BSNL nte 3G towers il 80% um 3.1 mbps aanu.... :Laughing:

----------


## jeseus

> Network support cheyyunnathine depend cheythirikum speed....Idea main centres il okke 21 mbps...athyavashyam valiya regions il okke 14.4 mbps....cheriya towns/rural areas il okke 7.2 Mbps towers aanu install cheythirikunnathu....
> 
> BSNL nte 3G towers il 80% um 3.1 mbps aanu....


aappoooo njagadey panchayathu...muncipality aaakkoo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> aappoooo njagadey panchayathu...muncipality aaakkoo?


 :Laughing:  

May be avide avide IDea 14.4 mbps tower aayirikum vechirikunnathu...network congestion ottum illatha karanam ithrayum speed kittunnathayirikum....

----------


## jeseus

> May be avide avide IDea 14.4 mbps tower aayirikum vechirikunnathu...network congestion ottum illatha karanam ithrayum speed kittunnathayirikum....


thanneyy thayirikkum karanam...

----------


## NANBAN

> aarkenkilum vilichal kittunnaa bsnl customer care number ariyo?



1503

call between 10am to 3pm

----------


## Naradhan

> Itharinja annu thanne NAradhane anything thread il quote cheythu parayanam ennu vicharichirunnath...marannupoyi...


Well .... Kittiya paniye kurichu parithapichittenthu karyam ...  :Girl Sigh:

----------


## sirius

Bangalore il Docomo yku ulla 3g plans parayaamo arkenkilum ???

----------


## sirius

Net setter me WiFi akki use cheyammo ??? Anenkil thanne simple aano ?? Entha nalla net setter ? Any unlimited plans ulla with speed restriction ulla plans undo ?? Bangalore I'll use cheyyan aanu

----------


## teegy

> Net setter me WiFi akki use cheyammo ??? Anenkil thanne simple aano ?? Entha nalla net setter ? Any unlimited plans ulla with speed restriction ulla plans undo ?? Bangalore I'll use cheyyan aanu


netsetter wifi aakkaan pattilla.. wifi enabled netsetters und... allenkil pocket wifi router angane entho oru item und... but its costly... and have only about 5 hrs backup...

----------


## Free Thinker

> Net setter me WiFi akki use cheyammo ??? Anenkil thanne simple aano ?? Entha nalla net setter ? Any unlimited plans ulla with speed restriction ulla plans undo ?? Bangalore I'll use cheyyan aanu


Connectify enna software kittum. Download cheythaal mathi.......

----------


## Free Thinker

HUAWEI E1731 IMEI series 86 unlock cheyyaan enthelum maargamundo......

----------


## Don Mathew

> Well .... Kittiya paniye kurichu parithapichittenthu karyam ...


Enthayi full bill pay cheyyendi vanno?  :Ho:

----------


## NANBAN

> Enthayi full bill pay cheyyendi vanno?


consumer courtil case koduthu koode?

----------


## teegy

> HUAWEI E1731 IMEI series 86 unlock cheyyaan enthelum maargamundo......


Yup, try using huawei unlocker

----------


## Don Mathew

> consumer courtil case koduthu koode?


Legal vashangal onnum ariyilla... :Dntknw:

----------


## Naradhan

> Enthayi full bill pay cheyyendi vanno?


Yep ... 6500/-  :Death:

----------


## Naradhan

> consumer courtil case koduthu koode?


Oru thavana consumer courtil poyavar pinne orkkalum pokilla ..

----------


## Don Mathew

> Yep ... 6500/-


 :Hang: ....

----------


## renjuus

Bsnl unlimited 999 plan eduthu..First 8 GB kku upto 4mbps speed ennokke paranjittundengilum upto 1 mbps okke kittiyulloo.Ithu vareyundaayirunna bsnl combo flexikkum kazhinja kurekkaalamayi ee speede undaayirunnulloo..so Pinne advantage enthaanennu vechaal after 8 GB upto 512 kbps aanennanu parayunnathengilum normal speed undu..appo consistent 1 mbps on average per month ennu parayaam...Appo ippozhathe nilayil happy.. :Good:

----------


## ParamasivaM

BSNL chettatharam kaanikkum ennu ariyaam.. njan montly orikkal enkilum rates nokkarundu.. unlimited 750-800 aakkiyathil pinne.. 

Around 850/- nu vere nalla unlimted plans undo with minimum speed of over 512 kbps+

----------


## renjuus

> BSNL chettatharam kaanikkum ennu ariyaam.. njan montly orikkal enkilum rates nokkarundu.. unlimited 750-800 aakkiyathil pinne.. 
> 
> Around 850/- nu vere nalla unlimted plans undo with minimum speed of over 512 kbps+


 Eppo ethaa plan?speed valre kuravaano

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Eppo ethaa plan?speed valre kuravaano


800 unlimited. 512 kbps ullu after 6gb.

----------


## renjuus

> 800 unlimited. 512 kbps ullu after 6gb.


Iam getting normal speed after 8gb..Normal speed ennokke 1 mbps thanne..athrye ulloo..I dont knw why iam getting that..

----------


## NANBAN

> BSNL chettatharam kaanikkum ennu ariyaam.. njan montly orikkal enkilum rates nokkarundu.. unlimited 750-800 aakkiyathil pinne.. 
> 
> Around 850/- nu vere nalla unlimted plans undo with minimum speed of over 512 kbps+






> Bsnl unlimited 999 plan eduthu..First 8 GB kku upto 4mbps speed ennokke paranjittundengilum upto 1 mbps okke kittiyulloo.Ithu vareyundaayirunna bsnl combo flexikkum kazhinja kurekkaalamayi ee speede undaayirunnulloo..so Pinne advantage enthaanennu vechaal after 8 GB upto 512 kbps aanennanu parayunnathengilum normal speed undu..appo consistent 1 mbps on average per month ennu parayaam...Appo ippozhathe nilayil happy..


ninglude plan wireless anno?

Asianet ningalude areail ille?

FOR 999 Asianet is providing 4 mbps upto 20gb after that 512kps unlimted

----------


## renjuus

> ninglude plan wireless anno?
> 
> Asianet ningalude areail ille?
> 
> FOR 999 Asianet is providing 4 mbps upto 20gb after that 512kps unlimted


asianet ente areayil bb provide cheyyunnilla.athaanu bsnl thanne eduthathu.asianet plans r much better than bsnl.

----------


## NANBAN

> asianet ente areayil bb provide cheyyunnilla.athaanu bsnl thanne eduthathu.asianet plans r much better than bsnl.


MTS 999 nu 40gb ille?

----------


## teegy

> MTS 999 nu 40gb ille?


mts range kuravalle...

----------


## renjuus

> MTS 999 nu 40gb ille?


yes.that is the best plan available.avar demo kaanichu thannu.kashtakaalathnu ente areayil mts range kuravu.allengil surely dat is the best plan. :Declare:

----------


## NvN

> BSNL chettatharam kaanikkum ennu ariyaam.. njan montly orikkal enkilum rates nokkarundu.. unlimited 750-800 aakkiyathil pinne.. 
> 
> Around 850/- nu vere nalla unlimted plans undo with minimum speed of over 512 kbps+


BBG ULD 795

Upto 2  Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB

----------


## ALEXI

> Bsnl unlimited 999 plan eduthu..First 8 GB kku upto 4mbps speed ennokke paranjittundengilum upto 1 mbps okke kittiyulloo.Ithu vareyundaayirunna bsnl combo flexikkum kazhinja kurekkaalamayi ee speede undaayirunnulloo..so Pinne advantage enthaanennu vechaal after 8 GB upto 512 kbps aanennanu parayunnathengilum normal speed undu..appo consistent 1 mbps on average per month ennu parayaam...Appo ippozhathe nilayil happy..


Njanum ithe plan aanu...8gb okke kazhinjittu naalu kure aayi ippazhum speedinu oru mattavum illa..470 Kbps kittunnundu IDM il.

----------


## KingOfKings

> Njanum ithe plan aanu...8gb okke kazhinjittu naalu kure aayi ippazhum speedinu oru mattavum illa..470 Kbps kittunnundu IDM il.


ninglude planil( at time of taking connection) parnjitundo after 8gb speed limit cheyum ennu?

loction?

----------


## ALEXI

> ninglude planil( at time of taking connection) parnjitundo after 8gb speed limit cheyum ennu?
> 
> loction?


Undu..BB Home Combo ULD 999...Ithanu plan...Upto 4Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB

Location alappuzha

----------


## renjuus

> Njanum ithe plan aanu...8gb okke kazhinjittu naalu kure aayi ippazhum speedinu oru mattavum illa..470 Kbps kittunnundu IDM il.


470 kbps..eeshwaraaa..Ithrayum okke kittumo..Evde IDmil max oru 120kbps..last year Flexi 630 samyathu 230 vare kitti..Pinne athum kuranju 120 ethi..aa speed okkeyaanu ivde kittunnathu..Ningalud okke timee.. :Good:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 470 kbps..eeshwaraaa..Ithrayum okke kittumo..Evde IDmil max oru 120kbps..last year Flexi 630 samyathu 230 vare kitti..Pinne athum kuranju 120 ethi..aa speed okkeyaanu ivde kittunnathu..Ningalud okke timee..


120 kbps??....Ie 15 Kb/s....ee speed okke engane broadband ennu vilikan pattum... :Confused:

----------


## renjuus

> 120 kbps??....Ie 15 Kb/s....ee speed okke engane broadband ennu vilikan pattum...


means 120 KBps not 120 kbps...capsil adichilla ene ulloo..

----------


## KingOfKings

> Undu..BB Home Combo ULD 999...Ithanu plan...Upto 4Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB
> 
> Location alappuzha


ippom ethra GB ayyi kannu 20gb cross cheytho?

----------


## ALEXI

> ippom ethra GB ayyi kannu 20gb cross cheytho?


illa..15 kazhinjathe ullu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Legal vashangal onnum ariyilla...





> Oru thavana consumer courtil poyavar pinne orkkalum pokilla ..



www.consumercourt.in
www.consumerforums.in/


chuma koduthu noku ..valya upakaram onum undenu thonunilaaa ..

----------


## MeoW

enthaayi ???

----------


## Don Mathew

> mts range kuravalle...


Tata Photon+...Reliance Netconnect+ okke aayittu compare cheyyumbol MTS 3G/HSD/EVDO coverage athra mosham alla.......

----------


## jeseus

aarenkilum freecharge app use cheyyunundenkil

Give a missed call at
18002000216
You will get a message with a promo code
Redeem it on the freecharge app
Recharge for 20 and apply coupon you will get 100% discount.

----------


## KHILADI

> BBG ULD 795
> 
> Upto 2  Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 8 GB


entha ee bbg

unlimited offers vere ethoke company undu

----------


## teegy

> entha ee bbg
> 
> unlimited offers vere ethoke company undu


broadband general.
tata communications nu und.

----------


## Shameer

Eppozhullathil Ettavum nalla Broaband plan ethu networkintethanu? Unlimitted plans or above 10 GB plan

----------


## singam

Using BSNL wimax for the past 1 and half year.. satisified.. around 1 Mbps speed.. unlimited.. 750+tax

----------


## sirius

> Using BSNL wimax for the past 1 and half year.. satisified.. around 1 Mbps speed.. unlimited.. 750+tax


Same plan.....njannum satisfied aanu.....but ivide range problems idayku varunnu undu

----------


## singam

> Same plan.....njannum satisfied aanu.....but ivide range problems idayku varunnu undu


Veedinu aduthanu tower...pinne 7th floor aanu.. so no range issues.. but mazha samayathu connection issues vararundu..

----------


## jeseus

wimaxil ethra kittum downloading speed? namukku wifi aayi use cheyyan pattumo? disconnection problem ondo? tower veedintey munbilundu...
eppol entey bsnl broad band 950 plan aanu upto 8gb 4mbps after that 512kbps..  eppolum disconnection broblem...

----------


## singam

> wimaxil ethra kittum downloading speed? namukku wifi aayi use cheyyan pattumo? disconnection problem ondo? tower veedintey munbilundu...eppol entey bsnl broad band 950 plan aanu upto 8gb 4mbps after that 512kbps..  eppolum disconnection broblem...


normally 100-120KBps rangeil kittarundu.. 1 Mbps aanu connection speed.. wifi aayi use cheyyan wifi router vangendi varum.. disconnection problems onnumilla..

----------


## Don Mathew

> Same plan.....njannum satisfied aanu.....but ivide range problems idayku varunnu undu


They are using 2600 Mhz frequency...so signal penetration bhayangara weak aaanu....ivide onnum kittunnilla...2 km appurathu tower und ennittum... :Mad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> wimaxil ethra kittum downloading speed? namukku wifi aayi use cheyyan pattumo? disconnection problem ondo? tower veedintey munbilundu...
> eppol entey bsnl broad band 950 plan aanu upto 8gb 4mbps after that 512kbps..  eppolum disconnection broblem...


4G technology anu...but BSNL il capping und....2 mbps plans und......1 mbps plans um und unlimited.....Parayunna speed nte 80%+ kittum....

----------


## jeseus

> normally 100-120KBps rangeil kittarundu.. 1 Mbps aanu connection speed.. wifi aayi use cheyyan wifi router vangendi varum.. disconnection problems onnumilla..


rate ethrayaa.. inistalltion ethra varum? kittan ethra dhivasham edukkum

----------


## jeseus

> 4G technology anu...but BSNL il capping und....2 mbps plans und......1 mbps plans um und unlimited.....Parayunna speed nte 80%+ kittum....


ahhaa.. 4g yooo.. bsnl broad band universal waste broadband

----------


## Don Mathew

> ahhaa.. 4g yooo.. bsnl broad band universal waste broadband


Athalle....Wimax nd LTE 2um 4G technologies aanu...ethaanu better one ennupolum sredhikathe 4G license kittiya udane BSNL nd MTNL keri wimax start cheythu...ippo theerumanam aayi irikunnu.... :Laughing: ...Pala circles leyum license avar thirichu koduthu....Keralathil pinneyum kurachu customer base ullakond thudarunnu...

----------


## jeseus

> Athalle....Wimax nd LTE 2um 4G technologies aanu...ethaanu better one ennupolum sredhikathe 4G license kittiya udane BSNL nd MTNL keri wimax start cheythu...ippo theerumanam aayi irikunnu.......Pala circles leyum license avar thirichu koduthu....Keralathil pinneyum kurachu customer base ullakond thudarunnu...


eni njan wimax eduthal keralathiley licenceum thirichu kodukko?

----------


## renjuus

Reliance wiredline  connection keralathil evide okke undu??Avarude performance,speed okke pothuve enganeyaanu..Avarude planil 1100 unlimited usage with 4 mbps speed ennu kandu..athu oru very good offer aayi thonni..

----------


## KARNAN

appol 3G il best BSNL thanne aanale  :Hmmm:

----------


## KARNAN

vodafone,idea,docomo,reliance tariff okke engane  :Help:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> wimaxil ethra kittum downloading speed? namukku wifi aayi use cheyyan pattumo? disconnection problem ondo? tower veedintey munbilundu...
> eppol entey bsnl broad band 950 plan aanu upto 8gb 4mbps after that 512kbps..  eppolum disconnection broblem...



Disconection problem kure naal aayi undo

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Bsnl wimax first ethra Rs aakum..?

----------


## Don Mathew

> appol 3G il best BSNL thanne aanale


rates nte kaaryathil maathram....baakiyokke.. :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> Bsnl wimax first ethra Rs aakum..?


2000 nte aduthu aayi ennu thonnunnu......

----------


## KARNAN

@Don Mathew njan bsnl aanu use cheyyunsthu 100mb 3 Days 14rs but kashti 2days kondu data therum vere etha better option  :Help:

----------


## jeseus

> Disconection problem kure naal aayi undo


pinnaallaa.. njan maduthu....

----------


## Don Mathew

> @Don Mathew njan bsnl aanu use cheyyunsthu 100mb 3 Days 14rs but kashti 2days kondu data therum vere etha better option


Enkil pinne BSNL thanne nallathu... :Laughing:

----------


## vishnugk88

> @Don Mathew njan bsnl aanu use cheyyunsthu 100mb 3 Days 14rs but kashti 2days kondu data therum vere etha better option


docomo......131 ne full talktime plus 1gb unde

----------


## NANBAN

> docomo......131 ne full talktime plus 1gb unde


250 allayirno?

----------


## KARNAN

> Enkil pinne BSNL thanne nallathu...


 :Ahupinne:  Bsnl maduthu  :Mad:

----------


## KARNAN

> docomo......131 ne full talktime plus 1gb unde


Docomo range  :Ahupinne:  Njan ippol bsnl il 200 Nte full talk timE 2 !pravishysm oru masam cheyum ennitu voice135 offer cheyyum 125rs deduct aakum oru masam 335minute kittum pinne paranja pole net 14Rs but 12.5rs mathre dedct aaku

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS kikidu offers.. :Coolthumb: ....



Postpaid connection eduthal ee offers lifetime enjoy cheyyaam... :Yes:

----------


## Don Mathew



----------


## renjuus

> MTS kikidu offers......
> 
> 
> 
> Postpaid connection eduthal ee offers lifetime enjoy cheyyaam...


Ivarude range ente okke araeayil undaayirunnengil pinne onnum nokkaanillayirunnu... :Sad:

----------


## Don Mathew

999-40 GB offer il ippo cheriya maattam und....Ippo 20 GB day nd 20 GB night aki....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ivarude range ente okke araeayil undaayirunnengil pinne onnum nokkaanillayirunnu...


Bhagyathinu eniku veettilum hostelilum MTS 3G kittunund... :Happy:

----------


## renjuus

> 999-40 GB offer il ippo cheriya maattam und....Ippo 20 GB day nd 20 GB night aki....


night ennu vachaal what time???

----------


## renjuus

> Bhagyathinu eniku veettilum hostelilum MTS 3G kittunund...


ennikku BSNL thanne sharanam...

----------


## NANBAN

> night ennu vachaal what time???


12:00 am to 08:00 am

----------


## Don Mathew

> night ennu vachaal what time???


ee pic noku..12-8 am. :Yes3: 



>

----------


## Don Mathew

> ennikku BSNL thanne sharanam...


3G or broadband?....

----------


## renjuus

> 3G or broadband?....


broadband 999 uld plan....

----------


## Don Mathew

> broadband 999 uld plan....


 :Hmmm: .....

----------


## Free Thinker

Bangalore Bommanahalli Viratnagar areayil ethelum broad band service providers undo?.....Airtel and tikona illa......

----------


## sali

eppol nattil internet change kuthane kooti ennoru news kettu adutha masam nattil pokuva appol better ethu network and plans arenkilum onnu prefer cheyyumo ? Alapuzha - Eranakulam sector anu sthalam unlimited kittiyirunnel santhosham ...... :Giveup:

----------


## AslaN

2k thaye vila ulla nalla router eada

----------


## teegy

> 2k thaye vila ulla nalla router eada


Dlink, iball, tp link

----------


## AslaN

Netgear kollamo


> Dlink, iball, tp link

----------


## teegy

> Netgear kollamo


Yup overpriced alle...

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Nalla internet service ethu company'yude aanu keralam'thil..? Unlimited plans & callrate details postpaid.. ?

----------


## kallan pavithran

Hows reliance service in kerala? Seen some good postpaid plans. Range and net speed and connectivity engane und??

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Hows reliance service in kerala? Seen some good postpaid plans. Range and net speed and connectivity engane und??



Ethinu arelum onnu reply tharu..

----------


## teegy

> Ethinu arelum onnu reply tharu..


Connectivity problems ellarum parayunnund....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Connectivity problems ellarum parayunnund....



Net edakku cut aakumo..? Range enganeyundennu ariyamo..?

----------


## teegy

> Net edakku cut aakumo..? Range enganeyundennu ariyamo..?


Net idakku cut aakum... No idea abt range

----------


## renjuus

BSNL introduced highspeed broadband top up plans....Njaan activate cheythu...Good move... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## renjuus

> Net idakku cut aakum... No idea abt range


reliance wired boradband Rs1100 nu unlimited usage with 4mbps speedd ennokke munp kandiruunnu..ithu keralathil evdeyengilum undo?????

----------


## teegy

ekm il undarunnu...



> reliance wired boradband Rs1100 nu unlimited usage with 4mbps speedd ennokke munp kandiruunnu..ithu keralathil evdeyengilum undo?????

----------


## teegy

ekm il undarunnu...



> reliance wired boradband Rs1100 nu unlimited usage with 4mbps speedd ennokke munp kandiruunnu..ithu keralathil evdeyengilum undo?????

----------


## renjuus

BSNL top up details
http://www.bsnlteleservices.com/2014...net-speed.html

----------


## sali

Puthiya valla working tricks undo mobile internet use cheyyan pattunna.....?

----------


## teegy

which carrier?




> Puthiya valla working tricks undo mobile internet use cheyyan pattunna.....?

----------


## sali

> which carrier?


Ethum edukkum idea,bsnl, vodafone 3 sim undu

----------


## onliner

> BSNL introduced highspeed broadband top up plans....Njaan activate cheythu...Good move...


Njan use cheyunnad broadband 900 plan anu.highspeed 2mbps till 8 gb pine 512 kbps unlimited..idil topup cheyunad kondu endengilum prayojanam undo?
Or can u suggest any better plan for unlimited downloads..1445 venda..

----------


## onliner

> 2k thaye vila ulla nalla router eada


Dlink baton oke nallada..tp lnk iball service centres kure undu..but quality pora.and buy online..huge difference in pricing

----------


## teegy

total ethra usage und monthly?




> Njan use cheyunnad broadband 900 plan anu.highspeed 2mbps till 8 gb pine 512 kbps unlimited..idil topup cheyunad kondu endengilum prayojanam undo?
> Or can u suggest any better plan for unlimited downloads..1445 venda..

----------


## renjuus

> Njan use cheyunnad broadband 900 plan anu.highspeed 2mbps till 8 gb pine 512 kbps unlimited..idil topup cheyunad kondu endengilum prayojanam undo?
> Or can u suggest any better plan for unlimited downloads..1445 venda..





> total ethra usage und monthly?


teegy paranjathaanu athil ettavum important....ente plam bsnl 4mbps till 8 gb aanu..999 uld.Ippol njaan 300 rs top up cheythu so iam getting 10 gb xtra for that month at 4mbps speed..pinne okke thaangalude usage poleyirikkum...

----------


## onliner

> teegy paranjathaanu athil ettavum important....ente plam bsnl 4mbps till 8 gb aanu..999 uld.Ippol njaan 300 rs top up cheythu so iam getting 10 gb xtra for that month at 4mbps speed..pinne okke thaangalude usage poleyirikkum...


Usage oru 20 gb undavanam..mikavarum movie downloads anu.unlimited ayadu kondu cheyunnu ennu mathram..but oru movie kitan 4 hrs venam..speed dwn to 55 kbps avg ..earlier i used  "night uld 2-8 am free plan..adu kondu satisfied ayirunu..

----------


## onliner

> Usage oru 20 gb undavanam..mikavarum movie downloads anu.unlimited ayadu kondu cheyunnu ennu mathram..but oru movie kitan 4 hrs venam..speed dwn to 55 kbps avg ..earlier i used  "night uld 2-8 am free plan..adu kondu satisfied ayirunu..


And how to do  recharge??bsnl exchangel poyi cheyano..ado any sms format??

----------


## onliner

> BSNL top up details
> http://www.bsnlteleservices.com/2014...net-speed.html


Oru doubt..suppose am using rural 550 plan ..uld flat 512 kbps..adinte opam 500 rechrge cheyan patuo??coz then i can get 4mbps till 20 gb.so idale uld999 nekal nalladu( which gives 4mbps till 8gb)

----------


## renjuus

> And how to do  recharge??bsnl exchangel poyi cheyano..ado any sms format??


recharge enganeyeenu chodhichaal ente limit kazhinjappo pop up vannu...athil adichu koduthathaanu..it will be added with our bill...

----------


## teegy

through selfcare portal http://selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in 

The extra amount will be charged to you in next bill  accordingly.




> And how to do  recharge??bsnl exchangel poyi cheyano..ado any sms format??

----------


## teegy

think its not possible. it says "BSNL CMD A.N.Rai inaugurated new facility of Broadband TOP UP to restore the original speed for BSNL Broadband Unlimited Plans."




> Oru doubt..suppose am using rural 550 plan ..uld flat 512 kbps..adinte opam 500 rechrge cheyan patuo??coz then i can get 4mbps till 20 gb.so idale uld999 nekal nalladu( which gives 4mbps till 8gb)

----------


## renjuus

> Oru doubt..suppose am using rural 550 plan ..uld flat 512 kbps..adinte opam 500 rechrge cheyan patuo??coz then i can get 4mbps till 20 gb.so idale uld999 nekal nalladu( which gives 4mbps till 8gb)


athilla...512 kbps inu mukalil speed kittillaaaa.....becoz my plan is 4 mbps upto 8 then 512..enikku 4 mbps plan ullavarkke recharge ullo ennu samshayamundu...u will get maxiimum speed according to your plan..dats all..

----------


## renjuus

> Usage oru 20 gb undavanam..mikavarum movie downloads anu.unlimited ayadu kondu cheyunnu ennu mathram..but oru movie kitan 4 hrs venam..speed dwn to 55 kbps avg ..earlier i used  "night uld 2-8 am free plan..adu kondu satisfied ayirunu..


Rs.1300 plans undu 20 gb kittunnathu....depends upon ur monthly budget....

----------


## teegy

selfcare portalil alle?  




> recharge enganeyeenu chodhichaal ente limit kazhinjappo pop up vannu...athil adichu koduthathaanu..it will be added with our bill...

----------


## renjuus

> selfcare portalil alle?


athilum cheyyaam...ente limit kazhinjappo bsnl top up page load aayi....self care portalil try cheyyenda aavashyam vaniillaa....

----------


## teegy

BB CSC UL 1500 Upto 2 Mbps till 30 GB & 512 Kbps beyond 30 GB

or try plan selector. 

http://210.212.169.201/erp/bbplan.php




> Usage oru 20 gb undavanam..mikavarum movie downloads anu.unlimited ayadu kondu cheyunnu ennu mathram..but oru movie kitan 4 hrs venam..speed dwn to 55 kbps avg ..earlier i used  "night uld 2-8 am free plan..adu kondu satisfied ayirunu..

----------


## teegy

eniku pop up vannilla..... 




> athilum cheyyaam...ente limit kazhinjappo bsnl top up page load aayi....self care portalil try cheyyenda aavashyam vaniillaa....

----------


## renjuus

> eniku pop up vannilla.....


thante plan ethaaa????

----------


## teegy

2799 monthly...




> thante plan ethaaa????

----------


## renjuus

> 2799 monthly...


self care portalil pattunnundo..check cheytho

----------


## renjuus

> 2799 monthly...


kidu palan aanallo..... :Thumbup:

----------


## teegy

nope... work cheyyunnilla...




> self care portalil pattunnundo..check cheytho

----------


## teegy

yup.......

oru promotional offer arunnu...




> kidu palan aanallo.....

----------


## renjuus

> nope... work cheyyunnilla...


avar ithu introduce cheythu adhikam ayillennu thonnunnu...Avar introduce cheytha shesham ente limitum kazhinju..bhaagyam...adutha month muthal urappaayum kittum..enikku oru pageum open aavunnundaayirunnillaa..ella agelum ningalkku top up veno atho pzhaya speedil continue cheyyano ennu chodhichu kondirunnu....

----------


## teegy

ok..............




> avar ithu introduce cheythu adhikam ayillennu thonnunnu...Avar introduce cheytha shesham ente limitum kazhinju..bhaagyam...adutha month muthal urappaayum kittum..enikku oru pageum open aavunnundaayirunnillaa..ella agelum ningalkku top up veno atho pzhaya speedil continue cheyyano ennu chodhichu kondirunnu....

----------


## sali

2g mobile internet max speed ethra kittum ethu network anu better ?.....

----------


## The Extremist

> 2g mobile internet max speed ethra kittum ethu network anu better ?.....


2g ku Vodafone aanu IMO

----------


## NANBAN

@Robinhood 3g hack valuthum undo?

----------


## teegy

tata docomo, but coverage areas kuravaaa....




> 2g mobile internet max speed ethra kittum ethu network anu better ?.....

----------


## jeseus

aarenkilum railwire broadband usecheyyunnundoo... kandittu nallaa plan poley thonni....
any reviews? najn eduthalo ennu alochikkunnu

----------


## teegy

railway de ano? aadyam aytu kelkua.... evde okke available anennu aryamo?




> aarenkilum railwire broadband usecheyyunnundoo... kandittu nallaa plan poley thonni....
> any reviews? najn eduthalo ennu alochikkunnu

----------


## jeseus

> railway de ano? aadyam aytu kelkua.... evde okke available anennu aryamo?


http://railwire.co.in/

athey.. evidey keralavision ee sambhavam kodukkunnundu..... nalla plans aayittu thonni compare to bsnl

----------


## teegy

plans kandittu better than bsnl... keralavision OFC vazhiyulla net bro-in-law use cheyyunnund. athu ithaano enariyilla... but nallathanennu anu paranjathu.




> http://railwire.co.in/
> 
> athey.. evidey keralavision ee sambhavam kodukkunnundu..... nalla plans aayittu thonni compare to bsnl

----------


## jeseus

> plans kandittu better than bsnl... keralavision OFC vazhiyulla net bro-in-law use cheyyunnund. athu ithaano enariyilla... but nallathanennu anu paranjathu.


appol ethu thanneyaaa.... njan onnu annoshichu nokkatey... sambavam kollamenkil njan edukkum bsnl f****

----------


## teegy

ok..... edukkuvaneel details iduuuu....




> appol ethu thanneyaaa.... njan onnu annoshichu nokkatey... sambavam kollamenkil njan edukkum bsnl f****

----------


## renjuus

> appol ethu thanneyaaa.... njan onnu annoshichu nokkatey... sambavam kollamenkil njan edukkum bsnl f****


edukkukayaanenngil details post cheyyuuu...plans looks good...Much better than BSNL...

----------


## Free Thinker

http://www.myindiashopping.com/

Ithu trusted website aano?........

----------


## teegy

yes, it's real cinemas'




> http://www.myindiashopping.com/
> 
> Ithu trusted website aano?........

----------


## NANBAN

> http://www.myindiashopping.com/
> 
> Ithu trusted website aano?........


DVD buy cheyanno?

This Website belongs to @realcinemas

----------


## Free Thinker

> yes, it's real cinemas'


Ok...Thanks....

----------


## Free Thinker

> DVD buy cheyanno?
> 
> This Website belongs to  @realcinemas


Alla njan audio cd order cheythirunnu....Oru conformation mail allaathe pinne onnum avanmaar ayachilla......Ippo ship cheythennum paranju oru mail koodi vannu......Tharanginiyude(Yesudasinte pazhaya studio) cd's kittaan ee site allaathe vere ethelum sites undo?......Ithu ividuthe @realcinemas enna memberinte shop aano?.......

----------


## teegy

yes..

njaan palappozhum dvds/cds vangaarund, from his site. 

have you tried maebag.com? bought some from that site, but service is not topnotch.
also checkout landmarkonthenet.com and http://mymoviemall.com, have mixed reviews.




> Alla njan audio cd order cheythirunnu....Oru conformation mail allaathe pinne onnum avanmaar ayachilla......Ippo ship cheythennum paranju oru mail koodi vannu......Tharanginiyude(Yesudasinte pazhaya studio) cd's kittaan ee site allaathe vere ethelum sites undo?......*Ithu ividuthe @realcinemas enna memberinte shop aano?.*......

----------


## Free Thinker

> yes..
> 
> njaan palappozhum dvds/cds vangaarund, from his site. 
> 
> have you tried maebag.com? bought some from that site, but service is not topnotch.
> also checkout landmarkonthenet.com and http://mymoviemall.com, have mixed reviews.


Ok bhai....Thanks.......Kurachu old songs thappi nadakkumbozhaanu ee site kittiyathu......

----------


## NANBAN

> Alla njan audio cd order cheythirunnu....Oru conformation mail allaathe pinne onnum avanmaar ayachilla......Ippo ship cheythennum paranju oru mail koodi vannu......Tharanginiyude(Yesudasinte pazhaya studio) cd's kittaan ee site allaathe vere ethelum sites undo?......Ithu ividuthe  @realcinemas enna memberinte shop aano?.......


yes ividthe member @realcinemas annu owner 

Pinne reals node neritu samsarikkan Ivduthe DVD threadil poyyi @realcinemas mention cheythu question chodichal mathi

pinne mailil annu enkil Attention SAM ennu headingil oru mail koduthal mathi

----------


## Thakkudu

> aarenkilum railwire broadband usecheyyunnundoo... kandittu nallaa plan poley thonni....
> any reviews? najn eduthalo ennu alochikkunnu


Railwire is good. Ftth anu..nalla speed anu 2 Mbps okke correct undu. Njan work nu poya oru sthalathu ithayirunnu. Pinne services okke aduthulla local contractors ne depend cheythirikkum

----------


## NANBAN

> Railwire is good. Ftth anu..nalla speed anu 2 Mbps okke correct undu. Njan work nu poya oru sthalathu ithayirunnu. Pinne services okke aduthulla local contractors ne depend cheythirikkum


Location where?

----------


## Thakkudu

> Location where?


Tirur..railwire railway stations nu kurachu chuttuvattam mathre available akulloo..railwire allatha ftth connections  um ippo available anu like dworo...

----------


## sali

Nattil vannappol idea net eduthu 4gb unlimited plan eduthu sathyam parajal up to 5 -10 mb speed kitty 4 gb 4 divasam kondu teernnu eppol speed 10 kb..... vallatha chathiyayippoyi speed capping undennu parajappol ethrayem praheekshichilla ...

----------


## teegy

Tata Docomo launches high-speed wired broadband service in India

Tata Docomo, on Tuesday launched Broadband Express campaign, a new initiative to promote its high-speed wired broadband service across the country. Under this campaign, all new subscribers of Rs.899 and above plan will receive a free Wi-Fi router along with the chance to enter to win more prizes that range from OLED Curved TV to iPad minis. The Rs. 899 and above offer is valid through December 31, 2014. Tata Docomo Broadband offers plans with download speeds ranging from 1 Mbps to 100 Mbps with attractive data bundles for customers to choose from.

----------


## teegy

Yahoo to replace Google as default US Firefox search engine

Yahoo will supplant Google's search engine on Firefox's Web browser in the US, signaling Yahoo's resolve to regain some of the ground that it has lost in the most lucrative part of the Internet's ad market.

The five-year alliance announced Wednesday will end a decade-old partnership in the US between Google Inc. and the Mozilla Foundation, which oversees the Firefox browser. The tensions between Google and Mozilla had been rising since Google's introduction of the Chrome browser in 2008 began to undercut Firefox. Google's current contract with Mozilla expires at the end of this month, opening an opportunity for Yahoo to pounce.

----------


## teegy

bsnl broadband unlimited rates going to nr raised from this month?

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2g mobile internet max speed ethra kittum ethu network anu better ?.....


Idea... :Ok:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Idea...


idea plan elaam change ayoo ?eniku net ipo slow aanu..2 wek ayitu...

----------


## sali

> idea plan elaam change ayoo ?eniku net ipo slow aanu..2 wek ayitu...


Unlimited plan ano use cheyyune jan use cheythatha limits kazhinjal 10 Kb speed akum :(

----------


## teegy

> idea plan elaam change ayoo ?eniku net ipo slow aanu..2 wek ayitu...





> Unlimited plan ano use cheyyune jan use cheythatha limits kazhinjal 10 Kb speed akum :(


 :Yes:  :Yes:  enikkum slow aayi feel cheyyunnund

----------


## Don Mathew

> idea plan elaam change ayoo ?eniku net ipo slow aanu..2 wek ayitu...


Enik preshnam onnum illa....Nalla speed und...3G aanu...

----------


## sali

> Enik preshnam onnum illa....Nalla speed und...3G aanu...


Ethu plan anu use cheyyunne ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Unlimited plan ano use cheyyune jan use cheythatha limits kazhinjal 10 Kb speed akum :(





> Enik preshnam onnum illa....Nalla speed und...3G aanu...


plan onum activate cheyarilaa....2G aanu sadarana browse cheyaruu...lap connect cheyumbol matram aanu 3G netwrk select cheyunathu..bt ipol 2g valare slow aanu..3G aanu mobile use cheyunathu....(Mobile aanu use chyunathu)

Sadarana daily 5rs aanu cheyaruuu...ipol agane oru plan kanan ilaa ??

----------


## Don Mathew

> plan onum activate cheyarilaa....2G aanu sadarana browse cheyaruu...lap connect cheyumbol matram aanu 3G netwrk select cheyunathu..bt ipol 2g valare slow aanu..3G aanu mobile use cheyunathu....(Mobile aanu use chyunathu)
> 
> Sadarana daily 5rs aanu cheyaruuu...ipol agane oru plan kanan ilaa ??


Njan Rs 249 - 1 GB aanu kure nalayittuy use cheyyunnathu.....Ithuvare speed related issues onnum Idea il undayittilla....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ethu plan anu use cheyyunne ?


...pandu Rs 745/848 aanu use cheythirunne..Ippo Mobile usage maathre ullu..1GB - Rs 249

----------


## sali

> Njan Rs 249 - 1 GB aanu kure nalayittuy use cheyyunnathu.....Ithuvare speed related issues onnum Idea il undayittilla....


speed capping unlimited plansinu mathamalle ullu allathathinu enikkum problem onnu ethuvare ella jan eppol
 89Rs  500mb (15 days) anu use cheyyunne .

----------


## Don Mathew

> speed capping unlimited plansinu mathamalle ullu allathathinu enikkum problem onnu ethuvare ella jan eppol
>  89Rs  500mb (15 days) anu use cheyyunne .


Njan 2G use cheyyarilla...so 2G speed angane sredhikan pattiyittilla...

----------


## sali

> Njan 2G use cheyyarilla...so 2G speed angane sredhikan pattiyittilla...


Ethu 3g anu nalla speed undu

----------


## AnWaR

nattile better internet options ethokkeya?
mobilinu alla... for home broadband...
use will be mainly skype and youtube...

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS 999-40 GB (20+20) users arenkilum ivide undo.?.. :Helohelo:

----------


## Don Mathew

> nattile better internet options ethokkeya?
> mobilinu alla... for home broadband...
> use will be mainly skype and youtube...


Wireless broadband connection aanel MTS thanne nallathu.. :thumright:

----------


## Don Mathew

*Bharti Airtel details VoIP plans for India [Update: TRAI is okay with this]*


A couple of days back, Bharti Airtel suddenly changed its stance on VoIP calls made on its 2G and 3G network in India. From including it as part of the customer’s existing data plan, the company announced that VoIP calls will be charged separately.

The company has now announced a dedicated data plan for VoIP calls. For INR 75 ($1.1 :Cool:  you get 75MB, which can turn out to be pretty expensive if you do a lot of VoIP calls over 3G connection. Not to mention, this is in addition to the standard data plan you will need for everything else.

The company has been fairly straightforward about the reason for this change, citing the cost of infrastructure that went into building a nationwide network, which won’t be sustainable if users switched to VoIP. Unfortunately, this is also a fairly self-centred decision with no customer interest at heart, not to mention violates Net Neutrality principles that states all data should be treated equally. One also wonders where the line will be drawn; today the company is charging for VoIP calls, tomorrow for posting to social media or using IM apps.

The VoIP plans will be rolled out in the coming weeks. Prepaid users on existing data plans can continue making free VoIP plans until their plan lasts.

Update: TRAI, or the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India, the last hope that anyone had against this nonsense by Airtel, has said that although Airtel’s move is against net neutrality, it’s not illegal either.

“Let’s be clear on this. What the company plans to do is certainly not in conformity with net neutrality. But one cannot today say the move is illegal as there’s no policy either by the government that net neutrality is our principle or a regulatory framework put in place by the regulator,” said Rahul Khullar, Chairman of TRAI. He also said over-the-top services like Viber and Skype will be brought under some sort of regulation to level the playing field.

One could suggest that following this move, Airtel subscribers should port their number to another carrier but there is no guarantee that other carriers won’t do the same, especially considering how closely nit their decisions are and also since the government doesn’t seem to have any problem with this.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

Airtel Internet Calling'inu Charge Earpeduthi Alle  :Mad:

----------


## teegy

> Airtel Internet Calling'inu Charge Earpeduthi Alle


yup..........

----------


## onliner

Mts 999 similiar dongle 3g plans valladum undo provided by other companies?

----------


## onliner

Whats d differnce in prepaid and postpaid plans for mts 999..prepaid providing 20 gb and post paid 40 gb..but in postpaid after 20gb speed 144 kbps ennu parayunnu which is similiar to prepaid..pine enda difference??

----------


## jeseus

> *Bharti Airtel details VoIP plans for India [Update: TRAI is okay with this]*
> 
> 
> A couple of days back, Bharti Airtel suddenly changed its stance on VoIP calls made on its 2G and 3G network in India. From including it as part of the customer’s existing data plan, the company announced that VoIP calls will be charged separately.
> 
> The company has now announced a dedicated data plan for VoIP calls. For INR 75 ($1.1 you get 75MB, which can turn out to be pretty expensive if you do a lot of VoIP calls over 3G connection. Not to mention, this is in addition to the standard data plan you will need for everything else.
> 
> The company has been fairly straightforward about the reason for this change, citing the cost of infrastructure that went into building a nationwide network, which won’t be sustainable if users switched to VoIP. Unfortunately, this is also a fairly self-centred decision with no customer interest at heart, not to mention violates Net Neutrality principles that states all data should be treated equally. One also wonders where the line will be drawn; today the company is charging for VoIP calls, tomorrow for posting to social media or using IM apps.
> 
> ...


 eee company aaru masathinakam polinju naraana kallu parikkum..

----------


## teegy

> Airtel Internet Calling'inu Charge Earpeduthi Alle





> eee company aaru masathinakam polinju naraana kallu parikkum..


Bharti Drops Plan to Charge for Internet Calls

 Bharti Airtel Ltd. on Monday reversed its controversial decision to start charging customers for phone calls made using free messaging services such as Skype and Viber apps on cellphones and tablets.

On Friday, New Delhi-based Bharti said it would introduce special subscription packs for people who wanted to use the internet-based services. That decision started a discussion about “net neutrality” -- the principle that all Internet traffic should be treated equally. India is the world’s second-largest cellphone market based on the number of users.

Vijay Anand, founder and chief executive of The Startup Centre, a Chennai-based organization that works with and funds technology startups, described Bharti’s move as a “dangerous start” because it would mean that operators would start controlling and acting as “gatekeepers and toll collectors” for content that cellphone users want to consumer. He urged a boycott of Bharti’s services, saying “it is just not acceptable.” If Bharti is allowed to go ahead, others will follow, he said.

The new fee, if implemented, might also mean that app developers would need to pay operators before creating certain kinds of new apps or services, Mr. Anand said, lest the service providers shut the services down.

Over the weekend, after Bharti’s announcement of the special subscription packs, the Financial Express newspaper reported that India’s telecom regulator would seek public views on usage of such apps and described Bharti’s proposal as being against the principles of net neutrality.

“What the company plans to do is certainly not in conformity with net neutrality. But one cannot today say the move is illegal as there is no policy either by the government that net neutrality is our principle or a regulatory framework put in place by the regulator,” Rahul Khullar, chairman of Telecom Regulatory Authority of India was quoted as saying.

Mr. Khullar declined to be interviewed on Monday.

Net neutrality is an issue in other parts of the world, particularly in the U.S. Earlier this year the online video-streaming service Netflix Inc. clashed with broadband providers there who want Netflix to cover the cost of handling its traffic on their networks.

Bharti late Friday, in announcing its plan for the special subscription packs, said it believes that telephone voice calls over Internet “in their current form aren't tenable for us as a business.” The move came as operators have been demanding that app firms share part of their revenue with them. The telecom companies argue that they have invested billions of dollars in buying frequencies, building communication infrastructure and marketing their services to gain new subscribers.

Bharti said it has invested over 1.40 trillion rupees ($22 billion) in rolling out communications services across the country for the past 20-years, apart from paying 500 billion rupees ($7.86 billion) as levies to the government in “just five years.” “Going forward we are committed to rolling out data networks across the country,” it said. “In order to ensure this, our business must be viable and sustainable.”

Earlier, operators including Bharti and its rivals such as Vodafone India Ltd. and Reliance Communications Ltd., have been providing exclusive access to social-media websites such as Facebook Inc. and microblogging service Twitter Inc., by offering special fee plans that range from a day’s usage to a month’s subscription.

Initially, cellular operators believed that messaging apps such as WhatsApp as well as social-media platforms such as Facebook were driving Internet traffic on their networks. This is because offering Internet provides higher profit margins than traditional voice telephone calls.

However, operators revenue from text messaging--which once constituted about 10% of their revenue--started declining with the advent of free messaging apps. Later, the operators felt threatened as some of the apps began offering free telephone calls both within and outside India. Cellular operators get more than 85% of their revenue from traditional voice telephone services.

Bharti on Monday said it expects a “balanced outcome” following the telecom regulator’s decision to seek public input.

----------


## Don Mathew

> eee company aaru masathinakam polinju naraana kallu parikkum..


Avoid companies purake undakum..Idea,Vodfone

----------


## Don Mathew

> Mts 999 similiar dongle 3g plans valladum undo provided by other companies?


Tata photon..Reliance...but ellaam limited period offers aayirunnu..ippo undonnu ariyilla...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Whats d differnce in prepaid and postpaid plans for mts 999..prepaid providing 20 gb and post paid 40 gb..but in postpaid after 20gb speed 144 kbps ennu parayunnu which is similiar to prepaid..pine enda difference??


Postpaid 40 GB plan il 20 GB during daytime and 20 GB during night time (12 am to 8 am)....angane aanu total 40 GB.....

----------


## onliner

> Postpaid 40 GB plan il 20 GB during daytime and 20 GB during night time (12 am to 8 am)....angane aanu total 40 GB.....


Adalla..speed 20 gb kazhiyumbo randum same alle..and data unlimited too.then whats d diffrnce..? And are u subscribing to this plan??postpaid endengilum extra charges undo?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Adalla..speed 20 gb kazhiyumbo randum same alle..and data unlimited too.then whats d diffrnce..?


2um engane same aakum....Postpaid il  day time ile 20 GB kazhiyumbol 144kbps...athepole night time ile 20 GB kazhiyumbol 144 kbps...total 40 GB kittum....Prepaid il total 20 GB ullu...

----------


## Don Mathew

> And are u subscribing to this plan??postpaid endengilum extra charges undo?


Ente ivar ee 999 Rs 40 GB plan announce cheythappo edutha connection aayirunnu...anningane day-night seperation illa...continous 40 GB kittunna offer ayirunnu....

Postpaid il tax und extra...12.3%....So total Rs 1122 akum per month...

----------


## onliner

> 2um engane same aakum....Postpaid il  day time ile 20 GB kazhiyumbol 144kbps...athepole night time ile 20 GB kazhiyumbol 144 kbps...total 40 GB kittum....Prepaid il total 20 GB ullu...


K..sorry..plan kandapo its written 144 kbps aftr 20 gb..ata doubt adiche..anyway thank u..

----------


## teegy

*Govt blocks 32 websites to check ISIS propaganda*

The Centre has blocked 32 websites, including vimeo.com, dailymotion.com, pastebin.com and github.com, in an effort to curb ISIS propaganda, prompting a wave of online protests.

An Indian "hacktivist" group, Anonymous India, has threatened reprisal. By Wednesday evening, however, websites that had complied with the government order to remove objectionable content had been unblocked, sources said.

A confidential department of telecom order, dated December 17, instructing all internet service licensees to block the websites appeared online on Wednesday. When contacted to verify the news, Dr Gulshan Rai, director of the Indian Computer Emergency Response Team (CERT-In), told TOI the directions had been issued to internet service providers following a Mumbai additional chief metropolitan magistrate's November order directing the government's Department of Electronics and Information Technology (DeitY) to implement the same.
He added that Mumbai's Anti-Terrorism Squad (ATS) had approached the judiciary after interrogating Arif Majeed, a 23-year-old ISIS recruit from Kalyan. More recently, Bengaluru professional Mehdi Biswas was arrested for allegedly spreading ISIS propaganda on Twitter. "These websites were being used to invite youths to join ISIS. We had contacted the websites sometime back and asked for the removal of the objectionable content. At that time, our communications were ignored. Some of them have now agreed to work with the government. The websites that have complied are being unblocked," Rai told TOI.

The move met with opposition from the online community. While the tech community opposed the Github ban, others were upset about video-sharing websites like dailymotion.com and vimeo.com being taken down. "By blocking vimeo and dailymotion along with other websites, India is walking in the footsteps of Pakistan," tweeted @baawraman.

The list of websites in the DoT document was heavy on large text-sharing and collaboration websites, like Github and Pastebin, popular with coders and software developers. Many objected to the blocking of entire websites instead of specific URLs hosting problematic content. However, Rai explained that individual URLs could not be blocked because of the "high mobility of content" on the websites. "It can just be removed and pasted elsewhere. There are no checks and balances," he said.

Hacktivist group Anonymous India tweeted, "One fine morning, Indian government decided to block sites like Github. Now now, it is time to wake-up. Government of India, Expect Us," a tweet from their handle @opindia_revenge said.

As questions began to be raised on social networks, BJP IT cell head Arvind Gupta tweeted, "The websites that have been blocked were based on an advisory by the Anti-Terrorism Squad, and were carrying anti-India content from ISIS. The sites that have removed objectionable content and/or cooperated with the ongoing investigations, are being unblocked."

The sustainability of counter-measures like blanket blocking to contain threats is being questioned. Prasanth Sugathan, counsel at Software Freedom and Law Center, said such a move is short-sighted. "If you block one website, terrorists can always use another one. Or they will move to using encrypted channels, peer-to-peer communication or even telephones. One can't block everything. In my opinion, such a move only inconveniences the daily users and doesn't solve the long-term purpose," said Sugathan. The sentiment was echoed by common Twitter users as well.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi's tweet from August 2012 condemning blanket blocking of websites was pulled out for recirculation. "As a common man, I join the protest against crackdown on freedom of speech! Have changed my DP. 'Sabko Sanmati De Bhagwan.' #GOIBlocks," Modi had tweeted on August 24, 2012.

Pranesh Prakash, policy director at Bengaluru-based Center for Internet and Society, questioned the lack of transparency around the practice of blocking websites under the Indian law. "Qn for govt: Why does the law require secrecy of web blocking orders when it doesn't allow such secrecy for books, films? #GoIBlocks," he tweeted, adding, "The 69A Rules don't allow for transparency, accountability, time-limits on blocks, etc. So easily misused by govt. + courts + individuals." The websites were blocked under section 69 A of the IT Act, 2000 and the IT (Procedure and sdafeguards for Blocking of Access of Information by Public) rules, 2009.

Currently, the Supreme Court is in the middle of hearing a clutch of petitions challenging several IT Act provisions, including blocking and takedown of websites.

----------


## onliner

i purchased 40 gb postpaid plan frm mts..but while reading some reviews i came to knw that they are cutting down torrent speeds after 20 gb..have u experienced any such pblms??

----------


## teegy

> i purchased 40 gb postpaid plan frm mts..but while reading some reviews i came to knw that they are cutting down torrent speeds after 20 gb..have u experienced any such pblms??


total speed alle kurayunne?

----------


## onliner

> total speed alle kurayunne?


Alla..adu 40 GB kazhiyumbo ulla karyam alle (20 GB day and night separate )..iduangane  alla..total 20 GB avumbo torrent matram speed kurayum..that too low speeds..idu vayichu kandadanu..ented aa limit ayitila

----------


## Don Mathew

> i purchased 40 gb postpaid plan frm mts..but while reading some reviews i came to knw that they are cutting down torrent speeds after 20 gb..have u experienced any such pblms??


Yup....pazhaya continous 40 gb plan il ingane 20 gb ayikazhinju torrent slow aakumayirunnu....ippo ente plan 20+20 anu...ippo aa preshnam illa...but 25 gb oke kazhinju chilapo slow aakum....

----------


## onliner

> Yup....pazhaya continous 40 gb plan il ingane 20 gb ayikazhinju torrent slow aakumayirunnu....ippo ente plan 20+20 anu...ippo aa preshnam illa...but 25 gb oke kazhinju chilapo slow aakum....


Njan ipo purchase cheydite ullu.slow ennu paranja avg speed etra kittum..am currently at palakkad town.and am getting max 350 kbps dwnlsd speed,.torrential around 200 kitunnulu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njan ipo purchase cheydite ullu.slow ennu paranja avg speed etra kittum..am currently at palakkad town.and am getting max 350 kbps dwnlsd speed,.torrential around 200 kitunnulu


Around 15 Kb/s aakum speed....

----------


## Don Mathew

> .am currently at palakkad town.and am getting max 350 kbps dwnlsd speed,.torrential around 200 kitunnulu


kbps or KB/s ??

----------


## Don Mathew

*Indian telecom subscriber base reaches 970 Million in December 2014*

The number of telecom subscribers in India has reached its all-time high touching 970.97 Million in the quarter ended December 2014 according to the latest report by Telecom regulatory authority of India (TRAI). The number of telephone subscribers in India increased from 964.20 million at the end of November 2014 to 970.97 million at the end of December 2014. The telly density has increased to 77.58% which implies that out of 100 Indians 78 have a phone connection. The mobile phone connection has reached the 943.9 million mark at the end of December 2014.

Bharti Airtel has maintained its leadership with 217.2 million mobile customers. It is followed by Vodafone with 178.6 million mobile subscribers, Idea Cellular 150.5 million, Reliance Communications 106.2 million, BSNL 81.3 million, Aircel 78.6 million, Tata Teleservices 66.1 million and Uninor 43.6 million. Idea Cellular added over 2,500,000 customers, the highest by any company, in December 2014.

It was followed by Airtel which added over 1,700,000 new mobile customers, Vodafone about 1,500,000, Telewings (Uninor) 1,200,000, Aircel over 900,000, Tata Teleservices about 600,000, Videocon (including Quadrant) 270,000 and MTNL 22,445 new mobile customers.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Idea Cellular launches whatsapp pack at Rs.39*

----------


## sali

> *Idea Cellular launches whatsapp pack at Rs.39*


Ethu kurachu naal ayi 200mb kittum oru masam

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ethu kurachu naal ayi 200mb kittum oru masam


 :Yes: .......

----------


## Free Thinker

ente netinu torrent il maathram speed kuravaanu (around 200kb/s). Pakshe normal aayi files download cheyyumbol 1.93 mb/s vare kittaarundu.....Enthaayirikkum kaaranam......

----------


## teegy

> ente netinu torrent il maathram speed kuravaanu (around 200kb/s). Pakshe normal aayi files download cheyyumbol 1.93 mb/s vare kittaarundu.....Enthaayirikkum kaaranam......


kb or Kbps?

----------


## Don Mathew

> ente netinu torrent il maathram speed kuravaanu (around 200kb/s). Pakshe normal aayi files download cheyyumbol 1.93 mb/s vare kittaarundu.....Enthaayirikkum kaaranam......


Etha network?

Chila service providers Torrent speed maathramayittu cap cheyyarund...

----------


## Free Thinker

> kb or Kbps?


kbps............

----------


## teegy

> kbps............


which provider? may be capping by ISP

----------


## Free Thinker

> Etha network?
> 
> Chila service providers Torrent speed maathramayittu cap cheyyarund...


Local network aanu......Spectranet ennaanu peru.....unlimited 2mbps.....torrent maathrame speed issue ullu.......

----------


## Don Mathew

> Local network aanu......Spectranet ennaanu peru.....unlimited 2mbps.....torrent maathrame speed issue ullu.......


Vere network vazhi use cheyyumbol speed preshnam undo?

----------


## Free Thinker

> Vere network vazhi use cheyyumbol speed preshnam undo?


Nokkiyittilla...Nokkaam......torrentine avanmaar cap cheyyunnathaanel uncap cheyyaan enthelum vazhiyundo?...Chilar parayunnu modem port open aakkiyaal mathiyennu.......

----------


## teegy

BSNL Kerala Valentines Day

50% Extra Data on all Data STVs for 3 days from 13-2-2015 to 15-02-2015

----------


## Don Mathew

> Nokkiyittilla...Nokkaam......torrentine avanmaar cap cheyyunnathaanel uncap cheyyaan enthelum vazhiyundo?...Chilar parayunnu modem port open aakkiyaal mathiyennu.......


No idea...ente MTS connection il 25 GB kazhinjaal ithepole avanmar cap cheyyum..njan pala vazhiyum noki..rekshayilla.. :Ahupinne:

----------


## NANBAN

> No idea...ente MTS connection il 25 GB kazhinjaal ithepole avanmar cap cheyyum..njan pala vazhiyum noki..rekshayilla..


2015 muthal broadband means 2mbps minum speed akan pokunu ennu kettu true annu

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2015 muthal broadband means 2mbps minum speed akan pokunu ennu kettu true annu


Athoke kure nalayittu kelkunund..ippo broadband 512 kbps min. speed venamenna..evide kittaan.. :Doh:

----------


## teegy

Videocon to launch 68Mbps 4G service in UP, Bihar

Videocon Telecom has plans to invest Rs 1,200 crore over three years on high-speed 4G mobile services to be launched in UP and Bihar by December at rates close to 2G and 3G internet services.

The company will also offer 4G mobile internet plans bundled with mobile devices in these service areas.

"We have partially launched our 2G service in UP East, UP West and Bihar service areas. Our plan is to launch 4G service across select cities starting December with an investment of Rs 1,200 crore spread over three years," Videocon Telecom director and CEO Arvind Bali told PTI.

The company has selected telecom equipment firms Huawei and Nokia Networks as its technology partner to launch 4G service in 29 cities across these service area and Deloitte as its consulting partner.

Telecom equipment companies claim to have achieved 4G mobile broadband speed of about 68 megabit per second in India. At a speed of 1.5 mbps, a user can watch high definition video without any buffering which is similar to watching video on television.

At a speed of 68 mbps, a video equivalent to general Bollywood movie can be downloaded in about 2 minutes.

"We will offer 4G mobile broadband at par with 2G and 3G rates in 29 cities. People will be able to make voice calls using the broadband that will be offered to them. We are going to deploy Voice over LTE Technology for this. In rest of the cities we will offer 2G service," Bali said.

The company will use its entire spectrum in 1800MHz band that it won in November 2012 auction for 4G service. The frequency that the company holds has most developed eco-system of 4G services both in terms of equipments and consumer devices.

Videocon has permit to operate in 7 service areas -- Punjab, Gujarat, Haryana, Madhya Pradesh, Bihar (including Jharkhand), Uttar Pradesh East and West but was operating only in 4 service area.

Among the other opportunities, Bali said the company will have intra-circle roaming (ICR) arrangements with other players for 4G data, which could come as an added business line for them and as a barter for voice ICR.

The Punjab telecom arm of Videocon in January got pan-India Internet service provider licence. The company has plans to prioritize its ISP roll out in these circles to offer Wifi to reduce loading its 4G data services.

----------


## teegy

India’s mobile data traffic witnessed a 74% rise in 2014, 2G still going strong

Nokia Networks has conducted its annual study of mobile broadband performance in India and the results show that data traffic has see a huge increase. The overall rise of mobile internet usage peaked at 74% in 2014 and 3G consumption has doubled compared to 2013.

Out of the total 74% data consumption in 2014, 52% of usage is of 3G data which is a good rise from 42% in January 2014. The overall growth of 3G is strong with a 114% increase and while many are moving over to the high speed network, 2G is still holding its ground in the country. The Nokia Networks report notes that growth here is at 41% which shows that 2G data consumption is stabilizing.

3G usage has already surpassed that of 2G in September of last year with the former consuming being 3.2 times more data. The average requirement per user is pegged at 688MB which is 29% north from 2013’s estimates. 2G, on the other hand, also witnessed an increase of 48% with an average consumption of 216MB per month.

4G is yet to get widely deployed in the country, but there are a few circles where services are already live. The report notes that a total of 5.5 million LTE capable devices are available, but LTE subscribers total to only 85000. In other news, the company has already partnered with Bharti Airtel to deploy 4G services in various circles across India and it’s even in talks with other service providers for offering assistance in LTE rollout.

These aforementioned details are part of the Nokia Networks’ MBit Index study which is an annual report that measures the growth and performance of mobile broadband services from the start of the year to its end.

----------


## teegy

Exclusive: PAN India MNP from May 3, 2015 onwards, TRAI revises regulations for Mobile Number Portability 

 Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) issued the 6th amendment to the Telecommunication Mobile Number Portability Regulation for full mobile number portability (MNP) on 25-02-2015. From May 3, 2015 onwards Mobile phone users will be able to retain their numbers when they relocate to any part of the country.

The DOT had notified all telecom operators on 3rd November 2014 to prepare their systems for the implementation of full Pan India number portability to be in place in six months from the date of issue of the notification which comes to 3rd May 2015.

At present, mobile subscribers can retain their current number only when they switch their service providers within the same service area. The Trai order issued on 25-02-2015 widens the scope for subscribers even when they relocate to another geographical area. 

TRAI had also floated a consultation paper to the operators regarding the handling of issues pertaining to disconnection of postpaid numbers in case of the bill not being settled with the donor network before porting to the recipient network and regarding the lock-in period with the new operator before porting the number again. With the inputs received from the operators, TRAI has issued new guidelines with regards to these issues as well in the 6th amendment.

Under the revised regulations if a postpaid subscriber who is porting his number is a defaulter of the donor network and has not settled the final bill, the donor network has the right to give a disconnection notice to the subscriber through the recipient network in a span of 30 days from the due date of the final bill.

If the subscriber settles the bill with the donor network within 15 days from the date of issuance of notice, his services with the recipient network will continue uninterrupted, but in the case of non-settlement of dues post the 15 day period will lead to disconnection of services with the recipient network.

If the donor does not issue the disconnection notice within 60 days of the due date of the final bill, it is no longer entitled to do so.

The lock-in period between two consecutive number porting requests which was initially 90 days has now been reduced to 60 days.

----------


## raj boss

Aircel keralathil veendum ennu news kandu... Tvm il signals aayennum kelkkunnuuu.. Satyamaano???? Aakanae... Entae network punyaala... SatyamaKNneeee

----------


## sali

> Aircel keralathil veendum ennu news kandu... Tvm il signals aayennum kelkkunnuuu.. Satyamaano???? Aakanae... Entae network punyaala... SatyamaKNneeee


Pazhaya unlimited plans okke kaanane .......

----------


## teegy

> Aircel keralathil veendum ennu news kandu... Tvm il signals aayennum kelkkunnuuu.. Satyamaano???? Aakanae... Entae network punyaala... SatyamaKNneeee


ithu kure naalaayi kelkunnundu

----------


## teegy

BSNL to Slash 3G Data Rates by 50 Percent

Against the trend of rising mobile Internet tariff, state-run telecom company BSNL is likely to cut its 3G data rates by at least 50 percent once the next phase of its network expansion is completed.

"We estimate that 3G data rates can be reduced by at least 50 percent compared to prevailing rates under phase 8 of our network expansion," BSNL Chairman and Managing Director Anupam Shrivastav told PTI in an interview in Barcelona.

The company at present offers 3G mobile Internet at par with 2G rates of leading of telecom companies. It sells 1GB of 3G mobile Internet service for Rs. 175 and 2GB for Rs. 251.

"We have utilised over 90 percent of 3G capacity. If we reduce tariff right now, there can be sudden increase in traffic and network may not be able to bear the load. Once we expand this capacity to handle adequate traffic under phase 8, we will reduce rates," Shrivastav said.

The company is at present working on phase 7 network expansion plan which has an outlay of about Rs. 4,800 crores and is expected to be complete it by June this year.

The public sector firm has started working on phase 8 network expansion plan and expects to start issuing tender for this phase in the first quarter of financial year 2015-16.

The company was allocated 3G spectrum in 2009 but it has not been able to invest between 2009-13 in building network due to various procedural issues and mainly due to cash crunch that it faced after paying for two sets of airwaves - 3G and broadband wireless access spectrum in 2010.

Shrivastav said that to increase mobile Internet traffic capacity BSNL is tuning its network for next generation Internet ids known as IPv6 and adding more 3G capacity in its regional node centres.

Under phase 8, BSNL has plans to integrate Wi-Fi hotspots that it is rolling out in 2,500 cities and towns with 3G by end of next year to increase network capacity. "We are integrating our 3G network and these Wi-Fi hotspots for offloading traffic from 3G network. To connect with Wi-Fi, BSNL subscriber would not require any kind of permission. The 3G subscriber will automatically connect with wifi hotspot once he is within the range and free 3G network," Shrivastav said

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL to Slash 3G Data Rates by 50 Percent
> 
> Against the trend of rising mobile Internet tariff, state-run telecom company BSNL is likely to cut its 3G data rates by at least 50 percent once the next phase of its network expansion is completed.


Phase 7 expansion polum kazhinjittilla...phase 8 iniyeppo..ithokke oru 2 yrs kazhinju nokkiya mathiyavum...

----------


## Don Mathew

*Airtel join hands with China Mobile; eyes growth of 4G LTE ecosystem and affordable LTE devices*

Airtel announced a strategic collaboration with China Mobile under which the two companies will work towards the growth of the 4G ecosystem. China Mobile and Airtel plan to share relevant network, as well as product knowledge, best practices, and technical learnings to enable delivery of world-class affordable services to end users.

Airtel and China Mobile will also work together for development of relevant technical standards and interoperability testing.

Speaking on the occasion, Mr. Sunil Bharti Mittal said, “We are delighted to announce this landmark agreement with China Mobile. India and China account for nearly third of all the mobile subscribers globally and this partnership will provide a major platform for development and deployment of 4G and future mobile technology standards as both countries enter a phase of explosive data led growth. We are confident that the exchange of best practices and innovations will help in delivering affordable high speed mobile internet to the masses and contribute to the Indian Government’s ‘Digital India’ vision.”

China Mobile and Airtel will also aim to bring in cost efficiencies by driving synergies in their procurement strategies, among other collaborative efforts included in this MoU agreement.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Tata Docomo revises 3G packs in Kerala, 1GB to cost Rs 189*

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 2015 muthal broadband means 2mbps minum speed akan pokunu ennu kettu true annu


2013 il paranjatha ithu.. 2014 il 2mbps akkumennu..evide nadakkan aanu  :Ennekollu: 
ippozhum 360p video kananel buffering illathe pattilla
INDIA  :salut:

----------


## teegy

> Phase 7 expansion polum kazhinjittilla...phase 8 iniyeppo..ithokke oru 2 yrs kazhinju nokkiya mathiyavum...


oru 2 or 3 years enkilum sure. BB minimum speed polum ithu vare aayittilla.

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2013 il paranjatha ithu.. 2014 il 2mbps akkumennu..evide nadakkan aanu 
> ippozhum 360p video kananel buffering illathe pattilla
> INDIA


 :Laughing: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

> oru 2 or 3 years enkilum sure. BB minimum speed polum ithu vare aayittilla.


Athinu munne BSNL adachupootti povathe irunna mathi.. :Laughing: ...India il aake profit kittunna/bhedhapetta condition il BSNL ulla State kerala aanu...ivide polum last month around 8 lakhs customers nashtamayi....Ingane poyaal BSNL ethra kaalam undavumo aavo....Nashtam karanam kittiya 4G licenses okke thirichu elpichu...

----------


## teegy

> Athinu munne BSNL adachupootti povathe irunna mathi.....India il aake profit kittunna/bhedhapetta condition il BSNL ulla State kerala aanu...ivide polum last month around 8 lakhs customers nashtamayi....Ingane poyaal BSNL ethra kaalam undavumo aavo....Nashtam karanam kittiya 4G licenses okke thirichu elpichu...


hmm enthaavumo entho?

----------


## ParamasivaM

Asianet 1mbps unlimited broadband connection 555rs [including tax] kodukkunnundu..
good initiative
ivide @aatiprakkel jimmy use cheyyunnund

----------


## teegy

speed and connection engane und? capping illa?




> Asianet 1mbps unlimited broadband connection 555rs [including tax] kodukkunnundu..
> good initiative
> ivide @aatiprakkel jimmy use cheyyunnund

----------


## ParamasivaM

> speed and connection engane und? capping illa?


Illenna paranjath @Aattiprackel Jimmy

----------


## teegy

> Illenna paranjath @Aattiprackel Jimmy


kk...........

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Asianet 1mbps unlimited broadband connection 555rs [including tax] kodukkunnundu..
> good initiative
> ivide @aatiprakkel jimmy use cheyyunnund


Monthly 575 Varum

----------


## teegy

> Monthly 575 Varum



speed capinng undo?

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> speed capinng undo?


Illa..Speed Prblms Ith Vare Thonniyittilla.. Eppo Movie Downld cheyyan Ittaalum 120-140Range il Okke Speed Undakum

----------


## teegy

:Ok:  :Good: 




> Illa..Speed Prblms Ith Vare Thonniyittilla.. Eppo Movie Downld cheyyan Ittaalum 120-140Range il Okke Speed Undakum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Illa..Speed Prblms Ith Vare Thonniyittilla.. Eppo Movie Downld cheyyan Ittaalum 120-140Range il Okke Speed Undakum


Kollaallo... :Good: ...

Speed fluctuations undakarundo?

----------


## NANBAN

> Illa..Speed Prblms Ith Vare Thonniyittilla.. Eppo Movie Downld cheyyan Ittaalum 120-140Range il Okke Speed Undakum


ethra gb ningal use cheyum monthly?

----------


## NANBAN

> Kollaallo......
> 
> Speed fluctuations undakarundo?


Asianet aythu kondu Speed fluctuation onnum undakila ( according to my area and my connection) , but Fair usage policy undakumo ennu arinjal mathi

----------


## Don Mathew

*BSNL Ends Data Carry Forward Facility, unused data to be cancelled*

----------


## Don Mathew

> Asianet aythu kondu Speed fluctuation onnum undakila ( according to my area and my connection) , but Fair usage policy undakumo ennu arinjal mathi


Asianet Wired broadband fluctuations varan chance kooduthal aanu...customers nte ennam vallathe koodiyaal...

----------


## teegy

> *BSNL Ends Data Carry Forward Facility, unused data to be cancelled*


full chettatharam aanallo ipol kanichu koottunnath. ithu udane pootikkaan aarikkum

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> *BSNL Ends Data Carry Forward Facility, unused data to be cancelled*



athu yearly package eduthavarkku allae, monthly users'nu aayittillallo..

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Asianet Wired broadband fluctuations varan chance kooduthal aanu...customers nte ennam vallathe koodiyaal...



oru single line'l ninnu aanu avar customers'nu connection kodukunathu, appol orupadu customers aayal urapayum speed down aakum.. eppol indian rail & local cable tv chernnu broad band edukunude, ente frnd eduthu kuzhapamillanu paranju..

----------


## teegy

> oru single line'l ninnu aanu avar customers'nu connection kodukunathu, appol orupadu customers aayal urapayum speed down aakum.. eppol indian rail & local cable tv chernnu broad band edukunude, ente frnd eduthu kuzhapamillanu paranju..


inadian rail bb nalla complaint aanu kettallo

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> ethra gb ningal use cheyum monthly?


2GB kku Molil.. Movies Aanu Main,,

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Kollaallo......
> 
> Speed fluctuations undakarundo?


Illa,,,  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> full chettatharam aanallo ipol kanichu koottunnath. ithu udane pootikkaan aarikkum


Ippo Full Thepp aanu,,, Njaan BSNL aanu Use cheythirunne,,, Last Avanmaar Kola Thepp  :Kannilkuthu:  Njaan Nirthii,,

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Bsnl'lottu vilikumbol onnu call connect avanamenkil 3-4 vattam vilikanam.. Evanmaru ethu pootiche adagu..

----------


## teegy

> Bsnl'lottu vilikumbol onnu call connect avanamenkil 3-4 vattam vilikanam.. Evanmaru ethu pootiche adagu..


poottikaan vendi maathram aanu ipolathe kalikal okke.

----------


## Don Mathew

*BSNL pushed to third spot in Kerala circle, Vodafone scores second place: TRAI Report*

As per latest data from TRAI, BSNL has been pushed to third spot in Kerala circle by Vodafone which has become the second largest mobile operator in the state. BSNL has lost over 5 lakhs subscribers in the month of December and continued its free fall into January 2015.

The huge fall in subscriber base of BSNL was mainly due to deactivation of inactive users from its network. While BSNL registered a fall of 8% in subscriber base, most private operators registered 6% growth(except Reliance). This steady growth has helped Vodafone claim second spot with 71 lakhs subscribers in the state. Currently, Idea leads Kerala circle with 95 lakhs subscribers and BSNL were in second spot for long time until now.

Losing ground in most profitable circle

Last year BSNL had made a profit in only three territorial circles of Kerala, Jammu & Kashmir, and Odisha, Rs 396.80 crore in Kerala, Rs 9.37 crore in J&K and Rs 5.16 crores in Odisha. So Kerala circle is very important for BSNL as it is the only circle which made a 3 digit profit.Even when MNP was launched BSNL saw influx of users from other networks. But recently, BSNL was having series of issues in the circle for the last few months. Which includes recent SIM shortage, problems after migrating to new Intelligent Network and towers offline during power outages due to battery issues? As per BSNL these issues, as are now resolved, but this issue has given a negative reputation for the PSU in the state.

----------


## Don Mathew

Customer base in Kerala - (in Lakhs)

----------


## Don Mathew

> athu yearly package eduthavarkku allae, monthly users'nu aayittillallo..


Monthly users nteyum cut cheyyum ennu... :Yes:

----------


## Don Mathew

> full chettatharam aanallo ipol kanichu koottunnath. ithu udane pootikkaan aarikkum





> Ippo Full Thepp aanu,,, Njaan BSNL aanu Use cheythirunne,,, Last Avanmaar Kola Thepp  Njaan Nirthii,,





> Bsnl'lottu vilikumbol onnu call connect avanamenkil 3-4 vattam vilikanam.. Evanmaru ethu pootiche adagu..





> poottikaan vendi maathram aanu ipolathe kalikal okke.


Avanmar Vivaram arinju thudangi.... :Yes2: 



> *BSNL pushed to third spot in Kerala circle, Vodafone scores second place: TRAI Report*
> 
> As per latest data from TRAI, BSNL has been pushed to third spot in Kerala circle by Vodafone which has become the second largest mobile operator in the state. BSNL has lost over 5 lakhs subscribers in the month of December and continued its free fall into January 2015.

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2GB kku Molil.. Movies Aanu Main,,


Unlimited plan undayittu just 2GB'o... :Hoennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Illa,,,


Hmm...customers koodi kazhinjaal pani kittum.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ippo Full Thepp aanu,,, Njaan BSNL aanu Use cheythirunne,,, Last Avanmaar Kola Thepp  Njaan Nirthii,,


Ippo etha?.......

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Unlimited plan undayittu just 2GB'o...


Ippo Pazhe Pole Downldng Kuravanu,,,  :Ahupinne:

----------


## teegy

> Avanmar Vivaram arinju thudangi....


ellaarum bsnl il ninnu port out cheyyaan thudangy

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ippo Pazhe Pole Downldng Kuravanu,,,


Ennaalum unlimited plan eduthittu just 2GB... :Toobad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> ellaarum bsnl il ninnu port out cheyyaan thudangy


+ othiri connections deactivate aavunund...6 months validity theerunna karanam....Athaanu athrayum huge fall in customer base...

----------


## Bose hari

> Ennaalum unlimited plan eduthittu just 2GB...


201 roopa idea 2g unlimited phonil Njaan 3gb minimum theerkkum...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Don Mathew

BSNL phase 6 upgradation nadakunna kaaranam aanu ippozhulla network issues ennu parayapedunnu..ithu kazhinja phase 7 works thudangum..appo enthokke kaanendi varumo entho.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 201 roopa idea 2g unlimited phonil Njaan 3gb minimum theerkkum...


Pinnalla.... :Laughing:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Ennaalum unlimited plan eduthittu just 2GB...


 :Ahupinne:   :Ahupinne:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Unlimited plan undayittu just 2GB'o...


 :Hoennekollu:   :Hoennekollu:

----------


## NANBAN

> Ippo Pazhe Pole Downldng Kuravanu,,,


ee month maximum dwnload cheyan try chey , atleast oru 20gb+ ( Fairusage policy undo ennu ariyana )

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> 


 :Kannilkuthu:  BSNL alle..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> ee month maximum dwnload cheyan try chey , atleast oru 20gb+ ( Fairusage policy undo ennu ariyana )


Nwokkaatte...

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL alle..


Jimmy ippo Idea aano?

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Jimmy ippo Idea aano?


Athe Idea aanu..

----------


## Don Mathew

> Athe Idea aanu..


Puthiyathayittu eduthappol 3G offers vallom kittiyirunno?

----------


## kandahassan

> 2GB kku Molil.. Movies Aanu Main,,


2 padam download cheyyumpol 2 gb aakumallo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

Ippol use cheyyunnathu asianet broadband plan aanu 800 Per Month ...first 10 gb 3mb/s kittum pinneedangottu unlimited with 512 kbps..Njan one month 50-60 gb use cheyyarund ....Ee Rateil ithinekkal better sevanam vere ethelum teamz nalkunnundo ?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Ippol use cheyyunnathu asianet broadband plan aanu 800 Per Month ...first 10 gb 3mb/s kittum pinneedangottu unlimited with 512 kbps..Njan one month 50-60 gb use cheyyarund ....Ee Rateil ithinekkal better sevanam vere ethelum teamz nalkunnundo ?



EKM'l aano..? installation & modem ethra aayi..?

----------


## NANBAN

> EKM'l aano..? installation & modem ethra aayi..?


ee masam maximum dwnload cheyanam min 20gb

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ippol use cheyyunnathu asianet broadband plan aanu 800 Per Month ...first 10 gb 3mb/s kittum pinneedangottu unlimited with 512 kbps..Njan one month 50-60 gb use cheyyarund ....Ee Rateil ithinekkal better sevanam vere ethelum teamz nalkunnundo ?


512 kbps  :Thumb down:

----------


## Don Mathew

> ee masam maximum dwnload cheyanam min 20gb


Aalu maaripoyo?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> ee masam maximum dwnload cheyanam min 20gb


My minimum usage is 25 gb  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## kandahassan

> EKM'l aano..? installation & modem ethra aayi..?


Yes ...already naattil undayirunna connection ingottu shift cheythu ..

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> Yes ...already naattil undayirunna connection ingottu shift cheythu ..


Ethra aayi installation..??

----------


## NANBAN

> Aalu maaripoyo?


yes  i thought he has got the new plan of 1mbps unlimted from asianet , i just want to kanow what is the FUP of that plan , if its more than 20+gb , my friend want to take that  ( confusion between @Aattiprackel Jimmy  and @Chirakkal Sreehari)

----------


## NANBAN

> 512 kbps


ee Asianet Time based unlimted plan stop cheythathu oru nastam ayyi poyi

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> 2 padam download cheyyumpol 2 gb aakumallo


 :On The Quiet2:   :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Ippol use cheyyunnathu asianet broadband plan aanu 800 Per Month ...first 10 gb 3mb/s kittum pinneedangottu unlimited with 512 kbps..Njan one month 50-60 gb use cheyyarund ....Ee Rateil ithinekkal better sevanam vere ethelum teamz nalkunnundo ?


Enikk Athinekkal Better aaytt Thonniyath 510 Nte Plan Aanu.. Athakumbol No Limit,, 1Mbps Thanne Undakum... Ippo Kurach Busy aaanu Allel Chara para Downlaod cheyyal aarnnu..

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Puthiyathayittu eduthappol 3G offers vallom kittiyirunno?


 Oru Offerum Vannilla..  :Badpc:  Njaan 154 nte Aanu Cheyyar.. 3G Okke Pona Pokk..  :Kannilkuthu:

----------


## teegy

> Oru Offerum Vannilla..  Njaan 154 nte Aanu Cheyyar.. 3G Okke Pona Pokk..


250 unlimted plan alle. use chythittundo?

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> 250 unlimted plan alle. use chythittundo?


201 Alle..  :Think: :  201 nte Unlimted Cheythittund...

----------


## teegy

> 201 Alle.. :  201 nte Unlimted Cheythittund...


amount corect aayi orkkunnilla, speed cap ille?

----------


## sali

> amount corect aayi orkkunnilla, speed cap ille?


Jaan athanu use cheyyunne 201 unlimited" Speed to reduce to 40Kbps post 1.25 GB and to 20Kbps post 2.25 GB" (normal enikku speed 15 kb to 35kb vare kittarundu) pakshe idea ayathu kondu e plan jan 3 month continues use cheythappol enikku 1.25 Gb ennullathu 2.5Gb vare offer tharunundu monthly jan oru 5 or 6 GB vare mudippikarundu  :Giveup:

----------


## sali

Pakshe ente oru friend idea 646 (3GB unlimited plan after 3gb speed reduce to 80Kbps) use cheyyunne avan paranjathu avan eppol e plan 5Gb vare offer kittunundennu pinne avan rathri okke download cheythu monthly 12 - 14 Gb vare mudippikarundennu pakshe 2Mbps to 3Mbps vare speed normal kittum athu kazhinju speed kurayumbol ulla vishamama

----------


## teegy

> Pakshe ente oru friend idea 646 (3GB unlimited plan after 3gb speed reduce to 80Kbps) use cheyyunne avan paranjathu avan eppol e plan 5Gb vare offer kittunundennu pinne avan rathri okke download cheythu monthly 12 - 14 Gb vare mudippikarundennu pakshe 2Mbps to 3Mbps vare speed normal kittum athu kazhinju speed kurayumbol ulla vishamama


ok... planning to switch to idea 
atha chodhiche

----------


## Don Mathew

> My minimum usage is 25 gb


Mine is 40 GB.. :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Oru Offerum Vannilla..  Njaan 154 nte Aanu Cheyyar.. 3G Okke Pona Pokk..


Kidu speed aakumbol anganeyum chila preshnangal und... :Mr. Green:

----------


## teegy

> Mine is 40 GB..


last month usage 127 gb  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Don Mathew

*Mobile tariffs will go up within a year: COAI*

NEW DELHI: Huge outgo in spectrum auction by telecom operators will increase rates for mobile calls and other services in the long term, although it may not have any immediate impact on tariffs, industry body COAI said. 

"Not immediate, its going to take about nine months to a year before you begin to start seeing the impact in terms of the implementation, roll out, investment in new equipment, all of these things have to happen," COAI director general Rajan S Mathews told PTI when asked about the impact of spectrum auction on tariffs. 

He, however, added in the longer term, tariffs have to increase as the input cost of operators have been rising. 

"In the longer term, from the industry perspective you can't see how you continue to increase the input cost and not expect the output cost to increase. This just don't make economic sense," he said. 

The proceeds from the spectrum auction has already crossed Rs 1 lakh crore mark as aggressive bidding took place across all bands on the eighth day of the biggest sale of 2G and 3G airwaves. 

The amount is expected to rise further as there is spectrum which is yet to be sold. 

Incumbents Bharti Airtel, Vodafone, Idea Cellular and Reliance Communications are locked in horns with Reliance Jio and others to protect their existing spectrum holding in the ongoing auction that is crucial for providing mobile services. 

While incumbents have participated in auction to defend their existing spectrum, RJio, Telewings (Uninor), Tata Teleservices and Aircel are in fray for additional spectrum. 

According to a research report by Barclays, the spectrum payments by telecom operators will have a limited impact on their balance sheets in near term as the payments are on a deferred basis.

----------


## Don Mathew

Spectrum lelam vazhi kure avanmarde pocket nirayum...athinte vila kodukendath paavam janangalum.. :Vedi:

----------


## Don Mathew

> last month usage 127 gb


 :Surrender: 

Etha plan??

----------


## teegy

> Etha plan??


2800 pm. bsnl.

----------


## teegy

> *Mobile tariffs will go up within a year: COAI*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Huge outgo in spectrum auction by telecom operators will increase rates for mobile calls and other services in the long term, although it may not have any immediate impact on tariffs, industry body COAI said. 
> 
> "Not immediate, its going to take about nine months to a year before you begin to start seeing the impact in terms of the implementation, roll out, investment in new equipment, all of these things have to happen," COAI director general Rajan S Mathews told PTI when asked about the impact of spectrum auction on tariffs. 
> 
> He, however, added in the longer term, tariffs have to increase as the input cost of operators have been rising. 
> 
> "In the longer term, from the industry perspective you can't see how you continue to increase the input cost and not expect the output cost to increase. This just don't make economic sense," he said. 
> ...


ithinte kurave ullarunnu

----------


## kandahassan

> Mine is 40 GB..





> last month usage 127 gb


next month kaanichu tharameda  :Kettoda:  :Kettoda:

----------


## teegy

> next month kaanichu tharameda


angane aatte..... kavile pattu malsarathnu kanaam

----------


## Don Mathew

> 2800 pm. bsnl.


 :Hmmm: ....

Speed engane??

----------


## Don Mathew

> next month kaanichu tharameda


4G vannittu oru month 1 TB theerkanam...ithu ente kure nalayittulla aagraham aanu... :Laugh:

----------


## Bunny

> 4G vannittu oru month 1 TB theerkanam...ithu ente kure nalayittulla aagraham aanu...


Keralathil tanne alle :p

----------


## sali

> 4G vannittu oru month 1 TB theerkanam...ithu ente kure nalayittulla aagraham aanu...


Vannathu thanne eni vannalum speed limit undakum ellathinum

----------


## Don Mathew

> Vannathu thanne eni vannalum speed limit undakum ellathinum


4G within 2016 il India il established aakum.....US il T-Mobile okke unlimited 4G kodukunund...but unlimited plans onnum India il undakan ponilla... :Moodoff:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Keralathil tanne alle :p


Yes... :Mr. Green:

----------


## sali

> 4G within 2016 il India il established aakum.....US il T-Mobile okke unlimited 4G kodukunund...but unlimited plans onnum India il undakan ponilla...


Jan gulfil vachu use cheyyhatha 21 mbps okke ayirunnu speed but too costly athokke evideyum varumo avo evide eppol thanne 3G kku ethraya evide speed kittunne pinneya eni 4G max poyal ethra kityum  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Don Mathew

*Whatsapp Voice calling goes live, still needs invite for activation*

Whatsapp is by far the most popular instant messaging app available in the market. With over 700 million active users, it has given a substantial hit to the SMS revenues of mobile operators. Now it has launched the much-awaited voice calling feature through its newest update, which enables the ability to make VoIP calls using cellular data or WiFi connection at no added cost.

There have been other apps like Viber and Skype that have been offering voice calling since a long time but did not pose so much of a threat to telecom operators due to lack of mass scale uptake. Telecom major Bharti Airtel had announced that it will be launching dedicated VoIP data pack in addition to its existing data packs to make up for the loss of revenue through voice. But had to retract the differential charging proposal due to large scale protest on social media on grounds of net neutrality.

Whatsapp had been testing this feature for some time now with a closed group of users that had VoIP calling activated. The invite window where one user having the feature could invite another user was limited to a few hours the last time it was rolled out in a phased manner. This time around it appears to be a widespread rollout though it is still dependant on invitation. Whatsapp was bought over by Facebook which has its own messaging platform called ‘messenger’ which also offers VoIP calling, but Facebook has shown no intention of merging the two platforms. Also, whatsapp has a strong No-Ad policy and has a low annual fee equivalent to 1$ but till now it has only been giving extensions in validity for free to Indian subscribers without any deactivations.

How to activate voice calling in whatsapp?

Ensure you are on the latest version of Whatsapp
Highest version in the app store is 2.11.528 and on whatsapp website it is 2.11.531 also if you use third party app store Mobogenie you can get app version 2.12.5
After updating to the latest version you need to receive a call from another user who has the calling feature active on his phone. The phone call acts as an invitation.
After disconnecting the call you need to close and reopen WhatsApp and you will see the changed user interface.
The new UI adds a calls tab to the left of the chats app and adds a phone icon to the top right side of the chat window which can be clicked to initiate VoIP call.
Most users in India do not have a credit card which is why they cannot pay for the subscription of WhatsApp if it were to start charging, but as the government may regularise the OTT players to create a uniform playing field between mobile operators and them, they may look at tying up with operators for carrier bundled billing for these services.

----------


## Don Mathew

> Jan gulfil vachu use cheyyhatha 21 mbps okke ayirunnu speed but too costly athokke evideyum varumo avo evide eppol thanne 3G kku ethraya evide speed kittunne pinneya eni 4G max poyal ethra kityum


Gulf il kittiya athupolokke thanne ivideyum kittum....

Airtel already pala idathum 4G network und....Bangalore,Kolkatta,Pune,Nagpur,Ludhiyana etc

----------


## Bunny

> Yes...


Noki irunno ippo kittum :p

----------


## indi commandos

> 4G within 2016 il India il established aakum.....US il T-Mobile okke unlimited 4G kodukunund...but unlimited plans onnum India il undakan ponilla...


uropel okke cheap alle.. romanial unlimited 15 uro ollu

----------


## teegy

> ....
> 
> Speed engane??


4 mbps upto 30 gb, then 2 mbps. average 2mbps kittum

----------


## teegy

> 4G vannittu oru month 1 TB theerkanam...ithu ente kure nalayittulla aagraham aanu...


entu nalla nadakkaatha sopnam

----------


## Don Mathew

> uropel okke cheap alle.. romanial unlimited 15 uro ollu


4G thanne aano?....Western Europe il okke van kathi aanu?  :Cold:

----------


## Don Mathew

> 4 mbps upto 30 gb, then 2 mbps. average 2mbps kittum


Veettil pandu oru 4 mbps BSNL broadband collection eduthittu 400 kbps kittiyaal bhaagyam enna avastha aayirunnu....around 300 kbps kittiyirunnu......sahikettu cut cheythu.. :Mad:

----------


## Don Mathew

> entu nalla nadakkaatha sopnam


Unlimited 4G plan vannaal sughamayittu nadakum.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## sali

> Unlimited 4G plan vannaal sughamayittu nadakum....


Varum theerchayayum ennuttu oru 899 unlimited plan varum (after 3GB speed reduce to 80Kbps ) engane oru plan kittiyittu valla karyam undo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Varum theerchayayum ennuttu oru 899 unlimited plan varum (after 3GB speed reduce to 80Kbps ) engane oru plan kittiyittu valla karyam undo


Caping illatha plan nte kaaryama paranje...US il T mobile nu undayirunnu...ivide angane okke varumo entho... :Mda:

----------


## sali

> Caping illatha plan nte kaaryama paranje...US il T mobile nu undayirunnu...ivide angane okke varumo entho...


Caping ellatha oru 3G plan eppol nammude nattil undo  :Ahupinne:  adhyam athil oru theerumanm ayittu pore 4G okke pratheekshikkunnathu

----------


## NANBAN

> 2800 pm. bsnl.


ningalukku asianet try cheythu  koode for 2700 12mbps upto 60gb and after that 1 mbps unlimted( ( if you are an asianet digital tv user1.5mbps unlimted after 60gb)

else 2499 50mbps usage limit 160gb ( if you are an asianet digital tv user get extra 20gb free usage so 180gb)

your maximum usage ethra verum?

----------


## NANBAN

> Varum theerchayayum ennuttu oru 899 unlimited plan varum (after 3GB speed reduce to 80Kbps ) engane oru plan kittiyittu valla karyam undo


unlimted ayyitu Capping illatha 2G paln kerala thil available anno?

----------


## teegy

> ningalukku asianet try cheythu  koode for 2700 12mbps upto 60gb and after that 1 mbps unlimted( ( if you are an asianet digital tv user1.5mbps unlimted after 60gb)
> 
> else 2499 50mbps usage limit 160gb ( if you are an asianet digital tv user get extra 20gb free usage so 180gb)
> 
> your maximum usage ethra verum?


minimum 50 Gb usage und, but ivde asianet cable illa, cable service provider is den and they offer railnet. their plan's not good for me.

----------


## Don Mathew

> Caping ellatha oru 3G plan eppol nammude nattil undo  adhyam athil oru theerumanm ayittu pore 4G okke pratheekshikkunnathu


Enganum Biriyani koduthaalo... :Komali:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Asianet lottu mariyalo enna alochanayil aanu.. 510 plan. 1mbps full
bsnl lum worst anenn kettu customer care... problem vannaal pettu
pinne ullathu Railwire... 749+tax..40gb 1mbps full...620- 20gb 1mbps

best plan wise Asianet thanne.. But service koode nokkumbo its Railwire hands down..!
confused!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> minimum 50 Gb usage und, but ivde asianet cable illa, cable service provider is den and they offer railnet. their plan's not good for me.


2.8k kku 4mbps full unlimited kittum railwire nte.

----------


## sali

> unlimted ayyitu Capping illatha 2G paln kerala thil available anno?


A v dunnu ..... capping undayittu avanmmare mudippikkunnu pinneya

----------


## sali

> Enganum Biriyani koduthaalo...


Vishwasam athalle ellam  :Hoennekollu:

----------


## NANBAN

http://www.railwire.co.in/tarrifs-and-plans.php

SME Access

Port Speed	Monthly Rental** (INR)
1 MBPS	2,199  


ithu entha ? @teegy @ParamasivaM

----------


## sali

E relaince and Facebook chernnu free internet ennokke kelkkunnu FB pinne vere ethokkeyo sites browseing undennu kettu arenkilum use cheythirunno  :Ahupinne:

----------


## NANBAN

> Asianet lottu mariyalo enna alochanayil aanu.. 510 plan. 1mbps full
> bsnl lum worst anenn kettu customer care... problem vannaal pettu
> pinne ullathu Railwire... 749+tax..40gb 1mbps full...620- 20gb 1mbps
> 
> best plan wise Asianet thanne.. But service koode nokkumbo its Railwire hands down..!
> confused!


Oru month asianet eduthu nokku like cheythu illa enkil vere nokkam

----------


## teegy

> E relaince and Facebook chernnu free internet ennokke kelkkunnu FB pinne vere ethokkeyo sites browseing undennu kettu arenkilum use cheythirunno


reliance users nu mathrame ullu. android app install cheyyanam, restricted access aanu. for 32 websites i think.

----------


## teegy

> http://www.railwire.co.in/tarrifs-and-plans.php
> 
> SME Access
> 
> Port SpeedMonthly Rental** (INR)
> 1 MBPS2,199  
> 
> 
> ithu entha ? @teegy @ParamasivaM


means small and medium enterprises. plans for small and home businesses only

----------


## teegy

> 2.8k kku 4mbps full unlimited kittum railwire nte.


yes, onnu try chythu nokkanam

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Oru month asianet eduthu nokku like cheythu illa enkil vere nokkam


Asianet edukkunnathinu kodukkenam near 3k installation charges including modem.
pinne 1 month kazhinj maran ennokke paranjal.. :

----------


## NANBAN

> Asianet edukkunnathinu kodukkenam near 3k installation charges including modem.
> pinne 1 month kazhinj maran ennokke paranjal.. :


3k insallation??

1000 modem price + 1 month rent so 1575 alle aku

----------


## NANBAN

> means small and medium enterprises. plans for small and home businesses only


appom 1MBPS sped kittumo?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 3k insallation??
> 
> 1000 modem price + 1 month rent so 1575 alle aku


Aaro 3k akumenn paranjirunnu.

----------


## NANBAN

> Aaro 3k akumenn paranjirunnu.


avrude customer careil onnu ask cheythu nokku

----------


## teegy

> appom 1MBPS sped kittumo?


kittanam.......

----------


## NANBAN

> kittanam.......


appom ningalukku athu eduthal pore 1MBPS means 8mbps alle?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Vishwasam athalle ellam


 :Ahupinne: .....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Asianet lottu mariyalo enna alochanayil aanu.. 510 plan. 1mbps full
> bsnl lum worst anenn kettu customer care... problem vannaal pettu
> pinne ullathu Railwire... 749+tax..40gb 1mbps full...620- 20gb 1mbps
> 
> best plan wise Asianet thanne.. But service koode nokkumbo its Railwire hands down..!
> confused!


Railwire ellayidathum available aano??

----------


## Don Mathew

*MTS Completes Six Years In India; Introduces Exciting Offers For Its Voice Customers*

MTS today announced the MTS Anniversary Offer for its voice customers across all its 9 circles – i.e. Delhi, Rajasthan, Gujarat, Karnataka, Kerala, Tamil Nadu, Uttar Pradesh (West), Kolkata and West Bengal. As a part of the initiative, the company will provide full talk- time to its prepaid voice customers on a recharge of Rs 87. In addition, customers will also get 500 MB of data with a validity of one month. All customers recharging with Rs 87 will also get 100 (local + National) SMS free along with free subscription of VAS pack for one month which includes 1 free caller ring back tune (CRBT) and ‘Music Unlimited Subscription’ (MUS).

MTS-India-New-DataPacks

Summary of MTS Anniversary Offerings

· Full talk-time of Rs 87

· FREE Data of 500 MB

· 100 FREE (Local + National) Messages

· FREE 1000 minutes to make local MTS to MTS calls

· One month VAS pack subscription which includes 1 free CRBT, Music Unlimited Subscription and Health Tips

· Validity of 30 days

----------


## Don Mathew

*BSNL market share down to single digit, over 30% inactive users*

Before Starting Services by Private operators in the year 1994 BSNL (then DOT) was the backbone of the country’s telecom network with 100% market share along with MTNL. Thereafter the Monopoly position slowly started to decline, and has continued steadily year after year particularly after 2003. The Overall Market Share of BSNL from the level of 100% has now come down and in the month of January 2015 has touched single digit as per the data published by TRAI. BSNL’s overall market share now stands at 9.90%. The company’s wireless connections as on 31st January 2015 are 80.15 Million and wireline Connections are 16.80 million whereas the total Telephone connections in India are 979.21 million.

Its mobile market share dipped to 8.42% and its fixed line market share dipped to 62.53% during the same month last year where it was 10.46% and 64.90% respectively at the end of 31.03.2014. It has lost 1.24 million mobile customers during the month whereas private operators added 8.87 million and it also lost 1.32 lakhs wireline customers. Losses in wireline customer base are happening continuously for more than a decade. It had 29.50 million fixed-line customers in January 2009 which now came down to 16.80 million at end of January 2015, a decrease of 12.70 million lines in just 6 years.

The BSNL’s VLR Data is one of the lowest in the industry. VLR Data is that the proportion of active mobile customers in the total mobile customer base. The VLR data calculated here is on the basis of active subscribers in VLR on the date of Peak VLR (Visitor Location Register) of the particular month for which the data is being collected. This data is to be taken from the switches having the purge time of not more than 72 hours.

As per the data released by TRAI it was 69.59% for BSNL during the month of January 2015 whereas the top four companies Airtel, Vodafone Idea & RCOM have more than 90% of VLR data. This means that the BSNL has a large proportion of inactive customers than the top 4 service providers. It has accumulated the inactive customers over a period of time without deactivation of inactive users from its network. From analyzing the TRAI data, it is understood that the company started to deactivate the inactive users from the beginning of the year. Due to deactivation and surrender the company lost almost 14.50 million customers only during the first 10 months of the year 2014-15. VLR data of 69.59% reflects that the company still has very high number of inactive customers (more than 30%) to be removed from the network i.e. still it has around 24.36 million inactive customers. If all the inactive customers are removed its overall market share may be reduced to less than 8%, that means the current market share shown by the company is boosted by around 1.9% fictitiously.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Railwire ellayidathum available aano??


Njangade local cable operators vazhi aanu.. athukond thanne service kidu ayirikkum!
Kottayathu ellayidathum thanne undenn thonnunnu.

----------


## baadshahmian

photon max 3g use cheythu thudangi...kollaam.....oru usb blug undel athilott kuthi on cheythaal wifi hub aayum work aavum....decent speed und bangaloreil....in my area i get 1mbps-7mbps....

----------


## sali

> photon max 3g use cheythu thudangi...kollaam.....oru usb blug undel athilott kuthi on cheythaal wifi hub aayum work aavum....decent speed und bangaloreil....in my area i get 1mbps-7mbps....


Keralathil athra mecham ella enna kettathu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Njangade local cable operators vazhi aanu.. athukond thanne service kidu ayirikkum!
> Kottayathu ellayidathum thanne undenn thonnunnu.


Perumbavur area il undo ennu engane ariyaan pattum?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Keralathil athra mecham ella enna kettathu


Keralathil coverage okke mosham aanu...

----------


## teegy

> Perumbavur area il undo ennu engane ariyaan pattum?


local cable providers nodu chodhichaal pore?

----------


## Don Mathew

> local cable providers nodu chodhichaal pore?


ivide Mikka townilum seperate providers aanu..ente veettile cable network operator ku ee facility illa...vere ethenkilum undo ennariyaan aanu..?

----------


## Don Mathew

http://telecomtalk.info/frequency-ba...cation/132738/

----------


## teegy

> Mikka townilum seperate providers aanu..ente veettile cable network operator ku ee facility illa...vere ethenkilum undo ennariyaan aanu..?


asianet or den avde undo? cable connection illathe avar net connection kodukkunnund

----------


## Don Mathew

> asianet or den avde undo?


Pandu undayirunnu...ippo nirthi ennu thonunnu...

----------


## Bose hari

3G 1 day unlimited/1/2gb packs undo eppol ethelum networkil..?

----------


## teegy

Idea launches 3G services in Delhi on 900 MHz spectrum

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> 3G 1 day unlimited/1/2gb packs undo eppol ethelum networkil..?



BSNL 1gb/10 days for 65 anenu thonunu april 1 muthal unde..

----------


## teegy

> 3G 1 day unlimited/1/2gb packs undo eppol ethelum networkil..?


for 68 rs. 



> BSNL 1gb/10 days for 65 anenu thonunu april 1 muthal unde..

----------


## sali

> for 68 rs.


E offer ethra thavana venemenkilum use cheyyan pattumo ...eppol 10 days kazhiyunnathinu munpu veendu recharge cheyyan  :Ahupinne:

----------


## teegy

> E offer ethra thavana venemenkilum use cheyyan pattumo ...eppol 10 days kazhiyunnathinu munpu veendu recharge cheyyan


cheyyaanu thonunnu

----------


## Don Mathew

Idea ippo 2 months aayittu enik 1 GB 3G offer cheyyumbol extra 250 mb free aayittu tharunnu..vere aarkenkilum kittunundo ithu?  :Huh:

----------


## teegy

> Idea ippo 2 months aayittu enik 1 GB 3G offer cheyyumbol extra 250 mb free aayittu tharunnu..vere aarkenkilum kittunundo ithu?


continuous data charge cheyyunavarku aaditional data kodukunund,  idea and vodafone

----------


## Don Mathew

> continuous data charge cheyyunavarku aaditional data kodukunund,  idea and vodafone


Njan ippo 4years continous aayittu 3G recharge cheyyunund... :Laughing:

----------


## teegy

> Njan ippo 4years continous aayittu 3G recharge cheyyunund...


ok, athaarikkum reason

----------


## teegy

Microsoft believes in net neutrality: VP Skype

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/t...w/46764995.cms

----------


## teegy

Uninor offers free Wikipedia access to mobile users in the country

----------


## jeseus

> E offer ethra thavana venemenkilum use cheyyan pattumo ...eppol 10 days kazhiyunnathinu munpu veendu recharge cheyyan


ellaa pattillaa 3 times pattollu...

----------


## sali

> ellaa pattillaa 3 times pattollu...


Athu vallatha chathiyayippoyi  :Moodoff:

----------


## onliner

I recently shifted to chandapura area of bangalore-was using mblaze WiFi..Palakkad ayirunapo almost 150 kbps speed kitiyad IPO ulla speed 20 kbps( speedtest polum showing just 420 kbps)__so planning to change it--eda Ivade speed ulla connection..including broadband

----------


## teegy

BSNL offers free, unlimited pan-India calling from landline at night


To boost landline business, the state-run BSNL today announced unlimited free calling scheme during night hours from its fixed line phones to any operator including mobile phones anywhere in the country from 1 May.

The scheme would be operational between 9 am to 7 pm and would cover all type of connections, BSNL said in a statement.

"BSNL has introduced unlimited free calling during night hours from its landline phones to all landline phones and mobile phones of all service provider's network on all India basis from 1 May," BSNL said.

Under the scheme, all major landline general plans of rural and urban areas, landline special plans as well as all major Combo (landline with broadband) plans are covered.

As per latest Trai data, BSNL which dominates landline market was the biggest loser of fixed-line customers in February while Airtel emerged as top gainer. The company had over 1.66 crore landlines at the end of February.

Even after losing 162,556 landline customers in February, the company dominated the market with 62.26 per cent share.

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

idea 3g Van Thepp aanallo..  :Doh:

----------


## sali

> idea 3g Van Thepp aanallo..


Enthu patti

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

:Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> idea 3g Van Thepp aanallo..


?????..........

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Ororo avasthakal.. :Ennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

MTS Karnataka il 40G plan vettichuruki 30 GB aaki....ividem angane aakan chance und... :Doh:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Ororo avasthakal..


BSNL  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## michael

3g dongle ethaanu best athupolae thannae mobilil 3g ethaanu nallathu pravasi jeevitham kazhinnu INI naatilekku

----------


## teegy

> 3g dongle ethaanu best athupolae thannae mobilil 3g ethaanu nallathu pravasi jeevitham kazhinnu INI naatilekku


huawei or dlink

----------


## michael

> huawei or dlink


Thanks connection ethaayirikkum nallathu

----------


## Don Mathew

> Thanks connection ethaayirikkum nallathu


Keralathil aanel Idea.........

----------


## michael

> Keralathil aanel Idea.........


Thanks idea thannae edukkaan theerumanichu

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

Bsnl Naa Puckaa Mass,,,   :Laughing:

----------


## Iyyer The Great

> Bsnl Naa Puckaa Mass,,,


 :Laughing: ......

----------


## Harry

> Bsnl Naa Puckaa Mass,,,


unused data adutha rechargil add aakumennum paranju pattichu.  :Confused:  ee week 68rs recharge undaayirunnilla

----------


## Harry

> Bsnl Naa Puckaa Mass,,,





> ......


STV offerinte validity kurachu  :Confused: 
 68rs- 1 week
139-15 days
155-22 days

----------


## Free Thinker

Cheap and good web hosting service provider ethanu?....

----------


## Leader

Any one knows how to fix netgear router issues?

My laptop and devices shows wifi signal but no internet. Router page says "no inetenet" . I can connect to internet when I connect Modem directly to laptop.

netgear won't support over phone as it is 8 months old, to get support I should buy a care product (70$ for 6 months..) or one time fix for 40 $... crap.

that guys said the 'bridge between modem and router lost" and he can't fix until I pay.

does anyone know here?

btw, This will be my last netgear product.. not anymore.

----------


## nidzrulez

sorry..i dnt know wer shud i post this...regarding best hard drives..external power ullathu ano without power ano nallathu?

----------


## onliner

> sorry..i dnt know wer shud i post this...regarding best hard drives..external power ullathu ano without power ano nallathu?


Without power options are available up to 2 tb storage.u can get Samsung M3 2tb at around 6500 in online stores..and even WD cost below 7k

----------


## nidzrulez

> Without power options are available up to 2 tb storage.u can get Samsung M3 2tb at around 6500 in online stores..and even WD cost below 7k


Thanks.. Ihv been using wd 1tb portable fr past 3yrs..had to get it replaced 3times frm d company.. Each time stopped wrkin after few mnths.. My main use is connecting to led tv and watchin movies fr long hours.. Athukondano enaryilla.. So i need to know which one s gud for ds purpose?

----------


## onliner

> Thanks.. Ihv been using wd 1tb portable fr past 3yrs..had to get it replaced 3times frm d company.. Each time stopped wrkin after few mnths.. My main use is connecting to led tv and watchin movies fr long hours.. Athukondano enaryilla.. So i need to know which one s gud for ds purpose?


Am not using it connecting to tv..it should work. Its even working when connected to my phone..I own two 1 tb drives..Seagate expansion and Samsung m3 and one 2 tb Samsung m3.no issues so far.. The best 3 are Seagate,WD and Samsung .Samsung is actually built by Seagate itself

----------


## anakkaran

virus affected aya wd external hd ralshichedukkan pattumo..??

----------


## Don Mathew

*Airtel to launch 4G in Kochi, Operator asks people to upgrade SIM for FREE*

http://telecomtalk.info/airtel-4g-kerala-kochi/139403/

 :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Don Mathew

*Idea to join 4G league by 2016, will launch it services in phased manner*

Idea, which was staying away from the 4G launch earlier, has decided to enter into the market vigorously. The company has made announcements of its 4G LTE services along with its quarterly results.

According to Idea, the services will be launched in Kerala, Maharashtra & Goa, Andhra Pradesh, Karnataka, Madhya Pradesh & Chhattisgarh, Punjab, Haryana, North East, Tamil Nadu and Orissa, in a phased manner. The service will be deployed across these areas on 1800 MHz spectrum band and the necessary steps are already initiated. The launch will most probably occur between January to March.

Besides, Idea also said that the company will introduce its own sets of ‘digital services’ across various segments like entertainment, information, communication etc. in the next financial year.

The company’s change of mind in case of 4G is due to the explosive rise of 4G devices in India. According to reports, around 1 lakh 4G devices are sold in India per week and they cost less than 3G devices. ZTE Q Lux and Lenovo K3 Note are two popular devices of this segment. ZTE Q lux costs Rs. 4,999, the cheapest in the range.

Meanwhile, the telecom operators are in a dilemma on how to monetize their investments in 3G. The telecom operators most probably use their recently won 3G spectrum to deploy 4G.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Reliance Jio can use KSEB towers to install optical fibre cables: Kerala High Court*

Kerala High Court has approved to the consent order given to Reliance Jio Infotech Pvt. Ltd., to use Kerala State Electricity Board’s (KSEB) towers for installation of its optical fibre cables (for 4G services).

The Court added that any telecom operator who wishes to bring in 4G services can seek permission to use KSEB towers. The verdict was passed in a petition filed by COAI and its members questioning the order that permitted the installation.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Airtel 4G services go LIVE in 296 towns across India*

Bharti Airtel Limited, today announced the commercial launch of its high speed 4G services (also called LTE) in 296 towns across India. This follows the successful trial of services in select cities and the feedback received from customers.

Airtel also announced the launch of a new carrier agnostic mobile app – ‘Wynk Movies’ – a first of its kind movie mall that will offer a specially curated library of thousands of movies and other popular videos. This follows the successful launch of Wynk Music and establishes Airtel as the only mobile operator in India to offer OTT (Over-the-Top) mobile applications that work across carriers.

Announcing the launch, Gopal Vittal, MD & CEO, Bharti Airtel (India & South Asia) said, “At Airtel, the customer is at the heart of everything we do and therefore we first opened our 4G network to some of them for their valuable feedback. With the help of the feedback received from the beta launches, we have now built India’s first commercial 4G network that will make high speed mobile broadband a reality. The national roll-out today is another small step in our journey to be the most innovative and customer focused brand.”

“We also believe that an open platform is critical to developing an ecosystem that nurtures innovation and enabling our consumers to access a myriad set of possibilities on their mobile phones. Our 4G network is therefore built on an open partner ecosystem model that brings together the best in the industry and introduces the market to these never before experiences. Together with our network and device partners, we have enabled a deeper proliferation of 4G in the country and I take this opportunity to thank them for working with us to introduce India to the amazing 4G experience”, Gopal added.

4G at 3G prices: Airtel customers can enjoy 4G at 3G data prices with packs starting at Rs. 25. In addition, with every 4G SIM swap, Airtel is offering six months of unlimited music streaming and downloads on ‘Wynk Music’ and five free movies per month for six months on the Eros Now channel of ‘Wynk Movies’.

----------


## Don Mathew

*Participate in Airtel 4G Challenge and get your bills paid by Airtel for life!*

Bharti Airtel has announced for a 4G Challenge, a test of download speed using Airtel 4G/LTE mobile connection against the speed of mobile internet services offered by other operators. The challenge, open in four cities — Delhi, Mumbai, Bangalore and Kolkata asks people to try the speed at designated centres, using the mobile devices offered at the centres. The challenge will be entirely conducted by an external agency to ensure transparency.

This is a three-step challenge, involving testing and comparing download speeds for: One (1) mp3 song (5MB approx.), one (1) mobile game (50 MB approx.), and one (1) video clip (150MB approx.) on mobile phone network of different operators. Mobile phones and the SIM cards of all operators needed for the challenge will be provided at the event. The winner, who successfully beats the download speed on the Airtel representative’s device for all 3 steps is entitled to a fixed amount of one million, which is estimated as a lifetime usage charges of mobile connection in a normal scenario. The prize will be given within a period of 60 days from winning the challenge.

For participation, people are requested to fill a form online with details such as full name, current and valid mobile phone number, e-mail id, choice of location for participating in the Challenge, current network provider, type of network. Out of the 400 participants expected, 100 participants will be chosen for each city.

The eligible challengers will be chosen within a period of three days from the date of the end of the Campaign Period (6 August 2015 to 2 October 2015) by an independent external agency through a random draw of lots from the registrations received within the Campaign Period for each City. The eligible challengers will be informed about the date and time of challenge, one week in advance.

For eligible challengers who have travelled from their city to the chosen location to take the challenge, Airtel will reimburse the travel cost up to 10,000 per challenger. Each eligible challenger must carry a print out of the selection mail and a valid Photo ID card to enter the venue. More terms and conditions of Airtel 4G challenge can be found here.

----------


## Don Mathew



----------


## Don Mathew

*Tata DoCoMo is strengthening its 3G network in Kerala by installing more towers*

As a part of its 3G network enhancement, Tata DoCoMo is planning to expand its network in Kerala by adding more than 300 new 3G towers across the state.

Ashok Ghose, MBU Head, Karnataka and Kerala Circles, Tata Teleservices Limited, said, “We are very excited about the announcement of our new network expansion plans as they are planned strategically in line with the company’s business focus of closer customer engagement and enhanced customer experience,” at a press conference that was held in Kochi on Wednesday.

“Kerala being one of our key markets in the south region due to the rapid uptake of subscriber base,has been a prime investment markets for us . The growing popularity and penetration of smartphones has led to a burgeoning demand for high speed data services,” he added.

tata-docomo-kerala

A total of 109 new towers will be added in this financial year across Chavakkad, Changanassery, Cherthala, Kannur, Kasargod, Palakkad, Thalassery, and Varkala. There are plans to install more than 200 new 3G towers in this quarter.

Also read: TATA Docomo expands 3G network in Kerala, adds four new cities

Explaining about the company’s latest innovative data pack for its customers in Kerala, Ashok Ghose said “The company has launched an innovative data pack for its customers in Kerala, which offers 1GB of high speed 3G data at an economical price of Rs. 189. Additionally, Tata DoCoMo customers can now dial USSD Code *141*000# through their pre-paid number to avail 100MB of free 3G data as a part of this inaugural offer. This offer is applicable only in newly launched 3G towns.The company has also introduced an interactive and user-friendly *123# (Dial *123#) platform, which enables a customer to choose from a wide array of exciting offers on both voice and data as per usage and preference. Consumers can check on this platform before recharging to get best offer customised to their respective usage.”

Speaking about Tata DoCoMo’s move to introduce their 4G connectivity, which has already been introduced by other players, Ashok Ghose said, “In the last spectrum auction, we have picked up spectrum for Delhi, Mumbai and Andhra Pradesh. 2G did not end with the introduction of 3G, we believe 4G will also co exist the same way.”

----------


## jeseus

njan vodafoneil ninnu relianceileykku mariyaloo ennu alochikkunnu... vodafone kathi vechu kollunnu.... reliance offerntey karyathil kidu...
ee oru change eganey ondakum? change cheythal pinney 3 months verey port cheyyyan pattilla... athu kondu abhiprayam arayunnu

----------


## Don Mathew

> njan vodafoneil ninnu relianceileykku mariyaloo ennu alochikkunnu... vodafone kathi vechu kollunnu.... reliance offerntey karyathil kidu...
> ee oru change eganey ondakum? change cheythal pinney 3 months verey port cheyyyan pattilla... athu kondu abhiprayam arayunnu


Reliance coverage issues und...work place and home signal strength aavshyathinu undo ennu aadhyam anweshichere..

----------


## jeseus

> Reliance coverage issues und...work place and home signal strength aavshyathinu undo ennu aadhyam anweshichere..


home ondu.. work ayittillaa... vodafone oru rakshyum ellaa....marana mass

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> Thanks.. Ihv been using wd 1tb portable fr past 3yrs..had to get it replaced 3times frm d company.. Each time stopped wrkin after few mnths.. My main use is connecting to led tv and watchin movies fr long hours.. Athukondano enaryilla.. So i need to know which one s gud for ds purpose?


WD pasport vangathirikunatha nallathu  manufacturing issue entho und offcil monthly 1-2 enam adichu pokunu mathravumala inbuilt board ayathinal repair cheyanum patunila  :Doh:

----------


## jeseus

BSNL adipoli aaano? portcheyyan aanu

----------


## teegy

> BSNL adipoli aaano? portcheyyan aanu


adipili onnum alla.....

----------


## jeseus

> adipili onnum alla.....


compare to vodafone?

----------


## teegy

> compare to vodafone?


kooduthal coverage und, cost kuravaanu bsnl. but ninna nilpil 3g range pokum, range undelum chilapol speed kaanilla.

vodafone is fine, athyavasham nalla coverage und, 3g

----------


## anakkaran

......................

----------


## jeseus

Gud news for bsnl broadband user... frm oct 1st min speed 2mbps.......

----------


## Don Mathew

> home ondu.. work ayittillaa... vodafone oru rakshyum ellaa....marana mass


Idea kola mass aanu.. :Bigboss:

----------


## Don Mathew

> BSNL adipoli aaano? portcheyyan aanu


Mandatharam kaanikaruthu BSNL ileku port cheythu....BSNL--> " Vilayo thucham..gunamo...athilere thucham.." :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

Aarenkilum Airtel 4G use cheyythu thudangiyo..??.They started their services in Kochi and Calicut... :Clap:

----------


## vishnugk88



----------


## teegy

> 


kandariyaam enthaavumrnnu

----------


## renjuus

> kandariyaam enthaavumrnnu


ethu pre fup aanu ennanu kettathu..athu kondu enikku gunamillaa... :Moodoff:

----------


## teegy

> ethu pre fup aanu ennanu kettathu..athu kondu enikku gunamillaa...


aanelum kurachu perkku prayojanam kittum, pinne epola ithu pinvalikkunath ennu parayaan pattilla.
rent free plan etho okke last day cancel chythu.

----------


## renjuus

> aanelum kurachu perkku prayojanam kittum, pinne epola ithu pinvalikkunath ennu parayaan pattilla.
> rent free plan etho okke last day cancel chythu.


yes..kure plansinu gunam kittum..ivarkku ennal pinn epost FUP 2mbps aakkikkoode... :Wallbash:

----------


## teegy

> yes..kure plansinu gunam kittum..ivarkku ennal pinn epost FUP 2mbps aakkikkoode...


kurachu kazhinju rate koottaan aarikkum plan

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Aarenkilum Airtel 4G use cheyythu thudangiyo..??.They started their services in Kochi and Calicut...


 :Ennekollu:   :Ennekollu:  Airtel

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> 


Enthoke paranjalum BSNL ilekk Ille..  :Ho:

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

> Idea kola mass aanu..


Kola Mass Thanne But Kodum Massil Mb Theerum  :Laughing:

----------


## NANBAN

> 


1gb/2gb vere alle ullu 2mbps?

----------


## vishnugk88

> 1gb/2gb vere alle ullu 2mbps?


athe.............

----------


## Robinhood

Airtel 4G lekku upgrade cheythu...Adipoli speed...Avg 1.2 MB/sec okke download speed kittunnundu...

----------


## Robinhood

> Aarenkilum Airtel 4G use cheyythu thudangiyo..??.They started their services in Kochi and Calicut...


Adipoli aanu..bt 4G range illenkil 2G ye kittu...3G kittilla...3G venemenkil separate recharge cheyyanam...3G license illathathaanu prashnam...
Ippol 4G starting pack 145 aanu...500MB 15 days...Then 255 for 1 GB 30 days...

----------


## Don Mathew

> 


Ippo kittum..nokkiyirunno.. :Laughing:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Airtel


India il ettavum kooduthal customers ulla network..Keralathil ichiri purakottu aanenne ullu... :Engane:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Kola Mass Thanne But Kodum Massil Mb Theerum


Speed koodumbol athu swabhavikamalle... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Airtel 4G lekku upgrade cheythu...Adipoli speed...Avg 1.2 MB/sec okke download speed kittunnundu...


Max speed ethra kitti...1.2 MB/s okke 4G standard vechu min. speed aanu.. :Wink:

----------


## Don Mathew

> Adipoli aanu..bt 4G range illenkil 2G ye kittu...3G kittilla...3G venemenkil separate recharge cheyyanam...3G license illathathaanu prashnam...
> Ippol 4G starting pack 145 aanu...500MB 15 days...Then 255 for 1 GB 30 days...


Ohh...Keralathil Airtel 3G license illathathu pani aayallo... :Doh: 

Kochi il engane und 4G coverage...??...

----------


## Madhavanunni

> Adipoli aanu..bt 4G range illenkil 2G ye kittu...3G kittilla...3G venemenkil separate recharge cheyyanam...3G license illathathaanu prashnam...
> Ippol 4G starting pack 145 aanu...500MB 15 days...Then 255 for* 1 GB 30 days*...


ithu aalukale kaliyakkal aanallo
verum 1gb for 30 days  :Dash3:

----------


## Robinhood

> Ohh...Keralathil Airtel 3G license illathathu pani aayallo...
> 
> Kochi il engane und 4G coverage...??...


Rural areas engane ennu ariyilla...Aluva to ernakulam vare ulla ella main town lum undu....
Njan  upayogikkunna mattoru sim BSNL aanu...Athu ippo net valare ksheenam aanu...3G range ellam undaavum...bt net kittilla....Idakku kittum idakku kittilla...Athyavishyamulla pala samayathum kittoola...Chilappo kittumbol 800KB-1MB speed lu kittukayum cheyyum....BSNL full comedy aanu...BSNL 68 nte oru plan introduce cheythirunnu...1GB for 10 days...kidilan offer...njanellam sthiram athaayirunnu upayogichirunnathu...Athu pinne 7 days aakki kurachu...Ippo veendum kurachu...5days....pinne vere oru offer undayirunnu...Data clubbing...Athayathu 68 roopakku 7 days 1GB de last day 56 roopayude 250MB cheythal validity 1 month extend aavum+oru 250 MB yum...appo 1.25 GB for 36 days kittumaayirunnu...Athum ippo ozivaakki...Ippo data clubbing same STV kku maathre ullu....2 G pinne parayendallo...Ochinekkal speed kuravulla onnundenkil athu BSNL2G aanu...

Airtel 2 G athyavisham speed undu....
Waiting for vodafone,Reliance,BSNL 4G launch...competition koodumbol price ellam nallavannam kurakkumennu karuthunnu...3G price kootti 4G kurakkumaayirikkum...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Rural areas engane ennu ariyilla...Aluva to ernakulam vare ulla ella main town lum undu.....


Main towns il maathre ullo..??..Aluva to EKM continous aayittu network coverage ille..?..

----------


## Don Mathew

> Airtel 2 G athyavisham speed undu....
> Waiting for vodafone,Reliance,BSNL 4G launch...competition koodumbol price ellam nallavannam kurakkumennu karuthunnu...3G price kootti 4G kurakkumaayirikkum...


BSNL 4G nokenda...avarku kollavunna frequency il spectrum onnum illa...vannaalum van comedy aayirikum..range undavilla+otta 4G phone ilum support undavilla..... :Laughing: 

Idea 4G keralathil 2016 thudakathil kaanum kelkunnu.. :Yeye:

----------


## NANBAN

> BSNL 4G nokenda...avarku kollavunna frequency il spectrum onnum illa...vannaalum van comedy aayirikum..range undavilla+otta 4G phone ilum support undavilla.....
> 
> Idea 4G keralathil 2016 thudakathil kaanum kelkunnu..


BSNL 4G edukathiriva nallathu , BSNL 3g enikku Using IDM max 40 KBPS annu kittunathu , my area Full range and 3G ( ente area problem anno ennu arinju kooda), pinne ulla ore oru upakaram 1 GB for 5 days plan annu

----------


## Naradhan

> Ippo kittum..nokkiyirunno..


Biriyani kittiyaalo ....  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## renjuus

> Biriyani kittiyaalo ....


thaangalkku gunamaavumallooo...alle  :Thinking:  2mbps speed...

----------


## Robinhood

> Main towns il maathre ullo..??..Aluva to EKM continous aayittu network coverage ille..?..


Main roadiloode pokumbol throughout kittunnundu....Ullottu ulla sthalangalil ariyilla...

----------


## Robinhood

> BSNL 4G nokenda...avarku kollavunna frequency il spectrum onnum illa...vannaalum van comedy aayirikum..range undavilla+otta 4G phone ilum support undavilla.....
> 
> Idea 4G keralathil 2016 thudakathil kaanum kelkunnu..


Keralathi appo ellavarkkum 4g licence undo ??...DOCOMO ??

----------


## Robinhood

> Max speed ethra kitti...1.2 MB/s okke 4G standard vechu min. speed aanu..


4G avg /common speed parayunnathu 5 to 12 Mbps aanu...Athu kittunnundu...Pinne peak speed 50Mbps aanu parayunnathu...Athonnum kittiyittilla...

----------


## Naradhan

> Keralathi appo ellavarkkum 4g licence undo ??...DOCOMO ??


Ippam service illelum spectrum undel 4G kodukkamennaanu ... Airtel and reliance nation wide license undu .. vodafone and idea kodukkum ennaanu kettathu ...

----------


## Naradhan

> 4G avg /common speed parayunnathu 5 to 12 Mbps aanu...Athu kittunnundu...Pinne peak speed 50Mbps aanu parayunnathu...Athonnum kittiyittilla...


towerinte thaazhe nattapathirakku try cheythaal kittum .... police-nte idi

----------


## Don Mathew

> Main roadiloode pokumbol throughout kittunnundu....Ullottu ulla sthalangalil ariyilla...


Ok... :Good: ....

----------


## Don Mathew

> Keralathi appo ellavarkkum 4g licence undo ??...DOCOMO ??


Airtel,Idea, Jio,Vodafone ,BSNL (Wimax spectrum)

----------


## Don Mathew

> 4G avg /common speed parayunnathu 5 to 12 Mbps aanu...Athu kittunnundu...Pinne peak speed 50Mbps aanu parayunnathu...Athonnum kittiyittilla...


Advanced nations il okke 200+ Mbps speed kittunna LTE-A 4G networks vare aayi.. :Smile: 

Airtel nu keralathil 2 frequency il aanu spectrum ullathu - 1800 Mhz freq il 5 Mhz spectrum - Max. possible speed - 37.5 mbps
&
2300 Mhz il 20 Mhz spectrum - max. possible speed - 150 Mbps

I think they are currently utilising only the 1800 Mhz spectrum....allenkil ee speed onnum kittiyaal pora...

----------


## Don Mathew

> Ippam service illelum spectrum undel 4G kodukkamennaanu ... Airtel and reliance nation wide license undu .. vodafone and idea kodukkum ennaanu kettathu ...


Vodafone & Idea ku nerathathe auction il kittiya 1800 Mhz 2G spectrum und...athu liberalised akiyakond 4 G network start cheyyaam...

Idea (10 Mhz) - 75 mbps network & Vodafone (5 Mhz) - 37.5 mbps network start cheyyum enna announce cheythekunnathu..

----------


## ITV

Oru new sim edukkaan plans

Mainly browsing and very limited calls

Etha best?

----------


## vishnugk88

> Oru new sim edukkaan plans
> 
> Mainly browsing and very limited calls
> 
> Etha best?


Docomo 3g rate kuravanae......

----------


## NANBAN

> Docomo 3g rate kuravanae......


Aircel alle rate kuravu 125 for 1gb 3g

----------


## vishnugk88

> Docomo 3g rate kuravanae......


next month carryover oke unde docomo

----------


## NANBAN

> next month carryover oke unde docomo


carryover means explain?

----------


## Don Mathew

> Aircel alle rate kuravu 125 for 1gb 3g


Aircel athinu aake TVM & Palakkad alle ullu...

----------


## Robinhood

3G vs 4G: Why is 4G a superior technology?

The 3G vs. 4G question seems quite obvious as there is an entire generation gap between these two telecommunication technologies. Moreover, in India, it is not just generation that divides 3G and 4G apart, but even more factors. Let us take a look into the technical and economical aspects of 3G and 4G in India.


A Little History About 3G

3G is an old technology, which evolved over the years, and entered very late into India. The first 3G networks in the world were introduced in as early as 2001. Earlier versions of 3G like W-CDMA (UMTS) offered speeds of upto 384 Kbps. 3G networks were not widely implemented before 2005 as existing 2G network could be easily upgraded to 2.75G EDGE network, which offered speed of upto 236 Kbps. While the rest of the world started moving to 3G networks starting 2005, the first 3G network in India was deployed by BSNL in 2009. By this time 3G technology had evolved a lot and 3.5G HSPA networks started offering speeds of upto to 3.5Mbps, which were rolled out by BSNL and MTNL. In late 2010, Tata DoCoMo rolled out its 3.75G HSPA network, offering speeds of upto 21.1Mbps, and this was soon followed by other operators.



The Generation Gap Of 4G

The most promising technology of this decade, 4G LTE, was first deployed in 2007. The generation gap with 3G makes 4G much more advanced, and it is able to offer several times higher speed than existing 3G networks. 4G LTE networks around the world offer typical speed of 100Mbps, while LTE Advance (LTE-A) networks that offer speeds of upto 300Mbps have been deployed around the world. When it comes in India, operators will offer 4G LTE with max speeds of upto 48Mbps. The network can be upgraded to higher speeds if required in future.



Default Network Speeds

Even though operators claim that they offer 21.1 Mbps speeds on their 3G networks, 7.2 Mbps BTS is deployed in most location, while 21.1 Mbps and 14.4 Mbps speeds are offered only in city limits. It is also worth noting that existing 3G networks can be upgraded to 42.2 Mbps HSPA+ networks easily, matching with current 4G speeds. When it comes to 4G, it is expected that almost all 4G BTS will provide default speed of upto 48 Mbps.

More Spectrum = More Capacity

3G networks are typically deployed in India over the 2100 MHz spectrum band. The problem with this high-frequency spectrum band is its low coverage. Operators are trying to solve this problem by deploying 3G over more efficient 900 MHz band, but both bands are very limited in supply in India, and operators have just 5 MHz in each band. This causes the 3G network to run out of capacity as soon more users get connected, which leads to network congestion and speed drops. There is also an artificial scarcity of spectrum in 2100 MHz band that is primarily due to defence department holding a significant portion of it, which is yet to be fully released.

When it comes to 4G, 20 MHz of 2300 MHz band is allocated to the operators. Moreover, telecom operators in India have bagged additional 5 MHz in 1800 Mhz to solve the coverage issue faced in the 2300 MHz band. Combining both these bands will give 4G operators like Airtel and Reliance Jio at least 25 MHz of spectrum for deploying 4G services. This is five times more than what 3G operators have, and incidentally this will result in five times more capacity. Also, 4G can be deployed on 850 MHz CDMA spectrum used in India, which is more efficient in terms of coverage than 900 MHz 2G/3G spectrum.

Device Ecosystem

Initially, 3G didn’t pick up pace in India due to high cost of devices and higher-priced 3G data packs. Cost of devices fell rapidly after the entry of smartphones, which comes default with 3G support. Now, 3G has superiority in device ecosystem, which is soon set to change as almost all the latest smartphones support 4G LTE.



4G Tariffs To Be Cheaper Than 3G Tariffs

It is a general outlook that 4G will be more expensive than 3G. This is due to the fact that 3G was almost 5 times more expensive than 2G when it was first introduced in India. Also, Airtel charged a hefty rate when they first launched 4G in India. Airtel soon learned their lesson and reduced 4G tariffs to 3G tariff levels.

From operators’ perspective, 3G is an expensive gamble. The 2100 MHz and 900 MHz bands are one of the highest paid spectrums in India. While 4G spectrums like 2300 MHz, 1800 MHz and 850 MHz are the cheapest ones available in India. As spectrum is cheaper, and has better capacity to handle more users, operators will be able to offer 4G at almost half the rates when compared to 3G. With increased competition from pure-play 4G operators like Reliance Jio, the 4G data rates are all set to fall in the coming years.



Support For Voice Calls

The last thing standing in its way to become a superior technology is voice support. The best advantage of 3G network is its support for voice calls and ability to handle voice and data at the same time. While 4G network is data only, it doesn’t have support for traditional voice calls. One way of solving this problem is to use Circuit Switched Fall Back (CSFB) to 2G/3G network for voice support. But for pure-play 4G players, this won’t be an efficient long-term solution. The latest Voice Over LTE (VoLTE) solves this problem and offers HD voice quality to the users. This technology is currently being implemented by major 4G operators across the globe.

Is This The End of 3G In India?

Seen as the most promising technology of the last decade, 3G is going to be short-lived in India. With mass deployment of 4G networks, 3G will soon become obsolete. Operators like Airtel are already offering 4G at the rate that is similar to 3G rates, and consumers get to choose the network they want, so 4G will be the obvious winner. Global operators like Telenor Norway has already announced its plans to shutdown 3G networks by 2020, five years ahead of 2G network shutdown. The days of 3G are already being counted, and it will eventually reach its end in India as well.

----------


## Robinhood

> Aircel athinu aake TVM & Palakkad alle ullu...


Aircel keralathil undalle ??...Njan vicharichu aircel keralam complete nirthi ennu...

----------


## Robinhood

> carryover means explain?


Use cheyyathe backi ulla data expire date nu munpu recharge cheythal adutha maasathekku add aavum...

----------


## Robinhood

As of now

Idea 4G by December 
Vodafone 4G by December 
Reliance Jio 4G by December 

December oru sambavam aakum keralathil...Eagerly waiting for December...Reliance Jio ellam 60 roopakku 1GB 4G ennokke oohapohangal undu :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Robinhood

Docomo 3G coverage koottukayaanu...Nattilokke (malappuram ) TaTa Docomo 3G coming soon ennu poster undu...

----------


## NANBAN

> Aircel athinu aake TVM & Palakkad alle ullu...


Ernakulam ille?

----------


## NANBAN

> As of now
> 
> Idea 4G by December 
> Vodafone 4G by December 
> Reliance Jio 4G by December 
> 
> December oru sambavam aakum keralathil...Eagerly waiting for December...Reliance Jio ellam 60 roopakku 1GB 4G ennokke oohapohangal undu


60rupeelko? agane annu enkil kidilom  , oru 750 kku 3g full unlimted koodi undu enkil (with no fup)  :Yahoo:

----------


## sali

> Ernakulam ille?


Ella  :Moodoff:

----------


## Robinhood

> 60rupeelko? agane annu enkil kidilom  , oru 750 kku 3g full unlimted koodi undu enkil (with no fup)


Reliance Jio kku 3G license illa...Only 4G...Anil ambaniyude reliance mayi agrement lu ethiyal avarude spectrum kittum..

----------


## Robinhood

http://www.keralatelecom.info/2015/1...ircle.html?m=1

----------


## Robinhood

Kochi lu Reliance Jio , Vodafone 4G signals vannu thudangi...Enikku kittunnundu :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Band:  :Band: 
December end aavumboyekkum launch cheyyumennu karuthunnu...Also Vodafone swantham 3G signal um vannu thudangi...

----------


## singam

> Kochi lu Reliance Jio , Vodafone 4G signals vannu thudangi...Enikku kittunnundu
> December end aavumboyekkum launch cheyyumennu karuthunnu...Also Vodafone swantham 3G signal um vannu thudangi...


Jio march aavum eenoru news undu... and Jio has already started trials in some places

----------


## jeseus

http://i.ringo.co/zpIMOLKp

Indiayil avideykkum 19ps/min
Call connet cheyyan net venam after that no need of net. Njan use cheyyunnathanu edakku cheriya prob ondakum but very usefull app

----------


## ARCangel

Idea new plan 15 gb 3g and unlimited calls to all over india at 2999. Pinne hungama movies app free undu but atil data pokunnund

----------


## sali

> Idea new plan 15 gb 3g and unlimited calls to all over india at 2999. Pinne hungama movies app free undu but atil data pokunnund


After 15gb speed capping kanille  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ARCangel

> After 15gb speed capping kanille


after 15gb booster pack cheytillengil 1paise per 40kb rateil 3g kittum postpaid ayondu

----------


## sali

> after 15gb booster pack cheytillengil 1paise per 40kb rateil 3g kittum postpaid ayondu


Postpaid plan ano  :Vandivittu:

----------


## ARCangel

> Postpaid plan ano


Yes prepaid undo ennariyilla

----------


## NANBAN

> after 15gb booster pack cheytillengil 1paise per 40kb rateil 3g kittum postpaid ayondu


appo 1gb rs 260 akille?

----------


## Naradhan

> Jio march aavum eenoru news undu... and Jio has already started trials in some places


Decemberil thanne thudangaan aanu avar sramikunne... but there are several unconfirmed news about possible delays... Jio varunnaal 2025 vare reliance thanne aayirikkum market leader ennaanu predictions ...

----------


## Robinhood

Idea launched 4G in Kochi and Malappuram.....

----------


## Robinhood

Now Airtel, Vodafone , Idea 4G are live in kerala...Ellayidathum ethiyittilla...

----------


## Robinhood

Kochi lu 3 um kittum....
MPM - Idea , Airtel

TCR - Airtel....Dec 31 st muthal Idea kittum

TVM - Airtel , Vodafone 

CLT - Airtel ....Dec 31st muthal idea kittum

vere evideyum oru 4G network um ethiyittilla ennu thonnunnu....

----------


## anupkerb1

3G set ,4g sim ital 3g speed kitooo

----------


## sali

> 3G set ,4g sim ital 3g speed kitooo


Ente arivil ella  :Ahupinne:  4g toweril 3g kku kurachoode steady ayirikkum speed ennu karuthunnu

----------


## renjuus

Railnet broadband upayogikkunna aarengilum undo???enganeyund pothuve avarude service okkee?/stable connection aayirikkumo... @ParamasivaM thaan railnet eduthittundennu teegy paranju..pothuve satisfied aano???

----------


## jeseus

*Revised BSNL 3G/2G Prepaid Data STVs from 13-02-2016 onwards across all telecom circles
*

----------


## Harry

> *Revised BSNL 3G/2G Prepaid Data STVs from 13-02-2016 onwards across all telecom circles
> *


155rs/1 gb data validity 15 days aaki  :Taz: 

http://www.india.com/news/india/bsnl...india-1123775/ ithu original aano?

----------


## jeseus

> 155rs/1 gb data validity 15 days aaki 
> 
> http://www.india.com/news/india/bsnl...india-1123775/ ithu original aano?


Bsnl verum kallan mar aanuu......... ee news fake anennu thonnunnu.. offical announcement ethu varey ondayittillaaa....

----------


## Naradhan

*എറണാകുളം റെയില്*വേ സ്റ്റേഷന്* High Speed ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്*. * 

http://www.mathrubhumi.com/print-edi...-news-1.996516

Rs.10/- platform ticket eduthaal nalla speedulla internet free for 2 hrs. 100 mbps aanu dwd speed !!!

----------


## maryland

> *എറണാകുളം റെയില്*വേ സ്റ്റേഷന്* High Speed ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്*. * 
> 
> http://www.mathrubhumi.com/print-edi...-news-1.996516
> 
> Rs.10/- platform ticket eduthaal nalla speedulla internet free for 2 hrs. 100 mbps aanu dwd speed !!!


train-u speed illenkilenthaa internet vazhi sanjarikkam.. :Vandivittu:

----------


## Naradhan

> train-u speed illenkilenthaa internet vazhi sanjarikkam..


Gathimaan undu .... 160 kmph aanu speed !! Chinakkokke aake 300 kmphnte vandiye ullu ...  :Toobad:

----------


## maryland

> Gathimaan undu .... 160 kmph aanu speed !! Chinakkokke aake 300 kmphnte vandiye ullu ...


athivegam bahudooram... :Clap:

----------


## Naradhan

> athivegam bahudooram...


Sadhanam BJP aanu irakkiye ... :Read:

----------


## maryland

> Sadhanam BJP aanu irakkiye ...


ellaa train-ilum vargeeyathavilambumo..?  :Essen:

----------


## jeseus

> *എറണാകുളം റെയില്*വേ സ്റ്റേഷന്* High Speed ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ്*. * 
> 
> http://www.mathrubhumi.com/print-edi...-news-1.996516
> 
> Rs.10/- platform ticket eduthaal nalla speedulla internet free for 2 hrs. 100 mbps aanu dwd speed !!!


njan eppol athu use cheyyuney... athrakku speed ellaa.... playstoreil and youtube oru 2mbps okkey kittunundu.. chilappol 115kbps

----------


## Naradhan

> njan eppol athu use cheyyuney... athrakku speed ellaa.... playstoreil and youtube oru 2mbps okkey kittunundu.. chilappol 115kbps


Pathrathil anagnae aanu koduthe....

----------


## jeseus



----------


## NiJiN.C.J

ithil paranjirikkunna after cutoff limit speed 1mbps engane ? gunamundo ? youtube streaming okke engane for example and torrent download ?

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

റിലയന്സ് ജിയോ അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് ന്യൂ ഇയർ ഓഫര് 2018 മാര്ച്ച് 31 വരെ നീട്ടിയതായി റിലയന്സ് ചെയര്മാനും മാനേജിംഗ് ഡയറക്ടറുമായ മുകേഷ് അംബാനി അറിയിച്ചു. നേരത്തെ 2017 മാർച്ച് 31 വരെയായിരുന്നു ഫ്രീ ഓഫറിന്റെ കാലാവധി. ജിയോ പ്രൈം വരിക്കാർക്കെല്ലാം അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സർവീസ് ലഭിക്കും. അതേസമയം, ഈ അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സേവനം ലഭിക്കാൻ മാസം 303 രൂപ പാക്ക് ആക്ടിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യേണ്ടതുണ്ട്. അതായത് ദിവസം കേവലം 10 രൂപയ്ക്ക് അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സേവനം ഉപയോഗിക്കാം.മാർച്ച് ഒന്നിനും 31 നു ഇടയ്ക്ക് 99 രൂപ അടച്ച് പ്രൈം ടൈം ഓഫർ നീട്ടാം. പുതിയ ജിയോ വരിക്കാർക്കും 99 രൂപ അടച്ച് ഈ ഓഫർ നേടാവുന്നതാണ്. ഏപ്രിൽ ഒന്നു മുതൽ 303 രൂപ അടച്ച് ഒരു മാസത്തേക്ക് ഇപ്പോൾ കിട്ടുന്ന അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് പ്രൈം ടൈം ഓഫർ സ്വന്തമാക്കാം.കേവലം അഞ്ചു മിനുറ്റുകള്ക്കുള്ളിലാണ് ജിയോ സിം ആക്റ്റിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ലോകത്തില് തന്നെ ഇത്രയും വേഗതയില് ആക്റ്റിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യപ്പെടുന്ന മൊബൈൽ സിം ഇല്ലെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ട്. വരിക്കാരുടെ എണ്ണത്തിൽ റിലയൻസ് ജിയോ ലക്ഷ്യം കണ്ടെന്നു സൂചന.സെപ്റ്റംബർ അഞ്ചിനു സേവനം ആരംഭിച്ച കമ്പനി മാർച്ച് അവസാനത്തോടെ 10 കോടി വരിക്കാർ എന്നാണു ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ടതെങ്കിലും ഈ മാസം തന്നെ എണ്ണം അത്രയുമെത്തിയെന്നാണ് അനൗദ്യോഗിക വിവരം.ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞ സമയത്തിനുള്ളിൽ 10 കോടി 4ജി വരിക്കാരെ നേടിയെന്ന പ്രഖ്യാപനം ഈയാഴ്ചതന്നെ ചെയർമാൻ മുകേഷ് അംബാനി നടത്തും.മാർച്ച് മൂന്നിനു സൗജന്യ ഡേ*റ്റ ഓഫറിൽ ചേരാനുള്ള സമയം അവസാനിക്കാനിരിക്കെ, അതിനുശേഷം പ്രാബല്യത്തിലാകുന്ന നിരക്കുകളും ഓഫറുകളുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അതും ഈയാഴ്ചതന്നെ പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കും.സൗജന്യങ്ങൾ അവസാനിക്കുമ്പോൾ വരിക്കാർ കൊഴിഞ്ഞുപോകാൻ സാധ്യതയുള്ളതിനാൽ പുതിയ ഓഫറുകൾ പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കേണ്ടിവരും. നിലവിൽ ജിയോയുടെ വരിക്കാരിൽ ഭൂരിപക്ഷവും മറ്റു നെറ്റ്*വർക്കുകളുടെയും വരിക്കാരാണ്. വില കുറഞ്ഞ 4ജി ഫോണുകൾ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതടക്കമുള്ള നടപടികൾ ജിയോ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചേക്കും.ജിയോയുടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഓഫറുകൾക്കെതിരെ എയർടെൽ, ഐഡിയ, വോഡഫോൺ എന്നീ പ്രമുഖ ടെലികോം കമ്പനികൾ നിയമപരമായും വിപണന തന്ത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെയും പോരാട്ടത്തിലാണ്. എല്ലാ കമ്പനികളുടെയും ലാഭം കുറയാൻ ജിയോ കാരണമായിട്ടുണ്ട്.ലയനവഴിയിൽ എതിരാളികൾറിലയൻസ് ഇൻഡസ്ട്രീസിന്റെ ടെലികോം കമ്പനിയോടു മൽസരിക്കാൻ വോഡഫോണും ഐഡിയയും ലയനത്തിനു തയാറെടുക്കുകയാണെന്ന വാർത്തകൾക്കു പിന്നാലെ മറ്റൊരു ലയന സാധ്യത കൂടി ചർച്ചയായിട്ടുണ്ട്.അനിൽ അംബാനിയുടെ റിലയൻസ് കമ്യൂണിക്കേഷൻസും എയർസെല്ലും എംടിഎസും ലയിക്കുന്നതോടൊപ്പം ടാറ്റ ടെലി സർവീസസിനെക്കൂടി ചേർക്കാൻ നീക്കം തുടങ്ങിയെന്നാണു വാർത്തകൾ. ടാറ്റ ടെലിയുടെ കടബാധ്യതയും ഡോകോമോയുമായുളള നിയമപ്രശ്നങ്ങളും മറികടന്നു വേണം ലയനത്തിലെത്താൻ. ലയനം സാധ്യമായാൽ വരിക്കാരുടെ എണ്ണത്തിൽ മൂന്നാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തും.വോഡഫോണും ഐഡിയയും ലയിച്ചുണ്ടാകുന്ന കമ്പനിക്ക് 39.5 കോടി വരിക്കാർ, എയർടെലിന് 26.6 കോടി വരിക്കാർ, റിലയൻസ് കമ്യൂണിക്കേഷൻസ്–എയർസെൽ–ടാറ്റ ടെലി–എംടിഎസ് 26 കോടി വരിക്കാർ എന്നാകും റാങ്ക് പട്ടിക. പൊതുമേഖലയിലെ ബിഎസ്എൻഎല്ലിന് 9.6 കോടി വരിക്കാരാണുള്ളത്. ഡിസംബർ ഒടുവിലത്തെ കണക്കുകൾ പ്രകാരമാണിത്.

----------


## Bilalikka Rules

റിലയന്സ് ജിയോ അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് ന്യൂ ഇയർ ഓഫര് 2018 മാര്ച്ച് 31 വരെ നീട്ടിയതായി റിലയന്സ് ചെയര്മാനും മാനേജിംഗ് ഡയറക്ടറുമായ മുകേഷ് അംബാനി അറിയിച്ചു. നേരത്തെ 2017 മാർച്ച് 31 വരെയായിരുന്നു ഫ്രീ ഓഫറിന്റെ കാലാവധി. ജിയോ പ്രൈം വരിക്കാർക്കെല്ലാം അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സർവീസ് ലഭിക്കും. അതേസമയം, ഈ അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സേവനം ലഭിക്കാൻ മാസം 303 രൂപ പാക്ക് ആക്ടിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യേണ്ടതുണ്ട്. അതായത് ദിവസം കേവലം 10 രൂപയ്ക്ക് അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് സേവനം ഉപയോഗിക്കാം.മാർച്ച് ഒന്നിനും 31 നു ഇടയ്ക്ക് 99 രൂപ അടച്ച് പ്രൈം ടൈം ഓഫർ നീട്ടാം. പുതിയ ജിയോ വരിക്കാർക്കും 99 രൂപ അടച്ച് ഈ ഓഫർ നേടാവുന്നതാണ്. ഏപ്രിൽ ഒന്നു മുതൽ 303 രൂപ അടച്ച് ഒരു മാസത്തേക്ക് ഇപ്പോൾ കിട്ടുന്ന അൺലിമിറ്റഡ് പ്രൈം ടൈം ഓഫർ സ്വന്തമാക്കാം.കേവലം അഞ്ചു മിനുറ്റുകള്ക്കുള്ളിലാണ് ജിയോ സിം ആക്റ്റിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ലോകത്തില് തന്നെ ഇത്രയും വേഗതയില് ആക്റ്റിവേറ്റ് ചെയ്യപ്പെടുന്ന മൊബൈൽ സിം ഇല്ലെന്നാണ് റിപ്പോർട്ട്. വരിക്കാരുടെ എണ്ണത്തിൽ റിലയൻസ് ജിയോ ലക്ഷ്യം കണ്ടെന്നു സൂചന.സെപ്റ്റംബർ അഞ്ചിനു സേവനം ആരംഭിച്ച കമ്പനി മാർച്ച് അവസാനത്തോടെ 10 കോടി വരിക്കാർ എന്നാണു ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ടതെങ്കിലും ഈ മാസം തന്നെ എണ്ണം അത്രയുമെത്തിയെന്നാണ് അനൗദ്യോഗിക വിവരം.ഏറ്റവും കുറഞ്ഞ സമയത്തിനുള്ളിൽ 10 കോടി 4ജി വരിക്കാരെ നേടിയെന്ന പ്രഖ്യാപനം ഈയാഴ്ചതന്നെ ചെയർമാൻ മുകേഷ് അംബാനി നടത്തും.മാർച്ച് മൂന്നിനു സൗജന്യ ഡേ*റ്റ ഓഫറിൽ ചേരാനുള്ള സമയം അവസാനിക്കാനിരിക്കെ, അതിനുശേഷം പ്രാബല്യത്തിലാകുന്ന നിരക്കുകളും ഓഫറുകളുണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അതും ഈയാഴ്ചതന്നെ പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കും.സൗജന്യങ്ങൾ അവസാനിക്കുമ്പോൾ വരിക്കാർ കൊഴിഞ്ഞുപോകാൻ സാധ്യതയുള്ളതിനാൽ പുതിയ ഓഫറുകൾ പ്രഖ്യാപിക്കേണ്ടിവരും. നിലവിൽ ജിയോയുടെ വരിക്കാരിൽ ഭൂരിപക്ഷവും മറ്റു നെറ്റ്*വർക്കുകളുടെയും വരിക്കാരാണ്. വില കുറഞ്ഞ 4ജി ഫോണുകൾ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതടക്കമുള്ള നടപടികൾ ജിയോ പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ചേക്കും.ജിയോയുടെ ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഓഫറുകൾക്കെതിരെ എയർടെൽ, ഐഡിയ, വോഡഫോൺ എന്നീ പ്രമുഖ ടെലികോം കമ്പനികൾ നിയമപരമായും വിപണന തന്ത്രങ്ങളിലൂടെയും പോരാട്ടത്തിലാണ്. എല്ലാ കമ്പനികളുടെയും ലാഭം കുറയാൻ ജിയോ കാരണമായിട്ടുണ്ട്.ലയനവഴിയിൽ എതിരാളികൾറിലയൻസ് ഇൻഡസ്ട്രീസിന്റെ ടെലികോം കമ്പനിയോടു മൽസരിക്കാൻ വോഡഫോണും ഐഡിയയും ലയനത്തിനു തയാറെടുക്കുകയാണെന്ന വാർത്തകൾക്കു പിന്നാലെ മറ്റൊരു ലയന സാധ്യത കൂടി ചർച്ചയായിട്ടുണ്ട്.അനിൽ അംബാനിയുടെ റിലയൻസ് കമ്യൂണിക്കേഷൻസും എയർസെല്ലും എംടിഎസും ലയിക്കുന്നതോടൊപ്പം ടാറ്റ ടെലി സർവീസസിനെക്കൂടി ചേർക്കാൻ നീക്കം തുടങ്ങിയെന്നാണു വാർത്തകൾ. ടാറ്റ ടെലിയുടെ കടബാധ്യതയും ഡോകോമോയുമായുളള നിയമപ്രശ്നങ്ങളും മറികടന്നു വേണം ലയനത്തിലെത്താൻ. ലയനം സാധ്യമായാൽ വരിക്കാരുടെ എണ്ണത്തിൽ മൂന്നാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തും.വോഡഫോണും ഐഡിയയും ലയിച്ചുണ്ടാകുന്ന കമ്പനിക്ക് 39.5 കോടി വരിക്കാർ, എയർടെലിന് 26.6 കോടി വരിക്കാർ, റിലയൻസ് കമ്യൂണിക്കേഷൻസ്എയർസെൽടാറ്റ ടെലിഎംടിഎസ് 26 കോടി വരിക്കാർ എന്നാകും റാങ്ക് പട്ടിക. പൊതുമേഖലയിലെ ബിഎസ്എൻഎല്ലിന് 9.6 കോടി വരിക്കാരാണുള്ളത്. ഡിസംബർ ഒടുവിലത്തെ കണക്കുകൾ പ്രകാരമാണിത്.

----------


## jeseus

*Exclusive: BSNL plans to offer minimum 4 Mbps download speed across all the broadband plans*

----------


## Naradhan

> *Exclusive: BSNL plans to offer minimum 4 Mbps download speed across all the broadband plans*


Ithokke ulathu thanne aano...  :Question:

----------


## jeseus

> ithokke ulathu thanne aano...


.. Wait and see..... They need to get approval..

----------


## jeseus

FOR BSNL BROADBAND USERS.
IT WILL EFFECT FROM 17TH APRIL

----------


## jeseus

*Reliance Jio to Come Up With Dhan Dhana Dhan Offer Giving Unlimited Benefits at Just Rs. 309: Sources.*MAY BE THIS WILL BE THE PLAN

----------


## jeseus

*BSNL Vishu & Ambedkar Jayanti Offer 2017 : Launches new Combo STV 126 with Full Talk Value & 1.26 GB Data for 28 Days.*The offer is available *with effect from 14th April 2017 on wards in all the telecom circles.*

----------


## jeseus

*BSNL revises Broadband & FTTH plans to offer minimum 2 Mbps download speed after High speed FUP quota.*

----------


## jeseus

*BSNL started offering Pre-FUP download speed absolutely free of cost to its unlimited broadband customers crossing their FUP usage limit. http://fuptopup.bsnl.co.in*

----------


## jeseus



----------


## Naradhan

BSNL Happy Browsing .....

----------


## Naradhan

*ജിയോ ഗിഗാ ഫൈബര്*; എഫ്ടിടിഎച്ച് ബ്രോഡ്ബാന്*ഡ് പ്ലാനുകള്* ബിഎസ്എന്*എല്* പരിഷ്*കരിച്ചു.....*.


http://www.mathrubhumi.com/technolog...data-1.2964804

----------


## jeseus

Ee thread onnum eppol active alle?

----------


## jeseus

Kerala vision or bSnl ftth aythu network aanu stable?

----------


## aps

> Kerala vision or bSnl ftth aythu network aanu stable?


njan BSNL FTTH 50MBbps plan 1 year use cheythirunnu..at Perumbavoor..speed consistent aayi 50-55Mbps (both upload and download) kittumayirunnu..aake 2-3 times aanu cut aayullu..athil oru thavana mathram 2 days down aayi..ente officilum (at Palarivattom) BSNL FTTH aanu..connection was very stable..oru thavana OF idakku break aayi..athu sheryaakan one week eduthu..backup internet ullathu kondu work nadannu..

BSNLinte planinekkalum Asianet plans attractive aayathu kondu ippo veetil Asianet 200Mbps plan aaki..speed 170-200MBps undu..BSNLinte athra stable alla..weekly 0ru 10-20  minutes cut aakunnundu..but ithu vare 1 dayil kooduthal cut aayittilla..support team is better..

----------


## jeseus

Thanks bro.

----------


## Naradhan

Ee Jio fibrenet aarelum upayoikkunundo ... ?? Entha opinion ??

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഡിഷ് ആന്റിന വഴി അതിവേഗ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് ഇന്ത്യയിലേക്ക്? ഭീതിയോടെ ടെലികോം കമ്പനികൾ, ട്രായിയെ സമീപിച്ച് സ്പേസ്എക്സ്*


ലോകത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വേഗമേറിയ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് ലഭ്യമാക്കുന്നതിന് സ്പേസ് എക്സിന്റെ സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് മിഷൻ ഇന്ത്യയെയും സമീപിച്ചു എന്നാണ് പുതിയ റിപ്പോർട്ട്. ഇത് സംബന്ധിച്ച് അനുമതിക്കായി ഇലോണ്* മസ്കിന്റെ സ്പേസ്എക്സ് സംഘം ടെലികോം റെഗുലേറ്ററി അതോറിറ്റി ഓഫ് ഇന്ത്യയെ സമീപിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞു. ഇതുമായി ബന്ധപ്പെട്ടുള്ള കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾ ഉടൻ പുറത്തുവരുമെന്നാണ് കരുതന്നത്. രാജ്യത്തെ ഏത് ഗ്രാമങ്ങളിലും ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് എത്തിക്കാൻ ഈ സംവിധാനത്തിനു സാധിക്കും. സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് വേഗം മികച്ചതാണെന്നാണ് ആദ്യ റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. ബീറ്റാ ടെസ്റ്റിങ് നടത്തിയ ഉപയോക്താക്കളുടെ അഭിപ്രായത്തിൽ സ്*പേസ് എക്*സിന്റെ സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഏറ്റവും മികച്ചതാണെന്നാണ്.
സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ബ്രോഡ്*ബാൻഡ് സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യകൾക്ക് ഇന്ത്യ അനുമതി നൽകണമെന്നാണ് ഇലോൺ മസ്*ക്കിന്റെ ഉടമസ്ഥതയിലുള്ള അമേരിക്കൻ എയ്*റോസ്*പേസ് കമ്പനിയായ സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് ഇന്ത്യൻ സർക്കാരിനോട് അഭ്യർഥിച്ചത്. സ്*പേസ് എക്*സിന്റെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് സംവിധാനമായ സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്ത്യയിലേക്കും വ്യാപിപ്പിക്കുകയെന്ന ലക്ഷ്യത്തോടെയാണ് ഈ നീക്കം. ടെലികോം റെഗുലേറ്ററി അതോറിറ്റി ഓഫ് ഇന്ത്യ (ട്രായ്) ന് സമർപ്പിച്ച ഫയലിംഗിൽ സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്ത്യയിൽ അവതരിപ്പിക്കാൻ താൽപര്യം പ്രകടിപ്പിച്ചു. 2021 അവസാനത്തോടെ ഇന്ത്യയിലുടനീളം തുടർച്ചയായ സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് കവറേജുകൾക്കായി സാറ്റലൈറ്റുകൾ വിന്യാസിക്കാൻ പോകുകയാണെന്നും കമ്പനി അറിയിച്ചു.
സ്റ്റാർട്ട്*ലിങ്ക് പോലുള്ള പുതിയ സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യകൾക്ക് അപ്*ഡേറ്റ് ചെയ്ത നിയമങ്ങൾ, നയങ്ങൾ, നിയന്ത്രണം എന്നിവ പരിഗണിക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ടെന്ന് ട്രായ് കൺസൾട്ടേഷൻ പേപ്പറിന് മറുപടിയായി സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ഗവൺമെന്റ് അഫയേഴ്*സ് സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് വൈസ് പ്രസിഡന്റ് പട്രീഷ്യ കൂപ്പർ പറഞ്ഞു. എന്നാൽ, സ്പേസ് എക്സിന്റെ പുതിയ നീക്കം രാജ്യത്തെ ടെലികോം കമ്പനികൾക്ക് വൻ ഭീഷണി തന്നെയാണ്. കേബിളും ടവറുകളും ഇല്ലാതെ എല്ലാവർക്കും അതിവേഗ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് ലഭിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങുന്നതോടെ നിലവിലെ ടെലികോം വിപണി തകരുമെന്ന കാര്യം ഉറപ്പാണ്.
ആഴ്ചകൾക്ക് മുന്*പാണ് അമേരിക്കയിൽ സ്*പേസ് എക്*സിന്റെ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് സേവനത്തിനായുള്ള ടെസ്റ്റ് കിറ്റുകൾ ഉപയോക്താക്കളിലേക്ക് എത്തിത്തുടങ്ങിയത്. സേവനം വളരെ വേഗമുള്ളതാണെന്നാണ് പലരും റിപ്പോർട്ട് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഒരു ഗെയിം ചേഞ്ചറാണ്, നേരത്തെ തനിക്ക് 0.5-12mb / s (Mbps) വേഗമാണ് ലഭിച്ചിരുന്നത്. ഇപ്പോൾ തനിക്ക് 100-160mb / s ലഭിക്കുന്നുണ്ടെന്നാണ് ഒരു ടെസ്റ്റ് ഉപയോക്താവ് പറഞ്ഞത്. സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് പബ്ലിക് ബീറ്റയിലേക്ക് ക്ഷണം ലഭിച്ച ഭാഗ്യമുള്ള ഉപഭോക്താക്കൾ അവരുടെ വീടുകളിൽ സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് ഡിഷ് സംവിധാനം ഇൻസ്റ്റാൾ ചെയ്താണ് നെറ്റ് ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നത്. ഇവരെല്ലാം ടെസ്റ്റിങ് റിപ്പോർട്ട് ട്വിറ്ററിലും റെഡ്ഡിറ്റിലും പോസ്റ്റുചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്.
സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റ് വഴി 1440p, 4K വിഡിയോ എന്നിവ യൂട്യൂബിൽ സീറോ ബഫറിങ്ങിൽ സ്ട്രീം ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ടെന്നാണ് മറ്റൊരു ഉപയോക്താവ് പറഞ്ഞത്. മറ്റൊരു ഉപയോക്താവ് പറഞ്ഞത് തന്റെ കണക്ഷൻ 174 എംബിപിഎസിന് മുകളിൽ വരെ പോയെന്നാണ്. ഒരുപക്ഷേ ഇത് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് വഴിയുളള ഏറ്റവും ഉയർന്ന ഡൗൺലോഡ് വേഗമായിരിക്കും. അതേസമയം, ലേറ്റൻസി ശരാശരി 33 മില്ലിസെക്കൻഡാണ്, ഇത് അടിസ്ഥാന അധിഷ്ഠിത ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് സേവനങ്ങൾക്ക് തുല്യമാണ്.
മറ്റൊരു ഉപയോക്താവ് സെൽഫോൺ പരിധിക്കു പുറത്തുള്ള കാട്ടിനുള്ളിലും സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് വിജയകരമായി പരീക്ഷിച്ചു. സര്*വീസ് മികച്ച രീതിയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നു. കാട്ടില്* നിന്ന് തത്സമയ വീഡിയോ കോളും മറ്റു ചില പരീക്ഷണങ്ങളും നടത്തി. അതേസമയം, ചില സ്ഥലങ്ങളിൽ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് കണക്*ഷൻ പ്രശ്നം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നുണ്ട്. സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് കവറേജ് കാരണമാകാം ഇതെന്നാണ് പ്രാഥമിക റിപ്പോർട്ട്. നിലവിൽ, സ്റ്റാർ*ലിങ്കിനെ ശക്തിപ്പെടുത്തുന്നതിനായി സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് 800 ഉപഗ്രഹങ്ങൾ മാത്രമാണ് വിക്ഷേപിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. ഉയർന്ന ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് വേഗം ലഭിക്കുന്നതിനും ലേറ്റൻസി കുറയ്ക്കുന്നതിനും കൂടുതൽ ഉപഗ്രഹങ്ങൾ വിക്ഷേപിക്കാനാണ് ലക്ഷ്യം. അടുത്ത വർഷം സ്റ്റാർലിങ്കിന്റെ ആഗോള ലോഞ്ചിങ് നടക്കുമെന്നാണ് കരുതുന്നത്.
ടെറസിനും കെട്ടിടങ്ങൾക്കും മുകളിൽ സ്ഥാപിക്കുന്ന ചെറിയ ഡിഷ് ആന്റിനകളുടെ സഹായത്തോടെയാണ് ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് ലഭ്യമാക്കുന്നത്. ഇത്തരം ഡിഷ് ആന്റിനകളുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ഇപ്പോൾ തന്നെ ട്വിറ്ററിൽ വൈറലാണ്. ഒരു സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ബ്രോഡ്*ബാൻഡ് കണക്ഷൻ എങ്ങനെയായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് ട്വിറ്ററിലൂടെ വെളിപ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നു.
ലോകമെമ്പാടുമുള്ള നിരവധി ആളുകൾ സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ബീറ്റാ ടെസ്റ്റിങ് പ്രോഗ്രാമിനായി സൈൻ അപ്പ് ചെയ്യാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്റർനെറ്റിനായി എങ്ങനെ സൈൻ അപ്പ് ചെയ്യാമെന്നും സ്*പെയ്*സ് എക്*സ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ബീറ്റാ ഏരിയകൾക്ക് കീഴിലുള്ള സ്ഥലങ്ങൾ എന്താണെന്നും അറിയാൻ അവർക്ക് ജിജ്ഞാസയുണ്ട്. എന്നാല്*, ഇത് സംബന്ധിച്ച് കൂടുതൽ വിവരങ്ങൾ ഉടൻ തന്നെ പുറത്തുവന്നേക്കും.
തങ്ങളുടെ പ്രദേശത്ത് ആകാശ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് സേവനം ലഭിക്കുമോ എന്ന്* പരിശോധിക്കുന്നതിന് സ്റ്റാർ*ലിങ്ക് വെബ്*സൈറ്റ് ഇപ്പോൾ* ആളുകളെ ക്ഷണിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. ഇമെയിൽ വിലാസവും പിൻ കോഡും നൽകുക മാത്രമാണ് അവർ ചെയ്യേണ്ടത്. ഒരു വ്യക്തി സ്റ്റാർ*ലിങ്ക് ബീറ്റാ ടെസ്റ്റിങ് പ്രോഗ്രാമിലേക്ക് അപേക്ഷിക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നുവെങ്കിൽ, സ്റ്റാർ*ലിങ്ക് സേവനത്തിന്റെ പബ്ലിക് ബീറ്റാ ടെസ്റ്റിലേക്ക് പ്രവേശനം നേടുന്നതിന് അവർ അപ്*ഡേറ്റുകൾക്കായി അപേക്ഷിക്കേണ്ടതുണ്ട്. ബീറ്റാ പരിശോധനയ്ക്കായി അപേക്ഷകനെ ക്ഷണിക്കുകയാണെങ്കിൽ, മികച്ച സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് സിഗ്നലുകൾക്കായി സ്വയം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ഫ്ലാറ്റ് ഡിഷ് ആന്റിന ഉള്ള ഒരു ഉപയോക്തൃ ടെർമിനൽ കമ്പനി തന്നെ നൽകും. റിപ്പോർട്ടുകൾ അനുസരിച്ച്, ഉപയോക്താക്കൾ ഒരു സ്*പേസ് എക്*സ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ബീറ്റാ പങ്കാളിയായി തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ടുകഴിഞ്ഞാൽ അവരുടെ മുഴുവൻ വിലാസവും ഇമെയിൽ വഴി നൽകേണ്ടിവരും. തുടര്*ന്ന് നെറ്റ് ലഭിക്കാൻ വേണ്ട ഉപകരണങ്ങളും മറ്റു സേവനങ്ങളും നൽകും.
റെഡ്ഡിറ്റിൽ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ച ബീറ്റയെക്കുറിച്ചുള്ള റിപ്പോർട്ട് പ്രകാരം നിലവിൽ അമേരിക്കയിലും കാനഡയിലും മാത്രമാണ് സ്റ്റാർലിങ്ക് ഇന്റർനെറ്റിന്റെ ബീറ്റാ ടെസ്റ്റിങ് ലഭ്യമാകുന്നത്. സ്റ്റാർലിങ്കിന്റെ ഉപഗ്രഹ സംവിധാനത്തിന് നിലവിൽ 44 ഡിഗ്രി മുതൽ 52 ഡിഗ്രി വരെ വടക്കൻ അക്ഷാംശത്തിൽ മാത്രമേ ഇന്റർനെറ്റ് സേവനം നൽകാൻ കഴിയൂ. സമ്പൂർണ സേവനം ലഭ്യമാക്കാൻ 1000 ഉപഗ്രഹങ്ങളെങ്കിലും വേണ്ടിവരുമെന്നാണ് അറിയുന്നത്.

----------


## jeseus

My Services
1. Netflix 4k UHD 3months -Rs 1650
( Private account With full access)
2. Windows 11 Pro - Rs. 800
3. Windows 10 Pro - Rs. 750
4. Office 2021 Pro( Microsoft Email Bind) - Rs. 1100
5. Windows 10 Home - Rs 650
6. Office 2019 Pro (Activation through Phone). - Rs500
Note : All accounts are Legal.
If any requirement contact me please.

----------


## jeseus

Netflix 6Months UHD for Rs 1950 Only

----------


## Naradhan

> My Services
> 1. Netflix 4k UHD 3months -Rs 1650
> ( Private account With full access)
> 2. Windows 11 Pro - Rs. 800
> 3. Windows 10 Pro - Rs. 750
> 4. Office 2021 Pro( Microsoft Email Bind) - Rs. 1100
> 5. Windows 10 Home - Rs 650
> 6. Office 2019 Pro (Activation through Phone). - Rs500
> Note : All accounts are Legal.
> If any requirement contact me please.


Actual windows aano ... That can be used in PC ?? Would we get DVD ??

----------


## jeseus

> Actual windows aano ... That can be used in PC ?? Would we get DVD ??


Original Windows aanu . Only Key aanu. Nammal original windows install cheyyuka then ee key ittu online activation. PC & Laptop working aanu.

----------

